# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Unseen Wombat's Dream Journal

## unseen wombat

Okay, here it is. My first entry. And how appropriate that it's on New Year's day. Even though I'm not getting any LD's lately, hopefully having a centralized spot to record my dreams in narrative form will help with that.

*1-1-08* (dates refer to the morning after)

Woke up at 5:50 am and tried to WILD for almost 2 hours but kept falling asleep. When I wasn't falling asleep, the cat was yowling and keeping me up. Also, my alarm kept going off and making me move.

*Family History*Anyway, I had a crazy non-lucid after I gave up wilding. There was this woman, she worked in a diner or something. I don't remember much about her except she was blonde and I was either married to her, or I just knew that she had what I needed. It was the hour hand to a weird clock. I remember telling someone something like, "The other two were lost. This is the last one. It has the history of my family on it."

I was in the woman's house, and I turned over an ironing board, and hidden in a little compartment underneath was the hour hand. I took it to her living room, which was right next to the ironing alcove, and put it into this clock which is like the antique desk clock I have at work, but a little taller. 

I don't know what happened after that, and I'm not even sure of the order of any of these things. But I think I was suddenly in like, the 1600's, because there was this sailing ship in a "bay" off of a river. This guy, a pirate I guess, was setting adrift the crew. A woman was the captain. I think I was observing, but I may have been the pirate guy. 

Things got kinda unclear after that for a while, but there was this temple, or fortress carved into the rock. The style of the carvings looked tibetan, but it reminded me of Petra, if Petra had been on the bank of a river. 

Suddenly, a storm was coming and someone told the woman captain that the ship is too small to make it there in the bay. So the pirate guy, who may have been me, helped her pull it on the steps of the temple. We went in, and I don't know what happened.

Then, I don't know how we transitioned to this, but I was a warrior in ancient greece or something. It was kinda all mixed up with the former part though, because we were fighting for Queen Elizabeth. She had invited the Arabs over for a birthday party and was planning to trap them and their queen (who looked like an arab version of Queen Elizabeth) underneath a bridge with real steep embankments and leave them there. I remember thinking how mean this was, and I said to my wife and mom, (for a moment, we were watching this like a movie), "Well here's _one_ time I'm actually on the side of the arabs."

I was then back in ancient times, and we were celebrating the birthday party. There was snow and we were in something like the nature center at the Metroparks. It was a round building and people were all around. There was a zip line outside and people were sliding down it. I went on it a few times, but I don't remember how it felt.  :Sad:  We were going in and out, then I saw a little ways away, the arabs were stuck under the bridge. The queen was really mad, and Queen Elizabeth was going to try their queen for witchcraft (this was how she was going to justify leaving her under the bridge).

I don't know what happened then, but we were all getting ready to fight a battle with the arabs. The battle was really weird. Our army was dressed in yellow, and theirs was dressed in blue. We were arranged in rows going over the temple steps. (The ship was now gone). There were wide silk ribbons running parallel to the face of the temple, about 20 of them I guess. They were wide enough for 2 men to stand side by side on them. On our side of the temple door, the right as you faced the temple, the ribbon was yellow. On the arabs side it was blue. My family's division name was Ar and we had it written on our ribbon and our outfits. We fought on the same ribbon as division Ag. There were a bunch of others too. We would only fight the arabs coming at us who were on the same ribbon. The arab division I would be fighting was named KE. The arab guy at the front of the file had a grey beard and was wearing a hat. His beard was colored to read KE sideways. 

The guys in the front were standing on the ribbons, guys in the back were suspended, superman-style, on ropes back in the eaves. As guys in the front were killed, those in back would move up to fight. I don't know what happened to the bodies. I was closer to the front than the back, and I was standing on the ribbon. The battle started, and I was glad I wasn't at the front of the line, because I figured they would be killed for sure. 

I don't know how the battle ended, because suddenly, I was back in the house where I started. I felt I had seen the history of my ancestors. I went crazy and started wanting to sleep like the greek warriors, suspended by my feet and neck up in the corner of the ceiling. I had rigged up some ropes and pulleys and was trying to sleep like that with some foam padding around my neck to protect it from the rope. 

Then I suddenly wasn't that guy, and I was looking at this crazy guy hanging from the ceiling trying to sleep. Me and my wife were worried about him.

Then I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-2-08*

Today I tried the LD induction mp3 after sleeping for about 4 hours. I had it up too loud and had to turn it down twice. I still couldn’t fall asleep for about an hour I think, but finally did. I got no LD’s from the mp3; once I fell asleep, I couldn’t hear it. Maybe 5-10 minutes of silence first would help.

*Naked at school*When I did sleep, I dreamed that I was at school. I was in a room that was similar to my 6th grade classroom, but was more like a college classroom. The class was English I believe. I was in there from 10:30 am to noon, then we had lunch. I went to a food court where they had video blackjack. While I was playing, I think I had a little bit of control, but was still far from lucid. The screen was sometimes a touch screen, and sometimes had little black or green plastic buttons that looked pretty beat up. I was down to 10 cents, then got back up to $2.30 or so and the machine restarted. I was like, "great, now I bet I lost all my money." but when it restarted, I still had my $2.30 in there. I played 20 dollars at the start and lost it all but for 5 cents. I took my nickel and went back to class. 

Somewhere along the way, I don’t know if I showered or what, but I somehow lost all my clothes and was in the classroom totally naked. When I noticed, I was embarrassed and ran out to the bathroom before anyone saw. The bathroom was right around the corner and I took down a towel and wrapped it around me. I noticed M.I. from work was in there, sitting on a bench, but I didn't recognize him as the person from work. He was someone I knew from school instead. I was like OMG what should I do, my clothes are in my bookbag in the classroom. Then I realized, no, I left my clothes in my room! I have no clothes to wear! I didn’t know what to do, and I couldn’t figure out if I wanted to ask M.I. to go get them for me or to get my book bag, or to tell my wife to bring them. 

I don’t remember what happened after that.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-3-08*

Okay! I had an LD last night that was much more vivid than the few that I had a few weeks ago. I’m going to write down everything I did prior so I can replicate it in the future. 

*Food:* Yesterday, I had 2 breaded pork chops and a few roasted potatoes for lunch. I had a coke plus at work in the morning (I noticed at lunch that it has 25&#37;DV of B6 and B12 in there). Then I had a 44 ounce diet coke with a little regular mixed in from the gas station that afternoon. I had Cici’s for dinner. 

*Events:* Shoveled snow from drive apron when I came home from work. Watched my LTPN video. Went to Gamestop after dinner, then to Lowes to look for hinges. Came home and worked on building the snow-thrower shed until about 10.

*Technique:* I had been planning on replicating what I had done on 12-22-07, which I posted about in Clarity’s WILD thread, because that night I had felt the “whoosh” and wanted to feel it again, even if I didn’t get an LD. I thought I may have taken a vitamin that night, so I decided that I did! I am deciding to believe taking vitamins will make it easier to get lucid! Anyway, I took my vitamin before bed and set my alarm for 4 hours 20 minutes after I assumed I’d fall asleep at 12:05. 

I woke up at 4:25, reset my alarm, and went to the bathroom. I had to restart my portable meditation engine due to 3.71 M33-4 faggotry from my PSP’s firmware. I propped my pillows and tried to WILD.

*Results:* The WILD didn’t work. I was disappointed that there were no vibrations as soon as I set my head down, but that may be because of how I was laying. There was some tension in my neck that went away when I readjusted the pillow lower. Then I finally did feel vibrations, but, like always, that was all. 

I had the electric blanket on 5 all night and was probably too warm, though I felt comfortable. When I gave up the WILD at about 5:50, I turned it completely off. I then took the pillow down and the earphones out and turned to my usual position on my left side. 

I was hoping for a DILD, but figured I may as well keep trying to WILD from my side, so I did. I lost consciousness though, and started to dream.

*FA Lucid* My mom and I were working in our woodshop. It was sort of like the one we have now in the garage, but much bigger. We had an office and everything. We finished up working, and I went outside. The transition is a blur, but then I was riding my old bicycle around in this beautiful park. It was kind of like a cross between Rocky Mountain National Park, and Brookpark Road. I was in front of the Flea Bazaar when I started thinking this is a dream. Even though the words came to me, it didn’t really register and if that’s technically considered lucid, it was very low level. There was another kid riding a bike with two really fat tires. One tire was small, like the wheel on our moving dolly and the other one was about the same thickness, but as large as a normal bike tire. The small one and the large one kept switching. And I kept thinking this is a dream, but had very little clarity and no control.

I decided I should change my tire too (I don’t know why, they weren’t flat), so I turned my bike over onto the seat and handlebars. 

Then suddenly, I’m not there anymore, but I’m watching an Ebay auction of my bike. It didn’t look anything at all like Ebay though. It looked like 4chan, but the color scheme was black with grey text boxes for posts. People bid by posting I think. Someone said “Permaban,” which is a typical nonsensical/inside joke post in 4chan. Then someone else said “Protip: calling for a ban on the guy beating you is not the way to become the high bidder.”

I was trying to read the thread, but the scroll bar kept acting funny. It was moving on its own, like when a web page is loading pictures slowly and everything keeps moving as they load. I did manage to get to the bottom and see someone named “Loveofcats.” (Which, except for the fact that everyone posts as anonymous, is also typical of 4chan. They do loev cats).

I think I was thinking, “This page isn’t working, because I’m dreaming.” But I may have realized that after I woke up.

Anyway, then I had a false awakening, and things got much clearer and more exciting. I woke up in my bed, but my pillow was still propped up and I still had my earphones in. I groaned inside and thought, “Well, another morning wasted with no LD’s to show for it.” Then I realized, “Hey, I took my pillow down earlier. This is a dream!” I half-spun, half-rolled off of my pillow and stood up beside my bed. I pulled out the earphones and looked down at my nightstand. The entire scene seemed _weird_, and the nightstand changed and distorted a little before settling on one position. The room was my room, but it wasn’t. There were windows on the wall behind the nightstand and next to it, but there are none really in my room. 

I got so excited I freaked out. I was like, “Yes! I’m DREAMING!” Everything was very clear and felt just about like real life. I could feel things getting more and more unstable though, and I was afraid to spin or rub my hands, because I felt it would all come down. I wasn’t going to waste the opportunity and not try though, so I thought, “Yes! And Jessica Alba will be right out that door and around the corner!” I reached for the doorknob, but before I could touch it, I woke up.  ::cry:: 

I looked at the clock and it was 6:15. So I tried to turn over and WILD from my other side, and had a short dream about cavemen and the ice age, but no LD’s.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-5-08*

Holy cow I remembered a lot of dreams last night. Not completely, but after the night before, where I didn't remember a single one, it was better. Sadly none were lucids.  :Sad: 

So last night, I went to bed at 12:05. I took my vitamin and a quarter of an actifed right before bed, hoping that the actifed would make me sleep really well at the beginning of the night, then I would get more REM sleep at the end, when I would be trying to LD. 

What happened was, I woke up really sleepy at 5:05, at first I didn't realize why, then I remembered the actifed. I was afraid I would totally fall asleep when I WBTB, but I managed to stay awake. I tried to WILD, but though I got vibrations immediately upon putting my head down, that's all I got... Again... Like always...  :Mad:  Near when I gave up, I was feeling pretty awake, and didn't want to replicate last night, where I couldn't fall back asleep at all after the WBTB.

So, I turned on my side and set my phone to turn on silently in 15 minutes. I couldn't fall asleep that fast and noticed when it turned on. I was still awake, so I reset it. It didn't work; I didn't notice it while I was asleep, but I had a couple non-lucids though.

*Short dream fragments*Early in the night, before the WILD, I had a dream of which I only remember that I was in my house but it was slightly different from the real house. The only difference I can remember was that the closet in our bedroom was a walk in, and it took up the entire front wall. There were also two small openings about a foot square near the bottom which were for putting shoes in. I think we were trying to clean up, because company may have been coming over. 

In another early dream, we were in the mall and went to a chinese buffet. There was some kind of tofu thing that I ate that was white with a black bottom.

In another one, my mom and I were transplanting my Coleus plant into the yard outside the trailer where I grew up, next to the creek. It had been growing as part of the ivy vine I used to have that died, and it was the only part left alive, so I clipped it off and put it in the ground. Next thing I knew, it grew really huge there next to the creek.

*Church event/Picnic with black family*Later, after the WILD, I think, we were at a church event, like a pot luck, or Christmas party. We went in, and we were pretty late, but they had been passing out toys to the kids. This part is pretty vivid. Carl tried to give me a plastic toy dagger, but I didn't want to take it, reasoning that the church doesn't have that much money and they should keep it to give to someone else. He gave it to me anyway, and either I, or some kid was trying to test one out on the end of the handrail over the stairs. The tip got messed up a little, like a plastic knife should, and then Carl came over and took the blade in his hand and started hitting the tip into the handrail much harder. The handrail was now made of hollow orange plastic, like traffic barrels, and he totally mashed the tip of the knife on it and also bent the end of the rail. At the meal, we were sitting with this black girl and someone else who I don't remember. My mom was talking about how we once went to see a black preacher in New York and she was going on and on about how good he was. 

I'm not sure if it was in the same dream, but there was another church's event going on next door. It was a spanish church, and in the dream, we used to go there, but were now part of the other church. (I guess the spanish church was the one we went to while we were in Texas, but I didn't realize this in the dream). I went over there to check it out, and was in the hallway, there were people in the hall who seemed nice enough, but when I looked in the door, there was the pastor speaking in spanish and some old ladies, and I felt embarrassed, like I wasn't supposed to be there, so I went back to my church.

Later, in a different dream, I think, we were sitting at a long picnic table having a meal with a big black family. The grandma was mad about something I think. I went outside, and there was this guy laying on his face next to a tree. I think he may have been hiding? And I think he may have been P.T. from work. There was a sawdust port in the tree and it was spilling sawdust all over him. He stood up and suddenly he was this really really gay black guy. He had on the faggiest outfit, with a light blue sweater and dress shirt. I, or someone else called him a pretty boy, or a gay boy or some kind of boy, I'm not sure, and he kept saying, "Don't call me a ______ boy!"

I went inside to get the black grandma to tell her this guy was outside. She came out, mad, but he was gone. He had left on a plane. We saw a plane taking off really fast just over the horizon. 

*Kiki on a tight rope*The last dream of the night, I think, was about Kiki from Sluggy Freelance. She and Bun-bun were up on tightropes playing practical jokes on cows in this really big valley beneath them. It was like a series of commercials. The only one I remember well was with Kiki holding a tube of toothpaste and saying "Tip number ??: Pour Paste!" I guess she was going to pour toothpaste on the cows below. She wasn't actually standing on the rope, but on a silver flag attached to the rope.

So, while I remembered a lot of dreams, (I think maybe because of the actifed, I seem to remember this happening in the past when I took actifed before bed), they were all pretty disjointed, and mostly vague. I had to struggle to remember them when I woke up. I think I either need to not take actifed before bed, or I need to take more to be sure that I cut out the first REM period of the night. I don't think that happened this time.

----------


## unseen wombat

Wow, finally I get to write in my dream journal. I've been busy today. I know I had 3 pretty good dreams last night, because I remember waking up and knowing I had just dreamed, but I immediately forgot what they were. I meant to do a DEILD, but lifted my head to look at my clock, so I screwed it up. Thinking about that rather than my dream made me forget it just like that. When I woke up at 6:00, I hadn't remembered a single thing, and was pretty bummed out about that. I used a new preset in my portable meditation engine. I'm lowering the frequency to 4 Hz rather than 6, because I think that was keeping me too awake. I started at 8 Hz, then down to 4 in one minute, then slowly back up to 6, then rapidly back down to 4, then slowly back up to 8.

When I tried to WILD this morning, I was hoping to see some HI again, but instead, I felt some really really strong vibrations. It was almost like the whoosh. It may have been. I felt it twice in fact by focusing only on the counting and trying to ignore the vibrations. I'll have to try that again. I may be pretty close! If I could only figure out how to transition from vibrations to an LD, I would be there, since I just about always get vibrations.

*Egyptians and cats*I was in the desert. There were ancient ruins there that looked sort of like the Coliseum, but I'm not sure. There was a sherriffs deputy there, and he was investigating the Egyptians inside the ruin. The Egyptians had learned how to "reanimate cats." (That's what they said in the dream). I was walking around in there and saw cats dressed in priests robes walking around like people with human priests. I watched as they had a very old mummy sitting in a chair and they brought him back to life. They gave him a mirror and he looked at himself approvingly. He looked like he was about 30 years old, but when I looked at him from a different angle, he was more like 50. 

Later, I was outside the temple and I flew over it. Unfortunately, I was looking at it in 3rd person. I flew over the top part and sliced off the top of the parapet. 

*Trying to meet Danielle*In the only other dream I remember, I was in this neighborhood that was kind of like Seven Hills. Some old friends from school, though I don't remember which ones, were there. We were hanging out on this tower made out of wooden beams that was like the high tension tower in the field. I got a call from Danielle who wanted to see me. We were talking and I lost the signal. (I haven't seen her in like 12 years). I called Vince to tell him about this, but, just like in real life, I only got his voicemail.  :Mad:  I tried to call Danielle back a couple times, but couldn't get a hold of her either. I was irritated that I hadn't put her number in speed dial and had to keep finding her in contacts. I found like 5 of her phone numbers on an old record stored in my blue alarm clock. One of them was labled the "golden dragon" or golden something, I can't remember. 

I was trying to get to her and I was in this building and there were traps around some corners and just through some doors, where a beam would fall on you from the ceiling. It was sort of like a video game, but I didn't recognize it as a video game at the time. It was just a situation that reminded me of a video game now that I'm awake. This has happened twice before too. If there were only a way of recognizing this as a dreamsign while actually in my dreams.  :tongue2: 

I had a hard time remembering the rest of the dream, and if I try to write more, I'll just be guessing.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-7-08*

My dream recall was really good last night. I went to sleep with the intention to DEILD and actually woke up and remembered to not move or open my eyes. I was trying to visualize myself saying this is not real, and doing a reality check, but I still slipped into a non-lucid dream. This happened twice. The second time I moved after I realized it wasn’t working (I was really hot) and tried for a FILD instead. Still, I slipped into a non-lucid dream, but it was a continuation of the previous one. 

When I tried to WILD later, I could hardly even get vibrations. I was bummed that I didn't get to try to make them really strong again like yesterday.

*Angry Levinia*In the first dream, I remember only that Levinia, a loud black lady from Church was really mad at my wife about something. She was going on and on about how she treated her really nice and this was the thanks she got. I woke up from this and tried to DEILD.

*Searching for gemstones*Then I dreamed that again, I was in this video game situation. I was floating around on a cloud in one part, and a girl DC with long straight brown hair (my dream guide maybe?) was teaching me about powers and picking up gemstones or something like that. I remember I was flying a plane all over the world looking for gemstones. One time on the world map, I saw a necklace icon with a big pink stone just north of Venezuela. I flew down there and either my mom or my wife said, “It’s not really there.” I don’t know where they thought it actually was. I went skin diving to find it and it was right there on the ocean floor. I looked around and there were a whole lot of other gemstones in like post earring settings. They were all diamonds and topazes. I picked up a lot of them and was like, “I love this place!” 

*Toothache/Dentist appointment*As I was looking for all these things, I was in some tropical place, and I got a toothache while in the water. I told my mom about it and she said to call Dr. Kho (my orthodontist from when I was like 12 years old). My mom told me that it was a kidney problem though. We were now in this park in downtown Houston, that doesn’t really exist AFAIK.

I called him and got his receptionist. She said he could only see me next Wednesday at 6:15. I asked if it was am or pm, and she said pm. I told the receptionist to hold on, and was discussing it with my mom who said he would probably just pull the tooth and wouldn’t even know that it was really a kidney problem. I started arguing with her, saying that I didn’t want to go to him if he wasn’t even going to fix the problem. I decided to go ahead and make the appointment anyway. 

I said hello on the phone and it was a different receptionist this time. She told me again that it would be 6:15. Then she started saying something about we owed him money for a phone call my wife made to Brazil. I said yeah, I wanted to talk to them about that, because we definitely did not make that phone call. 

Then, and this was really strange, the volume in my dream got _really_ loud, so loud that it startled me and almost woke me up, I think. The receptionist shouted at me, “DO YOU REALIZE THAT THIS HAPPENED OVER ONE HOUR AGO?” Then I got mad and started yelling back, but couldn’t get my point across right. I was trying to tell her that we don’t sit there and check our phone record every minute looking for signs that someone stole her identity to make phone calls to Brazil. When I was finished, the receptionist was polite again, but I don’t remember what she said.

I woke up from this and this is where I tried to DEILD, but it didn’t work, so I shifted to a FILD, which just took me back into a continuation of the non-lucid dream. 

*Park development*I was in the same park, which was called "international ________ park" according to the sign. There was a logo on the sign that looked kind of like 4 colors arranged in a square representing 4 seasons or something. I was taking my lunchtime from work. There was a triangular banner flying near the sign at the street corner that said “Coming Soon: ____________.” I don’t remember what was coming soon that time. But later, maybe on a different day, or just when I looked at it again, the words had changed, (why didn’t this make me lucid?  ::cry:: ), and they were going to change the park into something else. I think maybe a skate park. Then later, I saw this commercial with some white rapper who was talking about a “Hip Hop History” park. And I was like, what a stupid thing. Then I looked at where he was standing and recognized it as the street corner of that same park! I was mad that they were gonna change the park to something so stupid. 

The mayor of Houston was Mike White. (a black guy who used to be the mayor of Cleveland, actually. Are black people my dreamsign? I’ve been seeing them a lot lately). He was having a press conference out at the street corner of the park. He said he knew there was some controversy over what to do with the park. He said that there were other options, like we could turn the park into a library. Then he started to explain the benefits of having a library at that location. Like he wouldn’t have to go into a different area of the city and “pick up” new constituents (that’s what he said). This would help him in the elections. I visualized this as the mayor and all the people standing around him as potatoes in my bowl that my wife always puts my lunch in. There were only a few potatoes and there was pepper and gravy on the other side of the bowl. I scooped the potatoes over to the pepper and gravy side to “pick up” the pepper. The mayor’s reasoning made perfect sense to me. I thought the library was a great idea.

I ate the potatoes, which were no longer the mayor and those people. They were just my lunch.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-8-07*

Well, I was sick like a dog last night. Just like that time I got food poisoning when we were living in Texas. The only thing I had to eat before I started feeling bad was a double hamburger from McDonalds in Westlake. Some f**king high school dropout probably didn't wash his hands after using the bathroom and made me sick. I still don't feel so hot.

What makes it worse was my Galantamind arrived yesterday, so I was all excited about trying it out, then I keep feeling worse and worse, and by the time I went to sleep, I was all out _sick_. I didn't even go to work today, (which almost makes being so sick worth it, but not really).

I went to bed last night and thought forget it, I'm not gonna remember anything, but surprisingly, I did remember a couple dreams.

*Various fragments*In the first one, my wife and I were vacationing in the arctic. There were polar bears. She was teaching tae kwon do to some people. I went up to her to try to join the practice, but she brushed me off, as though she were too busy with her other students and she could teach me any time. I don't remember any more than that.

In another one, my wife and I were in a bike race. I remembered a lot about it earlier, but now I've forgotten most of it.  ::angry::  I remember something about there being a train that we were riding around, and I almost got hit when I got off the tracks to let it go by and another train came in the opposite direction along the other tracks. 

That's all I remember, though, considering how I felt, I'm surprised I remembered any. I hope I feel well enough to try my Galantamind tonight.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-9-07*

Well, last night was the night. I finally tried my Galantamind. The results are still inconclusive. I thought I would have ultra high level lucids with a minimum of effort, and um, yeah. That didn’t happen. I fell asleep at about 12:20 I believe, still feeling pretty crappy. I had a headache that intensified whenever I stood up too fast, and I still had some cramping in my belly, but at least I wasn’t throwing up. So, I figured I was well enough to try the Galantamind. 

I woke up at 4:25, used the bathroom, set my psp to the old WILD setting and took one 4 mg pill. I laid back down with the pillows propped up. Except for the pill, this is almost exactly what I did the night of 1-3-08, when I had that great lucid. 

I tried to WILD, which I think now may have been a mistake. By the time I gave up the WILD (as usual, only vibrations, and I _tried_ to not focus on them) I was too awake to fall back to sleep.

I finally managed to fall back asleep and had a non-lucid. It wasn’t very interesting, was pretty clear, but not what I was hoping for, obviously. I think I may have had a lucid after that, but I don’t think it’s humanly possible to have a crappier one.

This Saturday, I’m going to try 8 mg, and I’m going to just try to sleep and hope for a DILD. Maybe I’ll just keep it by my bed with some pop and not even get up to take it.

I remembered 2 dreams last night. Both happened after I got up at 4:25. 

*Skee ball*The first one, I think happened while I was trying to WILD from my back and fell asleep. I was at Dave & Buster’s, playing skee ball. The dream was pretty vivid, and almost like real life, (i.e. crazy dream logic wasn’t prevailing, and there weren’t long stretches that I don’t remember, making the dream a bunch of disjointed events without clear transitions), though still non-lucid. I was playing and the jackpot was up to 552 tickets. I kept hitting 50’s. The numbers in my score were messed up. It read 7 hundred something when I was down to 2 balls, (which is impossible), though this didn’t seem at all strange to me, because that’s also what happens in real life. If you hit too many 50’s in a row, it breaks the scoring mechanism and your score goes to impossibly high numbers. So, that didn’t trigger a lucid, and I wouldn’t have expected it to. It spit out the tickets and instead of 552, I counted them, and there were only 52. I wasn’t upset about this for some reason.

The jackpot reset to 100, and I played and won again. There was a little girl there with, I think, her brother, and she was watching me play and cheering me on. Then I looked around, and no one else was playing. So rather than waste my credits to get only 100 ticket jackpots, I quit.

*My new office(s)*I woke up and made a mental note to remember this dream, and turned to my side to try to WILD that way. (I probably should have just gone to sleep). I gave up after a little bit, and it took me a while, but eventually I drifted off, and dreamed I was back at my job in Houston. Glenn came into my office (which was not my office, in fact, it seemed like they had moved into a different building), and didn’t seem very friendly like he usually was. He told me they needed me to work on this project for this client. He mentioned Area 251, and I wondered if it was sorta like Area 51. It had something to do with these machines, I guess for communications. (Not my real job, and not even what our company dealt with in real life). They were shaped, roughly, like my Woodmaster, and had lights and a telephone receiver on top and were covered with a dome of glass. He told me what they were, but I had no clue what he was talking about, and I don’t remember what he said. He said that we had had a meeting out there with them and I suddenly remembered walking between these machines and I wondered what the telephone was for. It wasn’t for a person to talk on. I guess it was for the machine to communicate somehow. I wondered why then, it was shaped for a human to talk on.

Anyway, I was in my office and was trying to make sense of the papers he gave me, but I had no clue. I don’t know anything about machines. I didn’t even really know what I was supposed to be doing.

For part of the dream, my office was almost like the office I actually had when I worked there. Later in the dream, my office was on the outside wall of the building. I had a window in there (yay!)  :smiley:  and there was this like, toy castle, about 3 feet square off on the side of my room, or across the hall. I had a toy cannon on top and some other things. Someone had left me a miniature castle and something else. I really liked them, and put them on the top of the play castle. I went out of that office and down to another one. The office I thought was mine had the door closed, so I figured that wasn’t it. I found mine and was like, “Cool! I have 2 offices!” 

I’m not sure what I did in there, but then I went to Glenn’s office. It was huge. It was like the office of the president of the company I’m at now, but like twice as big, with a curved row of built-in cabinets in the middle of the left side of the room. The entire right side was all windows, and that’s where his desk was. I don’t remember what I asked him.

*Worst lucid ever*After I woke up, I was trying to fall asleep, and at one point I think I succeeded. I think I was looking at a beautiful blonde woman, and I said “Hey! I’m dreaming!” Almost immediately, it seemed like a sound, though it was inaudible, went “SHOOOOOOOMMMMP,” and I was awake. So if I’m correct and I was in fact asleep at that time, that was the shortest, crappiest lucid I think is humanly possible to have.  ::cry::

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-10-07*

This sux. I'm _still_ feeling crappy. Again, I took off work. Today I went to the doctor, who agreed that I had food poisoning. 

Last night I hardly remembered anything. I was just trying to get some good sleep so hopefully my headache would go away. This morning it did feel better, but now it hurts again. 

The only dream I remembered slightly last night was one where I was in my basement hanging clothes. there was a light on the ceiling, which was sloped for some reason. It wasn't an ordinary light though. There was a mesh screen on this, like, nozzle, and propane or gas was glowing blue in the air. There was no mantle or anything, just the nozzle and burning gas. I was afraid to touch the knob on the side to adjust the brightness because I thought it might be hot.

Yeah, that's all. Pretty pitiful. I _hope_ I can try my Galantamind this weekend again. If I still have a headache though, I'm not gonna waste it.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-11-08*

I had pretty good recall last night. I seem to have the ability to wake up after every REM period and remember what I was dreaming about. Tonight was especially good, because I didn’t have to struggle to recall the dreams I had just had. I had a hard time falling asleep, because I had slept that morning until 10:00, though the other side of that coin is I was well rested, so that may have helped my recall. 

So, last night before sleep, I repeated to myself many, many times, “I will wake up after every dream and I will remember all my dreams.”  That always seems to give me results. I also repeated, “I am dreaming and I know that I am dreaming,” a lot, but not quite as many times. If only that would work for me as well. It never seems to though. 

I woke up after what I believe was my first REM period and only remember that I recalled the dream. I didn’t stop to consciously etch it into my memory though and fell back asleep, hoping, I guess, for a DEILD, but I didn’t get it. So I don’t remember that one. 

*Epic river adventure*I woke up later and remembered the dream and remembered to remember it. In the dream, I was with these three guys. One was a skinny black kid (I think he was black). One was a big fat kid, and the other one was, I think, Greg from camp, who I haven’t seen in like 15 years.

We were planning on going on an adventure, or something. I was rich and had a butler and a big house with a swimming pool on a large sunken back patio. The swimming pool somehow connected to a river that flowed nearby and me and these guys were building a vessel to ride down the river. Early in the dream, it was a raft made out of plywood, but was later more like an airplane with 2 fuselages and round wings.

We were using pieces of the handrails that were all over this back patio to build it. I was trying to keep it secret from the butler that we were doing this, because I knew he would try to stop me. He noticed that the handrails were falling apart, and I was like, “Oh yeah, they must be getting old. Look, it’s happening over here too.” I guess he didn’t suspect anything though. 

I think he may have been blind, because he never noticed the big floating airplane sitting in the swimming pool except for once. He touched it and reached his hand inside the door. My grandpa, who died 4 years ago, was sitting between the two front seats, trying to keep still. The butler touched the seats and his hand touched my grandpa’s teeth, which I think he assumed were metal parts of the plane/raft, and he just walked away. Maybe, now that I think of it, he wasn’t trying to stop us from building the raft, but from smuggling my grandpa out of there. 

Anyway, later, we had launched it into the river, and the fat kid and the black kid were unable to come. I vaguely remember the fat kid trying to climb on top of it from the outside, (it was plywood at this time) but he couldn’t hang on. I don’t know what happened to the black kid. So it was just me and Greg floating down the river. I don’t really remember what happened after this. I do remember something about being older, like the age I am now, and we were at a beach partying. I had a glass of some kind of booze in my hand and we were wading through the surf with a lot of other people.

*Epic church group vacation/Naughtiness at Amish Restaurant*In the next dream, there were some naughty bits.  ::embarrassed::  I think what I’ll do is change the color of the font at that point to the background color, that way if anyone doesn’t want to see it, they don’t have to.

So, I was on vacation with a church group. (Of all the people to be with while having naughty dreams).  ::o:  We were going to Golgotha, which for some reason, I didn’t feel was in Israel, but somewhere in the Midwest. I had watched a video about it in the dream, and when the van arrived, it was exactly like the video showed. There was a gigantic double door there, and it had the yin yang symbol on the middle of it so that when you opened the doors, the yin and yang separated with the 2 doors. There were these traps then on the other side. Giant statues would swing swords down at you and move from one side to the other. There were two little knobs on the door jamb that would turn these statues off.

Well, me and this other guy, Vince, I think, walked through and avoided the swords (which weren’t really sharp anyway). We were standing around talking and the statues came at me again! I had forgotten to turn the knob and turn off the statues. So I did this, and we walked on. 

There was then a stone arch that we passed through, and there was another trap! This time, the statues weren’t giant metal things, but they were people that looked like they had been covered in flour. We had to fight them to keep going on. (For all that this sounds like a video game dream, like my previous ones, I didn’t get the video game feel from this one like I did in those. This felt like serious business). So, Vince was fighting one statue, which had some kind of weapon I don’t remember, and I was fighting one that was the black kid from the previous dream! He was covered in flour, and was dressed in some kind of armor. Sometimes he had a sword, and sometimes he didn’t.

I had this sword and the hilt and handle was really loose. There was also a couple links of chain dangling from the pommel. I held on to this and swung the sword in circles around my head and would bring it down on the statue from time to time. The sword wasn’t sharp at all, and the black kid/statue was never even hurt a little from it. 

When we were done fighting, the black kid said to me something like, “I didn’t think you would be any good, but you actually did pretty well.”

So, I guess we were allowed to go on, but I don’t remember what happened further in. The next thing I knew, we were in the van. We stopped at this Amish restaurant. This is where things get naughty. Don’t highlight the following text if you don’t want to read it.

There was this girl in there. She had brown hair and was totally naked. She was pretty young, maybe only 18, maybe even younger (Gawd I’m a perv), but still old enough to be hot. She wasn’t thin and sexy like a model, but was kind of thick, though not at all fat. She was sitting on this sort of narrow ledge by the wall with her feet pulled up on there with her, so I could see her whole world, if you know what I mean. I started licking her you-know-where, and she said “Hey! You can’t do that here! This is an _Amish_ place!” I wanted to keep going, and I looked around. There was nobody in the hall where we were, but I knew someone could come at any minute. I was unsure what I should do, so I stopped.  :Sad: 

In another part of the restaurant, which had somehow also become a hotel, there were stairs going down to this lower hallway. At the other end of the hall were stairs going up. Down there, they were filming/showing a porno movie. I guess it was like a stage show, but you could control it like a DVD. I was watching and feeling guilty about it. That’s really all I remember about that part.

So that’s it. I did remember to take my vitamin last night, and this morning, my head didn’t hurt so much like it did when I went to bed. (This has happened for the past 2 nights). Tomorrow, I’m trying my Galantamind again. This time without trying to WILD, but MILD instead. I’m hoping I’ll have a super real LD like that one last week.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-12-08*

I tried the Galantamind again last night. I didn't get any good lucids, though I'm pretty sure I had one DEILD. It was pretty low level. But I did recall a full *five* dreams. I think that has more to do with the fact that I slept for almost 10 hours and made a point of remembering to write them down, even the first one of the night than the fact that I took the Galantamind.

Okay, here we go.

*Scary Ronald McDonald at mall*In the first dream, I was working for Sunglass Hut again. I haven't worked there since the beginning of 2002. I remember being in the store, and Shelley, my co-worker and skipping-out-on-work buddy was there with me. All I remember was that she was a photographer. I think me and Bob, my boss from when I worked there, were talking about her photographs. 

I guess my shift ended, and I walked out into the parking lot with Bob. We were talking, but I don't remember about what. Near the back of the parking lot, there was water falling from the sky. I couldn't see where it was coming from, but it was like falling on a round spot a little smaller than a car. From the side of this waterfall, a smaller stream of water was coming out perpendicularly and falling next to it.

I walked back towards the mall and in the parking lot was this really scary Ronald McDonald. He reminded me of that picture of the girl Ronald McDonald eating a human arm. He was chasing around this little girl with red hair and yellow makeup. I guess she was like a child McDonald's clown. She ran back to the mall and the police came out of the doors and arrested him. Then I woke up.

*Harry Potter at the library*In the next dream, I was Harry Potter. I was in a library in a line of students and was checking out 2 books on math. I went out the doors and Ted, one of the big shots at the company where I work, was signing the front of them as part of the checkout. It really looked and sounded 100&#37; like him too. Nothing of the usual DC's who don't really resemble their real life counterparts, but I just know that's who they are. He said he would have to sign it every week. I guess they had problems with people stealing or not returning books or something, and this was supposed to prevent it. I don't remember anything else, but I woke up after this one and wrote these two dreams down.

*SNL car accident*In my third dream, some members of the cast of Saturday Night Live had visited Alaska. The only one I recognized was Tina Fey. (But she wasn't as like her real self as Ted was in the previous dream). There had been a car accident up there, and they were now reenacting it for the show. I remember the words "Someone coming at us wants to pass." I knew in my dream that this somehow caused a head-on collision. I woke up again, and wrote this one down.

Then I got up, 5 minutes before my alarm was supposed to go off actually, and took my Galantamind. I woke myself up pretty good. Brushed my teeth, used the toilet. The cats were acting restless, so I figured they had run out of chows, but when I went to the basement, the bowl was still full. I did an RC. I was awake. 

I went BTB, but couldn't get to sleep for like almost an hour. Luckily I did before the Galantamind kicked in. 

*Parma Electric/Rude Mexicans DEILD*In my next dream, I was driving my car, and there were these 2 Mexicans sitting in the street. They were supposed to be pushing this blue cart, like the ones they have at Lowes, but they were being lazy I guess. I pulled my car really close to them, and they got up and got their cart. They were staring at me like they were mad. The one guy pushing it turned the back end into my car and hit it on purpose. I was really mad and decided I wasn't gonna take that crap. This part is pretty vivid. I remember being nervous, because I knew a fight was coming. I wondered if I could really take both of those guys. I think I may have been semi-lucid at this point because I was pretty confident. I _think_ it crossed my mind that this was a dream and of course I could take them. I don't remember for sure though.

I got out of my car and looked at it. It was really bad. Worse than it should have been after just being bumped by the corner of a Lowe’s cart. The front edge of the door was bent in, and so was the back edge of the front fender and the rear-view mirror. I didn’t see any scratches though. So I looked at the guys and started yelling or something. The fight didn’t happen though, because then all the people they worked with, their supervisors and stuff came over and were standing around. They seemed to care and were apologetic that the kid hit my car. 

Here’s now where I’m pretty sure I got lucid. I briefly woke up from this and remembered to DEILD. I felt vibrations, but, like usual, that’s all that happened. I was suddenly back in the dream though. I was in the store that I assume those guys worked for. There was a lady behind the counter, and I think she was worried I was going to sue them. I think she was the owner of the store. It was like a small hardware or electrical parts store, (kinda like Parma Electric on W. 130th). 

I wasn’t really attracted to the lady but since I was lucid, you can imagine where I wanted this to go. I didn’t have much control, but right away, there was this roulette wheel of all these girls. I knew I was supposed to pick the one I wanted from these girls. Pictures were flashing rapidly in front of me. I saw one that I thought was hot, and concentrated on her every time her picture passed, and tried to will it to come up more often. Finally, I was back in the store, and I saw a triangular shaped box, about 2 feet long with the girl’s picture on it. The reason I’m pretty sure I was lucid is because next, I took the box to the counter said to the lady, “Tell me where I can find her and I won’t be mad at you.” (I knew that it was only a dream car so I didn’t care if she paid to have it fixed or not, but I wanted that girl). She seemed happy and told me the girl was about an hour away from there and that she was a musician. I was upset because that seemed like a long way away. I _think_ I went after her, and ended up in what I’m calling my next dream, because I lost lucidity.

*Sony Flintstones movie*So, in my last dream of the night, I had gone after the girl on the triangular box, and I arrived at a McDonalds. I lost lucidity, like I said, and I was now a part of this Flintstones movie that was being made by Sony.  :Confused:  Yeah, so someone gave me this rifle. It had a trigger and stock and was just like a real rifle, but it didn’t shoot bullets. There was this suede leather slingshot-type thing on the front of it, and it shot stones. I had a small roll of string that came with it, and was supposed to use it to set up the slingshot mechanism. At this point, I didn’t know that, so instead, I used just the leather sling and put the roll of string in it and shot that across the McDonalds. It worked pretty good. Not lethal at all, but like you would expect from a Flintstones gun. 

I was looking at other peoples’ rifles and saw that they had their string tied to this like figure eight metal thing attached to the front, and I realized that I had been doing it wrong. 

Then I sat down with these black people. (I think black people must be my dreamsign. Especially having a meal with black people. I see them a lot. I don’t know why, but I do). There was one guy who was going on and on about how Sony had given them everything. He was pointing to all the things in the McDonald’s around him, which were painted bright colors, blue, red, pink, green… and saying stuff like, “See this molding? Sony gave this to us.” I realized that he was a person who only existed in the movie and it was true, Sony was like his god.

The owner of the McDonald’s, who was black too, wanted to give my mom a job. She thought that they were just going to ask her to be assistant manager, but later discovered they wanted her to be head manager. She had already decided to turn down the offer. They seemed pretty mad about it. They had been nice to us before, (though I don’t remember that part of the dream), but now wouldn’t even talk to us.

It was near my birthday, so they had given me a birthday cupcake, with this like, conical birthday candle on top. Me and my mom walked up to the counter because we wanted to order some food, and they owner and cashier didn’t even say anything to us. We just stood there, uncomfortable, and the cashier finally said, “Well, is that all?” referring to my cupcake. I said, no, I’d like a… Big Mac meal. (I hardly ever get a Big Mac because it has an absurd amount of calories). I knew this in the dream, but figured it was just this once, so it was okay. That’s all I remember, and that was the end of my dreaming for the night.

Wow, that was a lot of writing.

So, the Galantamind did get me a lucid, I’m pretty sure, just not very high level. Still, it was better than immediately waking up like the last time, and it was a DEILD, which is something I’ve never done before.

I’m going to keep trying the autosuggestion. Last night I said, “I will wake up after all my dreams and I will remember them all,” and “I am dreaming, and I know that I am dreaming,” until I fell asleep. That seemed to work pretty good.

EDIT: Shoot, I remember one other thing now, like 3 days later.  ::rolleyes::  I had a false awakening somewhere in all these dreams. I was trying to write down a dream on my notepad. I had this ring on that was shaped like a spider and had an LED in it so that I could illuminate my notepad and see what I was writing. (that's really a good idea. I would pursue making something like that if I didn't usually write with my eyes closed anyway). My wife woke up and got out of bed. I hid my notepad under the covers and put out the light. That's all I remember. I _wish_ I would've done an RC here. It was really real, and I could've had a great LD from this.

----------


## Hiros

> so I thought, Yes! And Jessica Alba will be right out that door and around the corner! I reached for the doorknob, but before I could touch it, I woke up.



Yeowch. Isn't it always the way? lol
I'm sure you'll get some JA action soon enough.

I often become lucid at the end of a long dream. Then before I get a chance to do much I wake up naturally, or my alarm goes off and wakes me up.

Your dreams are very detailed. Nice recall  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

Thanks man. I almost had some this morning, I was trying to VILD into it, but I couldn't get back to sleep. I guess it must have been making me too excited. In my journal, I try to write down every single thing I remember, even if it doesn't make much sense.

*1-13-08*

So last night, I tried the Galantamind again, even though I know I shouldn't do it 2 days in a row. I only had 4 mg both days, so It shouldn't matter, I think. I had horrible recall last night. I had to really struggle to remember anything. My notes are a mess, I wrote them half asleep, and they barely make any sense. I did take some singular before going to sleep. I wonder if that messes up my recall. I think that may have happened before. Oh well, here's what I remember.

*Various fragments*I had just seen my best friend from high school, Chris. I think he was driving a red sports car that sometimes turned pink. I don't know if it was him driving or if it was this girl. I was out in the Field by my old house, and I was trying to call him. He had left this girl's driver's license at my house. 

In another dream, I was out in the street throwing icicles like spears. I slipped on the ice. Then I got on a train, which was also sometimes a hotel and was laying in bed. (This seems to happen a lot, places also being hotels). Three guys wanted to watch some kind of relaxing DVD. 

Those are the dreams I vaguely remember from before I got up at 5:45. Then I took my Galantamind and went back to bed right away. Twice during DEILD attempts I felt really like I was floating. I then got too awake and couldn’t transition back into a dream.

*Tekken stage pornstars/Evil pear*So in my next dream, I was in this building. The outside of it was like the space station platform from Tekken 5. There was an old guy there who was a doctor, or researcher or something. There were also porn stars there  ::o:  One of the girls had this peach. It was a really weird shape and it was wriggling across the table. She cut it in half lengthwise, and the doctor started studying it. It was up on a monitor and he was touching different parts of it with the tip of a knife. Every time he did, this one part in the upper right reacted. It was like a brain. 

We then went out to the platform to get it on with the pornstars. There was a mound of rock out there. Me and the doctor were sitting on top. Some of the girls had on thigh-high leggings. I knew they had worn them especially for me because they knew I liked them. This made me feel really nice. They all had kneepads on, because the hill was made of rock, and I guess they knew they would be kneeling.  :wink2:  

There was this black shadow stuff coming from the peach and we had to go back in to take care of it. It was evil or something, and we knew it could possess people. We thought about sending it to the moon. I wondered if this would kill it. I didn’t think so, but it would keep it away from people. I worried about the astronauts though.

In another dream, I was a warrior again fighting for the Spartans at Thermopylae. We were on a ship though and it was on a volcano. The enemies couldn’t beat us because we had a ship and had all the supplies we needed. They then built a ship too to attack us. I don’t remember any more.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-14-08*

Last night, I tried ParadigmShift's WILD method, where you try to visualize yourself sliding around your bed. It didn't work for me, and I lost some recall because of it. I still think it's worth a try though.

*DIY channel landscaping*In my first dream of the night, and also the shortest, there was this guy who was like a cross between Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs and Kyle Champley from DIY. He was removing some landscaping trees. There was loose, paper thin bark on the tree which he peeled off. I thought he shouldn’t do that, because it would kill the tree, but then I noticed there was still some bark that was good and attached to the tree. He pointed out how tall they were when the family he was doing this for bought them by looking at the bark patterns. He tossed them over onto a mound by the creek. (I think it was the creek; the same one I planted the coleus by in a previous dream). There was a little pond with some penguins swimming in it right behind the house. I had to go in there to get something. A tree he threw in there? I stepped on cinder blocks that were there for that purpose and was too close to the edge I guess, because the top block started to tip off the bottom one. I tried to keep balance, but my foot still fell in the water. Got both feet wet to get myself out. The first foot was really cold and wet, but the second foot I put in the water didn’t get too wet. 

There were then some other birds swimming in the pond. I called them puffins in the dream, but I don’t think they resembled real life puffins. They had blue stripes on their heads. I wanted to pick one up and pet it. They were swimming and flying around and didn’t like me to hold them. I did it anyway. The puffin was struggling in my arms and tried to bite me.

*Gas station Chinese buffet*In the next dream, I was in a gas station/rest stop. I had to go to the bathroom.  A little kid was waiting in front of me at this portable toilet. It was being used by a Mexican who was taking a shower in there. He had been in there a long time. He opened the door and said something to us like, sorry he was using it. 

In another part of this same dream, I think, I was inside the gas station and there was a Chinese buffet. Me, a Hispanic guy, and two Asians were supposed to go there as part of our job and do something with their safe. The Hispanic told me to just wait with him in a booth, because the asian owners wouldn’t trust us with their secrets. I saw one of the asian guys I came with putting something in the lock of their safe. It was like a &#189;” peg with a hole at one end. I had seen this IRL earlier yesterday. My mom dropped it while we were in the garage. I don’t really remember much else.

*Harry Potter in library/elevator*In my final dream, I was Harry Potter. I was with Malfoy in a library. It was a lot like the library at my grade school, but this one was way up on an upper floor. We had old-fashioned pistols and rifles with lead shot. I guess the school was a military school as well as a magic school. I also had medicine bottle full of pencil leads in my jean pocket. I wondered how the pencil leads didn’t just fall out, because there was no lid. 

We had to do drills with our guns. I don’t know why, but we did. When we were done, Malfoy went out to the elevators. Ginny was in there, but I was still in the library room. Malfoy said, “Can you get to her before I do?” I stayed in library for some reason. I think he may have locked me in there, because I reducto’d the glass doors open. The glass blew up everywhere. Very satisfying. I opened the elevator doors, I think with magic, but I don’t think I blew them apart, and I slid down cables. I was worried that it would burn my hands, but it didn’t. 

When I reached the elevator car, I opened the hatch and did an “explodio” spell inside. I guess to try to get Malfoy, or maybe just to confuse the people inside. I wondered what the difference was between reducto and explodio. Suddenly, I just _knew_ that reducto destroys things. Explodio is just an explosion at the end of a wand and doesn’t damage anything. I started pulling off parts of the ceiling, which was made of a single sheet of plastic and was sort of perforated, so it came off in square pieces. I went in the elevator which was very crowded. Malfoy wasn’t there. Ginny with was in there though, with 3 other red haired girls. I thought they may all be sisters, but then realized that only one of them was. They just liked to all hang out together. They all had really really red hair. Like Josie from Blake Holsey High. Ginny’s older sister was irritated with me for breaking into the elevator. 

When we got to the ground floor, There were all these dogs and cats around the elevator shaft, which was much bigger than the elevator itself. Somehow in the confusion, I had dropped my pencil leads, which were now pencils. After I tried to talk to Ginny and her older sister, I went back to the elevator and realized the dogs had eaten all my pencils I tried to take some pencils that were lying on the floor. A blonde girl doing homework on the elevator floor said not to take those. They were hers and it was against tradition for me to take them. I woke up after this and it was 6:15. I had been asleep almost 30 minutes.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-15-08*

Today wasn’t a good day for dreaming. I went to bed at 12:05 last night, and even before I had a chance to MILD with my autosuggestion phrases, I was asleep. I didn’t wake up after all my dreams like usual, and I hardly remembered even the late ones. I guess I must have been too exhausted from all these LD attempts over the past month, and maybe I needed this time to get some uninterrupted sleep. My alarm was set for 4:45, like usual, and when it went off, I didn’t think to even reset it for 6:45. Still I woke up on time for work on my own, even though I was still dead tired.

*The dreams:* I remember very few details about 2 dreams last night. In one dream, I was in this national park, I think, and there was a road that they were shutting down, because I guess they didn’t want cars going through anymore? They did this by cutting out a portion of the road in this little sag curve area and filling it with water. The water only covered the road, and didn’t spread over the land. I also vaguely remember something about being on train tracks which I think were for the RTA. I really don’t remember what I was doing there. I also remember something about a bridge, and the engineer for the park, I guess, wanted to make a path down to the depression beneath the bridge. Then we saw that there was an opening in the wingwall of the bridge abutment that was made for a person to walk down there. He said, “Oh, we already have one.” So we didn’t do anything there.

In a later dream, I was in this hotel lobby. There was a convention going on there or something, and I think I lived there. This was _my_ hotel lobby/bedroom. I had no pants on, but I did have my grey winter coat, which was long enough to cover me. My dresser was on an island in the middle of the lobby, and I took out a pair of underwear. I went into a bathroom to put them on, and just as I’m about to do that, this guy walks in! I said something like, “Excuse me, I’m using this…” He just looked at me like he expected _me_ to leave. I continued, “So, could you um, get out?” I made a shooing motion. “I’ll only be a minute.” He then understood and left. I put on my underwear with my coat still on. I was going to hurry out of there, so I could let the guy use the bathroom, but I figured that while I was in there I may as well use the toilet. That’s all I remember.

I hope I’ve recuperated enough now, since tonight is my night for the Galantamind. Tonight will have been the third day since I last took it. I’m going to try 8 mg this time and see if the effects are amplified. I’ve had a pretty decent record of at least getting lucid with 4 mg so far, but the lucids have been pretty crappy.

EDIT: It's 10:20 and I just fell asleep for about 15 minutes. Yeah, I'm bad. I saw some interesting HI. Probably some of the most vivid I've seen. The black and grey colors on the back of my eyelids were flowing and shifting into different shapes. It was really trippy. I tried to not focus on them, but I saw something like my old desk from work, I saw a mailbox, and I saw a pentagon. I'm awake right now, (yes, I did an RC), but I can still feel slight vibrations in the back of my head.

All this happened just before I told myself I would wake up, and when my phone alarm was set for. This may be something worth pursuing. WBTB, fall asleep for 15 minutes, then go for a DEILD when my body automatically wakes me.

Wow, I still feel woozy.

----------


## unseen wombat

Forgot to mention, I saw a girl last night when I got my hair cut that looked just like the one from the Amish restaurant dream. I sneakily snapped a picture of her with my phone. I'll edit this post and post it soon as I'm able to upload it.

Yeesh, forget it. I tried to use my Dataviz cable to upload the picture, but the stupid Sanyo Katana isn't supported. I tried to upload it via email, but I don't have picture mail. F-ing phone companies always have their hand out for every little extra feature that should be standard to begin with. I wasted hours trying to get the stupid picture up. Well, until I figure something out, the picture is just for me to enjoy.  :tongue2:

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-16-08*

Well, last night was another horrible night for recall. All I know is that I had a really long dream right before I woke up. 

*Vicki's food poisoning*The only thing I remember from it though is that my wife’s friend Vicki had food poisoning and my wife was talking to my mom about it. My mom asked her if she had recently cut her hair, and my wife said no, but she would tell her to do it. (I guess this was supposed to help her feel better). Then my mom said “Ohhhhh, I don’t knowwww…” as though that wasn’t a good idea.

I got up, 5 minutes before my alarm was set to go off, at 4:40, and took 2 Galantamind this morning. The results are crap. I stayed up for 20 minutes looking at pictures of Jessica Alba, then WBTB. I tried to WILD, though again, my pillow was causing some slight tension in my neck. When I adjusted it though, I started to feel vibrations. I stayed like this til about 5:50, when I gave up and turned to my side. This got me that great LD on 1-3-08, so I thought it would again. Wrong. I still couldn’t fall asleep. Every time I started to drift off, I couldn’t help becoming aware of my body and woke right back up. I tried tongue-through-teeth RC’s a few times to make sure it wasn’t an FA, but no luck. I just could not fall asleep. 

Strangely, I don’t feel dog tired right now, though I am yawning a lot. It’s a little weird (not earth-shatteringly weird, just a little), but I feel aware, but sleepy. It _feels_ like it would be perfect for LD’ing. I tried to take a nap in the bathroom a few minutes ago, (shh, don’t tell my boss), but again, I woke up every time I started to drift off. 

I think the key for me is I have to be sleeping before the Galantamind kicks in. The same thing happened the first time I tried it and tried to WILD. The only reason I tried it again was because I read the stupid Galantamine + Choline thread again and everyone was saying it’s meant for WILD. WILD not DILD, WILD not DILD. Well, not for me apparently. I can only imagine the vivid lucids I might have had if I could have only fallen asleep. I’ll try again on Saturday. That should be perfect. I’ll have plenty of time to stay in bed and get the late REM cycles that my f***ing job cuts off from me.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-17-08*

Another night with zero recall. This was even worse than the night before. I couldn’t remember a single thing, even though I tried right upon waking. I’m trying to think of what it could be. The only thing I can figure is that I haven’t taken my vitamin before bed like usual. On the night I took the Galantamind, I just forgot. Last night, I intentionally didn’t take it because I thought I was getting too many foreign chemicals in me anyway from the Galantamind and the GABA. I ate a really big meal last night at Applebee’s. I don’t think that’s it though. I changed my necklace to the one with the broken shells. It’s a slight feeling, but the edges poke my neck a bit. I also hit my elbow on the garage and wore myself out trying to start the snow thrower 2 days ago. My shoulder and chest are sore, and my elbow is bruised and hurts. I still think it’s most likely the vitamin, though the necklace might also have something to do with it.

I tried the GABA last night, but only 5 pills or 3.75 grams. I woke like 4 hours after falling asleep, dead tired, and took them. I went right back to bed and tried some autosuggestion but fell right to sleep. When I woke up, I had a fleeting image of my last dream, then completely forgot what it was. That happened at 5:50 and when I finally woke up at 6:45. In any event, even if the GABA worked, I didn’t remember anything. I certainly didn’t feel any different when I woke up. Tonight I’m not trying anything except my vitamin. Maybe I’ll be able to remember something.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-18-08*

Finally, I recalled some dreams last night. I had to fight and struggle to keep them, but I managed to hang on to at least the tail ends of them. I know they were much longer than what I recall, but I at least have something.

Last night, I took off my necklace, and remembered to take my vitamin before bed. I wonder if possibly the GABA might have been the real cause though. This all started the night I took the GABA. Even though I hadn’t recalled anything before I took it, that’s not unusual for me. I usually will then remember most stuff after the WBTB though, and for 2 nights after taking the GABA, I had nothing. We’ll see next time I take it if the same thing happens. 

*Harry Potter (again)/Hermione in outer space*In the first one, I was again Harry Potter. I don’t remember anything of that, except that I think we were looking for a ring. I think we had to keep a vampire from getting it. When I started remembering the dream well, I was looking at everything from 3rd person. Hermione and someone else were sitting in a car, dead, floating in space above the Earth. I remember I saw the reflection of her lips in the rearview mirror of the car. They were purple-blue and it was obvious the cold and lack of air had killed her. I didn’t feel any sadness about this for some reason. She also had on the ring that we were keeping away from the vampire. It was not like a normal ring, but more like a thimble. It had a hinge and went over the first knuckle. She had it on her index finger. 

The other person in the passenger seat was dead too. I don’t know who it was, but I guess it may have been the vampire. I think she went into space to keep the vampire from getting the ring. In the back seat, there was this creature. In the dream, I thought it was a cat for some reason, but it looked more like a funny-looking mouse. It was small, grey and furry. It was alive. 

The car went to the moon, and I don’t remember what happened there. But the next thing I remember was that they were all on Mars, and there was an alien there that had somehow brought them back to life. They were made to work. I think moving rocks around or something. There was a conversation about making the cat work too. The cat was very upset about this because he couldn’t breathe on Mars. I remember seeing him take a big gasping breath at one point. I thought about this and I remember remembering in the dream that Mars does have a little atmosphere.

*Movies with Vince*In the next dream, I was trying to get my friend Vince to go to the movies with me. I believe we were at the skating rink, which was entirely unlike the one we used to go to. It was more like United Skates, the rink that was torn down a real long time ago. Anyway, he finally agreed to go with me, though reluctantly. We left the skating rink, and right down a hallway from it was the movie theater. 

I wanted to see a movie called “Risk” or “The Risk,” but Vince didn’t want to. He would rather see this movie with the Rock, that now that I’m awake, I know was “The Gameplan,” but in the dream was called something else that started with an A. He had already seen it, but he wanted to see it again rather than watch The Risk with me. I thought I had finally convinced him, but when we got to the ticket counter, he ordered one ticket for each movie. I wasn’t happy with that at all, and I told the attendant to cancel it and just give us two tickets to the stupid Rock movie.

*Washing machine store next door*In the final dream, I was at home. Next door, there was a business that sold washing machines. They were bringing them all out into the front parking lot as like a display or something. We opened our side door and there were washing machines everywhere. For some dream-logic reason, I thought it was really pretty nice. One of the guys who owned the business was named “Indian.” They had given me two baseball caps. I don’t remember what one looked like, but the other one was an old fashioned Cleveland Indian’s hat. Chief Wahoo was grey and had no face though. They were supposed to put Indian’s picture there. We were going out and I wanted to put on a hat. My wife had bought me a whole lot of them over the years, and I opened a cupboard where they were stored. They were all stupid looking and I was disappointed that the best hat I had were the ones these guys gave me.

That’s all. Tonight it’s 4 mg Galantamind and an extra 310 mg Choline pill.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-19-08*

I forgot to take my vitamin again last night.  ::angry::  I can’t believe that it makes that much of a difference, but still it irritates me that I wanted everything to be so perfect today and I messed it up. So, I went to sleep at 12:40. Woke up at 5:45 and took 4 mg Galantamind, and 1 310 mg pill of Choline Bitartrate. I had one dream before I woke that I remembered, and 2 dreams after. I was dreaming like crazy though and there were a lot that I woke up after and tried to remember, but now that I’m writing, I can’t remember anything. They were all pretty clear and realistic, but none were lucid, and none approached the clarity and realism of my best lucid. So that’s one undeniable failure for the Galantamind. I know I shouldn’t take it 2 days in a row, but I’m gonna try 8 mg tonight anyway. I’m undecided if I should try to WILD, or just hope for a DILD. I could try DEILD, if I can just keep myself aware enough to keep my conscious mind awake.

*New church member*Before WBTB. I was at the church, but it was entirely unlike my real church. I was up in an exterior balcony that doesn’t exist IRL. A black guy (missed dreamsign,  ::angry:: ) wanted to know how to join the church and was calling up to me. He was in this long blue car that I couldn’t see the front of. There was a long tent leading to the front door of the church, but the door was locked. I could have let him in, but I thought there was money to be made if he would talk to the pastor first (man I’m bad). So I told him he needed to find Pastor Wood around the side of the building. I came down and saw him walking around a parking lot that doesn’t really exist either. He asked someone where Reverend Harrison was. Someone, I think Carl, told him that Reverend Harrison wasn’t pastor there any more. I saw Pastor Wood’s son, Fred against the side of the building sitting in a wheelchair. There were a lot of people around, it was like an outdoor party. I went up to him and asked where his dad was. I think he told me he was inside the building. I went in.

*Vince is still a jerk*I was hanging out with Vince, I think we were out in the car driving around, and he wanted to go home and play his ps2. I wanted him to stay over and hang out. (This always happens IRL, he always wants to go home, ever since we were little kids). I told him, “You know, I have a ps2 too.” He said yeah, but he wanted to play games that I wouldn’t like, like football and Wrestlemania. I said that’s alright, I like those games too, even though I really didn’t. There was much more to this dream that I don’t remember.

*Stupid work dream*I was at work. There were people walking around everywhere. A lot happened that I forget now, but there was a guy who had on an old British Naval Judge’s outfit. I was going to say to him, “Hey, there’s the judge,” but I realized that he really was a judge, even without the outfit, and he wouldn’t understand that I was kidding with him. I walked to the back, and there was a group of people walking around. They were there inspecting the operation or something. There was this one Samoan guy who was making fun of A.S. who I was mad at yesterday. He was joking about how A.S. was losing his hair and said something like, you’ll need a little hat, your head looks kinda yellow. (A.S. is some kind of pacific islander or asian something too). I was very satisfied that A.S. looked angry about this but couldn’t do anything. 

Someone at some point gave me this bag. I thought there was a portable toilet inside and I had to pee. I took it into this bathroom and set it down on a chair. There were people in there though, and it wasn’t really a bathroom, though I thought it was. I unzipped the bag, and waited for them to leave, but they were doing annual reviews in there, so someone else came in as soon as one guy left. It was J.S. I had started to pee a little, but stopped when he came in. I figured forget it, and took the bag and left. I opened it more and saw that there were mudflaps and floor mats with the company logo on them. I was like, what a crappy gift. My car has mudflaps. I don’t need these. 

That’s all I really remember. I may have thought, “I know I’m not peeing in real life, so this is okay.” Which would make you think I was lucid, but no. And I’m really unsure if that even happened. If I even was, it was for only a second. I’m not gonna even bother counting it.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-20-08*

Okay! Last night I got lucid! It took _forever_ but the Galantamind came through today. Let’s see, I took 8 mg this morning after waking at 5:45. I went to sleep at about 12:15 last night. I had my lucid at about 9:00. Therefore, I wonder if it was really the Galantamind, and not just the fact that I slept 9 hours. I was dreaming a lot near the end, and I was trying to WILD, so I had on my mind that I wanted to become lucid, so maybe it was just a matter of time before I finally jumped on a false awakening. The funny thing is I dreamed that I was WILDing and that’s how I entered it. I don’t know what the consensus is, but I think I should still count that as a WILD. 

It was a good one too. Pretty realistic. Not quite as good as the last great one, because everything was blurry, especially at the edges of my vision. It looked like I needed glasses. The blurriness came and went in pulses. I think this may be because of the personal meditation engine which was moving from 4 Hz to 6 Hz. I wish I knew which one caused the clarity and which one caused blurriness and I would move it. I’ll try making 2 new presets.

Again, here is everything that happened yesterday, so maybe I can replicate it in the future.

*The food:* Yesterday, I had a Sausage Mcmuffin with egg and no cheese meal at about 11:00 am. I had nothing else except one chocolate chip cookie until dinner at like 6:30. We went to the Siam Caf&#233; for my wife’s birthday. I had orange chicken and white rice. I remembered to take my vitamin before bed.

*The events:* Yesterday morning, I went to Lowe’s and bought a 2x4 to make our chair and also a piece of plywood to make the dust collector for the table saw. My mom and I went to Rockler to buy a dust port to use with the plywood and found something that made it much easier. We had a real easy time building the dust chute and then my wife came home from snowboarding and we went to dinner.

I think my first 2 dreams were before the WBTB. I had thought I forgot them, but when I went to the bathroom to take the Galantamind, they spontaneously came back to me.

*Sub-Zero vs. Optimus Prime*In the first, I was Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat. I was fighting against Optimus Prime. He was huge! I wasn’t doing too well. We were in this large room and it was pretty dark in there. It was hard to see the walls sometimes it was so big. At one point, I had knocked him down and throwing ice at him. I was trying to freeze him as he got up. I only managed to freeze his feet. I did it like 3 times in a row. He was mad and told me that I couldn’t freeze him until he got up. He acted like I was stupid. At one point, he transformed and was trying to run me over. I couldn’t do anything against him except to try to avoid him. I ran to the corner of the room and there was a door there. I went outside to see what was there. And there was this long walkway and a cliff overlooking a tempestuous ocean. Treasure chests were sliding down the walkway and falling over the end into the ocean. It was dark outside and there was this woman telling me that I should get the treasure chests. Then it was like a video game where I had to jump on or over the chests to collect them.

*Beatles' garbage bag*In the second, I was back at the old trailer and my mom and I were trying to wind a hose back onto the reel. It had this garbage bag material around it. I knew that this garbage bag that was used to wrap up a picnic umbrella for the Beatles. 

I think then this is when I woke up and took the Galantamind.

*Hanging out at high school*I fell asleep right after I took it. I remember one dream. I was at this high school hanging out with high school guys. There were two guys who were my friends. They were from Venezuela. We were hanging around the lunch room I guess and were sitting at a table that was like the kind I had in school. At some point, two other guys, who were American came up and held up a photograph. They asked me what I thought it was of. I said, “A girl.” They handed it to me and it was this greasy looking ugly guy. With it, they also handed me this shiny gold disk. I looked at the back of the photo and there was this really nice note to him from a girl. I think her name was Andrea. She had terrible handwriting. The disk had turned into a dime, which looked pretty modern, but had a date of 1848 on it.

I had quite a few other dreams that I didn’t bother to write down. After one hour, I guess the Galantamind finally kicked in because I was _awake_. I tried to go back to sleep, but just like last time, I would just barely fall asleep and it would wake me right back up. So, I figured, I’d WILD. I used the 12-21-07 setting on my meditation engine. When I started WILDing, I had no vibrations, which was pretty disappointing. I tried to feel myself moving around the bed, but it didn’t work either. After a couple hours, I went to the bathroom, because I didn’t when I took the Galantamind, and I was so awake anyway, then BTB. I then tried to focus on whatever imagery and situations that my mind brought up. It was pretty freaky. Warning, here come some naughty parts. Highlight this text if you want to hear about it.  

[CENTER]*]Sexual dreams*[/CENTERI don’t know where the dreaming began and where the imagery ended. I guess it was all a dream, though I felt pretty awake. And the Galantamind was constantly pulling me back awake as soon as I would think about my body actually being in bed. I guess I was right on the border of sleeping and waking. Anyway, the first thing I remember was that I was laying down in the mall and some guy was on top of me putting his penis in my mouth.  ::o:  I was like, “WTF! This is disgusting!” I didn’t want to totally pull myself awake though, so I thought, “Fine, but this is Jessica Alba who’s doing this to me.” And suddenly, the guy was Jessica Alba putting her penis in my mouth. I thought this was better. 

In another of these episodes of imagery where I was just on the border of sleep, I was having sex with my wife. I was on the bottom and she was on top. I was like, “Well crap, I can do this in real life.” So I changed our sex organs, so she was male and I was female. Yeah, pretty crazy. At one point, I had a vagina _and_ testicles. Her pounding hurt them, and I thought, “This is why women don’t have testicles.”

I flipped from one side to another several times. And finally ended up on my back with my head tilted to the right because my ear was cold. Eventually, I guess I drifted off, because I started to dream for real. 

*Dream induced WILD*I was in a house that I thought was mine. I went down to the basement to go to sleep and there was a bed there. I laid down next to my wife and I guess pulled this night stand table over top of the bed. There were a bunch of plates and food and two glasses on there. One had grape juice I think and was my wife’s. I was surprised that it didn’t spill more than it did, but it flipped onto its top and only made a ring of juice on the sheets. My wife was mad. So I went upstairs and laid down somewhere, I don’t remember, and kept trying to WILD. The sounds from my meditation engine got really loud. It was like that other time in my dreams when the volume got really loud. This time, it got louder then quieter than louder again. I knew I was close, so I tried moving my dream body several times with no success. My head felt like it was spinning in the Rotor from Geauga Lake. A lot of centrifugal force. Then finally... 

Suddenly, I found myself in my kitchen! Woohoo! I knew I was lucid. I didn’t even have to do a reality check. As soon as I got there, I took a couple steps and rubbed my hands so I wouldn’t lose it like last time. I did that, then I started to feel floaty. It got worse and worse. I was trying to get around the corner and into the living room, where, yes, you guessed it, Jessica Alba would be waiting for me, but I was floating around and couldn’t get any traction on the floor. I said, “Okay, GRAVITY!” This helped a little, but not much. I was by the counter and the sink, and there were about a hundred cookies stacked on trays there. 

Finally, I managed to get around the corner and I saw Jessica Alba! It worked! Willing her to be there worked. She was sitting on the floor with her back against the couch and her knees tucked up. She had blonde hair and was wearing I think a white top and blue shorts or maybe hot pants. There was a fan on our living room ceiling. I approached her and held out my hand. She moved to get up, but I got even more floaty. The world flipped upside down. The fan was beneath me and I slipped out of the dream.

*Kids in my room FA*I then had a false awakening where I was laying in bed again, but there were these kids beside my bed. I think there were three, but I only certainly remember a boy and a girl. My mom was trying to clean or something and handed me my joystick for my ps3. I gave it to the boy to put on my nightstand, but the girl took it and put it on the floor in front of it. I was writing on my dream journal notepad about the awesome LD I just had. I was surprised that the entries from earlier in the night were perfectly aligned, even though I had written them in the dark with my eyes closed most of the time. The girl was asking what I had there. I had my notepad sitting on top of this other notebook that had pages that were printed to look like black and white granite. They were really dark and it was hard to see anything written on them. I didn’t want to tell the girl what I was writing. I wished I had written on the harder to read pages so she wouldn’t see. 

*Soldiers' party*I then tried to fall back asleep, and I had a non-lucid where I was at this party for a soldier, I guess. Guys were singing this song. The only words I remember were, “{something something something}, he knew them very well. Before he knew what souls were, he’d blown them all to hell.” It was a very manly-sounding song. I saw this display case with old pictures of soldiers. It was really weird, because in one picture, there were four soldiers in a giant goblet of marinara sauce, dead, with melted cheese on top. I think I was like, “OMG, they’re cannibals.”

Then I finally woke up for real, and wrote down the lucid part. I had already written down the non-lucid ones.

I need to remember to _always_ do an RC whenever I wake up. Especially from a lucid dream. I could have continued this if I would have.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-21-08*

Last night, I had pretty poor recall. I woke up many times during the night and knew I had dreamt, but was so sleepy that I didn't fight to remember what it was about. I even woke to an alarm at 4:45 and have no recollection of turning it off.

I did manage to drag myself awake at 5:45 and start up my meditation engine and try to WILD. That 3.71 firmware is continuing with its faggotry, and I have to re-enter the homebrew every time I turn off the PSP. I cant wait for 3.80. I wish I could check if it's out, but these FU**ERS at work have been snitching and gossiping about me typing during the day, I found out Friday. I'm reduced to hiding my palm pilot with my body to even type this out right now.  :Mad: 

*Putt putt in the Field* There's not much. All I remember is that I was out in the Field, and I was playing putt putt with a bunch of people, guys and girls. I think Jill, Stacey and Allison, friends from skating a long time ago, may have been there. At one point, we had just finished playing 80 holes. I was looking at it all in third person and as though it was a video game on my TV. I saw words that said something about 77 holes come up on the screen. I figured this was just their way of counting. Even though it was called 80 holes, we had only actually played 77.

And that's it. Pretty pitiful. This job is not only sucking my soul from me, it's keeping me from getting the good REM sleep and lucid dreaming. I h8 this place.  ::angry::

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-22-08*

Okay, last night was much better for recall. I remembered  2 dreams and they were both pretty long. I had fish last night for dinner, which is unusual for me. I wonder if maybe that helped my memory.

*Bribes for engineers*In the first dream, which I had before I woke up at 4:45, I was standing in line at this place. It looked like a bank or the motor vehicle department, but it was for me to get my PE registration. I had just graduated, and I vaguely remember being in my old high school before this, and it looked sunny and empty, just like at the end of the school year. Apparently this related somehow to my PE, and I was now standing in line with this big white binder that had my registration papers and also was like a guidebook for me to learn stuff from. I opened it to a random page and read a paragraph. The paragraph made no sense to me. It had something to do with psychology and how to behave around patients. There were words I didn't know and it was written in some medical jargon. It was more like a guidebook for a doctor than an engineer.

At the end though, in the pocket in the back cover, there were two tiny checks. Like the size of two stamps side by side. They were like bribes from a realtor and from a drugstore. I guess the drugstore wanted me to direct patients to them for medicine. I didn't know how I could do this even if I were a doctor.  I guess the realtor wanted me to design buildings and work with him somehow. I don't know. The buisness card from the drugstore had the Mortal Kombat dragon logo. (I've been playing MKII a lot in real life lately. That must be why all the Mortal Kombat dreams). One check was for $100.78. The other was for $100.108. Yeah, 108 cents.  :Confused:  In the dream, I was made to know that taking a bribe in this amount was considered a standard practice and wasn't illegal or unethical.  

Suddenly, I guess maybe it was playing on a monitor where I was waiting in line, the dream shifted to being about Snoop Doggy Dogg and he was fighting with or against dragons. There were these shelvles, and there were little dioramas of mountains on there with little cars that rode around in tracks on the mountains. This part of the dream didn't make much sense.

Then I was back waiting in line. There was also a woman wating in line in front of me. It was my spanish teacher from B-W. The Puerto Rican one I didn't like. She was there to advise me or something, and I got the notion that she was some kind of lawyer. She didn't know much about engineering though, because she pointed to the binder and asked, in spanish, "What is that?" I replied in spanish, "This _is_ the PE." I wanted to say some more about it, but I couldn't think of the spanish words for some of the things I wanted to say. We got to the counter, and the cashier, or whatever, pulled a little tab at the bottom of the binder and ripped it off.

There was also this video in the binder that I was supposed to watch. I did, I think after I went home, and it was about this guy who had just become an engineer and he took the usual bribes, but then people started giving him more and more. I remember seeing the guy in a pool, hanging out with one of the clients that was bribing him. He didn't look happy. The narrator said something like, af first he thought $250 was a lot, now he was taking over $100,000 a week. As though it was a bad thing.  :tongue2: 

Then I woke up to my alarm at 4:45. The next dream, I had after trying a half hearted attempt at WILD. I was so sleepy, and just didn't feel motivated. I must have fallen asleep while I was trying, because the next thing I knew it was 5:18 I went back to sleep again, and had this dream. 

*Disney waterpark escalators*I was at the mall with my wife. We were still just dating in the dream, I think, and we were trying to get to the Disney waterpark. We had been to another water park nearby, but then saw a commercial for the Disney one, and thought it was so much better. 

Anyway, in the grand corridor of the mall, there was this bank of escalators. It was really far up to the next level, and the escalators had levels where they were just flat. Now that I thiink about it, they were really similar to the speed slides at waterparks. The ones for cowards like me that aren't a straight shot to the bottom, but a series of little slopes that level off in between. Well, there were about 8 of these escalators, but only a few actually had stairs. The other ones were just a sheer drop off from the balcony above. I was looking up at this from below. I went to get a set of escalator stairs so I could hook it on to the balcony and attach it to the bottom and me and my wife could go up without paying. There was like a ticket booth over to the right. 

So, I was holding this huge set of escalator stairs with all the levels like I said. I held it by the bottom and tried to get it to reach to the balcony of the second slot from the left. It wouldn't reach. So I moved to the one all the way on the left. This one had a strip of stairs dangling from the balcony. While I was trying the second slot, a girl and her mother or sister came down the broken escalator, and I don't know what happened to them, if they fell or what, they just disappeared and I wasn't really paying attention to them. 

So, I managed to get my set of stairs behind the stairs dangling from the balcony and I hooked it to the bottom. 4 girls then got on and came down the escalator. I had hooked up to a down only slot! My wife said, "Great, so are we lost again?" and I said, "No, I just have to move them back." I waited for the 4 girls to get off, and just as they were about to, another two girls got on at the top. These girls were really hot. One had on a black 1 piece bathing suit that was really low cut in the front. Her friend  was wearing a low cut sweater. Both of their breasts were coming out in the middle and I could see thier nipples. 

They were laughing and joking with each other and I watched them all the way down. Near the bottom, the one with the sweater was trying to push her friend's chest in. I guess she had gotten something stuck in her bra. I was waiting for her to open up like one of those metal garbage cans with the dome lid and the flapper, but her friend couldn't seem to push her open. When they got off the escalator, they smiled at me. 

Then my alarm rang.  :Sad:  Too bad. That could've turned into an epic dream. 

I had fish again today for lunch. Tonight is my night for Galantamind too. I'm gonna try the 4 mg with choline again and see what happens. Maybe if I get lucid, I'll try for something else other than JA right away, and see if I can stay lucid longer. If I can even remember. In the last one, I didn't even begin to think of anything else. There's always the task of the month, I suppose.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-23-08*

Pretty good recall again last night. Before sleeping I repeated, "Tonight I will have a lucid dream and I will remember every detail of my lucid dream." I didn't have the lucid, but I did manage to wake up after the first REM period of the night and recall a lot of my first dream. I didn't have to struggle to remember either. Tonight I'm going to _try_ the GABA again. If tomorrow I don't remember anything at all, I'll know what to blame.

*Movie theater/Elevator nightmare*I woke up at 1:something, after about two hours of sleep. The first dream of the night, I only recalled some parts, but it's better than what I've been recalling early in my sleep cycle. It was a nightmare. I was in this movie theater, and me and some other people had just watched a scary movie. (IRL, we went to see One Missed Call last night. I must have been replaying that). I didn't know any of the people who were in the theater with me, except one guy might have been this old guy I work with. 

There were about 7 or 8 of us, and after the movie ended, the theater attendant came across the aisle and asked each of us what we thought the scariest thing was in the movie. He was then writing that on our hands. I didn't really want him to write on my hand, so I said the guy in the varsity jacket who was #4. I already had a bunch of stuff written on my palm, along with a large #14. I thought this 4 would be sufficient, but he insisted on writing another number 4 on my palm. 

Then we were all directed out of the theater and in front of this elevator. Another guy, scarier than the theater attendant, made each of us go into the elevator alone. We were supposed to face our fears in there or something. I don't remember what happened on my turn, but each time someone went in, I either became them, or experienced the whole thing through their perception, if there's any difference. 

On one person's turn going in the elevator, there was this writing on the ceiling. It said, "Ha Ha" in a repeating pattern, and there were football-shaped heads in the pattern too. For some reason this became really scary to me. I don't know why. There ws also the sound of clapping.

On another person's turn, there were these two _things_ in the elevator. They were about 3 feet tall, had two thin, stubby legs, and were shaped roughly like a tall, thin hourglass with the bottom larger than the top. They were flesh-colored and looked like they had human-like skin, and no hair. In the center of the "head" they had one white eye. They had no arms or other facial features. These things were standing along the elevator walls and started running around when the person walked in. They completely FREAKED me out, and they were _so_ realistic. It was like I was looking at them IRL. That one was really scary. 

I don't know if it was for that one or another, (Several people took turns that I don't remember), but the scary guy always said "Face your ____," before the person went in. The only one I remember was him saying "Can you face your white? Can you face your dinosaurs?"

*Big Chuck taping*My next dream, which I recalled after my 4:45 alarm went off, I only remember the tail end. I was at this TV studio, and I guess we were watching a taping of "Big Chuck and Little John." (Anyone from Cleveland knows exactly what I'm talking about. http://www.bigchuckandliljohn.com/ It's a weekly show hosted by this really tall Polish guy and an Italian midget. They show (usually) terrible movies and give commentary and perform skits during the commercials. They just retired this summer after like 30 years of doing the show). Anyway, Big Chuck was there, but not Little John. I was wandering around the studio early in the dream, but don't recall what I did. I only remember that Big Chuck sat down on this folding chair and he was made of hardboard, like the stuff you can get at Home Depot.  :Confused:  

They were playing a skit that started off, "Burt Reynolds, James Earl Jones, (someone), Burt Reynolds, Burt Reynolds, and Burt Reynolds all say, 'if you want to watch the big game...'" It then went on to say something about if your wife keeps bothering you for sex, have sex with her before and get it out of the way, so she won't want it during the game. This was supposed to be funny somehow. 

*Following cars*My final dream was strange, in that I recall vividly the beginning, then there's a foggy part in the middle with almost no recall, and the end I only vaguely remember. It started off on my front porch, we were watching this house across the street, and this tiny yellow sports car, a little larger than an RC car, pulled across the yard and onto the driveway. It went under an awning at the side of the house that was about 3 feet wide. Then someone left from the house driving a normal-sized new car.  At first it looked like a VW Beetle, but my wife said it wasn't. When I looked again, it was shaped a little different, and I saw the Mazda logo on the back. It was rust-orange colored, and had silver trim positioned all weird around the car. It was like parts, like the lower back half were covered in this silver trim. This was some kind of new car I wanted to see. I got on my bike and followed it. It was making a real strange sound from the engine. Now that I think about it, it sounded like my lawn mower used to with the bad carburator. In the dream, I wondered if it was because it was an electric car. I rode around the neighborhood a long time and called my mom on my cell phone at one point, though I don't remember what else I did. 

*Chinese restaurant at my house*The next thing I remember is that I came home and was leaving for work. I walked to my car and realized I had forgotten my palm pilot. I remember thinking that I needed it or I wouldn't be able to write in my dream journal. I was so pissed, mostly that I had to write my dream journal in my palm pilot to begin with. 

I think the fact that I was thinking about dreaming in my dream means I was pretty close to getting lucid. If only I didn't have to wake up half asleep to come to this f**king place, I might have.

I went back to the house. It was now a Chinese restaurant and we lived in the side door. The restaurant was in front. Again, some things happened inside that I barely remember. There was a back room to the restaurant, and I went in there and got something, or put something away in a safe. I think it may have been a toy, and I vaguely remember a "dark object and a light object." Some people were in the front room and someone was laying on a table I think.

My alarm woke me shortly after this.

So, this is the second night in a row with good recall after eating fish during the day. The dreams were pretty clear too. I hope this GABA crap doesn't screw that all up. I'm almost afraid to take it, but I'll try. If tomorrow I have zero recall, I'm never taking it again.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-24-08*

Okay, last night was GABA night. It worked, but there were problems. I fell asleep at, I think, 12:05 or so, then woke up at 4:20 so I would have plenty of time for the GABA to work. I took 8 pills, brushed my teeth, used the toilet and WBTB. I fell asleep in a decent amount of time, and had a dream. At the end, I got lucid! I was so hyped. I woke up and the time was 5:02. I still had 1:45 to do it again. Unfortunately, I couldn't get back to sleep for a long while, then when I did, I couldn't recall the dream. 

Here's the bad part. I woke up at 6:45 to my alarm like usual, and got up. Immediately, I felt woozy and by the time I walked to the bathroom, I was all out nauseous. It was so bad that I didn't go to work today. I can only attribute this to the GABA. I felt hot and tingly in bed and the feeling continued and intensified when I got up. I didn't eat anything with the GABA, so that may have made things worse, I don't know.

I layed in bed until 10:30 and when I woke up again, I still have a slight headache, but the nausea is gone. I obviously need to stay in bed until the effects of the drug wear off. Either that, or 8 pills is just too much for me. 

Last night, and after my WBTB, I autosuggestion'd the phrase, "I _will_ remember to do a reality check in this dream. I will remember every single detail of my dream." That _may_ have been the reason I got lucid, because I did spontaneously remember to do a reality check in the dream. But I don't want to detract from the GABA. Tomorrow I'm not taking any supplements other than vitamins, so we'll see if this autosuggestion works.

Well, I only had one dream that I really remember. Before my WBTB, I don't remember anything, except that there was a hot babe in a red sweater that had an impossibly small waist.

*Remote control truck lucid*So, after the WBTB, I fell asleep. I dreamed there was this remote controlled semi-truck with a trailer. I was playing a video game with it where I had to jump from this one platform to another in this large room. The platforms were made of stone and there was a pit between them where all that was visible was blackness. There was also a ramp that looked like it had been a bridge previously, but the bridge was broken off. I jumped the truck up there and thought there would be some power up or treasure, but there was none. 

Then, I was in my house. I was getting ready for work. My mom was outside with someone else, though I don't know who it was. She had the remote control for the truck and was making it roll around the hallway between the dining room and the living room. There was a balcony in the dining room that was open to the basement below. I was worried that the truck would fall off the edge, because she couldn't see where she was driving it. 

I put on a tank top as an undershirt as part of getting ready for work. I also got a piece of tape from the buffet. I was surprised to see that we had 2 brand new rolls of tape in there. (This part was really realistic). I tore off a piece about 4 inches long. Then turned my attention back to the truck, because it was headed toward the balcony. I placed my feet, heel to heel, across the hallway, so the truck couldn't get to the balcony. I then forgot what I had gotten the tape for. It fell on the floor and got all dusty on the sticky part. I put it back on top of the buffet.

I went to my bedroom and remembered, hey, maybe I should do a reality check. I felt really awake, but thought, what the hell, why not. I looked at my hand, and I had an extra pinky. I was like WTF. I looked again, and now I had seven fingers! I stopped in front of my bed and almost sang, "Alright! I'm DREAMING!!" I was a little scared also. I don't know why. I think because my hand looked so weird, but otherwise, there was nothing scary going on in the dream. I guess I was scared that something scary might happen.

I then screwed up and thought to myself, "Man, I wish I would have gotten lucid earlier in this dream, now I'll probably have to wake up soon. I wonder what time it is." I couldn't stop thinking about this, and thinking about myself lying in bed. I could feel myself being pulled back into my body and a pulsating in my head. I rubbed my hands together to try to keep lucid, but it was slipping away. As one last thing to try, I thought, okay, let's fly. I took off, Nathan Petrelli style and smashed clean through the roof, which was like a warehouse roof and was about 30 feet above me. I was now looking at this from the ground though, in third person, so I didn't really get to experience it.  :Sad: 

So, GABA might be out for me. I'm not going to try it again unless I have plenty of time to sleep so the effects can wear off before I wake up, and that's usually on the weekend when I use my Galantamind. I'm not sure what I'll do. I do know that I'm going to try the autosuggestion to remember to do a reality check again tonight. We'll see if I do any spontaneous reality checks in my dreams.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-25-08*

Well, I had crappy recall last night again. I don't know if it was the GABA or just that I fell asleep later than usual, or if it was the subliminal lucid MP3 that I played before going to sleep.

I went to bed at 12:15 or so and didn't fall asleep for between 15 to 30 minutes after that. I know because I heard the ending of the first 15 minute track of the MP3 (Birds and nature sounds with some inaudible stuff about lucid dreaming that I didn't even notice, because it was subliminal), but I didn't hear the ending of the second track. 

Anyway, I was listening to it, and the next thing I know, it's 6:30 am. And I only woke up then because my wife's cell phone alarm went off. I thought I had forgotten all my dreams, but managed to grab the last one before it slipped away.

*The Dream:*

I was on a trip to Mexico. And I had apparently made this wooden cutout wall map of Mexico along with a team of other people I didn't know. They were talking about it on TV and I was being interviewed remotely. The TV host asked me, in English, if I knew what this part was and pointed to the map I had made. I didn't know, but I knew he was doing this to make us look bad in front of the audience. 

We had an advisor with us though, and he answered for us. It was Toledo, the capital of that area of Mexico. (I didn't even think in my dream that Toledo is really in Spain).  The TV host looked annoyed that he hadn't stumped us.

Then me and these people were getting on a train to take a tour of Mexico. The advisor was seeing us off and told us to tell the conductor that we wanted the "Tourismo," or, sometimes he said "Tourisimo" because it was a better tour. 

We got on the train, and went to see the engineer. We were waiting in the control room and this white dog came in. She was the engineer. She was a pretty old dog and had trouble getting up onto the counter with the controls. We wanted to play wiht the dog, but she was intent on getting to the controls. When she got up there, she pulled a lever with her mouth and got down. Suddenly, she was acting like a young dog and wanted to play. I said, "Oh, so _now_ you want to play."

We went back to our rooms, and I was with this woman who apparently was my wife, though she had reddish hair and didn't look at all like my real wife. She was preparing a romantic evening by spreading cheese onto a cracker. She was going to lay it on my pillow and surprise me later, but I saw what she was doing and I wanted the cracker right then. I think we made out a bit, and while we were doing that, I noticed that the cheese was spread thicker on the upper left corner of the cracker. This bothered me, so I used my finger to spread it more evenly.

Then my wife's alarm went off and I woke up. 

I really really hope that tomorrow I don't have zero or crappy recall again. I really think it's that damn GABA, even though it did get me lucid that night. The nausea and the ruined recall makes it just not worth it.

----------


## unseen wombat

Well, I managed to get lucid last night after an epic struggle to fall asleep late in the morning, and also to remember all the dreams I had previously. Nothing came easy last night, even though I took the 8mg Galantamind. I managed to spontaneously recall 2 dreams after having forgotten that I even had dreamed. 

I'm not sure it was the Galantamind that really caused me to get lucid, though I'm sure it didn't hurt. I didn't get lucid until the very end of my sleeping, at like 9:30. 

*The Dreams:*

The first two dreams I had forgotten, but somehow managed to recall them when I got into the bathroom to take my Galantamind. In the first, I was watching a commercial with Garfield. He was talking about Bic mechanical pencils. He said something like "We like the ______. But we give Odie the 'Tahoma.'" (It was a red colored regular Bic pencil). Then Garfield snipped the pencil in half with some scissors and gave it to Odie. He said, "It uses the same lead as regular pencils, but can't be chewed."

I remember a little more of the second dream. I lived in Missouri, and I owned some land where I was going to build a house. (This is slightly similar to real life, except our land is in Wellington, Ohio). I was learning about the history of the area, about the Indians who used to live there and the geology, I only remember that the rocks under the soil were grey. Anyway, I was hoping that the land I had would be big enough to put in two streets. I wanted to give the streets weird names. I forget exactly what it was, but I was going to name them after a city, but I was going to divide the first word into two parts. Like Kan Sas Street and City Street. I wanted to do this because in that city there was a buddhist dream shrine. I thought it would be so cool then to name the streets after that plasce.

After I woke up, I took the Galantamind and used the toilet. I WBTB and fell right to sleep. I slept for two hours and only remembered one dream. I didn't feel the usual wakefulness that I usually get from the Galantamind. I waited a full week since I last took it, so I don't think I'm getting tolerant of it. I did have a little rum last night, so that may have had an effect. I don't usually drink, and I noticed my vision got blurry right as I was drinking it, so I think I may have had too much.

During this two hours, I had a dream that I only vaguely remembered the tail part of. It was very long actually, but I lost it upon waking. I remember that I lived in a mansion, and there was this book in the library room that was dangerous. We took it off the shelf and put a note in the empty space that said it could be found in our bedroom. It was a very thick book and took as much space as three smaller books. I don't know why it was dangerous, but in the dream we had kids and didn't want them reading it. 

In the last dream of the night, I got lucid. I woke up after that 2 hours and tried to WILD with my meditation engine. It didn't work, but I did get some vibrations in my eyes. I then had an hour left to get lucid. I didn't have much hope, but decided to remain positive, and thought that I had gotten lucid in less time than that before. I was almost awake, but managed to get to sleep and had my lucid. 

In the dream, or shortly after waking, I thought it might be a VILD, but no, it was a DILD, because I can remember an early part of it where I was non-lucid. Anyway, I came home from somewhere, and told my wife that I was going to the rec center to shower. I think this was so that I wouldn't have to clean the tub afterwards, but maybe because in the dream I just thought that going out to shower was unique and unusual and therefore, cool. So, I was walking down the street, then suddenly I was in the rec center. There were tons of people there. There were treadmills and locker rooms and exercise equipment, but surprisingly, there were very few showers. I thought there would be some private ones somewhere, but the only one I saw was right in the locker room and open to everyone's view. I was walking around with no pants on though, and was only vaguely bothered by it.

I went to the room with all the treadmills and there were mostly kids in there. I guess a PE class was going on in there, because a teacher was sitting in the corner with someone else writing notes about the students. They were deciding who would be permitted to go outside for the next class. I got on a treadmill and was fiddling with the speed control which was a lever in the front right. There was no control panel like on most treadmills, just the lever. I was having a hard time getting it to the speed I wanted. 

I was suddenly lucid, I didn't even notice the transition. I thought the dream had started right at that point, and it may well have. I was slipping in and out of consciousness, because this was the last dream of the morning, and I was sleeping very very lightly. I thought in the dream that if I focused on the walking motion and the feel of the treadmill, I wouldn't be reminded of my physical body and would be able to make the dream more real. So I focused on walking, and it worked. I then thought, this is not very interesting; I need a sexy nurse here. 

Instantly, a beautiful woman in a sexy nurse's outfit carrying a clipboard walked in front of me from the left. She was taking notes about me. She was blonde, had very large fake breasts, and looked exactly like I wanted, like a pornstar. I think we talked about something, I'm not sure, but then I said, "So why don't we do it right here?"

She said, "Well, because you can control everything." (Haha, I didn't expect that). I said, "So what," and got off the front of the treadmill and started taking off her clothes. She then said, "Because I have a new piece of jewelry that has an edge sticking out." It was like an anklet or something.

I ignored her and we started doing it. She then gave up on her objections and got into it. In the middle of it, I was on the bottom and I was suddenly looking at it in third person. In the dream, I thought, "Hey! I don't want third person!" I watched for a moment, and I was a pretty handsome bloke, I must say. I was wearing my silver necklace and looked like I had just gotten a haircut. I still couldn't shake the feeling though that it wasn't really me, but someone else, and I didn't want that. 

Here it gets more naughty. Highlight the following text if you want to read: I took her over to a couch along the back wall. All this time, I didn't even recognize that there were other people in the rec center. I guess I didn't really care, because I was lucid. She sat down and this is the only point where I actually remember putting my penis into her and focusing on it. It wasn't very good, and wasn't very realistic. Definitely not like my other lucids, where I actually felt like I was there. But anyway, she was sitting on the couch and had her legs closer together, and I was on top with my legs apart, and it was difficult for me to get into her. She kept saying to go faster and harder, and I was having a hard time even keeping it inside of her because of the awkwardness of the position. When she said that, she had the voice of my wife, which is funny, because she was very obviously blonde and American, and my wife is Asian.

It was at this point that it spontaneously came into my head that I was dreaming and I thought about my body laying in bed. I tried to push it out, but it was too late and I felt myself become more and more aware of my physical self. I tried to DEILD back into the dream, but I was too awake. I tried a little later to VILD, visualizing the same woman giving me oral sex, and it worked for a few moments, but not very long at all, so I'm not really sure if I ever got into the REM phase, or if I was just having a very realistic daydream.

I think I'll try the galantamind again tonight with no rum before bed. I am getting lucid more often, so I'm making great progress. It took me almost a month I think after my first ones to get lucid again, then like two weeks, and now I've had 3 in a week. Two realistic ones and one sexy but less realistic. I'm happy with that.

----------


## unseen wombat

Last night, I took 1 Galantamind and 1 310 mg Choline. As usual, I had no lucids from this. It didn't even keep me awake, which is unsurprising, since even 8 mg the night before didn't keep me awake. I had one dream that I bothered to remember. I had many others, but tried to DEILD, unsuccessfully, so I forgot them all.

*The Dream:* I was not myself in this dream. I was in a movie and was Gary Sinise. I don't know why, I've hardly ever seen any movies with him in it. Anyway, I lived in the woods. I was in exile because the person who was my wife in the movie had locked me in a rather large cage out there to die. I did die, but was somehow reincarnated. I saw my grave there in the cage, and my grave marker was a vulture skeleton. I had killed that vulture and ate it. Someone had asked me if it was appetizing, and I said it was better than the alternative, or something like that. 

The reason I was in exile and had been locked in the cage was because there was an alien invasion. I was intimidated by the aliens just like everyone else, but I didn't want to kill the one that was with me. So my wife locked me in this cage.

The aliens were small, and shaped like an ear. One alien went to each person and I guess tried to control them. The person had to carry them around, but  they had powers though. Like there was this little black ball that sometimes appeared next to them. I think it controlled the persons mind with radio waves or something. There was also a spike that would sometimes come out of the earlobe, and if you were holding it, it would stick you and infect you. I guess then you would be a slave of the aliens. 

I can't remember much else than that. I didn't really expect to get lucid 2 nights in a row, but I hoped for it. Oh well, tonight, I'm not taking anything. Later this week, maybe Tuesday night, I'll try some GABA, but not as much as last time for sure.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-28-08*

I didn't write in my journal yesterday, not because I didn't remember any dreams, but because I was stressed out most of the day. The stress started right before sleep Sunday night, and I'm surprised I remembered anything at all, yet I do.

*The Dreams:*

In the first dream, I worked at Home Depot. I wanted to drive the forklift, but they wouldn't let me. Vince was there, and he was driving the forklift. I put some boards on the forks for I don't know what reason. That's about all I remember of that one.

In the next dream, I was at work. I got an assignement from CS to go out to this trailer park or housing development and take some measurements or something. I took careful notes and I didn't want to mess anything up, because I wanted to do a good job. TF was with me out there, and when we came back to work the next day, I asked him some questions that I thought were very intelligent, but I don't remember what they were. I went to the lobby of where I worked, which was completely different from the actual lobby. It was this room and there were all these black ladies in there. (Missed dreamsign again). They had on matching grey T Shirts that said "Really Black" with a yellow, elliptical logo on them. I asked one of them something and she walked out of the room to find out whatever it was.

In the last dream, I was in the Cloverfield movie, or what I thought it would be like, because I haven't seen it. This was the longest dream of the night, and surprisingly, I remember quite a bit. I remember looking at extreme close-ups of this guy and a woman getting into a helicopter, and watching them as the helicopter took off. The next thing I can remember is that I was standing on top of this passenger train with the same guy. It was night, and there were about 300 other people standing on the roof of the train with us. The guy jumped off with the same woman and left me in charge. I was the closest to the front of the train. There were these plastic tarps on top of the train, and there were plastic bands holding them down. The guy told me before he left to make sure the tarps didn't get torn. After he left, I heard a voice say, "Don't trust him," So I started ripping off the first band and tarp. 

I soon realized I should have trusted him, because now the tarps were blowing off and causing people to fall off the train. I remember hanging on to one of the plastic bands, trying to keep from falling. 

Then I was in this room with the director of the movie and Tom Cruise. I was the director's assitant. Tom Cruise had two assistants and he was criticizing the movie. They were like on a talk show or something. They didn't talk though, but wrote their comments on long pieces of paper and set them on the table in front of them. They then took break from the debate and left me in the room alone with the two assistants. One of the assistants said, "Let's discuss _______." The other one said, "No, let's discuss _______." They started writing their points on pieces of paper and attached them to the table with C-clamps. I was just observing this. They also posted these photographs up on this lighted x-ray board, or it may have been a tall monitor. 

I don't know what they wrote, but the one posted a picture of a huge black cat and only a few other things. The other posted a ton of pictures of sad Mexicans in jail in various mood evoking lightings. Some of them were flashing slowly. One picture was of a pregnant Mexican woman. It was captioned "Born not Hatched," in Spanish. The guy was obviously an illegal sympathizer. 

I then posted my response to their pictures. It was kind of like an internet forum. To the first guy, I wrote "That cat was HUEG! Awesome!" To the second guy, I wrote "Get your emo bull**it faggotry out of here."

Then my alarm woke me up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-29-08*

Though yesterday was less stressful than the day before, I remembered only one dream. I know that I dreamed more, and have a vague recollection of it, but don't remember any details at all.

*The Dream:* So, in the only dream I remember, I was watching this basketball game. There were three teams playing simultaneously, which was weird. There was a red team, a blue team and a grey team. (The color grey seems to show up in my dreams a lot. I wonder if maybe it's a dream sign). 

I was going to school to learn how to be a coach, but I wasn't happy with the program. I was researching different schools so I could transfer out. I wanted to go somewhere close, and I remember saying that I thought Youngstown State might be good.

That's it. Pretty pitiful.

*1-30-08*

I tried the GABA again last night, and the results were pitiful. I had only three dreams that I remember after taking it and they were short, disjointed, and not lucid at all. I did feel the tingles in my hands, though not in my face, and not nearly as intense as the first time I took it, when I got sick. I felt them when my hands were under the electric blanket, then when I turned the blanket off, they went away. I'm not sure if it was the dose, or if the heat had something to do with it. I only took 5 pills this time, and in the middle of the night, when my stomach is asleep, it's a chore to down 5 pills and water. 

I was actually afraid to take them, because I thought I might get sick. I was going to take 6, but decided to play it safe. I think I need more, unless the heating blanket has something to do with it.

*The Dreams:* I dreamed I was out on the great plains or something, and I was herding animals. I think it was mainly cows, but I mostly remember the goats. They were in a separate field from the other animals and my recall begins when I went over there to see about the babies. There was this one tiny baby goat. It was only like 6 inches long, but looked like a fully formed adult goat. I saw goat poop all over, little black pellets, and I think the tiny baby may have done a little too when I picked him up. 

In the next dream, which I don't even remember where it started and the other one ended, I was in a classroom learning about fencing. My old fencing instructor was there, and so was Hulk Hogan. I remember being surprised that he could afford to have Hulk Hogan there. It seems a few days passed like this and Hulk Hogan stopped coming. I found out that he hadn't been getting paid much for this and couldn't afford to stay on. There was another guy who was supposed to come, but he never showed up.

In the last dream, (Again, I don't know when it began and the other ended), I was looking through some old things and found some twenty dollar bills. They were all stacked together and were somehow folded like we used to fold notes to deliver to girls when I was in high school. I had written notes to Vince on these and I wondered what they said. I also found a stack of one dollar bills in the same arrangement. 

I guess we were in a hurry to go somewhere, because my mom sounded irritated and asked me if I was ready yet. I got irritated too and told her to hold on, I wanted to see what was on these notes first. I had written on the back of them I guess. I don't know what I wrote though.

A couple memories that were the ultimate in disjointed and random, I don't even remember which dream they were a part of: I went to an amusement park. I think with Vince. In another disjointed dream, I was at my old Sunglass Hut. They had strobe lights for halloween.

Man my recall was a mess last night.

----------


## unseen wombat

*1-31-08*
It's my birthday today.  :smiley:  

Wow, last night, I remembered so many dreams, I couldn't believe it. Sadly, none were lucid, though I don't know how I managed to stay oblivious to all the crazy stuff that was going on. Last night for dinner I had a tuna sandwich at Subway, because I heard tuna was great for vitamin b6, and that fish is good for memory in general. It certainly worked last night, because when I woke up at 4:30 to take my Galantamind, I had already had like 3 or 4 very long, detailed dreams. I even remembered a lot of the details. I wrote down a ton of notes and didn't even write down everything I remembered because I would have been up too long. 

I should mention that I also went to bed unusually confident for some reason last night. I was doing reality checks throughout the day and felt for sure that I would become lucid. Remembering Sunday night, when I heard the sound of wood hitting the floor during my half-hearted early WILD, I also tried to WILD right at the begining of the night last night. It didn't get me anything this time, but I did have all these long non-lucids.

Unfortunately, the Galantamind didn't work today, which I attribute 100% to not being able to sleep in long enough because of my damn job. I hate the thought that I may only be able to LD consistently on the weekends, though I have had some great LD's during the week. 

*The Dreams:* Sigh, where to begin. Well, the first one I have written, was half-nightmare, half epic adventure. I was back in high school. I remember seeing a lot of people, walking around the hallways, talking with friends, though I don't remember about what. I was friends with some guys from the football team. They weren't people who I really had gone to school with, though that didn't make a difference in the dream. There was about an equal number of black guys (Missed dreamsign) and white guys. One now reminds me of Mayhem from the new American Gladiators, which I watched right before going to bed last night. (There were no blacks in my high school until I was a senior, when there was one black freshman). Everyone was really excited because there was going to be a football game after school or on the weekend or something. Anyway, I was actually there for the football game, though I didn't watch it. I was in the school. 

After the game ended, things got crazy. I guess it was a very close or emotional game, because people started rioting. Actually, it was more like terrorists started shooting up the school. They were all around outside and were dressed in black with black ski masks. I was in a teacher's office and the door lock had been broken. I ran outside to try to escape and just managed to. I found out later that the teacher I had been with had been killed. 

One strange thing about this is that the high school had like a quad, so it was more like my college than the high school. There were people, hostages, arranged in groups out on the quad, which was very similar to the one behind Wilker Hall at BW. 

Anyway, apparently a week passed, and there was another football game. And, guess what, the same thing happened again. I was again in a teacher's office talking to him about something, when I noticed the door catch had been broken. I thought, "Oh no, it's happening again." The door opened directly onto the quad, and I ran out to try to escape before things got any worse. I made a point that next week, I wouldn't stay around for the football game. I saw a terrorist come out of, I guess, Wilker Hall, though the door looked more like the back door of my old elementary school, and he shot someone in the head with a machine gun. I knew I wouldn't make it out alive, so I ran to the center of the quad where a group of hostages were being held and surrendered myself. I went in there with them. There were a bunch of trees, and there was this middle-aged Asian Indian woman who was the leader of the hostages. She was talking to and comforting people who were sitting there. Terrorists were standing guard on the tree-wells with their machine guns.

Apparently, we were released, because the next thing I knew, I was in this dorm common room with the football players. We were in hiding from the terrorists. We weren't at the school though anymore, it was actually more like a ski lodge. There were video games in a room to the side and most of us were just lounging on the chairs in there.

I remember two guys, who were white, were trying to pretend that they were black. I guess to confuse the terrorists if they should show up. They were in this disguise that they both got into that made them seem like one person instead of two. One of the two got sick of it I guess and got out of the disguise and stopped talking like he was black. The other guy was distressed by this.

I'm not sure if the next part is part of the same dream or if it's new. But now the football players  were gone, and I was in a mall, though it still reminded me of the ski lodge. I think the two might have been different parts of the same building. There was this thing there for sale. It was a triangular platform with three wheels. It was kind of like a huge skateboard. In the dream, these things had been a big fad like a year before or something, but weren't popular anymore. I still liked it and bought one. I took it out into the parking lot, where a lot of people were standing around at the edges, chatting and relaxing. I got a plastic bag and started to windsurf on the triangular skateboard. It was actually a lot of fun, but I wasn't so great at it because it was the first time trying it.

In another part of the same dream, the parking lot was a beach. There was this shark and a guy who were friends I guess. Another shark stole the guy's car antenna and went into the ocean with it. The two friends went to get it back. The friendly shark had another antenna and was having a hard time holding it under his fins. He was going to use it to retrieve the car antenna. The guy went under the water to try to kill the shark who stole it. They ended up being unsuccessful. I thought this was stupid because it would make better sense for the guy to try to retrive the antenna, and for the shark to go kill the other shark since he could swim under water better and the guy had hands to hold the antenna.

In the final dream before my WBTB, I can't believe the craziness of it all didn't make me lucid. But, like usual, it all seemed perfectly normal. I was looking at this guy. He was that actor from American Beauty. I can't remember his name right now. He was in the park at night, and somehow found something that gave him supernatural abilities at accounting. He became what my dream called, "The Economator." He went to work as the accountant for Santa Claus, who was really Tim Allen. Just like in the movies.

They were sitting at this big table with a bunch of people, or elves, I'm not sure. I was there too. I had to then go and get some accounting stuff from this hotel. I remember going to this big, nice, fancy hotel, but it ended up that that was the wrong one. I went to this cheap crappy motel with outside corridors and that was where I was supposed to go. While there, I met the Declaration of Independence, who was this rolled up scroll with cartoon googly eyes and little legs and arms. I found out that he was supposed to be the accountant for Santa Claus, and the Economator was like a bad guy or something. The Declaration of Independence didn't know this though, but finally found out, or was convinced or something, and we both walked into Santa's meeting room again. The Economator looked really guilty when he saw the Declaration of Independence, because he knew he was caught.

Then I got up and took the Galantamind. I tried to WILD, but didn't have my meditation engine, so I think that screwed me up. I was also up a full 15 minutes writing down notes on all the previous dreams. I only got mild vibrations over the next two hours and fell asleep a couple times.

Strangely, I remember much less about the dreams I had after the WBTB than the ones before. I do remember it was a pretty long continous dream, but what exactly happened, I've forgotten. At one point I woke up and tried to DEILD, but couldn't keep lucidity, so the dream reverted to a non-lucid. Another strange thing is that the Galantamind didn't wake me up after an hour like it did the first couple times. This happened on Sunday as well. I don't know why this is. I hope I'm not getting a tolerance to it. 

In the dream, I was in China. I don't know how I knew this, because everyone was American and speaking English. I was in a factory or something. There was this big cutting blade that was shaped sort of like a railroad rail, but was about 4 feet tall, blue and was really flexible. These workers, who I talked to and found very interesting, put it onto this machine that would resharpen it. There was a 10" circular saw blade mounted on the wall, and the railroad blade was pulled past it as it spinned. This cut grooves into the rail blade and apparently made it sharp again. I felt it after it had been sharpened, and it felt rough, like the edge of a tiling trowel, but not really sharp. I guess it was for like cutting rock or something, because even though it was made entirely of this flexible steel, I got the impression that it cut like a diamond blade.

And that's pretty much all I remember. I'm definitely going to have fish this weekend before trying my GABA or Galantamind. I'll probably take the GABA first, to give today's Galantamind an extra day to wear off. I hope I can do it without getting sick. I think I should be okay taking 6 or 7 pills, because I'll be able to sleep in.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-1-08*

Pretty crappy recall last night for some reason. I did forget to take my vitamin, and I ate way too much for dinner for my birthday. The one I recall though is from before my WBTB, so that's pretty interesting.

I did recall one relatively short one after the WBTB, but I didn't write it down, so now I've forgotten it.  :Sad: 

*The Dream:* I was at work. It was pretty dark, and I got the impression that we were there at night. The place didn't look much like the real office, but in the dream of course, I thought it was. People I actually knew, JS, JG, MB who is about to retire, the big shot who's not the president, but sits down the hall from him, and I think JT were there. They were mostly just walking around talking to one another, but I also talked to some of them. They looked and sounded just like the real life people. It sucks that I have to be at work even in my dreams.

It was a holiday or something. Or maybe it was stormy outside, I think that was probably it and would explain why it was dark. I was in this section where there were lots of shelves and books. It was like a library. I think I was looking for some technical magazine for my job or something. Someone told me that they were going to let us go home early. I was like, "Oh boy," and was really happy. 

And that's about it. I really should have written notes on both dreams down, then I would have remembered more. Oh well, it's not like they were really exciting or anything. Still, writing helps my recall, I'm sure.

Tomorrow is the day to OD on GABA. I'm also going to get me some fish oil today because I'm convinced fish helps my recall, but I'm not crazy about eating it. Except for tuna, a little. Maybe I'll get some 5-HTP too. I need to read up on what Yuschak recommends to use with the Galantamine. I think that's it.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-2-08*

I had a bunch of supplements yesterday and last night. I’m not really surprised that my dreams and recall were a mess. I took 2 grams of fish oil after dinner, then one 50 mg 5-HTP right before bed. I woke up after 5.5 hours and took 8 mg Galantamind. I remember 1 dream from before the WBTB, though not a whole lot of details. I had a bunch of dreams afterwards, but only bothered to remember 2 of them. 

*The Dreams:* 

After I took the Galantamind, I tried to WILD by remaining completely still and keeping my mind completely aware. I read in a thread here that that was supposed to work. Well, it didn’t. I did get a lot of HI, and I think I felt pretty heavy at a couple points, but I felt zero vibrations and had no lucids from it. I laid with my meditation engine for an hour, then for like 30 minutes, then for another hour and got nowhere. I finally decided to try to sleep for a DILD, and I guess I was successful, but the dreams were crappy and as soon as I became lucid, I immediately woke up to what looked like strobe lights behind my eyes. It was super trippy. 

So before the WBTB, I had another dream about my old friend Danielle. I went over her house to visit. She was there with two friends and we were hanging out in her bedroom. In the dream, she was the daughter of the company president where I work, and I think she may have ran away from home and was just there without him knowing it. Even though we were in the bedroom, it wasn’t a sexual dream. Just like we were in real life, we were just friends. Besides, in the dream, she seemed much younger than me.

In another part of the same dream, I think, I went out to see Vince. He was at some guy’s house who he knew. He told me that when he got there, the guy asked him to do some kind of major renovation project on his house, then the guy acted scared of him. Vince then said, "And the guy is literally twice as big as me!"

After I took the Galantamind, I had a ton of short, short dreams, or maybe they’re better called HI from my WILD attempts. When I gave up and went to sleep, I had two relatively long dreams, though nowhere near the length of my usual dreams, even though I usually forget half of them, I know my usual dreams are of epic lengths. I guess these were technically lucids, since at the end of them, I did say, “Hey, I’m dreaming.” But strobe lights immediately came on and the dream eventually faded. The strobing lasted maybe 10 to 15 seconds and was pretty cool, though it was disappointing when the dream ended.

So, in the first one, I was both alternately playing Tomb Raider, and alternately acting as Lara. I was riding on this cannon and was fighting this giant walking machine. I was doing poorly until I maneuvered the cannon underneath its body and shot it several times. I must have been playing Tomb Raider: Legend, because I had to hit several buttons during cut-scenes. The buttons were labeled 1,2 X and O. I didn’t understand this at first. I was expecting square and triangle, and I failed once or twice to hit 1. I eventually got it though.

In the last dream, I was at this McDonalds. The cashier was in something that looked like our shower at home. There was a little computer touch screen on the water knobs that she took the order on. I paid her with a gift card and my mom and wife came in behind me. I was talking to them and not really paying attention to the cashier. She said something about the gift card not having any money or not enough. I was still talking to them, so I just gave her some cash. I finally finished talking and turned to get my change. She told me I still owed like $10.17 or something. I was now getting irritated.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-3-08* 

Tried the GABA last night. I got no lucids, just the tingles and got really hot. I recalled absolutely nothing from before the WBTB, even though I took 2g of fish oil before bed. I guess maybe it was just a fluke that I had such great recall those other times I ate fish, or maybe it was something else that's in the fish, but not the fish oil, maybe b6. 


*The Dream:* I was at work, but my cat, Draba was with me. (This might make work a little more bearable IRL. I wish I could bring him with me). I vaguely remember we were in my cubicle, and there was a rolling chair. Also, the building I was working in was much taller than the actual building. 

Then I went out to lunch without my cat, and I guess met my mom and wife. After I left them, I saw them crossing the street. I made a wrong turn, and was like two blocks away. I was making a U turn, when I saw them crossing the street again. I found this odd, but was more worried they'd see I had went the wrong way and looked like a dummy. So, there was the first missed lucid opportunity.

Then I was back at the office, and was walking when I heard this crippled guy I work with talking to someone else. I walked through the room they were in. It was like a copy area. I was wearing a white Indian's jersey and they were both wearing the same red Indian's t-shirt. The guy I don't know said that I looked like someone's mother with my white shirt. I got mad and said, "Why don't you try to say something polite." I looked at them again, and now they were wearing red tie-dyed shirts. I thought this was strange, even in the dream, but didn't get lucid. That was the second missed opportunity.

I then found a coin in the office somewhere. It was a penny, and I guess the mint was doing a new series of coins, because these had a state, and the date the state ratified the constitution. I listened to a story about some guy who found a valuable coin then sold it really cheap. I don't really remember any details though.

Then I was at home. We were spray painting the part of the garage wall next to the door. We had a heater running. I was trying to explain to my mom that the heater would make the paint rise, and it wouldn't turn out good.

Then I fed my cats. In the dream I had four of them even thought IRL we only have three. I think the odd one may have been Stray, my cat when I was little, who died a long time ago now.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-4-08*

Only two dreams remembered from last night, but they were of epic length, and I did manage to recall quite a few details. All I had was my vitamin as far as supplements last night.

*The Dream:* I had written this book about a cat. I wasn’t really writing though, as in sitting in front of a computer; I was acting out the plot as the cat. Though I don’t remember actually being the cat. I was still me. I know, it makes no sense.  :Confused:  Anyway, I was in the woods at one point, and I remember walking around this stream on the rocks. At another point, the cat put his front paws in a pair of slippers. There was also a big green bug, like a caterpillar that had sharp teeth and was friends with the cat. That’s all I really remember of writing the book. 

I had somehow become famous because of this though, and I guess people were watching me as I was creating the book. I had come to the end, and had left the woods and was now standing on this road that sloped gradually downward. Kristy, my old manager from Sunglass Hut, was coming toward me. She was a tour guide and was bringing people to see me when I came out of the woods. She didn’t see me standing there, and said to the people behind her (who I didn’t see), “This is where he’s going to come out.” I waved and said, “No, here I am! I’m already done!” I felt an even bigger sense of accomplishment for having finished before everyone thought I would.

I was standing on the street and a guy from Purina cat food came up to me. He was snooty and British. Purina and Friskies were both courting me to get my endorsement. Friskies had apparently already contacted me. Both reps gave me a box with cat poop in it and a big compressed square of dried cat poop. I guess this was so I could compare the quality of the food somehow. :crazy: The snooty British guy said to me as he gave me these things, “_Our_ food is better than Friskies.” I looked at what he had given me and the box was my tool box that I keep my hammers in. There was cat poop all over them. :yuck:

After this, I was back at the old trailer. Draba was sitting in the carport outside of the screen room. I was upset that he had gotten outside. We went inside and were then in the house we live in now. We were in the living room, and Draba put his paws in my wife’s slippers just like the cat in my book did.

Then, I woke up and went right BTB and had another dream. I was at this high school that was very prestigious. I had had a hard time getting in there, and I think it was difficult for my mom to afford it, but I made it in. We were walking around the grounds. There were a lot of other people there and I think we all had maroon jackets for uniforms. I remember one or both of us were riding bicycles. 

We met this old guy on the path there and he was talking to my mom, who for some reason, in the dream, was a man.  :Confused:  They were talking about me and me going to school here. He gave her something, and I remember having seen him do the same thing before. I hadn’t asked what it was because I was afraid to, but now I finally did. It was part of his own hand. The skin between his thumb and index finger was very thick and he had cut off part of it to give to her. He wasn’t bleeding though. It was like he was made out of wet silly putty. The piece of his hand was his “individuality,” and he was giving it to her to give to me somehow. I realized that individuality was very important to the people who decided who got into the high school.

Now this is really unusual, but in this dream, which I’m pretty sure was a different one from the previous, I remember thinking to myself that having his individuality was the reason I was able to write that book about the cat and become famous. Wow. That’s the first time for me that separate dreams have referenced one another. 

After we left the guy, we went down to the end of the path where there was a park and were standing beside a picnic table. My mom gave me a sack full of food to take to have at lunchtime. All I remember was there was a piece of bread in there. She had a sack of her own lunch too, and I saw she had a piece of brown bread, like the kind they have at Outback.

My mom asked me if I had any money for the “Navy vending machines.” She then gave me two quarters, and I guess put them into my cell phone. I was irritated that she did that, because my cell phone now dialed one of my speed dial numbers. It was some guy in Texas that I guess was a contact at work. He answered “_______ Arbuckle.” I was irritated and said to my mom, “Who did we even call?” and the guy on the phone responded, more angrily, “This is ________ Arbuckle!” I said I was sorry that I had accidentally hit his number on speed dial. Then my alarm rang and I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-5-08*

Absolutely nothing last night. I vaguely remember that right before waking I had a dream that my cats were in. But that’s it. I tried taking a B complex vitamin, with like 1000&#37; DV of b6 and b12 last night a couple hours before bed. Apparently b6 and b12 aren’t so sure-fire. Neither was fish oil, so I don’t know what caused me to have such good recall those nights I ate tuna or tilapia. Maybe it was just a coincidence. Tonight it’s Galantamind, and it’s a good night for it. I’m out in the field tomorrow for work (yay!), so I can sleep in like an extra half hour to 45 minutes.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-6-08*Last night was pretty cool. I didn't recall anything before waking at 4:30, and was really disappointed about that. I had taken one fish oil pill last night before dinner, so it was much earlier than usual. I hoped this would have some effect, but I don't think it did. 

After the WBTB though, I had a great dream from listening to a LD preset from the BW Gen preset archive. It was called LD test preset or something like that. I turned it into an MP3 and put it on my PSP. All I did was to fall asleep listening to it and at about 6:15, I abruptly woke and remembered almost everything about the last dream. It wasn't a lucid, but it was really cool anyway.

*The Dream:* My wife, my mom and I (Those two are certainly a dreamsign. I see them so much IRL though, that I don't know if doing an RC every time I see them would help. I suppose it's worth a try), were on a weekend trip to Santa Claus's house. It wasn't any toy making workshop or at the north pole with candy canes and elves, it was just a really large house that we were staying in with Santa Claus. He was like you expect him to look, he was a big guy and had grey hair and a short grey beard, but he wasn't wearing the red suit. We were there for the weekend, but I don't really remember what we did. But the last day, right before we had to go back, I was annoyed that we were going to have to pack up all our stuff. Apparently, we had brought every single thing we owned there. But first we were going to have dinner. I went to Santa's room and he was getting ready for Christmas. His room was freezing. He said that he made it like that so he would be used to the cold when he went out in his sleigh. He had been doing it for hundreds of years, I knew. He said that only the first three years he did it had he kept warm before going out and he didn't make that mistake again after. 

So I asked him where he wanted to have dinner, and he didn't mind, so I said we'd like to go to Subway. This old guy, who was apparently also staying over at Santa's house came in the room, and he wasn't able to go with us because his toes were messed up. He had an extra big toe growing out of the side of each of his regular big toes. I knew in the dream that that was what happened to old guys, but his extra toe was really big and I guess painful to him.

So me and Santa went out and he showed me his workshop. It was out in front of our actual garage, and was a bench with a sewing machine on it. He was really proud of it because it ran on a car battery. I asked him how he made that work because the battery was DC current, and he said he had taken some wiring out of an air hockey table and plugged it into that first, then the battery. He showed it to me. 

Then I guess my mom and wife had finished getting ready to go to dinner and came outside. My grandpa, who died a little over four years ago, was also there, but didn't say anything. We were going to take two cars. and I was about to get in the car with my mom and wife, but Santa asked me to help him with the key to the car. It was made of red wax and had stretched and distorted in the keyhole. He didn't really need any help, but he wanted to ask me to sit in front with him so we could talk. The car was divided, like a limousine, I guess, and people in the back were separated from people in the front. 

So we were driving then, and I guess Santa asked me what I wanted to do with my life, or he might have asked me outright why I wanted to be rich. I don't remember. But I do remember telling him everything that I really feel in real life. I told him I didn't really care about having money for money's sake, or even for having fancy, expensive things. (I remember seeing a pretty realistic vision of three large diamonds at this point). I told him, (and I'm paraphrasing), I want money so that I don't have to get up at 6:00 in the f***ing morning to go to a place that I hate to be and waste my entire life there. I remember saying they ruin my whole day. They take the best part of the day from me. I also said that I would really be perfectly happy having just a modest place to live, and to live a modest life, but just not have to work every day, but, we're about to build a really big fancy house, (mostly thanks to my wife's salary), and I said, "But you know, I'm married, and my wife wants a big house, and we're gonna have kids, which will cost money too. So, you know, what can I do?" (That's not entirely true, I really like the house we're building). He nodded and seemed to understand. And I think he seemed to think my reasons were good reasons for wanting to be rich. 

Then we were following this van. It pulled into this driveway of a pretty crappy-looking home, and there were like 4 cars parked in an area in front, blocking the driveway around the side. Somehow, the van made it through, but when we got there, there was no way our car could squeeze between the house and the other cars. Santa then got out. I knew he had to go in and see the people who lived there, but he leaned back in the car and said something like, "Okay, go to the website you always go to (I guess he meant this one), and I'll write you a response there."

Then I abruptly woke up, remembering all this, and I wrote it down. I had a strong feeling there, still half asleep, that I had really been talking not to Santa, but to God. I know a lot of you probably don't believe that, but I know God has visited people in dreams before, so I'm not sure.

So God, if you're reading this, I'm here waiting for your response.  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-8-08* 

Last night I again took my autosuggestion seriously. I should really be doing it throughout the day as well. Again I remembered a lot of dreams, though most were really short. None of the length of the Santa Claus dream of several days ago. 

*The Dreams:* My first dream was a nightmare. I was in this hospital or something. My wife and I were in a crowd of people about to get on an elevator. (That's the second time I had a scary dream with an elevator). This girl who we knew called to us to wait for her. I think it was my old girlfriend Jenny H. Her face had these either pink marks or pink tatoos. They looked like the makeup that KISS wears, but pink. We got in the elevator with her and went down into the basement. I guess earlier, I had a premonition, or saw a video of her turning into a giant housefly and killing me and her family. When we got to the basement, there were 2 doctors waiting for her around an exam or operating table. She said, "I don't really believe I'm going to turn into a fly and kill you and my family."

She laid down on the table, and the doctors split her face open down the middle. It was almost like a cast. Sure enough, underneath, she had the face of a giant housefly. It was really scary. She started chasing me around the operating table. The room was really small, like an elevator cab. I was jumping from one wall to the opposite wall as she ran behind me. I got so scared I forced myself awake. 

(I don't think that counts as lucid. Because even though I willed myself awake, I never really became aware that I was dreaming).

My next dream was much shorter. I was back in high school. I had graduated a few months before, near the beginning of the school year, but wanted to go back just for the fun of it. I wondered if they would let me back in.

The next dream was almost a nightmare too. I was in this house. It was a little like Santa's house, only in that it was big and had natural wood grain trim. I was writing this diary and again, either had a premonition or saw a video of the last guy who wrote in the diary being cut in half lengthwise. He was all green and stringy inside and had green blood. I was kind of copying the diary and I remember part of it was to draw a green ace of spades. I figured I wouldn't make the same mistake as the other guy, I would draw the ace first. I did, but sure enough, right after I finished writing, this girl came out of the closet with a shovel. She was trying to attack me, so I picked up an aluminum snow shovel and hit her in the head a few times with it. I hit her solidly, but it didn't seem to really hurt her. Then we were in my basement and she was trying to pull the cats' water bowl over to her with the shovel. I wasn't sure what she was going to do with it, but I kept it away from her. I said, "I know you're going to try some mischief with it."

In the final dream, I was in a cafeteria at a mall, I think, with my wife and someone else. I was talking about dreams, of all things, and still managed to not get lucid.  :Mad:  I said, referencing my first dream of the night, the nightmare, "I hope I don't have a bad one again." My wife then said that Lei, her friend in China, has bad dreams all the time.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-10-08* I tried the Galantamind both nights this weekend. Neither got me lucid. I tried the autosuggestion before falling asleep and the WILD method of remaining completely still but not worrying about not focusing on my body. 

On Saturday, I did better with the WILD. I think I was getting close to SP, and I think at one point I achieved it. I was listening to the "LD test preset and 12" which is supposed to be for WILDing. I felt floaty at least three times and twice I'm sure I noticed that I physically could not hear the earphones. At these points I could visualize a glowing ball in the center of my "vision." I really feel I was very close.

Last night I didn't do so well. I felt floaty a couple times, but not as good as Saturday.

One other interesting thing I learned on Friday while reading Astral Dynamics was the method of activating chakra's or something. I normally don't go for all that Eastern mysticism BS, but I definitely felt something when I visualized scratching the joint between the thumb and hand in a circle. I'll definitely read more of that book.

*The Dreams:* I was back in college again, and working for Larry at my old job. Rick was there too. I designed a bridge truss, and it took me a real long time. When I was finally finished, I gave it to Rick to look at and he seemed really irritated that I did it wrong. He said he thought I was going to use an "Ace truss chord," I had no idea what that was. (I still don't). I was reading in my steel manual trying to find out over the next few days. I found some comic strips in there that had something to do with engineering. I was going to keep looking for the Ace truss chord, but I got sidetracked by a Snoopy comic. I remember reading another one about an alien that had crash landed on a planet. There were about a dozen smaller aliens standing around his ship. They were singing about not being able to fix it and him being stuck there.

I never found out what an Ace truss chord was.

After I woke up, I tried to WILD. Like I said, I only felt floaty, and after an hour, I turned on my side and gave up. I fell asleep half-heartedly trying to remain still. I thought my mom woke me up to go to Marc's (a discount grocery store in northeast Ohio). I remember continuing to try to WILD while walking through the store. I was actually doing pretty good and could kick myself for not doing a reality check. At some point I lost even that little bit of not-really-lucidity. I met JG from work up there. He was a little kid and was there with his brother and parents who were two women. I was like, OMG, they're lesbians. They were arguing, and JG seemed embarrassed that we were there listening to it. One said, "You're not going to have your meeting tonight." Because of something that happened earlier. The other woman got mad and said the kids were having a catfight. The argument was pretty entertaining really. There was a walnut-colored cutting board on the top shelf in the aisle, and a wooden "Jacob's ladder" toy. I made a show of playing with the toy so I could stay there and listen to the argument. Then I really woke up and was so pissed that I didn't get lucid there.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-11-08*

I tried the 1000&#37; B6 and B12 with a regular vitamin last night right before bed. Didn't work at all. I tried to autosuggest that I would know I'm dreaming and become aware I was dreaming. It didn't work, though the suggestion to remember my dreams seems to have worked a little. I woke to an alarm at 5:15 and listened to my LD test preset. Didn't work either. I remembered one dream from before the WBTB, but now I forgot it because I didn't write it down. I also remembered a pretty cool and fun dream from after. 

*The Dream:* I was in this cemetery with these kids. They were part of a club or group that I had, in the dream, once been a part of. I was one of the original members and they were trying to restart the club. We had a secret hideout in the cemetery down a hole that was drilled into a headstone. It was really cool down there. We had like a whole underground house. I was above ground with several of them, and there was this old lady at the cemetery, I guess visiting someone's grave, but I don't know. One of the guys kept talking about the club or doing something to give away the secrecy of the hideout to the old lady. I was getting so irritated with him. Finally, I said something like, "I'm just going to tell her about it." 

Like many of my other dreams, there was a lot more to this one that I have now forgotten.  :Sad:  I really should write this stuff down immediately.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-12-08*

I tried the subliminal lucid 3.0 mp3 today. Didn't get lucid, but woke up several times during the night. I think after every dream. 

*The Dreams:* In the first one, I was at the mall. I went into this software store, I guess, and these guys gave me a box with free software. I don't know what kind it was. I was then at Home Depot and wanted to buy 2 board feet of some kind of wood. Norm Abrams (famous woodworker on TV) was there. He seemed like kind of a jerk. He acted like he knew so much more than me, which is true, but he sounded really annoyed when he said, "Drop it," referring to the board. Dropping it shook off some sawdust. He told me I needed to check the moisture content of the wood in the sawdust.

I think I then had another dream that I didn't bother to remember because it was short.

My next dream was a pretty long one. I was in the park, walking down a path, and there was this pull-up bar across it. It was winter, but there were spider webs stuck to the bar and the posts. I guess it was because no one was using it because it was winter. I was going to hang from the bar, but i didn't want the spider webs on me. While I was standing there, a couple girls came up and asked if I wanted to play football. I said yes, and there were then these two Indian guys who came up from behind me. The girls asked them if they wanted to play too. I guess they said yes too. I had to wait though, and the Indian guys passed under the bar and went to play their game. I guess it came to be my turn. I was suddenly inside a building and JT from work was there. I don't know what happened for a while, because my handwriting on my notes is illegible. But the next thing that happened was the girl came back to us and said that JT's dad, who had been playing football in another room, had broken his hand. All his fingers were broken. He was also the height he was when he was 18 years old.

We wanted to go see him. JT was concerned, obviously. We walked through a door and were in a hospital room. It looked like the large exam room that I used to go to at the urgicare in Texas. A nurse said we weren't supposed to be back there, but we were like, the hell with that, and just walked right through. JT opened a medicine storage cabinet and walked inside. I was worried that it was a trap, but then realized it wasn't. I told him we really _shouldn't_ be in the cabinet. 

Then when we turned around and came out, everybody jumped out! It was a surprise party!

Then I woke up and was really satisfied that I had had a dream with a plot and an actual ending.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-13-08*

I tried the subliminal lucid 3.0 mp3 again. And again, I didn't get lucid. This time, I think I heard a guy whispering subliminal messages behind the music, but I couldn't make out what he was saying. Again, I woke up several times during the night, though I think I missed the first REM phase. 

*The Dreams:* In the first dream I remember, I was a worker on the Great Wall of China. (I had just watched a 2 hour show on that last night before going to bed). We were on this level patch of dirt and had made a rectangular fight ring out of the large grey bricks we were using to build the wall. (They were like the size of 4x8x16 modern concrete blocks). The general was there, and there were a bunch of peasants. He told the peasants that if they could kill one of us, the soldiers, he'd give them $1000. I guess it was his way of punishing the soldiers who weren't even good enough to defend themselves against a peasant. So there were a whole bunch of us in the ring all at once, and a whole bunch of peasants, and we were all just walking around in there. The peasants had knives though, and one particular guy, who was really pretty big and intimidating was really out to get me. I knew he wanted to stab me in the belly. I was trying to avoid him.

In the next dream, I was in the olympics I guess. I ran a race and was at the home stretch, but I stood there and waited for a bunch of other guys to arrive, then when we were all there, we all ran and finished at the same time. I remember we all had on different colored uniforms.

In the last dream, I was on vacation with my mom and my wife. My mom wanted me to go to this youth group that was there, so me and my wife went. We went on a retreat I guess, and were in the park. We were sleeping on a picnic table. My wife was topless and was sleeping on the top of the table and I was sleeping on the bench. I had my arm up on the top and she put her breasts on top of it. In the dream, they were much larger than they are in real life. It seemed like this dream lasted a long time, but I don't remember many details.

I woke up this morning and could have _sworn_ the clock on the dresser said 6:45. So I got out of bed and brushed my teeth. Then when I came back to the room to get dressed, the clock said 6:36. I was like OMG, OMG! Am I dreaming? I did about 6 reality checks, but no, I had just misread the clock I guess.  :Sad:

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-14-08*

I didn't recall much last night. I didn't try the subliminal messages, but I did take one 5-HTP pill at 9:00. I think that stuff just screws me up. I don't get the REM rebound because by the time it's ready to do the rebounding, I'm up for my stupid job.

Anyway, I woke at 4:45 for my alarm, but was too lazy to do anything. I went back to bed, and had one dream I remembered only after getting up and thinking I hadn't recalled any.

*The Dream:*

I was in this grocery store, and was also at work. I guess shopping was my job. I had a shopping list and I was supposed to pick up some things. The only thing I remember on the list was a tub of butter, or maybe cream cheese. Anyway, JG from work was there, and just like in real life, he was sneaking around peering over my shoulder. I was not doing my job. I was looking at the things on the shelves and not concentrating on getting the items on my list. The shelves kept moving past me, from the right to the left. On the shelves, near the bottom, there was porn. Like magazines and videos I think. I was looking at this, (no, I don't look at porn at work), and JG snuck up behind me and caught me looking at it. I was embarrassed.

That's about it. I hope tonight is better. I did manage to try to DEILD after randomly waking in the middle of the night with no recall of any dream. I didn't get lucid, or even SP, but I did get some strong vibrations, even in my arms, and I think my feet, and I also felt a pulsating sensation in my head, just like I felt that time I WILDed from inside a dream. I think if I had been a little more awake I may have been able to get it.
*2-15-08*

*In restaurant with pornstars*Like the title says, I was in this restaurant. In a back room or something, there were pornstars making a movie. I was back there watching for a while, then came up to the front. I was sitting in a booth next to the aisle with people I knew sitting on the other side at tables. It was kind of like the turning restaurant near Niagara Falls, but was on the ground, and wasn't curved. The tables were against the window, and the booths were against the wall. The place alternated between being a restaurant and a computer lab. I had a computer at my booth and there was porn on it! People kept looking over my shoulder. I thought about how sitting against the wall would be better because then people couldn't see my computer screen. Then I thought that sitting with your back to the aisle was better if you didn't want people to see you talk.

*Driving past The House on the way to a pond*I was out in a car driving along this road, sort of like the one near that lake in Idaho we went to. On one side was a hillside, with a few houses, on the other, it was flat with a lot of houses. The car had a sunroof and I was putting my hand out the top and was grabbing leaves off branches as we drove by. Vince's friend Shay, who I haven't seen in about 10 years probably, was with us. I think my mom was driving and my wife was there too. 

We were on our way to this neighborhood where there was a pond or a pool that we were going to swim in. Eventually we passed it on the road we were on. I could see it to the right through the houses. Around this time we also passed The House. Not just any house, but the one I have a dream about like once every few months. The one with all the secret passages and rooms behind bookshelves. In the dream, it belonged to Dale C., the farmer we bought our land from, and his wife. I pointed it out to Shay and said, "That was where we stayed." In the dream, I remembered having stayed there before, and having stood on the balcony.

Through the large front windows of the house, which took up almost the entire front, I saw the balcony again. It was right above the living room, and there were no stairs to it. It could only be reached from a room through the bookshelves to the left. Sitting downstairs, I saw Dale C. and his wife. They were watching TV I think.

Eventually we arrived at the pool/pond. There were pornstars in the parking lot. I remember thinking to myself that me and Shay were the best-looking guys there and had the best chance at picking one up. (I forgot that my wife was with me)! We were now sitting on the open back tailgate of an SUV taking off our shoes. My wife came up and was making statements loaded with sexual innuendo. My mom was standing right there, but totally didn't pick up on any of it.

That's all I remember. I hope next time I see The House, I'll remember it only exists in my dreams.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-16-08* 

Last night was _amazing_. I got farther with WILD than I ever had before. The feelings were amazing. It was like being on a roller coaster. I wondered for a moment if I was going to see anything scary, but nothing turned up. I also had a bunch of long really detailed dreams. I only remembered four of them total, but I recalled a ton of details. 

*The preparation:* I went to bed at 1:00 am, really stressed out. I was thinking I wouldn't recall anything, but I was sure wrong. I had pop in the morning and a large pop in the afternoon. I ate leftover teriyaki chicken from Sakkio for lunch and a quarter pounder meal from McDonald's for dinner. I also had a small amount of rum with coke before dinner. I did remember to take my vitamin. I woke up to my alarm at 5:45 and used my meditation engine preset from 12-21-07. I listened to the subliminal lucid mp3 for about 4 hours straight in the afternoon, then again right before going to sleep.

*The Dreams:* Sadly, none of these were lucid. I was surprised, since I got so close to the WILD earlier, but everything in the dreams was really pretty normal. There wasn't too much crazy stuff going on. 

The first dream happened before I woke up for the WILD. Again, I had very nearly forgotten it, but remembered when I walked into the bathroom to take my Galantamind. I was watching an episode of Mythbusters and Adam had a CNC machine and was using it to make a table leg. I wasn’t watching on TV, but was actually there. They had almost finished it, but then Jamie came over and had this slanted, round piece of wood connected to a plate that went in the CNC machine. There was a nail sticking out of it. It was some kind of jig to get the table leg to be curved. The block of wood was there to keep the bit from the machine from cutting the metal part of the machine. 

Then I woke up and went to the bathroom, I took 2 Galantaminds and sat up on the computer for 30 minutes. I read some of Hiros' journal and some of Twoshadows'. I then went BTB and played my meditation engine on the first preset I made, the 12-21-07 one. After about 30 minutes, I still hadn't felt anything. I was ready to turn over and hope for a DILD, but after 2 weeks of failures doing just that, I figured I'd try a little longer. After about 15 more minutes I guess, I was doing the stirring technique from Astral Dynamics on my left toe knuckle. The first thing that happened was both my ears popped simultaneously. I suddenly saw an image of a giant PSP up against my bedroom wall, next to the closet. There was a really hot Asian woman on a news show. It was different from a dream about a news show though. I was actually seeing this with my eyes. I was unsure if my eyes were open or closed, I tried to think about my eyes, but couldn't decide if they were. I _think_ they were closed. I figured, okay, this is it, and I drew my awareness closer to the screen. I wanted to get into that scene and a lucid dream with the news anchor. I couldn't quite make it, but I started to feel a rush of energy through my whole body. It was like the feeling of being on a roller coaster I guess, or much higher frequency vibrations than I usually get, but it was over my entire body. The feeling came and went, though it mostly stayed with me. It was amazing. I was so hyped that I finally reached this point. I was able to make the feeling intensify by focusing more on my foot.

Near the end, I tried to do the giant wheel exit that I read about in Astral Dynamics, where you imagine your dream body rolling up over a giant wheel in your room and then back through your physical body and around again. I started to lose focus though and went back to my foot stirring. Later, I tried to sit up and I felt my body also laying down. I was unsure if I was up or down. I was also unsure if I was dreaming yet. I tried to do the tongue through teeth RC, but ended up moving my tongue. Then I woke up for real and couldn't get back into it.

Then I turned over and tried to WILD from my side. As usual, I fell asleep pretty quick. I had a couple dreams that I remembered immediately upon waking. I didn't even have to try hard really. I tried to take a mental note to remember, but I forgot them now because I didn't write them down. I then had about three more dreams though, which I do remember.
In the first one, I was at a mall with my mom and wife. We were trying to get to an entrance, but I made a wrong turn and was in this parking area that was a dead end. I was waiting for all these pedestrians to GTFO of the way, but they were walking really slow. Finally they moved, and I got past only to find the dead end. I turned around and took them back out the way we came and got to the mall entrance. I don’t remember anything else, though I know there was more, especially before the stuff I remember.

In the next dream, we were in this house. It was a really old house, and I only remember, vaguely, one room. It was a lot like the room upstairs in our church, where they keep the old piano. I was there with my mom, then suddenly we were in our own house and my wife came home with these eggs. They were duck eggs like they eat in the Philippines with the duck embryo inside. I was like, “Yuck!” There was a thin part of the shell on each one where you could see inside of the egg. I saw little yellow ducks in most of them, but there were two that were different. I guess my wife brought them because she knew I wouldn’t like the duck eggs. One had some fluff inside with a piece of 3 Musketeers bar. Another had some scrambled eggs, some mashed potatoes and some bacon inside. I opened this one and put the food on a plate.

In the last one, I was with my mom on the street. She had a bicycle, but was walking it. We had just come out of a restaurant, I think, and we walked past these trees planted in the sidewalk that had been dressed up. The trees had two trunks that grew together up high, so it looked like a pair of legs walking. Someone had put on these really really long red rubber leggings with rubber feet onto the trunks, so they really looked like a pair of legs walking. Then we saw these two other trees. They had a single trunk, but it split near the bottom and branched out. It looked a lot like an upside down person riding a bike. Someone had put a giant bike up in the branches, upside-down, and dressed up parts of the trees in biker’s outfits. So now it really looked like a (headless) biker growing upside down out of the sidewalk. 

I think it was at this point that I got on her bike. The handlebars were really close and my knees bumped them so I couldn’t pedal. I tried to rotate the bars back, but they were still in the way, so I kinda just pushed off the ground with my feet. We came to this outdoor party that was going on. My mom was taking me there for my birthday. It was called the January 32nd party. There were people sitting at tables all over the sidewalk and around the corner of this building. There was this huge open area that looked like the mall in Washington DC, but with buildings on each side. It was really more like the “mall” in Colonial Williamsburg. Anyway, we were on this elevated part of the sidewalk and there was a wall there. We stood at the wall, and there were people around the corner, next to the buildings singing Christmas music for the party. I was unsure if this was the January 32nd party or if this was another show that was just ending. They were singing “The First Noel.” I said to my mom, “I really don’t like this song, I like ______ much better.” I forget which one I liked better. I think it was “We Three Kings.” They sang a verse at the end that doesn’t really exist, and I actually did like it. 

There was nowhere to sit, so we went around the corner, and I guess the Christmas show ended because now there was an announcer talking about “last year’s competition.” I guess there had been an Iron Chef contest that took place there, and that’s what they were about to do now. There was a cute (not really sexy, but cute) girl there with an obviously fake nose who was talking about the food they made last year. There was also a big statue of her on the mall. She had long curly hair. There were like strips of wide curls and strips of tight curls. It was really very pretty. They were showing scenes of last year's show on big monitors too. The food was disgusting. There was a beef and cream cheese shake that looked like chunks of beef floating in blood. Beef and baked potato was the only good thing, the girl said. There was a hot dog that opened and closed its end on its own and some black stuff was inside. It looked like poop. :yuck: I saw the girl on the monitor take a bite of it. She looked disgusted too. (I guess this dream reflects what I usually think of the stuff they make on Iron Chef in real life).

Then there was a contest between the cute girl and some faggy-looking guy. He looked like a male version of her. I wasn’t sure what the contest was, but I think the guy won based on some objective criteria like vibrations per second. I figured out after that it was an ass-shaking contest. He was standing on a table with a really tight top that bared his mid-section. Everyone was applauding for him.

Then I woke up for the last time and laid in bed trying to be sure I remembered all this.

----------


## Hiros

Haha, I laughed out loud when I read about the headless upside down biker trees  ::D:  How does our minds come up with this crap? lol

Congrats on the WILD progress. I had a very intense HI experience the other night too, so it looks like we're both making progress.

I tried that meditation engine on my PSP after reading about it on your journal. It didn't seem to help at all, I used the meditation preset that comes with it and it just annoyed me after a while and I turned it off. But I want to give it another try on one of the other settings.

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey man. Yeah, I wasn't too crazy about any of the presets that came with it either. I made my own though, and I think it helps me. I do notice it's easier to get the vibrations to start when I'm listening. This is the preset I used. If you want to try it, save the following text to a txt file and put it in the pme/preset folder. 





> WILD 122107
> V300.0 6.5
> V0 0
> V0 0
> V0 0
> V0 0
> V0 0
> V0 0
> V0 0
> ...



I'm thinking it might be better to stay up closer to the 6 hz range rather than letting it fall to 4 because that's getting too close to the border of deep sleep. 

*2-17-08*

I tried 2 Galantaminds last night again. I knew that the effectiveness might be reduced, but the weekends are really my only days to have enough time to WBTB and WILD right. I tried to do everything exactly the same as the night before. I did feel the vibrations/tingling through my entire body, but no HI this time. I drifted off a couple times during my WILD. I guess I should have stayed up a little longer. I also found it hard to keep alert and concentrated on my energy raising visualizations. I hope it was just the Galantamind losing its effectiveness. Yes, I'm going to believe that. I'm not going to think that Saturday was a fluke. I _am_ better at WILD than I was before.

*The Dreams:* I didn't hardly remember anything from after the WILD, but remembered one from before, which is the opposite of what I usually get. Of all the dreams I could have remembered though, the one I remembered was a terrible nightmare. It was completely normal, except for being with my Grandpa, who died several years ago. There were no supernatural elements or monsters at all, but it was the most disturbing dream I've had since I started with this dream journal. 

I spontaneously woke up at 4:45 on my own. I went back to sleep knowing my alarm would go off at 5:45. I had this dream, then woke up at 5:42.

In the dream, I was out in my car. I went to Westgate Mall and to Midway Mall. They weren't anything at all like they are in real life. I actually just drove past them on the highway. I also went to The Flats, an area of Cleveland where there used to be bars and clubs. Now they're changing it to housing for derelicts or something. Whatever. I went to a restaurant there called "Flat of the Earth." I don't think my mom and grandpa were with me at this point, but some time along the way, they were with me. We were on our way home. 

Apparently we were coming home early. This guy who used to be friends with my best friend Vince, whose name is Shay, was coming over. In the dream, he was a coworker or something of my wife's. We were on a sidestreet approaching our house, and saw his car parked there. We pulled up to the house, and I knew something was wrong, but I hoped it wasn't what I thought. When we got there though, I looked out the back window of the car and saw through the attic window, my wife was putting her robe on and Shay was getting out of the bed up there. I saw him lift up the covers. My wife looked out the window and I could see her make a super angry face and start yelling. 

I was so pissed. We pulled into the driveway and I didn't have my house key. My mom and grandpa were looking for theirs and had just found it when my wife opened the door. She smiled and acted like everything was okay. I knew better though. She said something to me like, "Hey, look who's here," referring to Shay. I barged into the house and looked up the steps to the kitchen. Shay was standing there. I took a step up without saying anything and tried to grab him. He slipped out of my reach though and laughed. I was yelling now, I said "I'm gonna kill you, you mother f***er!" 

Then he was suddenly somehow outside. I chased him across the driveway and through the gate in fence and into the neighbor's back yard. I was really going to kill him if I caught him. He was just walking fast, and even though I was running, he was gaining ground on me. There were two neighbor kids with him and they were laughing at me.

I went back to the house and there were two cats who weren't ours standing in the driveway. My cat, Sapsy, who died several years ago was there too. I took her in so that she wouldn't get sick from the other two cats. I saw my wife standing inside. We were then suddenly upstairs in a bathroom. (There isn't really an upstairs bathroom). It was just like the bathroom in the old trailer I used to live in. I had a sister in the dream, and she came in to the bathroom to wash her face or something, and I didn't want to say anything in front of her. Then I figured, "Screw it, she knows anyway," and I said to my wife, "Not once. I never _once_ cheated on you."  She was still trying to act like nothing happened. I asked, "So why do you have all that makeup on?" She had so much make up on it looked like a mask. You could see where the makeup stopped and her real skin color began. She looked almost like those Japanese opera women, except the makeup was like a light brown instead of white. She said something like, "You know, I put makeup on to go out or this and that." I could tell she didn't know what to say. 

Then we went to the back bedroom of the trailer. There was a stick that I used to use at my Tae Kwon Do Class with black tape on it and blue tape around the handle laying on the bed. I picked it up and said, "Next time I see that mother f***er, I'm gonna kill him. Or maybe I'll just break his arms." My wife then opened a bottle and dropped out four pills. She said, "I was going to take some pills," meaning, she was going to kill herself. I said, "Well that won't solve anything," meaning, it wouldn't undo what she did. She took the pills to the bathroom and threw them in the toilet.

Then I woke up and was so relieved that it was just a dream. I hated that dream.

I remember another fragment from a later dream. There was a race with these Japanese guys I think. They were in different types of rolling things. I remember one guy was on a ladder that had wheels on the bottom. Near the end of the race, he let the ladder fall forward and it had wheels on the top too, so it rolled like that. 

In another one, I was at this movie theater, or a drive in. It was dark outside, and there were pornstars there. Near the end, I didn't specifically recognize that I was dreaming, so I wasn't lucid, but was able to pick a different pornstar that I liked better, so I exerted a little control.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-18-08*

I didn't have very good recall last night. I woke up at about 3:30 and did remember one dream. I think Mileena was in it, but I didn't bother to write it down or commit to remember it because I wanted to get some good sleep so I could try to WILD at 4:45. 

I woke up to my alarm and took one Choline pill by itself. I stayed up for 15 minutes then WBTB. I was able to keep more focused than the night before, though I think I did drift off a little. Suddenly, I felt vibrations in the back of my neck just like I always used to. I started focusing on my feet like before and managed to get the vibrations to spread over my whole body. 

*The Dream:*

I don't know how long I stayed like this, but the next thing I knew, I was standing at the foot of my bed! I must have lost consciousness though, because I wasn't sure I was dreaming. I had the thought in my head though, because I wondered about it. I looked at the space between the foot of the bed and the wall in front of it, and it looked bigger than it really is. I knew that in my dreams my house is often different from the real one. So I looked at this a while. It kept changing, but for some reason I couldn't decide if it really was different. So, I did a reality check. I tried to put my finger through my palm, but, it didn't go through.  :Sad:  I did it about 6 times, but it didn't work.

So, I just went along with the dream, not lucid at all. I was supposed to go outside and help my mom with a split rail fence along our driveway. It was actually in the neighbor's yard, and there was a flower bed in front of it. My mom had cleared out the flowers, which were spiky, and I had no shoes on. 

We were putting in a diagonal brace between the split rails. I went away to get some tools or something and when I came back, the flowers had all been put back. I tried to step on the edge so I wouldn't get any thorns in my feet. I gradually woke up from this and realized, "Oh great. Yep, I was dreaming."

----------


## Hiros

Ohh too bad  :Sad: 
I hate when that happens!

I use the block my nose and breath RC because although I've only done it a few times in a dreams, its never failed on me... yet.

I tried WILDing with that preset you made. After about 20 minutes the sound just stopped for some reason. I'll have to look into why it did that... It screwed me up, but i kept trying for 10 minutes and gave up because I wasn't getting anywhere, it was already 6:30 and I was wasting time for dreaming. I will say that the new preset wasn't as annoying as the default ones though, I found it calming.

I had it in my head all day yesterday that I would at least have a DILD because its been a week since my last one and so far I've always had one each week since I started trying. So I went to sleep and had a normal dream, woke up tried to FILD back to sleep and failed, but finally had that DILD i was expecting. I need to find a way to honestly expect one every night, then I should have them more often.

----------


## unseen wombat

Dude, that happened to me before! It means your ears just shut off. I think it's part of sleep paralysis. It happened to me today too. You're lucky man. I've been waiting like 3 weeks to have a good LD. I guess I did have some that were technically lucid in the interim, but they weren't good at all.  :Sad:  If I could only finally nail WILD, I could get them like you do.

*2-19-08*

Again last night, I missed becoming lucid for a stupid stupid reason. I didn't remember anything from before the WBTB, and when I did wake up, I had slept through my alarm and it was 5:50. I tried to WILD, because I figured I had done it before in a short time, but after about 25 minutes, I gave up because I wanted to get some more sleep. So from 6:15 to 6:45, I had this dream.

*The Dream:*

I was in the American Gladiators arena, but it alternately changed into my garage, and my basement. I had this ladder, and was using it to climb up to the ceiling so I could get a good close look at it so that when I did the awareness bounce from Astral Dynamics, I would know what I was looking at. I had a thing that I put on the ladder, that was shaped like a chariot and it hooked onto the ladder step. It was to hold the cord from my light so I could see the ceiling better. At one point, I was in my garage, and the ladder had changed to the wooden one I used to have and the chariot wouldn't fit over the wider steps. Them my mom gave me the retractable trouble light, and I just held the cord in my hand.

There was also this really tall straight ladder, and people were lined up on it. I'm not sure what they were in line for, but I think it was either a slide, or they were jumping off killing themselves because they were in a dream and knew they wouldn't die.  :Mad:  How did I miss _that?_

Then I was in my house, and I was talking to my wife. We were sitting at the kitchen table, and get this: I told her, "Yeah, I don't really believe that you leave your body in astral projection. I think you just dream that your body is there sleeping. But I did put a playing card face up in the basement on top of the heating duct just in case." (I really did do that IRL yesterday. I don't think I'll be able to see it, or even remember to look for it. I'll be happy if in my next LD I can stay in it long enough to get it on with Jessica Alba or Marisa Miller).

Tonight I had a banana. So I'm confident something will happen. I'm also going to take one choline pill when I WBTB. I hope I don't miss my alarm.

----------


## Hiros

Haha, nice. Lining up to kill themselves  ::D: 

I'm sure it wasn't my ears cutting out, it was the program. I could hear my sister in the kitchen. Thats partly why I was using the program, so I wouldn't be distracted by the outside noise. I've tried going to sleep earlier so I can WILD before she gets up but I just can't seem to make myself do it. I kept going anyway, and when I gave up I checked the PSP and it was still on and everything, but had stopped playing the sound, I pressed X and it started again. Something funky with the program, glitched itself I guess.

I almost had success with FILD last night I think, even thought for a moment I was dreaming. Seems easier to me than a full WILD. I WILDed for 50 minutes, got some progress, couldn't feel my body.

Ohh, and I ate 2 bananas last night like that other thread somewhere suggested. I had very weird dreams, but my recall was actually less that normal so it didn't seem to work. I had a lucid anyway by sort of refusing to get up until I had one  :tongue2:  But it was so bad... I was dumber than nails in it.

----------


## unseen wombat

Oh, okay. I can't imagine why the thing would stop playing. That's strange. It hasn't happened on mine yet.

So this is my WBTB. I had that banana, but I didn't recall anything from before now. I took my choline, so I hope I do better from now to 6:45. I'll edit later.

*2-20-08*

Nope, still pretty crappy recall. I tried to WILD, but I don’t think I was awake enough to really concentrate. I used a new preset based on the first one, but using frequencies between 6 and 8 hz. You would think that would help keep me up, but it didn’t. I kept losing focus and I’m not sure if I might have drifted off a couple times. Anyway, I barely remembered anything, so here’s the few fragments of what I did remember.

*Crappy fragments*In one fragment, I only remember being back at my old college and my physics professor and advisor was teaching us something. I vaguely remember something about a steel plate being on the floor and he hit it with something. I don’t know. 

In another fragment, I was watching this dancing reality show. There were about a dozen couples, and they were all lined up for a promotional shot. The guys had their arms around the girls’ waists with the girls’ backs to the camera. The girls had on these skimpy red dresses like dancers wear, and on a couple of them, the guys were holding the back of the skirts up against the girl’s back, so you could see her butt. I thought that for sure one of them would win.

In the last fragment, I was at work.  ::angry::  I was supposed to analyze some building for additional load from some new ducts, which I actually am doing IRL. (I just can’t GTF away from this place). One of the mechanical engineers had this data sheet that had tiny holes punched in it in a grid pattern, I guess they were registration marks from the printer. The sheet had information about the flow rates of air through the ducts, and he was telling me about it. I was like WTF, that doesn’t mean anything to me for analyzing the structure. I stopped him and said, I don’t need to know that.

What a crappy couple of nights. WTF is wrong with me lately?

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-21-08*

Again, I had crap for recall last night. I woke up at about 3:30 and remembered a little of the past dream, though I struggled. I didn't think it was worth remembering, so I only tried half-heartedly and didn't write it down. I then slept through my alarm at 4:45 and woke up angry at myself at 6:05. I tried to WILD, but felt like I just dozed off a second, but the next time I looked at the clock it was 6:22. I did manage to force myself to remember one dream from the 6:22 to 6:45 period after I woke up.

That's the third night in a row that has sucked.

*Resident Evil-like fragment*This dream was totally nonsensical. In the beginning, I vaguely remember being in a video game type situation where I was, I think, with Vince. We were going through these doors and there was a dead body in front of each one. We opened them by pushing on the body.

*Hot lawyer and bad directions*Later, I was at work. I was assigned to go to a farmer's market to buy some cow poop. I had a bucket that someone else had went to fill with cow poop, but came back empty handed. I went there and couldn't find it either. I was out in the street then and I guess I looked lost, because a hot woman stopped in her car and told me I needed to go to the police station. She was a lawyer. 

So, I went to the police station, and was there was long counter there, and the room looked vaguely similar to the screenroom at my old trailer. There were two guys working behind the counter and I was waiting for a guy to finish asking his question, but soon as he was done, this family came in and butted in front of me and the police started taking care of their question or problem. Finally they were done, and I asked where I was supposed to go. (I don't think at this point I even remembered about getting the cow poop). They told me I needed to go to the German camp. I said, but I was told to come here! They said, "Yeah, did a lawyer tell you that?" and I said yeah. They acted like they expected that and said that the lawyers say that to get me in trouble or to make money or something weird like that.

So I went to the German camp. There was this gate, and I went through. It was kind of like a tunnel, and at the end, it was very low. The ceiling was only like 2 feet high, and there was an overhead garage door there. I came out of the other side, and there was a German soldier there. He seemed really happy and nice and had a German accent. There was also a gay German messenger. I don't remember what he was doing. 

I was apparently in the wrong place again, because the German soldier said I needed to go back to the police station.

I really hope I have better luck tonight. I hate having no recall.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-22-08* Pretty bad recall, though not as bad as the past few nights. I tried autosuggesting that I would remember every detail of my dreams, (though I’ve been doing that), and I did wake up several times during the night and feel pretty well awake, which is odd. I woke at 3:30 and remembered I had dreamed, but couldn’t recall a lot of the details. I then didn’t want to go through the effort to try, so I went back to sleep and have now forgotten all of it. Then I woke at 4:49 and _again_ my watch hadn’t gone off, or I just didn’t hear it. I tried taking some 5-HTP last night at about 8:00, but I couldn’t tell a difference. 

I did barely manage to remember one dream, the last one. I had to put so much mental effort into recalling anything. It was stupid. However, by sheer force of will, I did drag up quite a few details and though I only remember about 40 to 50&#37; of it, it’s still a lot, because the dream was of epic length. 

*Search for Christmas Tree/PE review/Phorenice story*The first thing I remember is that I was on Chevy Blvd. I was on foot, though so was everyone else, and there was a guy in front of me. There was also a toy train going down the center of the road, and the first several cars of it looked like cargo containers and were each made of a single red brick. The train was set up by a store at the corner of Chevy and Brookpark as a Christmas display. I went there and saw a really big Christmas tree. It was like 20 ft tall. 

Then I don’t remember what happened in between, but I was now at the mall. I was looking for their Christmas tree. I found it, and I called either my mom, or my wife on the phone and said something like, “They have it here, but it’s not nearly as nice as the other one.” The tree was an artificial one, and it looked like it didn’t have enough branches, because you could see the aluminum trunk. 

Then there was another break where I don’t remember what happened, and I was in my car, driving. I got a phone call from this Indian guy who worked at a gas station. He called to tell me that he found a review class for the PE exam for me, but it was in Houston. I had already found another gas station that was offering it, “way down on Chevy Blvd.,” and told him that. I felt kind of bad that I hadn’t called him before and had made him do all the work of looking for one for nothing. He called out to someone there on his end, saying something like, “Bring back my knife.” He had given someone a knife/stake to stake/reserve my position in the class. 

I imagined someone going out after the guy who had gone to stake the position. Then I was that person. Then, I was the guy doing the staking. Then, I was a white bird who was carrying a message, and there was a wolf chasing me. The next thing I remember is I arrived in this living room without having been caught. The wolf was still with me though, and he snapped at me a few times, though he was too tired to bite me. We were both tired. We got up on this couch, and there was a family there. 

I started telling them this story, and I was no longer the bird. I was holding the bird, which was now a really strange thing. It looked like a bird wing, with no feathers, but it was still white, and was opening and closing at the elbow joint. I started to read the story from this, and it turned into a white plastic bag shaped like a tornado. 

The story had something to do with Phorenice. (She was the wicked queen of Atlantis in an old story called “The Lost Continent,” by C. Cutliffe Hyne. It’s one of my favorite stories. She was killed when the Sun Priests sank the entire continent because of her blasphemy). Well, I don’t remember if I was just rereading that story, or if it was something new, but near the end, as I got closer to the bottom point of the tornado bag, I found I couldn’t get any farther. The last thing I remember reading was that Phorenice had come back to life, and had been queen again for a while until she died again.

Then I woke up and made an epic struggle to remember even this little bit. Tonight is Galantamind, so I hope I do better.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-23-08*

Yes! I got lucid last night. I had 2 separate dreams that were lucid, and one semi-lucid. The first one was just from remembering that I  
wasn't really in the dream scene, I had just gone to sleep in my bed. The second one was almost a DEILD, but I had a short non-lucid in  
between. It was also my first DV member dream. I was at *Hiros'* apartment.

I went to bed at about 1:00 and woke up once before my WBTB. I had just had a super long dream, but didn't remember _anything_. Just that  
I was drawing a square on a highway sign. Then at 6:30, at my WBTB, I had just had another dream, but forgot everything again, except one bit  
about chocolate donuts. I then took the Galantamind and stayed up reading my own previous dream journal entries for about 45 minutes. I then  
WBTB, and tried to WILD on stacked pillows on my back and got nowhere. I gave that up at about 8:00, and tried to WILD from my side. I fell  
asleep, but wasn't very deeply asleep, because I had my first lucid. I was also listening to my first, best preset, 12-21-07, on the  
meditation engine. I don't know what it is about that one. It's just bouncing from 4 to 6 hz, no bells or whistles and no tricks. But it's  
given me the best results. Go figure.

*Floating crouton lucid*The first two non-lucids aren't even worth writing down. After I gave up the WILD from my back, I started to dream about being at a  
restaurant. I don't know what it was for, but I think it was a special occasion for work maybe. My mom was there, and I was at the salad bar.  
There were great big leaves of lettuce there, and I was tearing them into smaller pieces onto my plate because I couldn't eat anything that  
big. I don't know what happened then, but I left the restaurant, and there was a crouton floating in front of me. I don't think it was because  
of the crouton, but because I happened to spontaneously remember, "Hey, I'm actually in bed," I became lucid! I was looking at the  
crouton floating in front of me, and made it sway from side to side. I didn't have much clarity though, so I thought to myself, "I need to  
trigger a false awakening so I can have a better lucid dream." 

So I pretty much just collapsed there in front of the restaurant. I was laying on the ground, and I could feel the pulsating sensation in my  
head, and then I woke up, I think, for real.

*Hiros' apartment/Vampire Jessica Alba lucid*I tried immediately to WILD again. I got right back into a dream, but I wasn't lucid. I was with a bunch of people from work. I think we were  
at a banquet. I suppose in the same restaurant. I was on the computer making a hat for my wife on Cafepress.com. It said "Love," and I was  
editing it to say "'Til Love." The secretary, Tana, made an annoucement. I was then at a table and TB sat down and said something about the  
company being ripped off by their dental insurance company. I was mad because I felt he was ripping off the employees by paying us peanuts.

I don't know how I transitioned, but somehow, I was in an apartment, or dormitory, and *Hiros* was there. He looked like a person I had  
never seen before, which, I suppose is appropriate, since I don't know what he looks like, but I can't even think of a famous person I can  
compare him to. I'm surprised I didn't think of him as his avatar of Peter Petrelli, because IRL, when I'm on a forum, I usually visualize  
people looking like whoever they have in their avatar. He had kind of long dark hair, and was pretty big. He was sitting in a chair there by  
the window. He said only like one thing I remember. He said, "{something something} {something about zombies and ghouls}, Maaaaan," like he  
was high. I guess I only remember that one word. 

Then I wondered if my dream had put me in Australia, or if we were in America. I looked out the window, and there was a bus that had an  
Aztec-looking design above the front-side windows. I concluded we must be in South America.

Then I looked around the room, and the dream got clearer. I don't know why. I went to the back of the room. It was pretty long, and there were  
several beds in there, that's why I think it was a dormitory, though only the one window in the front. I came back up to the front, and near  
the entry door, there was this alcove full of electrical equipment, and wires running vertical. This is where things got really clear. Hiros  
was no longer there. I spontaneously remembered I was trying to get lucid. I reminded myself that none of this was real; I was  
dreaming and actually in bed. I decided I should first ground myself, so I touched the bars that were around the alcove to keep people away  
from the electric equipment. They felt cold and just like you would expect smooth steel bars to feel. I felt some vertical wooden bars too.  
They were really smooth and had been urethaned or varnished. I felt the bricks around the corner from the alcove. They were rough and felt  
exactly like real life. There was also a radio playing. It was a talk radio show. The host had a guy on the telephone who was talking about  
George W. Bush, and how we should get the satellite program funded or something, so that we could get the aerial photos of World War II.  
 :Confused:  I wondered if the radio in the other room IRL was actually playing this show, or if I was just dreaming it.

I decided I had enough of grounding and... I'll give you three guesses what I decided to do next. Yes, I decided I should go out of the room,  
because that was where I would find Jessica Alba.  ::D:  I paused at the door, then opened it. I didn't see Jessica Alba. I was now in a long  
corridor that was part of a hospital. There was a desk to the right, and a nurse or receptionist was behind it. I paused and looked down and  
to the left. There was a nightstand there with a telephone. I felt kind of dizzy, but looking at the telephone gave me back some clarity.

I turned around, and _there_ was Jessica Alba! It was the blonde version again. Almost immediately though, _I_ became Jessica Alba.  
There was another Jessica Alba there, who I don't even know where my subconscious gets off thinking that was her. It didn't look like her at  
all. She looked like a goth girl with like chin length, dark hair. She was still pretty hot, but looked more like Nitara from Mortal Kombat.  
And she was, like Nitara, a vampire.

Yeah, like WTF. The vampire Jessica Alba got to one knee in front of me and swore her devotion to me or something. Then I was looking at all  
of this in third person. There was the vampire kneeling in front of the blonde Jessica Alba. I looked down the corridor and there was this old  
lady coming towards us. She was laughing and I knew she was a zombie. I was like, "Oh great." I would have to fight her, or else she would  
ruin my dream. I went to her met here near the nurse's desk and grabbed her by the arms. I started swinging her around. She was still laughing  
and trying to bite me in the ribs. I threw her over the desk, then thought, "Okay, I didn't get bit or scratched, I'm not infected." I guess  
the thought of scratching took over the dream, because then I saw the vampire's fingernails. She had pretty white fingernails, and looked like  
she had too many fingers and they were too long and slender. She was making scratching motions.

*Lucid dreaming DVDs*I then woke up and went back to sleep. It was very hard to get back to sleep, so rather than try to WILD again, I figured if I just went back  
to sleep, I would become lucid anyway, because today was already really good. I then had another dream that I don't _think_ was lucid.  
The beginning may have been though. I was watching these DVD's about lucid dreaming. There were several sections, and I was watching with my  
mom and wife. Each one showed a different person and how he or she gets lucid. The first one we watched was this old lady. She had a lot of  
cats. She had this chair with a rack attached to the side of it. There were three tiers on the rack and they had a bunch of watches. The first tier, near her feet, had watches that showed the correct time. The other tiers, getting closer to her head, showed time that wasn't right. And the watch that sat on the chair right next to her didn't run at all. I'm not sure how this helped her get lucid. There was a cat sitting in the place where the non-running watch sat. He was playing with a cat toy.

Then there was another section I watched. There were these black kids, about seven of them, that had ropes with a hoop at the end. There was a bar at the end of this room, and the walls were stone. They put the hoops over the bar and brought the ends of the ropes back across the room. The one kid at the end put the hoop over the end of the bar and it passed right through the support that held the bar up. In the dream, I knew this was impossible, but I figured it was just a DVD. There was then this black guy and a British lady who were talking and teaching about lucid dreaming.

*Vacation to Connecticut/Airport movies*Then the dream shifted, and we were out driving on the highway. I wondered if we were in England. I looked at a sign on the highway, and it had a picture of Connecticut. We were on a cross-country trip to visit different mountains. It was then time to go back home. We went to the airport. There was a hot babe standing in line in her pajamas. I figured she was living there at the airport until the flight left.

I looked at the tv monitors there. They were showing a preview of this movie that was a remake of a Chinese movie that had not done well in the theater. I remembered the story from the original movie. It was an American remake, and the actors they had cast looked really out of place. One guy, who was supposed to be an old kung fu master, was played by Marky Mark, or someone like that. Anyway, the story was about this guy who was supposed to protect the Queen. There were two other guys who ganged up on him and killed him. Then they kidnapped the queen. The movie was called, "Seven Samurai: The Protector of the Queen," or something like that.

Then my phone rang and I woke up. Oh well. The lucid part was really nice. It was probably the longest really clear lucid I've had so far. And at least my screwed up recall has been broken. Hope I can do it again tonight.

----------


## Hiros

> I don't know how I transitioned, but somehow, I was in an apartment, or dormitory, and *Hiros* was there. He looked like a person I had  
> never seen before, which, I suppose is appropriate, since I don't know what he looks like, but I can't even think of a famous person I can  
> compare him to. I'm surprised I didn't think of him as his avatar of Peter Petrelli, because IRL, when I'm on a forum, I usually visualize  
> people looking like whoever they have in their avatar. He had kind of long dark hair, and was pretty big. He was sitting in a chair there by  
> the window. He said only like one thing I remember. He said, "{something something} {something about zombies and ghouls}, Maaaaan," like he  
> was high. I guess I only remember that one word.



LMAO! Thats awesome, Maaaaan.  :smiley: 

Btw, I'm tall but not big. 6' 2" and skinny. Caucasian, short dark hair.

I wonder if you'll look like a wombat in my dreams?
I know a guy who's nickname is wombat, maybe you'll look like him  ::D: 
Haven't had any DV member dreams yet, although now that I've said that I probably will.

Congrats on the lucid, and getting JA to appear. Too bad the zombies and vampires had to distract you  :tongue2:

----------


## unseen wombat

Oops, yeah. That's what I meant by big. Not fat, just tall. But not gangly either.

*2-24-08*

I got lucid agan last night! Twice! And they were both WILDs! Finally! 

*Rope-climbing WILD!*I got the rushing feeling again and it was even more intense than the time last week or two weeks ago. It felt like I was gonna be shook apart. And I heard voices too. I took 2 Galantamind again, for the second night in a row, and it worked. I woke up at 6:30 just like yesterday. Stayed up for 45 minutes playing Mortal Kombat II online, then BTB. Again, I tried to WILD from my back and got only mild vibrations only in my neck. At 8:15, I turned to my side, then laid there for I don't know how long. Eventually I started getting tingles in my arms and legs. Then my arms started vibrating. I only had my arms going, so I figured I'd try to use them on the rope technique. It was hard to climb, because I was thinking of how it felt to climb in real life. Then I realized, "Hey, this isn't real. I can climb by just using my arms." I climbed through the ceiling of my room, but instead of the attic, I was above my old trailer. I climbed higher, up into the air above it, I'm pretty sure I was dreaming at this point. I wasn't thinking at all about my body in bed. I stepped off onto an invisible platform in the air and let go of the rope. Then I did remember my body, and woke up.

*Shang Tsung in the dark/Midknight WILD!*Finally my whole body started vibrating. The feelings were a lot like what I feel when I do the energy raising exercises on my hands and feet, but over my whole body. 

I was laying there, and I wondered if I would hear voices, then I did! I started to hear someone in my right ear saying "Go on," over and over. It was just like someone was right there. 

The vibrations came and went. I don't remember exactly how, but I was able to make them stronger, I think by doing the stirring exercises. Eventually, one time I made them really, really strong, then the meditation engine beats turned into a single tone, then started back up again, and the vibrations got milder. It felt like my body was sinking back into its original position. I was really close there I think. 

At one point I really did start to dream, I woke up and noticed I was in the bed with the same comforter and everything, but I was in the back bedroom instead of my real bedroom, and two cats were laying on the bed with me. One was our grey cat, Crixus, and the other was a black cat. I said, "Hey Mid." (I forgot about Draba for a minute, and thought that it's a black cat, so it must be Midknight, our black cat who died back in 2001). I was a little disoriented, and was almost unsure if I was dreaming. But then I remembered that Midknight was dead, and knew that I wasn't really in the back bedroom. 

It was really dark in there, and I tried to look at my hand. I was almost scared to do it, because I remembered how it scared me the last time I did it in a dream. But I couldn't see anyway. I thought, "Okay, I'm going to be Shang Tsung." (While I was playing Mortal Kombat during my WBTB, I decided this is what I would do when I became lucid). I don't know if it worked, because it was too dark for me to see if I had changed. I knew I had to get out of there and into someplace brighter. So I thought, "No, I'm Raiden. I'll teleport to the kitchen." It didn't work. I tried to clap, as though we had "the clapper" to turn the lights on. And this was weird, but my hands just would not make a clapping sound. It was as though I was hitting the heels of my hands together, and they were just making a "thunk" noise, even though the palms were hitting each other and I should have been clapping.

Then I remembered that I was ignoring Midknight, who was here back from the dead. I gave him a kiss and petted him a couple times. Then I put one foot down from the bed and strode out with the other foot. I got to the bedroom door, and could see some light at the bottom of my vision. (I had a sock over my eyes IRL because my room was too bright. The sock was also over my exposed ear too because the room was cold). I realized I had my eyes closed in the dream, though I could see, darkly. I tried to open my eyes, but opened them in real life. So I woke up.

Still, even though I didn't actually do anything in these dreams, it was _awesome_ that I was able to actually WILD. And the sensations were incredible. It's worth staying up just to feel that.

----------


## Hiros

Yeah, I was thinking big as in broad and strong. hehe.

Yes! Congratulations!
We both made breakthroughs on the same day, I had a DEILD, yay. Although yours is more significant. What exactly is your WILD technique btw? I've been trying on and off for 2 months almost and still no success  :Sad:

----------


## unseen wombat

Everything changed for me about a week after I started reading Astral Dynamics and trying the exercises on my hands and feet. I think most of it is hogwash, all the stuff about actually being separated from your body and meeting other dreamers, but the bits about visualization of your energy body must be connecting neural pathways for me or something, because I never felt such strong vibrations before. 

Otherwise, my WILD technique is right from the "How to trick your body into falling asleep" thread. I can't seem to do it from my back, because I always need to swallow, and that messes me up. I notice it also helps if I'm really warm. I have an electric blanket and I set it high enough that it's slightly uncomfortable while I'm awake. I theorize that when I sleep and my body temperature normally goes down, this keeps my mind thinking that I'm actually awake.

I'm also taking 8 mg of Galantamind, staying up for 45 minutes, then BTB with my meditation engine set on the preset I posted earlier. Then, about 45 minutes after that, I give up trying from my back (I don't know if this has anything to do with my success or not, but I do it), and turn to my left side and put something over my ear so it stays warm. Eventually, I get really powerful vibrations. Then, this last time, I didn't even notice the transition, but I'm dreaming and aware.

*2-25-08*

No lucids last night, and not very good recall either. It was a strange night, because I took half an actifed before bed, so I slept pretty deep. I woke up to my alarm at 4:30, then thought I dozed off for only a minute, and it was 5:05. I got up and took one Choline pill. I wasn't sure if it would help any, but I gave it a shot. I then remembered one dream a little later, but before I woke up to go to work. 

*I'm a girl, and a hot nurse, on an airplane*My recall started with me watching a commercial about ratios and prices. The first scenario was of a high price and good service at a doctor's office. I was a woman, and was a nurse. I was real nice to the patient and took off his shoes nicely. The second scenario was of a low price and crappy service. I was still the nurse, but I was in an airplane and had a small matress that I threw down the aisle to someone who asked for it. 

I was then myself, and was watching as the nurse (who was really hot) and the stewardesses threw stuff all over the place, giving crappy service. They were roaming about the plane and eventually all wound up together and had a parade, walking around the aisles in a single file.

I looked outside, and we were taxiing to the runway. The plane wasn't moving on its own though. There were all these hot black, latina and asian babes pushing on the wings. There was a black guy behind the plane who was rapping about them. 

Then it was time to take off. I had an empty McDonald's bag in my hand for some reason. I went to the back of the plane, where it was open and like the deck of a boat. The tail of the plane made up the back wall. The plane accelerated really fast. Much faster than a normal plane, and I almost fell off the back, but caught myself on the tail. I looked at the ground behind us and there was a vortex of spinning dust. It went across a dusty, stony area and kicked up a whole bunch of stones, but missed all the hot babes and the black guy.

Then I woke up and didn't really have as hard of a time as before remembering all this. Still, it was the only dream I remembered. I think my recall has been so crappy because I was about to get sick. Today I was feeling pretty crappy. Hopefully getting over it will restore my recall.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-26-08*

I'm sick now for real. I stayed home from work so I could go to the doctor today. I tried to WILD, but couldn't stop sniffling. I did remember a few fragments of dreams.

*Bun-bun's booby-trapped house* In the first one, I only remember that Bun-bun from Sluggy Freelance (www.sluggy.com) lived in this elevated house. He had stairs going up to it and people were trying to get up there. He had booby trapped them though. There was this metal block that came out from the side rail of the steps and hit you in the foot. The steps also rotated flat so you would slide down, like in just about every episode of Scooby Doo. There were other booby traps, but those are the two I remember. 

*Ancient Greeks and Summer dog fragments*In the next one, there were these guys standing on top of stone pillars. The pillars were about 5' square and the people were citizens of some ancient city. One of them was the king, and another was his priest/prophet/advisor. They were taking over some city. 

In the next one, I only remember something about the "Summer Dog Competition." It was like an athletic event for dogs. I saw a dog running across a field. That's all I remember.

*Vacation at the supermarket*The last one, as is typical, was the longest. My mom, my wife and I were on vacation and were in a supermarket. We were visiting different parts of the supermarket like it was a tourist attraction. My wife bought a camera case with a little stuffed Tasmanian Devil bust on top. We were looking for another one with a different animal for my mom's camera, but could only find an old one with an elephant that looked all saggy like it had been deflated or all the stuffing had come out of it. 

At the end, we went to the front air lock and there was a video game there. It played all different old Namco games. My wife hit a button really hard and broke the machine. There were woodchips all around. They were like little odd-shaped balls of wood. We were trying to brush them away so no one would notice that we broke the game. The guy that we see every time we go to Quizno's worked there. He walked up but didn't seem to notice, or maybe didn't care that the video game was broken. He said, "Feel free to take some fruit." There was a wooden bin with cantaloupes and watermelons wrapped in paper near the door. My wife was going to take a watermelon, but he said not to take that one. I'm not sure if it was because the watermelon was too expensive and we couldn't have that, or if it was because it was old and not good anymore.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-27-08*

Crappy recall last night, only one dream near the end, but I'm not surprised. I was sick and sniffling all night long. I did wake up after one dream in the middle of the night, but I thought if I got up to write it down, I would just make my sinuses worse. I couldn't breathe through my nose, so I breathed through my mouth and if I hadn't had any chapstick, I would have had really chapped lips. As it is, they're still a little dry and cracked.  :Sad: 

*Dirtbike mound in field with Vince and Holly*I was in the car with my mom I think. We were driving down the back road of the trailer park, right alongside The Field. The Field was much bigger than it actually is. I saw Vince out there and got out. There was this big mound of earth that had been made by dirtbikers to drive around on. In the dream, it was winter though, so there was a snowbank on the edges of the mound. We were on this elevated spot and were watchng the dirtbikers try to ride on top of the mound even though it was icy. The first guy sped up the side of the hill and did a wheelie. He lost control though, fell off the bike and both him and the bike slid right through the snowbank and down the opposite side. The next guy then sped up the hill and did almost the same thing, except he got stuck in the snowbank. It looked like a lot of fun! The last guy did it too, and Vince went over there and was going to do it himself. He didn't have a bike, so he was just going to run. 

He asked me to come slide into the bank with him, but I was wearing jeans or dress pants or something, and didn't have on my waterproof ski pants, so I said no. He got upset like he usually does and said I was a stick-in-the-mud or something. I said, "I'm not going down there without my ski pants. I'll get all wet and cold. So he got ready to do it himself. I looked on from the elevated spot and saw there were a lot of people standing around. Among them were a bunch of girls who didn't want Vince to slide into the snowbank. My ex-gf, Holly, was their leader. She didn't look like she used to. When I knew her, she was thin and pretty. Now she had grown into a bruiser of a woman. Not super-fat really, but she was a tough-looking woman. Like Hellga from American Gladiators, but with Holly's face and dark hair.

So Vince ran across the top of the mound, and I shouted out to him, "Run like a deeeeer!" in my most retarded voice, (old inside joke from RL), but before he could reach the snowbank. The girls teleported through it and grabbed him. About 4 or 5 of them started carrying him down the hill toward the swamp in the back of The Field. I knew they were going to throw him in, and it was winter and cold, so I went to rescue him. It was more like a fun game though than a dangerous situation. I slid on the ground underneath them and grabbed one of the girls by the ankles. I tried to pull her down but couldn't. I went to a different girl. I had a real hard time pulling any of them down, but I think I may have gotten one of them at one point. They were still carrying him to the back though, so I got up and grabbed Holly by the arms and tried to wrestle him free. She was really strong and I couldn't break her grip. 

And that's all I remember. I really hope I feel better tomorrow. Today would have been perfect for WILD, but I had to be sick. Of course, if I weren't sick to begin with, I would be going to work, so it's a catch-22.

----------


## unseen wombat

*2-28-08*

So last night I was miserable again. I did manage to stay asleep longer than an hour and a half at a time though, and had 2 pretty long dreams that weren't hard to remember at all.

*McCain/Obama energy box*In the first one, I was watching the presidential race on TV. John McCain and Barack Hussein were the nominees. Hillary was nowhere around, So I guess it was sometime in the future. They were trying to raise their popularity or something, but they didn't do it by debating and stuff. There was this wooden box that had dadoes on the top and a spline in the lid that slid in the dadoes. It was my box, and the candidates were trying to fill it with their energy. There was a piece of glass across the top, and blocks of energy from one candidate or the other would fall down through the glass and activate it or something. In order to win, they had to get the energy across the entire piece of glass, but it was really hard to control where it landed, and if it landed on a spot where they had landed some energy before, it wouldn't count. At one point, Barack Hussein tried to cheat by spreading his energy across the entire thing, There were like strings of lightning going across his square, but it was weak, and didn't work.

What a crazy stupid dream.

*Work/church in Houston*In the next one, I was back in Houston. I was on some field assignment with my boss from there, Glenn. We were staying at a hotel, but there was only one bed. The bed, and the room we were in looked just like my actual room. We had to share the bed, and I tried to keep as far as I could to my own side. The next thing I remember was that I was riding in the HOV lane with my mom and wife. We were going to church. When we got there, it was a memorial service for my Grandma, like the catholics have. (She died like 15 years ago). The church was like the Lutheran one we used to go to, but the pews were turned 90 degrees from what they actually are. During the service, I was talking to my mom about our ebay project where we sell stuff donated to the church to raise money. There was a big black woman sitting in front of us who was responsible for the shipping. She had on this sheer blouse and we could see the back of her bra. For some reason, we had to pad the bra straps in order to do the shipping, and my mom was supposed to sew the padding. I kept asking her if she was sure she could do it. It seemed really difficult to me.

Both of these dreams were quite a bit longer, but I felt crappy so that was all I managed to remember since I didn't write anything down.

*2-29-08*

No recall at all last night. I was really miserable. I had chills before I went to bed, so I didn't even bother to try to remember anything.  :Sad: 

Tonight is my night to WBTB and WILD with Galantamind. I'm going to try to duplicate what I did last week, because that seemed to work great. I probably will try to go after JA again, but I am not going to be distracted by zombies or anything else. This is my dream and if they show up, I'm gonna blast them away.  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-1-08*Tried to WILD last night with 8 mg Galantamind and the preset on 12-21-07. I stayed up 45 minutes then BTB. I didn't cover my ear because I forgot to bring something to the bed with me. Tonight I'll remember.

I did get lucid, but it was low level throughout the majority of the dream, and when I did get higher level, it ended really quick. 

I didn't remember anything before the WBTB. I was really annoyed by that. When I started to WILD, I didn't feel anything from my back for about 40-50 minutes. I turned to my side and it took a while, but when I let my mind drift a little, I started to feel the whoosh. It didn't last long, and then I had that feeling of my body sinking back into the original position like that other time. That happened twice. Then I guess I drifted off.

*Walking around/flying lucid*I was walking around my neighborhood with this girl who, in the dream, I used to be friends with when we were little and we grew up together. I had a flashback of us being kids and we snuck through a row of trees into some guys yard to steal some fruit. He threw something at us and we ran away. Now we were older and walking around. There were kids that were bouncing a ball to each other across the street and stopped as we walked past.

At one point, we were walking back to my house, and I noticed the streets weren't right. Like I was walking on Tuxedo, but it was going north to south. This made me become lucid, but it was pretty low level. I had no control. We arrived at the house, and it was strange. There was a front porch and a balcony, like the old two family houses. The sill on the porch rail was made of a pressure treated 2x12, and I climbed up the front of the house. The upper balcony opened right into the attic. I was in there and decided I wanted to get back down. I spontaneously gained control. I was about to climb down, but thought, "Hey, this is a dream, why don't I leap off and fly?" So I did. I fell almost all the way to the ground, but was confident that I would be able to fly. 

Suddenly, near the bottom, I swooped up and started to fly over the street and towards the houses on the other side of the street. It was incredible. It felt like riding a roller coaster. I had butterflies in my stomach. The excitement was too much and I woke up. I still had butterflies as I lay there in bed. The high level lucidity was short, but flying was awesome.

*Bar in my basement*I had another dream after. It began in the church, which was also sometimes my house. I was waiting for my mom to come back from somewhere. I was in the kitchen for a little while, then was in the basement, which wasn't like it is really. There was a bar down there and there were old fashioned signs from bars. The only one I remember was one that said, "In this place a girl was shot ____ shot shot." In the blank, there was a symbol that looked like a shield. I figured it was a sign for a triple shot of something. There was a bartender down there too. In a different part of the basement I found these chisels made out of wood. I didn't realize how useless they would actually be. At some point, my mom came home from her class. We were in the kitchen, and the bartender gave us these hats. I asked what they were for, and he said the football game. We were going to a Browns game with some people from the church. Inside the hat, there was an am fm radio with earbud headphone on one side, and a regular speaker on the other. I actually thought that this hat would be good for WILDing, because I could listen to my meditation engine with it. But I didn't get lucid.

*With my grandpa at electronics store*Next think I remember, I was in this electronics store with my mom and grandpa. He asked me if I wanted to play a joke on my mom. There were two things he wanted to do, but I was distracted by a Pussycat Dolls commercial on the TV's. I didn't think my mom would appreciate having a joke played on her. I asked him to repeat what he said, but he wouldn't. There was then a movie on the TV's that was like "Finding Nemo." There was a Beta fish that was harrassing another fish that looked like a Beta, but wasn't. The fish said, "I'm not a Beta!"

Then I was back at home, I was getting my computer ready to take with me. We were going out somewhere. I had my computer bag under my arm, and everything fell out onto the floor. My mom said, "Well, it was ready to fall out anyway." I said, "Well that was just great." She got mad and started yelling, saying I said "That was great," disrespectfully or something. I yelled back "I didn't say it like ______," and made my voice really naggy and scratchy. This actually caused my throat in real life to get scratchy and I started coughing! I have no idea how that happened. I don't think I was talking in my sleep.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-2-08* Tried to WILD again, but only got weak vibrations mostly in my neck, but also my arms. I did remember my vitamin last night, unlike the night before, but didn't get lucid this time. I drifted off a couple times, and then at about 9:00, I gave up and went to sleep, hoping for a DILD. That didn't happen either.

*My hot babe friend*The first one I remember was really good. I was with this girl who was really hot, and we were friends. Apparently, I knew her from school. I think it might have been Darla. She had just broken up with her boyfriend and was asking me for advice. We were in this building and Joel from wrestling came in to talk to an advisor or something. Darla said "He is so hot." (He was pretty buff from what I remember, but had really nasty acne). In the dream, he didn't have acne. I wanted to help Darla, so I tried to talk to Joel to get him to stay. I said, "So are you still in wrestling?" He just said "yeah," though, and walked away.

I started to feel bad, because I really liked her, but she was into buff guys who looked like underwear models, and I was just ordinary and a little fat around the middle. At some point though, she caught on and gave me a hug, then we started to make out, which was really nice.  :smiley:  I don't remember much else.

There was then a dream about me working at wal mart. Don’t remember details.

*Evil rich guy golf tournament*Then I had a dream about these rich guys. They were having a golf match against another group of rich guys. I remember one guy practicing with a black practice club in his fancy house. They were bad guys I think, because they met with this arab who was wearing a suicide vest. He didn't have any explosives in the pockets, but did have knives. 

Then they played against the other group. They all had lined up their cars on this road, and they were at the tee-off spot. It was right at the edge of a really tall cliff, and they were hitting away from the cliff. One guy hit the ball, but it popped up backwards and fell off the cliff. Then, everyone noticed that the green was actually at the bottom of the cliff. The next guy just chipped the ball over the edge and landed it on the green.

----------


## Hiros

> Suddenly, near the bottom, I swooped up and started to fly over the street and towards the houses on the other side of the street. It was incredible. It felt like riding a roller coaster. I had butterflies in my stomach. The excitement was too much and I woke up. I still had butterflies as I lay there in bed. The high level lucidity was short, but flying was awesome.



Thats awesome. Flying dreams are the best. I get the butterfly feeling too.
Usually when I lose control and start falling, I freak out on the way down and get the roller coaster feeling but manage to land ok. Then the fear vanishes and I just take off again.

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, it was awesome. I'm not surprised it didn't last long, because that was my first flying dream ever, lucid or not.

*3-3-08*

Just a couple dreams last night, neither were lucid. I didn't WBTB. I was so sleepy, I just tried a little autosuggestion. When I got up at the end, I was still sleepy and was sleepy all day. 

*Uninteresting fragments*In the first one, I only remember that I was scuba diving, and I was looking for octopus. There was this cave where there was a pink octopus which was also sometimes a pink starfish.

In the next dream, I was at work again.  ::angry::  It was really clear and realistic. My boss JS was there at my cubicle. Someone was working on a computer program and was trying to maximize the window by dragging all four sides of it. I said, "Hey, all you have to do is hit the maximize button up there in the corner." They acted like I was trying to cheat or something. JS said "Get ready to start earning a lot less." That's all I remember.

Neither dream was really spectacular, so I didn't bother to try to remember a lot of details.

I've been raising energy and can really feel the tingles in my hands and feet today. Hopefully that means I'll get lucid tonight.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-4-08*

Tried to DEILD last night. All that happened was I forgot my regular dreams.

*Short Mortal Kombat dreams/construction worker Raiden*In the first one, all I remember is that Sub-Zero was in it. I don't remember what he was doing.

In the second one, I only remember that Raiden was at a construction site. There were these really big cinder blocks there. They were like twice as long as a regular cinder block, but only had 2 grout spaces, and about 4 times as tall. I was controlling him, I think. I was trying to get him to put rebars into the hollow grout spaces. At first I could only make him uppercut the blocks and a couple flew off the stack. Eventually, I was able to make him put the bars in the blocks. 

That's about it. Why can't I ever get DEILD to work? I always just fall asleep. It's supposed to be so easy. I guess I did move a little, which I shouldn't do, but when I normally wake up and shift my position, when I'm not DEILDing, I fall right back to sleep in seconds, but when I'm trying to keep my mind aware, I can't fall back to sleep. 

I'll give it another try and do it precisely as recommended. Then if it doesn't work, I'll know it's not because I moved a little.

----------


## Hiros

> That's about it. Why can't I ever get DEILD to work? I always just fall asleep. It's supposed to be so easy. I guess I did move a little, which I shouldn't do, but when I normally wake up and shift my position, when I'm not DEILDing, I fall right back to sleep in seconds, but when I'm trying to keep my mind aware, I can't fall back to sleep. 
> 
> I'll give it another try and do it precisely as recommended. Then if it doesn't work, I'll know it's not because I moved a little.



DEILDs happen very fast in my 2 experiences, and based on what I've read here. So if you try really hard to keep yourself conscious for 10-20 seconds or so and it hasn't worked then get up and write your last dream down.

Apparently you can move a bit for a DEILD. I didn't think you could because every time I've tried after moving slightly it doesn't work and the 2 times I fluked it I hadn't moved at all. Maybe its different for different people?

Interesting Raiden dream btw. That would be a really weird game to play  ::D:

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah. I tried it again last night. I still moved a little, though. I had some dreams that I forgot again because of it, but they were nothing special from what I remember. I woke up and remembered I had dreamed and even tried to imprint a few details on my mind. But now I forgot them entirely.

I think probably for me, I can't move. I know that if I move, even to swallow, during a WILD, it won't work. (Actually, it only seems to work well when I do that _and_ take Galantamind, which bothers me. I hope I'll eventually get to the point that I don't need the drug).

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-6-08*

*Roman soldiers and dinosaurs*I just had a super long dream about roman soldiers and dinosaurs. First I was in this swimming pool learning about cranberries. The pool was empty but there were about 2 feet of cranberries in the deep end. Someone was there with us and was teaching us from a book. One lesson was about the different stages of seed growth. There were some actual seeds in the book that had stopped developing at a particular phase and were there as examples. Another lesson was about what it would be like to be attacked by cranberries. I was then covered with them, but dug my way out. They weren’t very deep. I tasted several. They were really tart, sort of like a really tart cherry. I guess they tasted sort of like the cranberry juice I’ve had in the past. I liked them. The teacher said at one point that I didn’t have to worry, they were grown on avocados and something else. Water? I didn’t care, because once they became a cranberry, it’s not like I was eating whatever the thing was that they fed to the cranberry plant.

At some point the dream changed and I was this long thin dinosaur like a really thin Ornithomimus, or like a snake with arms and legs that ran on its hind feet. I lived with a farmer. There was this other dinosaur who was really inspirational. He wanted us to go somewhere to do a mission so we could be free of people. At one point, I was hiding behind a tree, blending in with the bark as a person ran past on the trail. I arrived at the lodge or whatever and was greeted by another lizard who was pink. He was indignant that we had to be there. He thought the mission was stupid. Two enemy lizards came up. They were green. I watched as they bit him at the head and the tail and one pushed him into the mouth of the other. I could hear him echoing as he yelled from inside the one’s belly. 

Then I wasn’t a dinosaur, but was in a video game where we were supposed to recapture this base occupied by roman soldiers. I remember looking over a course that consisted of a trail on the side of a hill and like a picnic pavilion on top. I had to first scramble up a rock and evade a soldier who was on top, but was going into the pavilion. I did this and climbed around on the outside. The ground sloped sharply away from the pavilion and I was hanging and swinging from the rails around the pavilion. A couple times the soldiers inside saw me and said, “Hey, can I help you?” Eventually, I climbed up the rail and decided to just try to get in, even though I knew they had spotted me. As I stood on top of the rail, one wearing a white T-shirt came and blocked my way in. So I stood there. We were going to be tried or something. I guess there were other people who were trying to break in. I saw the soldier with the T-shirt holding some keys. I said something like, “Are those our keys?” He threw them to me while none of the other soldiers were looking. I guess he was a traitor. I was holding my own shirt in my hand and tried to hide them in the folds of the shirt.

We were escorted out. There was a hallway and this old Mexican guy said goodbye to us, and I said, in perfect Spanish, “It was very nice to meet _you_.” DM from work was with me and we walked out the door. He said something like, “You really know that course too.” I guess we had both taken a course in Spanish. Then I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-7-08*

I had two really long dreams before I woke at 5:40, they were pretty clear and vivid too, but when I woke up, I couldn't remember them, no matter how hard I tried. After that, I remembered one dream.

*Jennifer Lopez movie*In the dream, I was upstairs in a house that was supposed to be mine, but wasn't anything at all like it. Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck were there. They were making a movie, again. It was an action movie, because when I went downstairs they were doing a scene where JL was on her back and BA was standing behind her. She turned over onto her knees and did a back kick to his face. I watched them do like 5 takes of this scene. 

That's about it. Pretty pitiful.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-8-08*

I'm up for my WBTB and haven't recalled hardly anything from before, though I know I had at least 2 really long dreams. I only have a couple fragments. In one, my cat, Draba, was outside, which didn't bother me for some reason, and he was with a little dog and they were both rolling around on those harnesses that they put on paralyzed animals. Only these ones had 4 wheels instead of only two. I don't think he was paralyzed though. 

In another dream I was arguing with my mom. We had just made the frame of a woodworking bench out of 4x4's. 

Pretty soon I'll be WILDing, so hopefully that goes better.

Edit: No WILD. I did start to feel the rush of energy in my arms, which was rather cool, but then I felt that same sinking back into my position feeling and I was like, "crap." I was uncomfortable then, so I turned over. I think maybe I shouldn't and I could have maybe gotten back into it. I then drifted off and had one dream.

*Victorian garden party, with pornstars*I was in this great big house. It was sort of like the mansion we visited in Galveston last summer. It had two outside balconies and there was a painting of the house inside. Apparently it was mine, I had just moved in. There was an event going on in there. I don't know if it was a party, but there were a whole bunch of black people milling about in the foyer. I was about to go outside, and the butler, who was sitting by the door, said something like, "I wouldn't leave those people in here alone." He thought they would steal something. The butler's face was dirty. He had something like soot all around his mouth and nose. 

He said something about painting over the walls in the foyer. They were pretty dirty, but at the top, there was a painting of a victorian-era lady. I thought I didn't want to paint over her because it might be some valuable art. Then I looked at the rest of the wall. It was actually an advertisement for tomatoes or something. I didn't care about it anymore.

As I was looking at the lady, I started to see her fighting with another lady. They were doing martial arts and stuff outside. I was then outside with them. (Yeah, it's weird). There was a garden party going on. There were tents set up all over the yard. In one tent, there was this pornstar. She was offering her "services" to anyone who came in. I was watching in third person, and the guy who was in charge came in with someone else and asked her how things were going. He asked her if she was able to handle some guy who had come in. She said yes. He asked her the same about some girl that had come in.  ::o:  She said yes. The guy he was with then said, "Can you handle me?" She looked scared, then he did something nasty to her with some broken glass. It's too graphic even for me to say, even under faded out text. In the dream though, I wasn't super-disturbed by it for some reason.

The same thing then happened in another tent. This time it was a guy prostitute. The man in charge asked him if he had been able to handle the three guys he sent there.  ::o:  He asked him twice about two different groups of three guys. Then the other guy said again, "But can you handle me?" and did something equally as nasty with the broken glass. The dream ended with me watching the male prostitute pulling little bits of glass out of his skin.

----------


## Jamoca

Thanks for not telling what they did to those people. That really sounds pretty horrible.

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, it was a pretty bad dream. Only now that I'm awake though. Due to crazy dream logic, i didn't seem bothered when I was in the dream.

*3-9-08*

No WILD again today, even though I tried with 2 Galantamind. I stayed up for 45 minutes playing MKII, then back to bed. I kept my mind active and awake. Perhaps I was too awake. 

Everytime I felt myself drifting off, I'd force my mind to think about me trying to WILD. Eventually, I started to feel the rush of energy, but it was weak. I don't know why. I did have one of my b6/b12 vitamins right at about dinnertime yesterday. Maybe that had some effect. 

Before the WBTB, I had one dream I remember. Afterwards, I didn't have any dreams, because I was too awake WILDing.

*Hercules video games*I was in the woods with Vince. There were these video games out there. There were some in arcade cabinets, and some ps2's and ps3's. All the games were Hercules: the Video Game, starring Kevin Sorbo, which doesn't really exist AFAIK, and its sequels. (Hercules used to be my favorite TV show). I knew in the dream that the original game was good, but the sequels got progressively more stupid. I remember looking at the monitors, and I think it was a fighting game.

At one point me and vince were walking, and I saw my grandpa and John McCain hanging by their feet from a swingset. Someone said something about cancer. I don't remember much else about that part. And that's about all of the dream too.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-10-08*

Fair recall last night. I remembered 2 dreams.

*Heath Ledger movie*I was watching this movie with Heath Ledger. In it, he was on this ship with a bunch of people and I guess he was the captain. The people hadn't eaten in about 2 weeks and were really hungry. There was a pig that they were going to slaughter, but they liked the pig and wanted to slaughter him with respect, so they had the pig over the edge of the ship so that the blood would pour into the ocean. I'm not sure why that's respectful.  :Confused:  Then I saw them 2 weeks before. Heath Ledger was passing out bread to everyone. They were all different shaped loaves, most of them were round though. Everyone was happy and they were tossing the bread around to each other.

*Basketball game with Gwynn*In the next dream, I was at this basketball game and was sitting next to Gwynn from Sluggy Freelance http://sluggy.com/daily.php?date=080311. She was also alternately Lydia, my ex-gf from about 12 years ago. We were watching halftime I guess, because the cheerleaders were all out there doing a routine. There was this kid sitting on the other side of me. He kept asking if I thought his mom was attractive. I was trying to watch the show, and responded absent-mindedly with something like, "Yeah, whatever." Then he got really excited and said "I knew you would think my mom is attractive!" Then I tried to take back what I said, because he was going to try to hook us up or something. The cheerleaders' routine ended, and these two black guys were taking bets, on the game I guess. One black guy was really tall, the other was pretty fat. He looked like that one that I see in a lot of movies. I don't know his name though, or even any movies I remember seeing him in. The tall black guy gave me the money to hold. Then, almost immediately, the game was over and he came back to take some of the money. He didn't take it all, just a little more than half, I guess just enough to pay off the winners. I was then sitting there with Gwynn/Lydia, and I came up with a plan to try to win the money we had left. I said I would make a bet with the black guy when he came back that I could guess the serial number on a bill that she drew. I told her I would "force" this one particular bill on her, so we were memorizing the serial number. I was making her memorize it too. (Even though I would be the one guessing it, whatever). Then the tall black guy came back and wanted the rest of the money. I said something like, "Would you like to make a bet that I can guess the serial number on a bill that she draws?" Then he laughed and said something black to me like, "Naw, no way, dog," or something.

That's about it.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-11-08*

No recall last night, except that I know I dreamed. I just don't remember any details. That makes me mad. 

I woke at 5:45 or so on my own. I think now with daylight savings time, I need to start setting my alarm to 4:45 so I can get used to waking up on my own and trying to WILD.

----------


## Hiros

> There was a pig that they were going to slaughter, but they liked the pig and wanted to slaughter him with respect, so they had the pig over the edge of the ship so that the blood would pour into the ocean.



...lmao! Thats awesome.  ::D: 





> No recall last night, except that I know I dreamed. I just don't remember any details. That makes me mad.



Grr, I hate it so much when that happens.

Do you ever have dreams where you are remembering your dream within the dream, but then you wake up and can't remember the details anymore? I had one of them last night. I felt so good in the dream because I could remember so much detail. Then woke up and was so pissed off.

----------


## Twoshadows

> *3-11-08*
> 
> No recall last night, except that I know I dreamed. I just don't remember any details. That makes me mad.



Sorry to hear that.... but I had the same thing happen to me last night. Not a single fragment of a dream to write down.

We'll have to do better tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

Hi guys, thanks. I hate not having anything to write down. I haven't been getting lucid lately either, which makes me even more mad. Last time was a week and a half ago, and it wasn't even that great.  :Sad:  Though I did fly I guess. I just wish it would have lasted longer.

A lot of times I have a dream where its so clear and vivid, then when I wake up, I can't remember hardly anything. It's so irritating. 

Yeah, I don't know why pouring the blood into the ocean made killing the pig more respectful. In the dream it made perfect sense though. 

*3-12-08*

I set my alarm for 4:45 and tried just staying in bed today. I've been so sleepy lately. I did use my meditation engine, but as I was rolling over, I pulled the PSP off the nightstand and it fell on the floor, so I had to fish around for that, which woke me up more than I wanted. I didn't remember anything from before the WBTB, though I knew I had had 2 pretty long dreams. When I woke up from them, (like I autosuggested before I went to sleep  ::angry::  ), I forgot to immediately think about what I had dreamed and by the time I remembered to try, they were gone. I think they were pretty good too. I figured I would at least remember the last one though, and I did.

*Field trip/Naked at school (again)*I'm pretty sure this dream started with me on a field trip, or a tour. I was with a group at a national park, I think, and there was this lake. It was really small, maybe 100 feet long, and shaped sort of like a square with a notch cut from one corner. The guide was talking about how the lake had been rehabilitated, (from pollution or drying up I guess), and had all the different features. I remember he said it had "deep pools" and shallow chases(?), I think. I know he said it even supported the neon tetra (a little fish with neon stripes on its side that they sell in pet stores). 

Then I was watching a video about it being constructed. The lake was outside, but it had once been a pool in the basement of my church! I saw a dried up pool with the tiles in bad disrepair. I looked at the location of the steps and there was a ramp in there too. I remembered swimming in this pool a long time before. I was watching as some guys were working on it. It was like a show on DIY. There were these three alcoves on one side of the pool, behind me as I looked at it from where I was standing. The host of the show said they would put some tarps in front of those. 

Then I saw the finished product. There were these super-wide blue pull-down window shades in front of the alcoves. I thought in the dream that it looked really good. The pool was gone now though, (I think this is how the dream shifted), and there were tennis courts instead. And instead of my church, it was now my school. There was an old fat guy I was playing tennis with. We were vollying for serve, and he had hit 2 balls past me, because I wasn't paying attention, and now we were on the third one. He said something like, "Okay, if you win this one, you'll be up by 8 points to start off." I was like, "Huh?" and he said, "3 serves, 2 points each. You'll be up by 8 points." (I guess my dream math isn't very good).

I don't know what happened after that, but the next thing I knew, I was in my dorm room. I was sharing it with like 2 or 3 other guys. I don't know who they were, but we talked for a bit in the room, I think. Then I went out again, and I was naked! I vividly remember walking down the hall, which was pretty similar to my high school, though the people I recognized were from grade school. I was fully aware of my body and knew I was naked, but didn't care. I guess that's what they did in this school. Kim C. walked past me in the other direction and she was naked too. She was pretty wide, just like I remember her. Tina M., the one whose brother died when we were in like, 11th grade, walked past me too, fully clothed, and went into a room on the left. She said, "I thought you would have put some clothes on by now."

I guess I was going to see Christina R. who was my girlfriend in the dream. (IRL, she never liked me. And I wasn't really attracted to her either). The next thing I knew, I was in her room, and I'm pretty sure we both had clothes on now. She was upset that I left her the night before to go back to my room. She had a little flash animation of what happened. I don't remember precisely, but in the beginning her and I were hugging. We were cartoon people. I was naked and, ahem, anatomically correct. I had a big smiley face that looked just like lolchair (www.encyclopediadramatica.com/LOLCHAIR) then I turned into a monster, but a funny cartoon monster. I now had a larger, green you-know-what, and I left her to go back to my room. Then it showed me coming back over the next day with the lolchair face again. 

I asked her who had made this animation and she said George Bush. I knew she meant the _son_ of George Bush, who we went to school with in the dream.

I'm pretty sure this is when I woke up. That was a pretty crazy one.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-13-08* I tried the chocolate milk/B6 combination before bed last night. It didn't work, but I'm not surprised. I only had 20 mg of B6, and I think I read you're supposed to do it at WBTB with 100 mg of B6. (That sounds kinda dangerous actually). Anyway, I had no lucids. I had to wake up at 5 to take my wife to the airport, then went back to bed for a little under an hour when I came back, so it turned into a mini WBTB. Still no lucid, just another f***ing work dream, but it wasn't _so_ bad.

*On vacation with GE*I had this dream before I got up at 5. I set my alarm for 3:45, hoping to catch a dream and recall it, but didn't. This one happened between then and 5, but was of epic length.

I think this dream started off with me and GE from work on a boat. We were in China, (don't ask me how I know), and were on a tour of the coast I guess. We were looking at these huts a few hundred feet away from the shore. They were in like a jungle and like four rivers began here. They were flowing inland. (My dream geology isn't very good). I only remember that 2 of them were the Yangtze and the Euphrates. (My dream geography must not be very good either). I kept thinking how cool it was that I was seeing the Euphrates because it was so historical. 

At some point, we got out of the boat and were swimming. Near the shore, the ocean floor was really silty and spongy. I saw the water running up the rivers, and it was eroding the shore really fast. I saw it erode a channel parallel to the shore in like under a minute. I knew the huts up there were doomed. Further inland were some luxury hotels, and there was a road that was in the same position as Seawall Blvd in Galveston. I wondered about the hotels, and I was somehow made to know that they were far enough inland that they wouldn't be affected by the erosion. 

The next thing I remember, I was with GE and two or three other people who I don't know in a rental car. It was like a jeep. I _think_ Osama Bin Laden was driving, though it might have been someone else I don't like. We were driving along Seawall Blvd, and I was looking out at the beach to the left. for some reason, I saw a lot of bluetooth headsets lying in the sand. I guess people lost them a lot around there. There were a lot of shiny blue ones that matched my blue phone and I wanted one. I didn't want to make everyone stop for me to run out and pick one up, so I sat quietly, but at one point, one of the other guys in the car said, "Hey stop!" and ran out to get one. I felt kinda mad, because I wanted one just like he found, but I figured there were a lot of them lying around and I would find another. I had seen a blue kooclip (a brand of visor clip for holding sunglasses) lying on the slope of the roadside ditch and got out to look for it. GE came with me. I thought I remembered where it was when I saw it from the car, but then I couldn't find it. I was searching through the sand and the grass, and then the jeep left without us! (Not surprising if that f***face Osama was driving). I guess we were supposed to meet them later. 

Me and GE then had to work on the beach. Someone had us shoveling sand. I don't remember much about this part. The next thing I remember is we were at the hotel and found the jeep parked underneath on this driveway. Now there was a female robot in the driver's seat. She wasn't working though. I was in the back seat, and GE went inside to get something I guess. The jeep started rolling forward and the driveway ended with a lookout rail and about a 5 foot drop to the beach. I reached up between the front seats and tried to push the brake pedal with my hand. It didn't work very well, (typical of dreams, still I didn't even get close to becoming lucid), but finally the jeep stopped.

Then we were back with the people from before. I don't think Osama (or whoever he was) was with us anymore. I think I may have been in my old grade school, because I remember walking up this sloping hallway which was kinda like the one outside of the lunchroom at my grade school IRL. Anyway, I had collected about 4 bluetooth headsets or kooclips. I was holding them in my hand, but the other people kept throwing things at me, and I dropped them a couple times. They were made of glass, and remind me now of Christmas bulbs. One of them was a not-very-nice olive green color. I dropped it and it cracked, but I didn't feel too bad because I didn't like that color anyway.

The next thing I remember is we were in the gym, I think from my high school and were competing in these events. It was sort of like American Gladiators, but the events were simple, like run to the end of the gym and back. I don't remember much, but I _think_ Scorpion from Mortal Kombat was the host of the show. At the end, the girl we were with, who was fairly hot, had won and Scorpion asked her if she would be coming back next year. She didn't seem too sure, and then this old lady came in and said, "That's what I just came in to answer." She had a really thick envelope that was the results from the bar exam that the girl had taken. She opened it and I think she passed. That's about all I remember of that one, though there were a lot of things we did while on the vacation that I forgot. Like I vaguely remember a fragment of being in a hotel lobby at a party with GE and the others. 

*JG is back at work*I had this dream after I WBTB at about 6:10.

I think it started off with me at work, looking at dreamviews (not unusual). Then JG, who got fired about 2 weeks ago, snuck up behind me and walked into his cubicle. He had been talking to someone I guess, because I heard him say, "Don't ask him though, because he's {something something}." I think he was saying I was goofing off on the internet. It was pretty clear; he looked and sounded exactly like real life.

I was like, "Hey! You're back!" I don't remember if he answered because then JS, the department manager, came up and they started talking. I couldn't really hear what they said though. But I did see them hug once, so I guess there were no hard feelings about being fired. 

Then JS passed out the pay stubs and JG was sitting in my cubicle to my left. I opened mine with my letter opener, but he opened his buy just tearing at it. We both had a lot of papers in there. Most of them were dealing with dividends from the company stock. (Which we don't get, of course, IRL. These people are so cheap). I was like, "Great, and I just had my taxes done." 

JG was looking over his, and I was peering at his stub trying to catch a glimpse of how much he earned. In the beginning his paystub looked just like mine, but I couldn't read the numbers. I looked at mine to see where the weekly rate was and then looked at his at the same location. His paystub had changed now though. It was like an Excel spreadsheet with really big cells. I don't know what any of them represented. I figured then that his was different since he had been fired and this was probably his final paystub. 

I'm pretty sure that's when I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

Finally I get to write in my dream journal. 

*3-14-08*

I had two epically long dreams last night. 

*Batman & Robin actors documentary*I was watching this documentary about the original actors who played batman and robin in the old TV show. (I don't even know who they were in real life). I know I watched a lot before I started remembering. The first thing I remember though is that one of them had cancer and his health was failing. So later the part was played by Ronald Reagan. 

At one point, the two heard that John McCain had fallen off a boat and got injured or something. One said "Finally, something happens and not to us." They found out later that it didn't actually happen. It was just a rumor or something. Several months or years later though, it did happen and he did fall off a boat.

The dream then shifted, I guess I got up from watching this documentary, and I was dressed like an agent from the matrix. I was with this archaeologist woman and we were in this round room digging for dinosaurs. There was a big wooden door and this dinosaur burst in. He was the archaeologist's pet or something, and was mad at me for being with her. He was jealous I guess. He grabbed me and tried to kick me with his legs while up on his tail like a kangaroo. He was trying to push me out the door and threatened to go get more agents like me. I don't know what they were going to do, but I agreed to leave her alone.

I think I woke up at this point. 

*Strange school with prehistoric room* I was in this strange school. I don't remember if I went there or if I was just visiting. Vince was there though, and I started remembering at the point where we were in this room at the end of a long hallway in the school. (I had been in there earlier in the dream. I remember only a fragment where there were all these dinosaurs and prehistoric trees in there. There was also a sabre-tooth cat there. It was _bright_ neon orange and I watched it eat an orange by biting down on it and the peel just split right off it). So Vince asked me something like, "So, did you ask him?" I said "No," and felt bad because I was supposed to ask this guy about a job for Vince. 

As I left the room, I saw the orange cat jump out and snarl. I was scared for a second, then remembered that she only eats oranges. There were orange kittens around eating oranges too. So I left and I went down this really long hallway that wound to the left and the right. There was a restaurant at the other end, and I found this guy, whose name was Chris, sitting at a booth. I sat down with him and asked him about the job. He was eating though, even though he should have been finding out about the job. This other guy, a black guy named Wally, walked past our booth and that was the guy who had the job. 

Chris went away then and I was talking to Wally about the job for Vince. It was a construction job for some asian guys. After a while, Chris came back from church and we followed him down the hallway back toward the prehistoric room. I kept getting distracted by strange things though. There were small people in armor acting as guards, and there was a sword sticking up out of the floor. I wondered what it was for, but I took it anyway.

I came to this large corridor and there were three groups of people who were challenging me. They were dressed like what I called in the dream, medieval harlequins. They were singing and would take turns coming at me and challenging me with swords. It reminded me of the old Xena episode, "The Bitter Suite." I picked up this huge sword handle with no blade and still had the small sword with me. I was fencing with these people as they came at me. 

I still was trying to get back to Vince to talk to him about the job, and these people were starting to annoy me. I knew deep down that it was just a show, but no one had told me this. So I figured, screw it, and attacked one of the groups with the big sword handle. They seemed pretty surprised. Then I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-15-08* 

I had very bad recall last night. I only got to sleep til 6:15, then had to drive 3 hours. So I didn't even get to try to LD. I remember a fragment about drilling into the edge of three different boards. I saw sawdust. There was one other dream I remembered, though I forgot for a couple days that I had written it down.


*Navy cruise with Draba*I was with my black cat, Draba on this cruise. I don't remember a lot of what happened during the cruise, but I do remember going to a vending machine and seeing a sign that said something like, "Vending machine takes full price." I think this meant that it required exact change, and if you put any extra in, you wouldn't be getting it back. The first thing I really remember is that I was back in my room and was changing clothes getting ready to arrive wherever we were going. I came out of the room with no shirt. There was an announcement over the loudspeaker to prepare for arrival and to "review unfamiliar techniques, such as landing an airplane."

Yeah, WTF. Anyway, as I was walking down the hallway, I saw Draba up on this sitting area with two girl cats. They were just sitting around and the girl cats were there to help land the planes. I think Draba was in training maybe. 

Anyway, I was then in the navy and we were doing a drill to get to the planes and take them off actually, even though I called it landing in the dream. Me and this other guy I didn't know were running down the hallway of the cruise ship, down this ramp that was kind of like the ramp in my other dream about the bluetooth headsets. We weren't really running, but laying on our backs and making running motions with our feet down the ramp. We were moving pretty fast toward the cats who would help us "land" the planes. There were two navy officers running behind us, screaming to hurry up and stuff. I wondered in the dream how they trained the cats to not freak out when they heard them screaming. 

That's all I remember.

*3-16-08*

Much better recall, and I had two lucids, but they were short and crappy, and I couldn't stay in them longer than 30 seconds. 

Before my WBTB, I didn't remember anything. I took 2 Galantamind and 1 extra choline. I think the choline may have kept me too awake and that's why I couldn't stay in the LD's. I was up for about 40 minutes.

*Table saw in bed DILD*I was trying to WILD. I started on my back again, then turned at about 40 minutes to my left side. After what seemed like a long time, I started to feel vibrations, but mild ones. Then I got some HI of a hot babe kneeling in bed. As I focused on her, the vibrations got _really_ strong. I was able to make them stronger at will by focusing on her harder. Eventually, I got the same sinking feeling again and had to start over.

Eventually I found myself in bed with my mom standing on the other side. She was running a table saw whose blade came up through the bed. Since she was doing that, I figured I'd go to the other bedroom to sleep. [I then realized I was dreaming, I guess because I knew there was no other bed in the other room and I wouldn't actually say that. I got up and everything was dark. I got out into the hallway and tried to open my eyes. I thought I saw the living room floor and it was the color of my bed comforter. But then I realized I had opened my real eyes and was looking at my real comforter.

*Looking for a fleece pullover*I kept trying to WILD, but I guess I must have drifted off. I found myself outside this store. There was a platform out there, kind of like the one I'm working on designing at work, and I was on top of it. I was looking for a fleece pullover for a gift for my mom. I looked at a piece of paper attached by a cord or chain to the platform. It said the fleece pullover cost $600. I called to a worker and asked him about it. The pullover was supposed to cost $60.

*Working at Quizno's*In this dream, I worked at the Quizno's that we go to every week on Sunday. It wasn't at all like Quizno's inside though. It was laid out more like the haircut place next door. I walked in and was really tired of working at this place. In the dream, I had worked there for years. There were two people in there and I was coming to take over for one of them. I walked to the back, and passed up this dark-skinned girl. She was really hot and had on a super short skirt that showed her butt and a thong underneath. Now get this, I thought to myself in the dream, "Man I wish I was lucid dreaming and I would have sex with her." I then checked my hand to see if I was dreaming and it looked exactly like my real hand. So I concluded that I wasn't dreaming. That makes me so mad, because she was so hot. 

I went to the back and set down a bag that had my lunch in it. I came back up front and the guy who worked there was trying to remove a bunch of porn from the computer. He wasn't trying too hard though, because we were all three standing there watching it. There was a lot of crazy stuff on there. The hot girl then said, "Estan denotando!" like she was really shocked. I don't even know what that means. I don't know what happened after this.

*OBE-like DILD*I don't _think_ this was a WILD. I had given up on the WILDing and was just trying to get back to sleep. I found myself next to my bed, between the bed and the window. I reached out to the bed and touched my sleeping body. I felt the curve of my hip under the covers. I then walked to the front of the bed but couldn't get any farther. I repeated this same dream several times.

*Animals' parade*In the last dream of the morning. I was looking at all these people walking down this european-looking street. There were a bunch of them dressed in white with white masks that looked like the ones worn by shyguys in Super Mario 2. I said to the person I was with, "So everyone is dressed like Pikachu?" 

Apparently, they were having a parade, because they were all going into this school cafeteria and walking to the front in rows. There was this panther that looked like a grey version of the pink panther. He was wearing a wizard's robe and was in charge of the parade. Eventually, the kindergarten class's turn to march came. The kindergarten teacher set down a box and put eight small cartoon animal figurines in there. These were the kindergarteners. They marched out of the box and past the panther.  

The elephant, who was also sometimes a pig, was friends with the horse. As they passed the panther, I saw him get really mad. He didn't like the elephant/pig. When they got to the front of the cafeteria, the panther walked up there and said, "You are the reason bombs are falling on Serbia!" Then he tried to use magic to kill the elephant/pig, but the horse jumped in front of the magic spell and swatted it back at the panther and it hit his eyebrows. I didn't think it would kill him, but then noticed that he had a blue mouth on one of his eyebrows and some of the magic went into this tiny mouth. The panther fell down dead.

Then I woke up and felt very satisfied with that dream because it had an ending.

And that's it.

----------


## Hiros

Sweet. Congrats on the lucids.
Short may suck, but 2 of them has to be a good sign.  ::D:

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey man, thanks. I was disappointed with them though. I read your super-awesome lucid from 3-15 and it makes me even more disappointed that mine were so crappy. I really want to find out my dream name still, even though it was the task from so many months ago, everyone else knows theirs except me.  :Sad:  And I still have my more "carnal" goals, but I can't stay in the dream long enough to get anything done.

*3-17-08*

I had two super long dreams again after my WBTB, and one short one. I tried 2 Galantamind again, (no extra choline this time) but just didn't have enough time to do a real WBTB and WILD before I had to wake up to come to this crap place. I think it helped the length of my dreams though, and the recall was great. I didn't even have to try hard. I set my watch timer to go off 45 minutes after I went back to sleep, so I could get up and try to WILD. I did, but I drifted off.

I have a new idea. Tonight, I'm going to try to set my cell phone's timer to go off approximately 90 minutes after I fall asleep so I can try to do either a DEILD, or if I haven't started dreaming yet, wake up and try for a WILD. I know the dream will be short, like only 10 minutes, but if I could manage to get lucid and stay in the dream for 10 minutes, it would still be better than what I'm getting. Anyway...

*Mortal Kombat theme park McDonalds*I was back working for McDonalds, which I quit back in like 1997. It was morning, and I was working both the drive thru and the counter at the same time. I don't remember much about actually working. Then after lunch, my old favorite manager, Rudy, came in and made the schedule for the closers. In the time though, instead of saying pm, for afternoon, it said "After Tsung's rise." I guess we must have been in a Mortal Kombat theme park and Shang Tsung gained power every day at noon.  :Confused: 

I really wanted to go back to my room and sleep though. Janice from work was there, and she had gone back to her room to sleep, so I thought I should be allowed too. I looked at the schedule and my name wasn't on there among the closers. The schedule did show that I had worked both drive thru and counter in the morning, and near where it said that, Rudy had written, "I can trigger, dammit." I have no clue what that meant.

Next thing I know, I was back in my room, which was like a dormitory. On the TV, there was a press conference. There was a race horse that had gone lame and they were announcing that they were going to try to take synapses from the horse's father (who was now dead), and try to repair him. 

I don't know how it transitioned, but the next thing I remember is someone was asking me if I thought it was better to be on "Team Outworld" for the Mortal Kombat tournament because it meant that you weren't allowed to select any of the earthrealm warriors. 

And that's it for that one.

*Working for Larry again*In this dream I _think_ I almost got lucid, because I questioned whether I was actually working for Larry, my old boss from before we moved to Texas. But I'm not sure if I concluded that I actually didn't because I was dreaming, or if I was just confused. In any event, I had zero control, so it doesn't really matter. 

The dream started with me waking up and I had to go to work.  ::angry::  My mom didn't have to go to her job until later though, so she offered to drive me. I accepted because it meant I could get a little extra sleep while I was in the car. The next thing I knew, I woke up in the parking lot of this little shopping center. This was apparently where Larry's new office was. I looked at the clock, and it was only 6:36. I looked at it again, and in un-dreamlike fashion, it still said 6:36. I was like, "Yay, I get to sleep a little longer." 

The next thing I knew though, I was awake again, and this time I was driving the car in the parking lot. I passed up Rick, another guy I used to work with at Larry's office, in his car. He opened the window and said hello and we talked for a minute. He was taking his mother, who was in the passenger seat, to the doctor though, so we didn't talk very long at all. I parked and got out and looked around. There was a really big baseball field with really pretty green grass next to the shopping center, and one of the stores next to it had a patio with picnic tables. I was happy and thought that it would be so nice to have my lunch there. 

At some point, I started to wonder if I really was working for Larry, or if I was mistaken. (I may have wondered if I was only dreaming I worked for Larry). Whatever though, I concluded that I wasn't working for him, and I had wasted all this time when I should have been getting ready to go to my actual job. For some reason, I had to go back home to get ready, rather than just going over there. 

I rushed home, and the house was not at all like my real house, but this was unremarkable in the dream. Also, there were all these people in there who I apparently lived with. I remember Vince was there, and there were a bunch of kids too. I only specifically remember a couple fat kids. One was standing in his underwear in the bathroom when I tried to go in there. He shut the door on me. I guess I was in charge of all these people and had to see that they got ready for their own things. I looked at a clock that showed 7:38. I was mad that these people had made me late for work already and I hadn't even left yet.

*Back in high school*My timer then went off _again_, because I hadn't turned it off, so it had counted down another 45 minutes. I had only about a 20 minutes left to sleep, but I still had a dream.

In this next dream I was going back to high school. I don't know why. I knew I was too old, but they were letting me attend classes. I was going to be a senior, so I may have been trying to pick up some girls. I was standing in line with a bunch of other students waiting to go into a classroom. They were all really nice to me. The girls there were not hot at all though. Some had teeth that looked kind of crooked and there were extra, shorter and smaller teeth growing out of the space between the crooked tooth and the gum. The were, at least, symmetrical though. 

I'm pretty sure my final alarm went off at this time.

----------


## Hiros

> I rushed home, and the house was not at all like my real house, but this was unremarkable in the dream. Also, there were all these people in there who I apparently lived with. I remember Vince was there, and there were a bunch of kids too. I only specifically remember a couple fat kids. One was standing in his underwear in the bathroom when I tried to go in there. He shut the door on me. I guess I was in charge of all these people and had to see that they got ready for their own things. I looked at a clock that showed 7:38. I was mad that these people had made me late for work already and I hadn't even left yet.



I get these shared houses a lot too. Those little shits, they're completely different to any house you've ever been too, but still don't make us lucid!

lol @ trying to pick up girls at school  ::D:

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, I get them a lot too. And I have that one dream where I'm in The House (the one with all the secret passages and rooms behind bookcases) like once every few months usually. (I actually had one back on 2-15, and have the notes from it, but still haven't written it down because I'm lazy. Maybe I'll do it after this). Next time I dream about that one, I think I'll get lucid. I hope I do, because I really want to explore that place. It's so cool.

*3-18-08*

I tried the trick with setting my phone for 90 minutes after I fall asleep. I slept right through it though. I guess I didn't catch my REM period and was in deep sleep when it went off. Tomorrow, I'll try it on vibrate next to my body.

I had two very long dreams, but I only remember a very small portion of them. I think the second one may have been a continuation of the first, because I was trying to DEILD, but just fell asleep. 

*Movie in hot cave*I was a movie star in this one! Yay. I was an actor in this movie that took place in a cave. The floor was made of something like asphalt. It had the little chunks of aggregate in it, but it was grey. (There's a lot of grey things in my dream. I should start doing a RC every time I see something grey).  ::rolleyes::  In some places though, the asphalt was _really_ hot. The edges of the aggregate were glowing red. I was somehow made to know that it was 1600 degrees. I was walking in there along the rocks of the cave alongside of the asphalt path. I said to someone, "I don't think I can walk on that." I remember I was wearing the boots I usually wear to work, and knew that if I walked on the path, the soles would just melt. 

I was standing on this high area that ran the length of the path next to the wall. I was right before a portion where the path curved to the left and there was this stalagmite growing out of the floor. It was made of a volcanic rock like the ones we walked across in the lava fields in Hawaii. I broke it off of the floor and it felt really light and brittle.

Eventually, this tall kid walked up to me for some reason. He was like maybe 18 and I think he was one of the technicians on the movie or something. He was barefoot and was walking right in the hot asphalt! I was like holy crap, you better not walk on there, you'll burn up your feet! But he didn't seem concerned. I guess he was used to it or something. I said to someone, "I don't even know how the explorers can get through here".

So, finally I went around the corner, and there was a large open area in the cave, on stone that wasn't so hot, where the movie company had set up tables with refreshments. I remember there was iced tea (peach flavor I think) and ice cream (because it was hot, obviously.  :tongue2: ) I was deciding which ice cream plate I wanted, There was some with apple pie, and there was another that had ice cream on top of some other kind of pastry. As I was pouring my tea, I decided which one I wanted, (The latter, I think). Then when I went to get it, I saw my mom had already taken it. I wasn't too concerned though, becaues there were a lot of tables set up and I knew I could find another one. I don't remember too well, but I think I tasted it. I think it was pretty good.

I think this is the point where I woke up and tried to DEILD. I was sooo sleepy though, and my leg hurt from being in the same position so long. I gave up and turned over and just tried to WILD. I tried to keep my mind aware, but still fell asleep.

*After party and immortal priests of sewing LOLOLOL*I was out in a car with a bunch of people. I think this was the after party for the movie. We passed up this gas station and the gas price was $6.30 a gallon! I thought to myself "Sh**! I should have got it back when it was $3.30 a gallon." Another place across the street had it for $6.29. I remember thinking how Vince had said to me IRL that I didn't really care how much gas was because I made so much money. (Yeah, LOL). We pulled in there and I don't know if someone bought gas, but I went inside with some other people. Janice from work was there again. (I can't stand her IRL). I bought iced tea (again iced tea) and pop for everyone in our group. 

The next thing I know, it's night and there's a street party going on outside. We were still in the gas station and I was acting all crazy and the life of the party. Some people yelled to us through the window for me to peel off the label from my bottle of iced tea, so I did it. (Yah, I'm a party animal, LOL). Janice was shocked that I was being so animated and outgoing because at work I'm very reserved. (Mostly because I h8 it). 

I don't know how things transitioned; I'm pretty sure this was the same dream. I think we were then watching the movie we had made. (I'm not at all sure of the order of these things, so I'll try to put them so they make sense). The movie was about sewing. I was sitting on the shore of this beautiful lake in the mountains. There was the entrance to the hot cave nearby. Apparently, this was where the people from the movie came to do on-camera confessions, like a reality show. A teacher asked me if I would leave so that I wouldn't be eavesdropping on their private confessions. I said, "No, it's okay, I just like to sit here and sew!"

Then there was sort of a dramatized documentary of the history of sewing. I saw that in ancient times, sewing was done by these special immortal priests, and only once they turned 800 years old. They were only allowed to sew for 400 years, until they turned 1200, then they were sacrificed. I saw two people holding a female priest by the arms and leading her somewhere. I was somehow made to know that that particular incident happened in France in 800 AD. I thought to myself, "That meant she was born in 400 BC." (My dream math is improving). I was amazed at how ancient that was. 

I don't remember anything else, but I know there was a lot more to this one.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-19-08*

Place holder. Will type later.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-20-08*
I had poor recall last night, especially before the WBTB, though afterwards, I got lucid. It was bad though. It was the most disturbing scary-type nightmare I've had so far. 

I set my phone to vibrate after a 2 hour countdown. It woke me this time, but I don't remember if I was dreaming. I don't think I was, and tried to WILD, but fell right back to sleep. Then my watch was set to go off at 3:45. I woke and went to the bathroom, brushed my teeth and took one of my new 100 mg B6's I bought yesterday. I went back to sleep and set my alarm for 4:45 when I really would try to WILD. I did, but drifted off and woke at about 5:45 with no recall at all.

The thing is, I was _awake_. eventually, after like 20 minutes I think, I fell asleep and had this nightmare.

*Escape from building/**Dessicated Rider nightmare DILD* The dream started with me and some other guys breaking into this building. It was a building where they played laser tag, and we were going to practice shooting magic spells at each other, because the walls were reflective and would be good for that. 

When we got in, there was this big room, like my high school gym. In one corner was an alcove that had a stone cross, like a gravestone, and another alcove had a vertical rectangular stone. I guess I knew they were burglar alarms or something, so I shot them with a sniper rifle. I think I then felt I had done something really bad and couldn't now undo it. I think I realized those stones were also to protect people from demons.

Anyway, we spent the whole night in there goofing off. At one point, we saw-cut a trough along the length of the gym floor. I don't remember what for. Eventually, it was morning, and I heard the employees start coming in, talking in the other room. At first I didn't care, then realized we'd be in trouble for being there. So I yelled, "Toonga!" which was apparently the alarm, (we had been making the other 2 ninja sounds all night www.realultimatepower.net if you don't know what I mean), and then me and the other guys ran out the back door of the gym.

We came into this huge room. I thought it looked like an empty airplane hangar. I saw at the end though that there were military guards at the end, at the open hangar door pulling some spiral razor wire across the exit. They had dogs that were going nuts too as we approached.

For no reason at all, I realized, "I'm dreaming, I can just blast them out of the way." I turned my body to the side and assumed a fireball position: my back arm was bent at the elbow and up over my head, my front arm's elbow at my waist, bent also. 

As I summoned the fireball, I thought of what I wanted to use. I thought of a flaming skull like Shang Tsung, or a green bolt like Ermac. I'd have to throw a lot of them though, So I decided on a horizontal column of fire about 6 feet in diameter and like 20 feet long. I blasted the guards and the dogs, sweeping the flame from side to side. I guess they were vaporized, because when I stopped, they were gone. 

I slid the razor wire carefully aside and we all ran outside. When we turned the corner, there were some more guards with dogs coming, so I blasted them too. There was also a black guy coming up a stairwell, and before I noticed that he was just an employee, I blasted him too. I guess my fire stopped working though, because he was still there, walking in front of us. He turned and said, "So are you going to clip me too now?" I said, "I already did."

We continued on, and there were tons of guards with dogs running at us. I was trying to use my fire, but it wouldn't work. I was just in my fireball stance making a "Fooooooooshhhhhh" noise at them. As luck would have it though, they all just ran past us.

It was at this point that the nightmare began. I very nearly lost lucidity, but I still had control, so I don't think I did. The first thing that happened was this guard ran past us on the right, leading not a dog, but this grey _thing_ on a leash. It looked like a really big, grey mountain lion, but all dried up, especially around the mouth, like a mummified mountain lion. It had no teeth, and its eyes were white and dead.

I was like, "WTF was that!?" to one of the guys I was with. We kept running, and coming past us on the left, was a darker grey man-_thing_ riding on top of a black rectangular box about the size of a stage coach. He was all dried out like the mountain lion thing, especially his mouth, which was frozen in a circle, as though he were saying "Oh," and had the same dead eyes. I think he was shirtless, but I didn't notice if he had pants. The front, back and bottom walls of the coach were missing, so it was like a canopy. It was being pulled by a black horse-_thing_ which had no back legs, but was supported in the rear by the coach's harness. It wasn't dried out like the other two things. I could also see that it didn't have the same muscular or skeletal structure as a horse. A horse has smooth round flanks. This thing was much too angular.

I was terrified of this guy. He passed us, and then he turned his coach around and came right up to me. I stopped and tried to throw the fire column at him, but was just making the "Fooooooooshhhhhh" noise at him as he pulled the coach/canopy right over me. I knew I was in a bad spot, so I tried to sneak back out the front and walk calmly away. The rider saw me of course and said, without moving his frozen, dessicated mouth, "No way, Jose. Why don't you come up here and ride with me for a while?" 

I was scared out of my mind. I didn't want to ride with him. I said, "I mustn't," and tried to walk away, but he grabbed my arm. I was so _scared!_ Somehow, I willed myself awake.

I instinctively stayed still for a DEILD, then thought, "f*** that! Let's reset this one," and turned over.

I don't know if it was in the dream or after I woke, but I got the feeling he wanted to talk to me about all the immoral things I want to do in lucid dreams, like have sex with movie stars. I don't think I can give up that goal, because I want it so bad, but I was so scared of him!

That was a terrible dream. Even if it was lucid. I hated it. It still freaks me out even as I re-read it.

I can only attribute the lucidity to the B6. I normally take a multi-vitamin with like 2 mg of B6, or sometimes a B complex with 20 mg. This one had 100 mg, which is, I hear, the amount recommended for lucid dreaming. I did try autosuggesting that I would think logically in my dream. Perhaps the new phrase helped some too. I don't think the B6 contributed to the nightmarish nature of the dream though. If it did, I'll find out next time I take it.

----------


## Hiros

Congrats on the lucid, even if it was a bad experience





> I don't know if it was in the dream or after I woke, but I got the feeling he wanted to talk to me about all the immoral things I want to do in lucid dreams, like have sex with movie stars. I don't think I can give up that goal, because I want it so bad, but I was so scared of him!



Sounds like this could be a reservation you've had deep down all along. I think you'll probably need to deal with it, else it could become a recurring thing.

I hope you don't have that experience again. I see lucid dreams as you do, somewhere to play out my wildest fantasies, regardless of the morality involved. As long as we know the difference between fantasy and reality, I don't see any danger.
Heck, one of my goals is to throw the earth into the sun... just because it would look cool.

And I loved reading about you blasting away troops with fire  ::D:  Remember they aren't real people, so its as harmless as swatting an imaginary fly.
Ohh, And sex with movie stars, wicked goal I must say.

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, I do have reservations about it. I feel like I'm doing something wrong, even though it's a dream and I'm not interacting with anyone except my own mind. 

It was very cool to do the fire column, but then it stopped working, and I don't know why. I wish I would have thought to just teleport away or spin and change the scenery, but I was just stupid in this one. Almost like I am in all my other dreams, but this one was lucid.

*3-21-08*

I had a pretty awesome dream last night. It was at The School, which is, like The House, a location that keeps recurring in my dreams every few months or so. The School has an enormous locker room in the basement. It continues for several gymnasium-sized rooms, all connected together. 

I had like three other dreams that were fairly long too, but I was lazy and didn't write them down, so now I forgot them. I was going to skip on writing the one down, but then thought I should, since it was about The School, and didn't want to forget it.

Sometime in the night, I spontaneously had a false awakening, which is unusual for me. It must be because of the B6. I looked at my clock and thought it was 3:46 or so and dreamed I took a vitamin, but the next time I woke up, it was about 1:30. I think that's right, but I'm really not sure which one was the false awakening. 

*At The School with people from work/Tae Kwon Do/fencing*I have my notes for this one at home, so I might have to redo this later. The first thing I remember is that I was in this school room like my 3rd grade classroom. There were round tables in there though, like the ones we had in kindergarten. The first part I remember was that my fencing instructor was there, very nearly naked. He was wearing like a sumo loincloth. Really weird. He was teaching us something, but I don't know what.

It was also alternately like the place I work, with cubicle walls that were only about 4 feet tall. I remember my boss JS was there, and JG who got fired was back too, sitting at one of the tables. Then we were going to have a Tae Kwon Do class and we had to practice jumping over one of the short cubicle walls and doing a flying kick at someone on the other side. I really wanted to do well and as I was waiting for my turn, I thought about whether I should use my right foot that had the surgery and still hurt, or my left foot, which didn't hurt, but wouldn't kick as strong. 

Then I had to go to the bathroom and left the room. I don't remember going downstairs, but I was immediately in the basement of The School. It was almost summer in the dream, and school had let out, so there were now no lockers downstairs at all. There were no benches either. Just the huge rooms, one after another for as far as I could see, and sloping gradually downward. The floors were a brick red linoleum tile, and there were about a dozen cleaning ladies with mops who were waxing the floor. (IRL we just waxed our kitchen floor 2 days ago). I was a person of importance in the dream, I guess, and I thought they would appreciate it if I told them it looked nice. I did, and they said thank you and seemed really happy that I told them that. 

Now get this, another missed opportunity. Everything in the dream was like, mind-blowingly real, (I attribute this to the B6. That's really some amazing stuff. The dream happened in the hour after I took it), and I honestly thought to myself, "So, The School really is a real place and not just in my dreams." I think I looked at my hand, and like so many times lately, it looked perfectly normal, so I concluded that it really was real. 

Then I went out of the barren locker room and was in an upstairs hallway. The cleaning ladies were talking to me and asking me why they built the building with the underground sewer and water like they did. I guess it was getting in their way while cleaning or something?  :Confused:  I said "I don't know. It was built long before I was born." But I thought maybe the cashiers would know. We went out of the locker room and into the hallway outside of the 3rd grade classroom, though I don't know how we got there. Tina M. from my previous "naked at school" dream was there. She was wearing an apron and was a cashier. (I guess the school was also a grocery store). She was walking to her register and we were following her to ask her about the plumbing. 

At this point, we ran into the group of people from work. JS and JG and some others. They were walking around the hallways and expected me to come with them. I felt bad because I still had to go to the bathroom, and had been roaming around the locker room and hanging out with the cleaning ladies and hadn't done that. But I didn't want to say that I still had to go, because they would think I had been goofing off the whole time I was gone from the classroom. 

Then my phone started vibrating like crazy on the nightstand and woke me up. It was a mother f***ing spam text message about a loan or something. It was 4 f***ing 49 in the morning! I would have been even more pissed off, but as it was, my watch was set to the wrong time and the alarm wasn't going to go off for another hour. So it was a good thing my phone woke me up. I was about to go back to sleep, but after debating it with myself, decided I should really get up and write this all down. I noticed that I had accidentally mis-set my watch an hour off. I did a reality check because all the confusion about times and stuff had really messed me up, but I was awake.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-22-08*

This is my WBTB, so I only had time to write up this one, but it was a good one. I really liked it.

*Im a STUD!*I almost forgot this one. When I got out of bed, I had no recall of it at all. Then when I sat down in front of my computer for my WBTB, I suddenly remembered it. Im so glad I did, because this was a pretty nice dream.

I was outside of Home Depot on Brookpark Road. Me and Vince were going skating like we used to when we were teenagers. We had to wait to go in, I guess, and we met this blonde girl there standing outside on her skates. Vince knew her from a long time before. He passed her by at first, then recognized her and went up and said something like, OMG, is that you, _______? I havent seen you in so long! She seemed really tall, even with skates on. I mentioned this, but said Id have to wait until I got my own skates on to really compare. I liked her a lot, and apparently she liked me too, because we talked for a long time, though I dont remember about what, then we hooked up. I dont remember actually going in to the skating rink.

In the next part of the dream I remember, she was now my girlfriend and we were at Cedar Point with a bunch of other people in our group. There were also two other girls in the group. They both had dark hair and were both pretty hot. I was cordial to them, and apparently they liked me too. (I am such a stud).  ::D:  They didnt know that I was dating the blonde girl. And I really liked the attention, so I didnt point it out to them. 

We went in this one shop, and there were these Chinese people in there. I went in with my blonde girlfriend, and she turned into my actual wife, who is Chinese, while we were in the store. Another Chinese girl who I apparently knew from our group came in and was looking at the merchandise and found this tiny helmet that I thought looked like an ancient Mandarin warriors helmet. It was like two inches tall and she bought it. She seemed really happy that she got it. My wife found something she wanted and bought it too, but I dont remember what it was. 

For some reason, at some point we were in the back of the shop. There was this counter that encircled the employees area. We were sitting in chairs there and there were some other people with a bunch of cats. They and their cats had to climb around on the underside of the counter without touching the floor for some reason.  :Confused:  I watched as the cats dug their claws into the underside of the counter and climbed around. The following cats sniffed the bottom of the counter as they were climbing and knew that the other cats had gone that way and followed the same path. We were then back in the front of the shop and I remember vividly seeing a Chinese guy carrying in a black cat, holding him like Tacgnol (Tacgnol if you dont know already) so he could take part in the climbing around the counter. Then I guess we left the shop and went back out to the park, because I dont remember any more.

This whole time, those other two girls were talking with me and hanging out with me and making it perfectly obvious that they wanted me to choose one of them. We all went in another shop. It was some artsy shop. There were African masks in there. Everything looked pretty stupid and uninteresting, so we didnt stay in there long. I was talking to the other two girls and not paying much attention to my girlfriend, who was now the blonde girl again. When we left the shop, The two dark-haired girls went out first, and I followed them, and my blonde girlfriend was behind me. I was walking pretty fast and she said something like, Are you just going to leave me behind? I then decided that the gig was up and I had to make it clear to the dark-haired girls that I was with her. I stopped and let her catch up and put my arm around her. She felt pretty real. I then kissed her passionately which felt pretty real too, from what I remember. (I wish I remembered this one better, because I know it was pretty good, though my recall isnt). The other two girls were watching and apparently then decided that I had chosen the blonde girl right then, so they stopped flirting with me from then on.

I dont remember anything else, but I _liked_ that dream.  :smiley: 

Okay, now I have time to write. I tried to WILD again (2 galantaminds at 6 am, up for an hour, took a B6 before bed last night, preset 12-21-07) but got woke up _right_ as I was getting the strong vibrations because my mom felt it was of the utmost importance to tell me the snow was up to the side door on our side steps.  :Mad:  I was so pissed. I eventually got back the feeling, but it was much weaker. I did feel the sinking, though it was mild. When I moved immediately after to do a reality check, I was awake.  :Sad: 

*House construction fragment*Sometime before my WBTB, I remember dreaming about a guy building a modular home. There was some kind of diagonal brace made out of a rayon cord that connected to a bracket attached to the studs. TB from work was there. I don't remember what he was doing. Supervising?

*School library tower*I know this dream was much longer than the small bit I remember. I was at this really tall building. It was a library of some university. There was a ramp going in a spiral around the tower. I was waiting at the top for this girl to come out so I could talk to her. I think I was going to talk to her for Vince because he liked her but was being a pussy. The ramp ended at the bottom in my house. 

*Hammer factory in my bedroom WILD*Then I woke up to my alarm at 6:00 and stayed up for an hour writing the first entry here. After all the snow faggotry, I managed to get to sleep and had a dream, or it may have still been HI, because I could alternately feel my body lying in bed. (I think now it's more correct to say I DEILDed right back into the same dream every time I felt my body and sort of woke up). Anyway, I was in my bedroom which was now also a hammer factory. I thought, Okay, lets try to go along with it. Maybe Ill be drawn deeper into the dream. There were hammer heads all hanging on racks all around my room. They had nails sticking out of the tops of them and some out of the sides. I figured I would hammer some nails in. I got one head and a regular hammer with a handle, set the head on the floor, and started hitting the nail on the top. It was only sticking up like an eighth of an inch, and I drove it in. I tried to hit the ones on the side of the head, but they wouldnt go in. Its like they were cast as part of the hammer. 

I walked out into the living room then and everything was pretty dark, like it usually is in my WILDs. (f***) But I could see and didnt want to try to open my eyes because I knew what happened last time I did. I was hoping to see Marisa Miller there, but she wasnt. The rocking swivel chair was completely black to me, so I thought she might be there, but my subconscious blocked it out from me. Eventually I was able to see the chair and it was just my winter coat and gloves laying there. I had on my grey sweater, (again with the grey), and like I always do, I put my right arm in first and held the sleeve of my sweater so it wouldnt get bunched up in the coat sleeve. Then for my left arm, I thought, This is a dream, Ill just put my arm in without holding the sleeve. I did, and the sleeve didnt get bunched up like it would IRL. (Yeah, my lucid superpowers are awesome).  ::rolleyes:: 

I walked into the kitchen, and forgot myself and opened my eyes, then of course my real eyes opened, and I lost it all.

I thought at first it was just HI, but Im inclined to call it a WILD, because there were moments where I wasnt aware of my body. And after I left the bedroom, I was mostly unaware of it. Yay. A WILD. Pretty crappy one though. 

*Lucid on my front lawn DILD*I gave up on the wilding at about 10:00 because I was feeling really awake and didnt want to just lay there in bed for another hour. So I tried to go to sleep. It seemed like it took forever, but I guess not really because I woke up from this one at 10:38.

I was in my kitchen again. I was watching some kind of demonstration on my computer. At some point, it turned into a porno with Marisa Miller and some other girl I dont know.  ::o:  It was no longer on my computer, I was watching it in third person. They were getting it on together, then one looked at the other, and said something like, Okay, what do we do now? Then there were two guys there, one with each of the girls. I kept watching and more and more people joined in. It was pretty crazy. 

Then it ended, and I was back in my kitchen. My wife was going out with her friend Vicki, skiing I guess. They had just left and my mom was talking to me about something. She talked for what seemed a long time, then said Theyre still out there. 

My wife and Vicki were cleaning out her car beside the seats. I went outside to the front sidewalk and noticed that the sidewalk and driveway were completely clear and dry. I was like, Wait, it snowed last night. This must be a dream. It seemed _so_ real though. I honestly thought it was reality, just like the last one at The School. I tried to do the finger-through-palm reality check, and it didnt work, just like in real life. This dream wasnt fooling me though, I knew it had snowed last night and the driveway was not clear. Before I could even think to do anything though, my real body had to take a deep breath and that woke me up. (sh**)

----------


## Hiros

Yaaaaaay!
Congrats on the WILD.
Your due for a long one any day now.

I had to look up who Marisa Miller is, but she's pretty hot. Yay for dream porn, lol.  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

I sure hope so. I’ve been having amazingly real dreams since I got these 100 mg B6 pills. The problem is they’re so real I don’t even think to question whether I’m dreaming or not. I hope they don’t start to lose their effectiveness.

And Marisa Miller is so hot, I would so love to lucid pork her. Probably even more than Jessica Alba.

*3-23-08*

I had absolutely zero recall from before my WBTB. I woke several times during the night and did remember the dream, then just went back to sleep, so I forgot them all. 

Today was the first time I tried the 2 Galantamind and the B6 during my WBTB. I couldn’t get the WILD to work though. I got some mild vibrations in my head pretty quickly and was surprised by that, but then drifted off. I couldn’t get the strong vibrations afterwards at all. I did have all these super-realistic dreams though. The last one was so goofy, I can’t believe I didn’t get lucid.

*John McCain in my kitchen*I was in the dining room sitting at the table with my wife and mom. John McCain was there too, sitting in the chair next to the window, and was talking to us about some political stuff I guess. I wasn’t listening very hard though and at one point looked to the living room to some show that was on the TV. My wife said something and brought my attention back to the conversation, and I felt bad for letting my mind wander like that when we had such a famous guest there in our house. 

He wanted us to decide something, I don’t know what, and we were looking over this brochure and trying to make sense of it. He didn’t have much time though, so while we were reading, he excused himself, saying he had a lot of other things to go to. I walked him to the side door and said, “I know I never met you, but I did have a dream about you!” He said, “Oh really?” or something, and I told him about some dream that I never had, but remembered in the dream. “We were at a church group meeting,” I told him. I started out talking fine, then my voice got trembly when I realized this was probably the most famous person I ever talked to, and it was all _so_ real. He looked and sounded just like the real person. If only he could have been Marisa Miller or Jessica Alba.  :Sad:  I felt like such a fag though. He walked out the door, and there was a parking lot outside of my house. The ground sloped upward toward our back yard, and there were like, highway bridges overhead. I didn’t think this was strange at all in the dream.

*Real life Mortal Kombat tournament*I don't remember a lot of this dream. Only that my friend Ron was in a Mortal Kombat tournament. Later, it was me who was in the tournament, and instead of it being a game, it was real life. I was in this long corridor and a whole bunch of fighters were following me. I had a small paring knife that I was using to fight them off with. I vaguely remember stabbing someone. Eventually, I came to this kitchen in the middle of the corridor. There were a bunch of knives there. I picked up a cleaver and thought it would be useful. I looked for a larger knife to replace the paring knife in my other hand. I could only find something like a bread knife that didn't have a sharp point. I decided to keep the paring knife because I could stab with it while slashing with the cleaver.

That’s about all I remember

*Mythbusters cross country tour/lynching*Disclaimer: If you're a tree-hugging civil rights liberal hippy, this probably will be offensive to you. Even I find it mildly disturbing; you’ll probably cry yourself to sleep.  :tongue2:  Read at your own discretion. 

I was on a cross country tour with the people from Mythbusters. I'm not entirely sure of the order, but I think it started with us skydiving with whatever those things that look like snowboards are called attached to our feet. Air surfing? They had a cat with a human body who was skydiving too. I was like, "The cat is skydiving too!?"

We were like surfing through this canyon on our airboards, or whatever they're called, and there was this graffiti of a rainbow on a canyon wall. I said, "That reminds me of skittles!" One of the people from the show said, "That reminds me of fags!" 

Then we were no longer skydiving, but were walking through this trailer park that I've never been to. We walked past a bunch of trailers that were painted bright rainbow colors. One of them said, "Why do the fags keep asking us for money?" I looked at him and he was like, "Seriously!  They do!" Apparently they kept getting letters from some gay society asking for a contribution or something. 

Just then we saw a gay black guy in the trailer park. There was a wide open area which was like a central field. I chased him with a square stick that was made out of plastic and he ran across the field. I was yelling "Nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger!" or it might have been "Faggot faggot faggot faggot faggot!" (I spend too much time on 4chan). I couldn't catch him though. Carrie then said, "His engine is weak!" meaning, he had a fat ass and couldn't run very fast. Then I did catch up to him and whacked him pretty good on the leg. It didn't slow him down though. 

The next thing I remember is we had caught him and this really muscular guy had a garbage can lid. He put it in front of the gay guy's face and punched it really hard. The gay guy apparently blocked it by putting a metal pail over his head, which the buff guy couldn't see through the garbage can lid. Carrie was there though and she said, "Don't you think a guy knows when his punch connects!?"

The gay guy then fell backwards, apparently to convince the two that he had really been hit. He fell into a bird's nest and immediately became a stick figure of a mother bird. There were 5 stick figure baby birds in there. Each one grabbed one of his limbs and his head in its beak and pulled. I was like, OMG, are they really gonna show this on TV? One of the birds ripped his head off and blood spurted out on the nest. Then his legs came off and the last two birds pulled on his arms. The one pulling on the left arm won and ripped it off. The right arm then turned into a long strand like spaghetti and got really long and squiggly. The last bird pulled his body off the nest. 

Then we were at the closing show for the Mythbusters cross country tour. It was in an arena or something. The stick figure was being pulled across the stage and they were saying her name. It was really really long, like 20 names, and they were strange, like Etheria and the like.

That’s all I remember. I think I woke up at that point.

----------


## Hiros

Ok... that was the most disturbing dream I've read in looong time.
Smack your subconcious silly, then kick it while its down.

Yay for the Mythbusters though!

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, I plead influence from 4chan. That, and playing Mortal Kombat Armageddon and Deception for about an hour before bed every night, thus explaining all the violence.

I wasn't disturbed by it at all in the dream. Or even after I woke up. Now that I write it down though, it does sound pretty extreme.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-24-08*

Not much recall last night. I only remembered a portion of a long dream in the morning after my WBTB, in which I didn't even get out of bed. 

*Winnie the Pooh, invader of realms*Winnie the Pooh was working out and bulking up to invade some other world. Then it cut to a commercial for Pantene.

Yeah, really. That's all I remember. Pretty sad.

*3-25-08*

Better recall tonight. I didn't remember anything from before the WBTB, but after I got up, I had a pretty long, nice dream.

In it, I was at Wendy's or McDonalds with Vince. My ex-gf Holly was there again, with a couple other girls I didn't recognize, but just knew that they were also from skating like her. Vince was over near the entrance and approached this other table where there was a girl sitting with her boyfriend. He finally worked up the nerve to talk to girls apparently, (he's usually a pussy in real life), and even in front of her boyfriend. He said to her, "Are you really attracted to him? Do you _really_ want to f*** this guy?"

I don't know what the outcome of that was, because I was talking to Holly. It was so nice to talk to her again after so long. She mentioned Tara, another of my ex-girlfriends, and said she had gotten married. I said, "Oh, that's nice." I was really happy that Tara got married and was happy. (We went out, but I was never really seriously interested in her). Tara has red hair, and the thought of her apparently transferred to Holly, who now also had red hair. I even noticed this in the dream, but it didn't make me lucid.

The next thing I knew, we were walking around the trailer park I used to live at. (That's two dreams with trailers in only a few days). We were just roaming around leisurely. We went back to the one that used to be my home, and met my father just about to leave in his car. (IRL, I haven't seen my father since I was 2). In the passenger's seat was Jennifer who I used to work with at Sunglass Hut. They said they were going out to the store to get some Febreeze. They asked me if I wanted to go, but I didn't want to leave Holly. I asked if they could handle it without me. They seemed mad that I didn't want to go.

Then they weren't in the car. My father was standing in the driveway with another guy. They both pulled their pants down and were just standing there. I have no idea what they did that for. Draba was outside too. He took a poop in the snow.

Then Holly, the other two girls, Jennifer and I were all out in the car. We were now in Houston. We were on our way to an "Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader" live show. I was on a team but by the time we got there, the show had already started. When we arrived, the question was "What is 15359 divided by 3?" I saw some other questions that the people didn't pick. One was "What is the first letter?" (meaning "of the alphabet). The teams had costumes. The team whose turn it was was called "Cocks." They had a costume that had a tongue that mechanically went in and out of the mouth and was shaped like a penis.  :Confused: 

Yeah, it got pretty crazy near the end, but it was fun to hang out with girls that I used to like and just relax with them.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-26-08*

Two dreams last night. A short one from before my WBTB (I woke up on my own 20 minutes before it), and one slightly longer one after that involved The Steep Hill, another common dream location for me, just like The School and The House.

*My Shopbot business*In this one, I owned a Shopbot (computerized woodworking machine). (IRL, I'm looking to buy a used one soon). I just got it and was trying to figure out what were the maximum dimensions I can cut. There were people who were arguing over whose project I should do first.

*RV trip with coworkers on The Steep Hill*I was out on a RV trip with some people that I work with. I only remember Dave S., the handicapped one. We were at a gas station and I made a wrong turn. We had just come down a hill to get to the gas station and we were supposed to go back the way we came. I turned around in another parking lot and went back up the hill.

This was The Steep Hill. Well, it wasn't the exact same one as I usually see, which is in the Metroparks somewhere (not IRL) but it was just like it. I started driving up the hill and it was so steep I couldn't see the road in front of me. It felt like we were going up at a 60 degree angle. We were going up a bridge that had wooden piers. I was really scared and was driving really slow. My mom was in the passenger seat and she told me that this bridge was made in the 60's, so it wasn't as dangerous as another similarly steep one she knew about that was built in the 1920's.

----------


## Hiros

> The team whose turn it was was called "Cocks." They had a costume that had a tongue that mechanically went in and out of the mouth and was shaped like a penis.



 ::?:  Disturbing... but funny  ::D: 




> I started driving up the hill and it was so steep I couldn't see the road in front of me. It felt like we were going up at a 60 degree angle. We were going up a bridge that had wooden piers. I was really scared and was driving really slow.



Hey, your stealing my bad driving dreams!  :tongue2: 
Thats an interesting one. More creative than just ramming a car because the brakes don't work. I hope I don't have a steep hill dream now  ::?:

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-27-08*

Only one dream recalled last night, and only the tail end of it. I wasn't even trying though, really. I was really stressed out yesterday before bed. 

*Letter from God*My mom and I were up in the attic and she had gotten a letter. It was from God and was in one of those 8.5x11 brown envelopes. Inside was a letter, (I don't know, or don't remember what it said) and a vinyl record. The record was square like the envelope, instead of round. My mom put it on a record player and listened to it with headphones. I could just barely hear it. It sounded like some '60s pop group. She said it was the best song she had ever heard, which I pretty much expected, since it was sent to her by God. She then went to put it up in the attic cupboard, and was trying to find a good place for it so it wouldn't get scratched.

And then my watch alarm went off.

----------


## unseen wombat

*3-28-08*

Recalled nothing from before WBTB. I was so sleepy I didn't even remember turning off my alarm at 3:45. I meant to get up and take a B6, but then the next time I woke, it was 4:45 and I didn't want to waste any of the effect I might get tomorrow on one crappy REM period, since I had to be up at 6:45 and it would take an hour and a half to digest.

*Loitering in the street*I was going to this woodworking show, and there was going to be a test. It felt kind of like the time I took the PE exam. My mom drove me this time, and she had brought my calculator for me. We were just sitting in the car on the street, not even in front of any building, waiting for the show to start so I could go in. We were actually on a parkway, really similar to that one near Case Western that I drove through once by accident.

Anyway, it came time for me to go, I guess, and I was walking down the street with a bunch of other guys. I wasn't sure where we were going. A lot happened here that I remember nothing about. I was too sleepy and lazy to write down the dream when I woke up, so I've forgotten a lot. The next thing I remember is that I guess some guys were causing trouble, because then two cop cars drove up with their lights flashing. 

I didn't want anything to do with it; I didn't want the cops to think I was part of the trouble, or to make me testify against the troublemakers, so I walked ahead about a hundred feet and there was a sidestreet on the left that went down a hill and curved to the left. I walked as naturally as I could down the hill and around the curve. I was still thinking about getting to the show, and realized I had left my calculator in the car. I wasn't going to go back past the cops to get it though. The road went under a stone arch bridge there and I hid underneath it. 

That's all I remember of that one.

*At the mall fragment*I only remember that I was at the mall with someone. I think we were looking for something. When I woke up, I remembered a lot more. Then I was trying to remember the first one too, and in the mean time, I forgot the last one.

----------


## unseen wombat

I know I'm late, but I have been writing my dreams throughout the weekend. I just haven't written them here. I took B6 both nights, after having taken nothing, not even multivitamins all week; so get ready for a wall of text...

*3-29-08*

I woke up at 6:20 for my WBTB and stayed up for an hour, but like a retard, I only took one Galantamind. What was I thinking? I always take two on the weekend when I'm WILDing. I didn't even think about taking two. And I didn't get anywhere with the WILD. I could feel my mind shutting down, and was consciously willing myself to stay awake, but I drifted off at least 3 times. Well, it was a good experiment, so that nullifies the placebo argument. 

*Real life Resident Evil with Hiros*This was at 2:38 am, and I went to bed at 1, so this was certainly my first dream of the night. It felt really long, but they say the first dream isn't. Oh well. I was in this video game in a building with a bunch of zombies. I don't remember much about that, but at some point, I cleared the stage, or teleported out. I was looking at a map of this area around another building, it was at the bottom of the map, and I was surprised that the map didn't go on farther. I didn't see many zombies there, so I decided to go there. The next thing I knew, I was there inside the building and Hiros was there too. We didn't do much, because there were no zombies around. He said he had something that would keep the zombies away. It was a giant gemstone. (I think this came out of reading his journal entry about having a ring that would help him control his lucidity). We both had inventories of our stuff we had collected in the game, and they were in these rooms of the building. We were in a large open room. It was pretty dark and dingy in there, like it had been abandoned. All along the one building wall, There were rooms with only 3 walls. The open wall facing us showed one item of our inventory inside. There were two stories of these rooms. I don't know if one story was Hiros' and one was mine, or what.

I think I was looking in the building for a giant gemstone like his to keep the zombies away. Eventually, I looked at my inventory and noticed I had a couple of them. Then we relaxed. I don't know what happened here, but the next thing I remember is realizing that the gemstone doesn't really keep zombies away! I looked outside through one of the windows in the inventory rooms. There was something creeping around out there. It wasn't a zombie, but looked and walked more like a licker. I had a shotgun and started shooting at it, even thought it was pretty far from me. Then I woke up.

(Dammit Hiros, get your facts straight. You're gonna get me killed by zombies yet)!  :tongue2: 

*Boring fragment*This fragment is the tail end of a much longer dream that I woke up from at 6:10. I was talking to this guy. He was just getting off work and it was like 10:30. He said he wouldn't get home for a long time because he lived far away. I didn't really believe this, and asked him where he lived. He said North Royalton. Another guy who was standing with me agreed and said, "Oh yeah, that's a long drive. you won't get home til 1:30. (IRL, North Royalton is about 20 minutes away from me). I agreed too, but then thought, "Wait a minute, it's not _that_ far." But I didn't say anything.

*Epic long crazy ass dream about relatives and college and 4chan*
Again, I was at my trailer I used to live in. (Retardedly missed dreamsign). Next door there lived a couple with a baby, and my Aunt Allie from Pennsylvania was over there visiting them. At one point, I used a rake that was leaning against the back part of the trailer. I put it back near the front and it banged against the side of the house. One of them came out and thought I was knocking.

Back at my house, there was a note stuck to the front door from Aunt Allie for my mom. I don't know what it said. I then went out to see my aunt. She introduced me to some other relatives that had come with her. I guess they were distant cousins of mine, and they were both hot babes. They were there with their husbands though, and we were now in a college gymnasium with a bunch of other people. It was some kind of college event. I don't know what. I was sitting in a chair, and the girls sat down on their spouses' laps. Only one couple actually had a chair though. The other husband sat down on an invisible chair, or he just got into a sitting position, I don't know. He was directly in front of me and pretty close. The girl was about to sit down, and she put her arms on my lap first. Her face was really close to my crotch. She was wearing a red velvet top and had really big breasts. I felt them on my lap, and touched her arms I think, and felt the texture of her blouse. It was really vivid and realistic. 

This text faded out because it's gross: Then she sat down, and we were watching this crazy video of a 4chan chess match. I was playing it like a video game, but didn't really know what I was doing. The pieces were all 4chan memes. (Memes that don't actually exist AFAIK). On the right, Ziggy was blue like a smurf. This was apparently a meme. The pawns were shooting poop at one another. When they were hit, they would melt into the square they were on and the other side would score a point. The other person I was playing against then made a move where one pawn got on the other's shoulders. Then another shot poop at them and they both fell backwards and melted for double points. One pawn ate the other's poop and then took a big dump himself. He then flew away with the poop and dropped it into a pot in a kitchen. The scene then cut to the shoop lips with a straw singing, "I can really suck!"

Then I woke up and literally LOL'd at how f***ing crazy that was.

*Cursed toy and getaway at sea*I had bought this woodworking toy from Rockler (A woodworking store). It was cursed or something and I was with my wife trying to get away from people who were chasing us. I think they may have been trying to get the cursed toy. We were on a small boat and were out in the ocean or the lake or something. We saw a much larger boat and motored up to it. We thought we could ride on there and get away easier. 

When we got on though, there were some vietnamese people who started beating me up. The ship's pilot kept punching me and yelling at me. The dream had subtitles, but I only remember he was spelling A-B-S-U-R-D! There was one guy who spoke english. I asked if we could swap ships. They then stopped yelling and hitting me. They all seemed to like that idea. They said they could do that, but I couldn't keep "The Queen" (I guess that was the name of the ship). They said I would have to return it tomorrow at noon. I understood that they would keep our small boat in exchange for the use of theirs.

*3-30-08*

*Epic, epic long Valley of the Churches nightmare*
I wrote this during my first WBTB at 4:00. I woke up and was _awake_, so I figured I may as well get up and write it. I started trying to write it longhand, but it was _so_ long, I decided to type it.

It started out that I was with Don from church. He had a speaker box from an organ or something. I said it wouldn't sell for much on Ebay, and that it looked like a Jehovah's Witness's speaker box. Or maybe Christ Scientist's or Scientologist's. One of those cults. Then I think I left the church and slid down a steep hill. Vince was there and I was riding in a wheel chair. I started to lose control, because he was supposed to be holding the handles, but was instead just letting me roll down the hill. I managed to slow myself down and flopped over onto a bush in front of someone's house. I got up and walked a bit and found myself in a valley with all churches. I was now Torg from Sluggy Freelance. There was snow all over and I went into one of the churches for shelter. I really picked the wrong one because this was a court run by perverts. 

Then the dream shifted, I think, and I was on trial by these perverts on a TV show. I had worked on their computer back in 1989 and had stood trial for something. But I found 14 images on the computer that would have gotten them in a lot of trouble that I used to bargain with them and the judge, who was one of the perverts, found in favor of me. I was back there now though, for sentencing! I said that I didn't see why I was being sentenced, when I had won the original case. I knew the whole trial was a sham, and asked if this was all solid. I meant if the table that was between me and my pervert council and the pervert prosecutor was solid, then I meant if the floor beneath us was solid, or if there was something under there which they used to tip the trial out of my favor. The pervert judge said of course it was solid and there was nothing under there. I said that in this old building there's absolutely nothing in the basement? He tried to keep lying, but I insisted that he show us what was down there. I guess he finally gave in and took me there, and it was the way out.

I went out, and was in the valley of the churches. I walked around and almost ended up back in the exact same one, but then picked another. Here's where it really starts to turn into a nightmare. Inside were these creepy alien things. They were people-shaped aliens, but they had "pets" that were strange looking-creatures. They were very polite to me and some girl who was now with me, but I could tell how they looked at me that they had other plans in store for us. There was a door with a king's crown roughly carved into the wood, and one with a queen's crown (sorta like the chess symbols, but really rough). The aliens opened the queen's door and inside, was another door! Like the ones in adjoining rooms, but in the dream, this was bad news for us. I was somehow knocked out and quite a lot happened next that I don't remember. 

The next thing I remember vividly was that I had somehow escaped from the aliens and was out in the snow again. I didn't want to go back to any of the the churches, so I took a road out of the valley. I again slid down a really steep hill and again almost lost control, but kept from going too fast by grabbing at the leafless trees on the side of the road. At the bottom, there was a hillside going up to my left, and it continued down to my right. The road was a shelf on the hillside. Below me, were a bunch of trailers. (Again with the trailers! And I even told myself that that was my new dreamsign, but I still didn't get lucid)!  ::angry::  I walked along this road and it curved to the left and was now built such that if I stepped off of either side, I would fall a long way down. There were all these guy lines and structural parts of electrical towers all around. There were also live wires wrapped around all these things at ground level. It was pretty scary navigating through these wires. I was still Torg from Sluggy. At one point, as I was going through them, someone said they didn't think this was legit, since the valley had gas service, so they didn't really need electric too, because, "Whats the difference between a gravity natural gas system at this elevation and one that's hydraulically pumped?" Yeah.  :Confused:  I now noticed gas pipes running along the road as well as the dangerous electrical stuff.

I then decided that I should turn back. At one point, I had to swing from one electrical tower leg to another. I had my knee hooked around one and was hanging with my hand as well. I was swinging off the edge of the road and trying to reach the other. Under the road now, instead of a drop, was a river. There were albino alligators in there! One almost bit me, but I reached the next brace and swung myself away as fast as I could. I still landed in the river though, and now the alligator was coming for me! I knew I couldn't outswim him, and was exhausted from the swinging anyway. I managed to clamber out of the water back onto the road, which was now super narrow. I thought I was safe for a minute, but then the alligator climbed out too! I scrambled away from him on my back and fell back in the water. I knew I wasn't going to get away. I imagined what it would be like to be bitten in half, which, in the dream, felt pretty real. I knew I would die quickly, but thought it was better that the alligator bite the bottom half of me off because then I wouldn't have to still be alive for even a few moments with my head inside of him. That would be worse.

The next thing I knew though, the aliens from the church had called off the alligator! The alligator actually gave me a grin, like he knew there was something worse in store for me. I was back up on the road, which curved back around to the right. The aliens' "pets" were all grinning at me. I think I may have now become semi-lucid, or, more likely, I knew this was part of the same scenario I had just experienced, because I started punching and kicking the pets. I kicked the alligator, then this guy burst up out of the water holding what looked like a purple Ornithomimus with a hawk's beak. It was pretty freaky and was grinning at me, as were all the other pets, even as I punched and kicked them. The aliens were guiding me to the queen's door again. I gleefully walked along, stepping on top of all these small, brightly-colored pets on the path. They were squishy like plastic dog toys. The aliens opened the queen's door and inside was another door. I then woke up and was really scared by all this, but then realized it was just a nightmare.

*Epic long nightmare, continued!*
I'm writing this during my next WBTB at 6:20.

I went back to bed after writing that, and the f***ing nightmare continued! Apparently, the aliens' purpose was to harvest all human life on earth. In this new dream, I had somehow learned of this from my previous dream. Again, I didn't get lucid, even though I was laying there saying to myself, "This is a dream. All of this is just a dream. I know that I'm dreaming."  ::rolleyes::  Anyway, the aliens were still 15 light years away, so we had some time. I got everyone together and got them into a spaceship so they wouldn't be here when the aliens came. I don't know where they were headed, but most people were all asleep in there. There may have been one or two who weren't. I had to close the door from the outside, so I had to remain behind. I was now an old man. The ship went off and I was the last person on Earth. It was very lonely. I had this observation room where I could track the progress of the ship. I knew I would have to destroy this room before the aliens got there or they would be able to track right where everyone was.

At one point, I was in my observation room and I had the collected digital library of everything ever made. Of all the things I could have watched or listened to, what do you think I picked? If you said pr0n, shame on you!  :wink2:  I had apparently become an opera singer during my life. I had a virtual reality headset and was singing this opera. I could apparently see the other actors and interact with them, because I was walking all over the place in my observation room. (I was watching this 3rd person). The only words I remember from the opera were "O Theosophanes." 

I had a dream inside of the dream as well. I remember listening to some narration, which said I started having dreams where all the people I met were smiling at me. I then saw one of my dreams where I was in a supermarket. I thought at first that they were smiling at me maliciously/nightmarishly. And the people in the dream dream did. It was pretty creepy. Then the narrator said "It wasn't a malicious smile, but a thankful one." Then all the people in the supermarket smiled nicely at me and I was glad I had saved them from the aliens.

At some other point, I discovered that one girl had stayed behind. I was very happy for that because now I wasn't so lonely. She suggested we go on a trip to some famous places, even though there was no one there. I didn't want to leave my observation place, because I knew I had to destroy it before the aliens got there, but I figured they were still 15 light years saway, so I had a long time yet. We were at this abandoned town, next thing I knew. We were outside of this diner that was decorated like it was from the 80's. There were two TV's on the two opposite outside walls Suddenly, the TV's turned on! They were just showing a blue screen, but were playing "Rock Around the Clock" over the speakers. I was forced to dance. I kicked out the TVs' screens and I guess I passed out.

The next thing I remember is being at my observation room, sleeping, and OMFG! The alien is right in front of me in the room! They got there much faster than I anticipated. The alien was a giant red cat, and looked more like a muppet than anything else. Or like something from sesame street. He was so real too, and I was so scared! Now I hadn't destroyed my observation room, they would be able to track the ship with everyone on it and have them all in one place besides! I felt terrible.

Then the dream got really crazy. I was now in my real garage. I had somehow escaped and went over to my house to rescue the girl, because she was being held there by the aliens. She was now not a girl, but something like a strange jellyfish, I think they're called sea angels? I don't know. She looked like a white, translucent invertibrate and was floating through the air. The aliens then showed up, now as a barracuda and one of the "pets" from the previous dream, though I don't know what form the pet took. I turned into a dolphin and the girl and I started to swim away from the alien barracuda and his pet. We were now in the ocean. I thought of swimming back and biting the alien. And it was just then that I woke up, scared silly.

*Trip to a pond, flirting with babe in front of my wife* Before the second half of the alien nightmare, I did have another dream of all these people in a park. My wife and I went there and I looked at this pond where a _lot_ of people were fishing. There was a ledge in the middle and a line of people standing knee deep in the water on the ledge. I had apparently had a dream about that, I thought. We walked out to the middle of the ledge, and there was this hot asian girl out there. I heard someone call her by the same name as mine! I started to talk to her, with my wife right there behind me. I didn't think this was inappropriate at all in the dream. I told her that I had had a dream where there was a pond with a narrow ledge running right across it in the middle, and here it was for real. (How the hell am I not getting lucid)? She seemed to know just what I was talking about because she had the same dream! That's pretty much all I remember, though I do remember at one point putting my arm around her waist. Then I realized that it _was_ inappropriate, especially with my wife right there.

*Short crappy skee-ball lucid*After my second nightmare, I wrote it down, then spent a few minutes looking at pictures of Jessica Simpson, hopefully to reprogram my mind for some _nice_ dreams. I had taken the 2 Galantamind, but now I couldn't get into any dreams. I did feel strong vibrations at one point, and started to imagine myself rolling out. I felt it somewhat, but was stuck inside my physical body. Eventually, the vibrations just faded, no feeling of sinking this time, though I still did an RC to check. Eventually, I succeeded at the WILD.

I found myself in some HI playing skee ball. I figured, okay, lets start tossing some balls. They were white and when I picked one up, it got smaller, about 2 inches across, instead of baseball sized like a normal skee-ball. I eventually decided that it was a dream, and no longer HI. I was wearing my longcat softball t-shirt, but the sleeves were much longer and were covering half my hands. I pushed my finger into my palm, and it didn't work at first, but then I thought, "I'm sick of this RC not working. This is a dream, it _will_ work." Then it did. I felt the pressure against my palm suddenly release, like my finger had just burst through. I didn't see it come through the back, because of the sleeve, but I did see the sleeve bulge, and I knew it had worked. I then thought, "Okay, now let's find Jessica Simpson!" I turned around, but then woke up.  :Sad: 

At about 9:30, I gave up the WILD, and just tried to fall asleep. I eventually did, and had a dream that I only remember a fragment of. I was walking down these wooden steps on a hillside and was with my wife. I said something like, "I made these steps." Then I wondered if I really had. I didn't think I actually did.

----------


## Hiros

Congrats on the WILD, even if it was short and crappy.  ::D: 
I wonder if this means I'll have a WILD again soon? I've noticed your always one step ahead of me in WILDing, and whenever you succeed I follow suit a short while after.
"I'm you, I'm your shadow!", lol. love that quote.




> *Real life Resident Evil with Hiros*



Yay! Thats awesome  :smiley:  I infected your subconcious.
How did you know I have an anti-zombie gemstone? haha. Cool idea.

Edit: Far out. sweet timing. I posted this, then noticed you had posted in mine just moments beforehand.

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, you'll probably have a WILD where you fly to outer space, set the world on fire, then get it on with every hot babe who ever lived.  :tongue2:  I get one where I say, "I'm dreaming," do an RC and wake up.  ::cry::  Maybe I need a nicotine patch to make my dreams longer.  :Confused:  Maybe I should take a break from the Galantamine, but then I know I won't get such good vibrations. Maybe I'll only take it _one_ day next weekend.

Oh well, I'm pretty sure the gemstone one was from that lucid about the ring to control your lucidity. 

*3-31-08*

Really bad recall last night. I did take one fish oil pill, one B complex with 20 mg B6, and my regular multivitamin with 2 mg B6. I woke at 1:30 and at 4:00. I knew I had dreamed, and at 4 I knew it was pretty long. But I couldn't remember any details except a tiny bit at the tail end, and then I forgot that too. 

At 4:45, my alarm went off for my WBTB, and I got myself up, went to the bathroom and then tried to WILD. I couldn't fall asleep though, so after like 30 minutes, I gave up. I know that was probably too soon, but I had to get up to come to f***ing work, and knew I needed to sleep. I fell asleep and had one dream.

*Hurricane at sea*I was swimming in the ocean with my mom. We were pretty far from the shore, though it was still visible. She said there would be a hurricane coming, or there was a hurricane somewhere in the distance, and we would soon be feeling the effects from it. 

Just then, a wave larger than the ordinary swell passed by us. It felt really realistic, bobbing up and down in the sea. I said, "Here it is!" but she said, "No. It's almost here though." The waves got bigger and bigger, and eventually, the swell was like 20 feet high. It was quite a ride! I knew it wouldn't hurt me, since it was just a wave, but as I went over the biggest one, I fell down the other side and plunged under the water. I thought I would come up, but the next swell was over me before I broke clear of the surface in the trough of the wave. I wasn't too worried, I knew I would come up in the next trough. 

Then I was on the beach with a bunch of other people. It felt like we were in some foreign place. I don't remember what happened here. Then I spontaneously woke up at 6:40 and was mad that I didn't get lucid even though I was autosuggesting like crazy as I was drifting off.  :Mad: 

I'm going to start only taking my regular multivitamin during the week, with maybe a B complex pill on Wednesday, so I don't develop too much of a tolerance to my vitamins. The 100mg B6 worked so _good_ the first time I tried it too.  :Sad:

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-1-08*

I had three dreams I remembered last night. You would think that would be good, but I really had to struggle to drag up what each one was even about. At the end of each one, I woke up and thought I had forgotten everything, then about a minute later, details would start coming back. Very strange. All I had last night was my multivitamin.

*Place holder*I have this one written down at home. It had something to do with work, but wasn't too bad.

*Fantasy world D'ol G'nol*I was watching this movie. It was like one of those made for TV Sci-fi miniseries. I don't remember what it was called, just that it was about this fantasy world that was called D'ol G'nol. There were strange creatures there, and it was all pretty clear while I was dreaming it, but now I can't remember hardly anything about what happened in the bulk of the movie. 

My recall really starts near the end of the dream when one of the creatures, I man-shaped thing that had porcupine quills on his back, somehow showed up in our world. I was now in the movie, and he was walking up to this building to talk to me or kill me or have dinner with me or I don't know what. I came out of the building and he was standing in front of me. (I was watching in 3rd person). Then these two women came up to him. They couldn't see the porcupine quills. He just looked like a normal guy to them. One of the women, a hot blonde, started hitting on the guy. She wanted to go to a back room with him, and was surprised when he turned her down. She asked why or something. Then the porcupine guy was a woman; he looked a lot like her actually. He said, "Because I'm actually black!" 

*Danielle in a prom dress, cutting hair*In this dream, I was at work again. I don't remember much about that, just that I was sitting at a long picnic table, and there were engineers younger than me in the room. WB, who is one of the senior big shots here, walked past and asked if I was a project manager yet. I said no, that my supervisor, JS, wasn't letting me. He said something like, "Well, you'll be one soon, even if it's not for another year." Then he walked away. JS sat down at the picnic table on the other side from me and further down. He was about to have a meeting I guess.

Then the dream shifted. I guess I got off work, because I was driving down Brookpark Road, and went past this sign company that I only just noticed the day before. (I took note of it for the first time because when I get my Shopbot, sign companies are good clients to get work from). I saw a small sign above the door though that said "Haircuts," and was disappointed that the sign company must have gone out of business, and now a hair dresser had moved in, but hadn't changed the sign yet. 

Then I was inside the haircut place. I was going to get my hair cut. I had a lady that I went to every time, but she was busy with someone else, so I waited. My old friend Danielle worked there though. She was wearing a gold-colored prom dress and cutting hair. When she saw me, she came to the front and said hello. I was standing at the counter, right next to a corner, and she was standing on the adjoining side. She came up and shook my hand, (WTF? She always used to give me a hug when I saw her), but I pulled her in and gave her a hug. It was awkward though, because the counter was in the way. It was nice to see her again though. Then I spontaneously woke up on my own at 6:37.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-2-08*

Crazy epic recall last night, though I had to work for it, and I think I only had like 2 dreams. I had one regular multivitamin and one 5-HTP pill before bed. I guess it probably surpressed the first one or two REM periods. I still didn't get lucid, even though my watch showed the wrong time. I didn't even _think_ to do an RC.  :Mad: 

*Driving near The Creek/underwater forest*This one was interesting, because I knew I was near one of my recurring dream locations, but didn't actually see it. We were out in a car, driving along what I think was Pleasant Valley Road in Seven Hills, though there weren't houses or businesses like there are in real life. There was a zoo nearby, I think, or maybe the whole area was a wildlife refuge. I looked to the right from the car, and there was a black gorilla! I mentioned this to my mom and wife, who were in the car with me. We drove on some more and saw another gorilla on the left, sitting on a swingset! This gorilla was brown, so I assumed it was a female. I wondered if they had escaped from the zoo. We kept driving and saw more and more animals, mostly on the left side of the road. There was a herd of camels laying down on a hillside, and there were a lot of deer, and at one point I saw what I thought was a large marsupial that was black with a white stripe on its tail. 

Finally, we drove past a wide creek. I saw it only on the left, but it must have passed under the road, because it was flowing perpendicular. This was part of The Creek; not the one that really exists near the trailer where I used to live, but the one I've been to in my dreams a couple times before. (It's really deep, and there's a short waterfall, I think. The paths on each side are really narrow and there's woods all around. Anyway, I knew this wide part was upstream of the part that I usually visit, even though I couldn't see it. There were some ducks swimming in the water, which was really calm. 

Then that's all I remember of that. I may have woke up and turned over, I don't remember, so this may be an entirely different dream, but I'm counting it as the same. It's almost just a fragment anyway. 

I was looking at some woods, (I think the woods around The Creek), and then was watching a video of an underwater forest beneath Lake Erie. The trees were underwater trees, but looked very similar to real trees. There were a lot of construction vehicles driving around in the forest. The video then cut to a shot of the sea floor near Mexico. It said something about the ocean being much deeper there, but there is no underwater forest. I then saw an excavator take two big shovel scoops out of what must have been the continental shelf. (It didn't seem very large). 

*Epic disjointed themes dream*This dream was all over the place. I had it after I woke up at 4:46 on my own without any alarm. (I usually set it for 4:45, so I was pleased with this). It was very long though. 

It began, I think, with me and Kevin B. (my best friend from grade school) and a bunch of other people from grade school playing soccer in the gym there. We were set up all on one side of the basketball court, and I wondered why no one was at the other end of the court. Someone tossed in the ball and we played for a bit, then it went out of bounds again in the same place, and I was supposed to toss it in. I was looking for someone open, then Kim C. was right in front of me, and I dropped it there for her. They kicked it around again for a while, then Ryan R. got it and made a break for the other end. Only the person guarding him was following though, it was as though everyone was supposed to stay at that end. I ran out ahead of him though and held up my hand for him to pass it to me. I missed it though, (just like RL, I suck at soccer), and it rolled into the corner, but strangely, didn't go out of bounds. The goalie came over by me and I ran out towards the half court line, but not all the way. I was beating him, so he reached out and grabbed my wrist to keep me from getting a clear shot. I was stronger though and pulled him along with me as I cut toward the center. There were still no other defenders for some reason, just me and him. I kicked it and scored a goal. Everyone was really happy, and I sat down on the court. There was a rather young female teacher there (she was fairly hot too). I went up to her and pretended to not know much about soccer, (which is, acutally, true), and said I wasn't sure if it was allowed for the goalie to grab my wrist, as though I really didn't know. She asked, "Did he really do that?" I said yes, and she started crying! Then she took the other team, with the goalie, out of the room. I was trying not to smile, but was very satisfied with myself for getting that cheating goalie in trouble. 

I sat down along the wall of the gym, and everyone else on my team sat down wherever they were standing, mostly at the one end of the court. Eventually, the teacher came back with the other team. She wasn't crying anymore, but had a bottle of lotion. While everyone else went back to the game, she asked me to help her with the top of it. There was little round gemstone on top, which lit up when you pressed it, and she wanted me to help her get it to blink on and off, because right now, she could only get it to make a steady light. Apparently she knew that I had a necklace with the same type of stone. I said yeah, then took it out from under my shirt and pushed the stone, making it blink. (It was actually a lot like the necklace and pendant that my wife is wearing right now IRL)

I inspected the cap of her lotion bottle (which was actually like the bottle of dove shampoo we have in the utility sink in our basement) and told her there was a tiny peg that you had to remove the sticker from in order to get it to work. I found it, and it was so teeny that I could hardly peel off the sticker, but I did, and the peg popped up. I pushed it back down, and instead of lighting up the gemstone, it crimped the spout of the bottle so no lotion could come out. I looked for another peg, but couldn't find one. I thought at one point that the hinge peg of the lid was it, but then realized it wasn't. I told her I was really sorry I couldn't fix it for her.

Then me and Kevin B. left together. We walked outside, and though I knew it was my grade school, it actually looked nothing like it. There was a length of concrete traffic barrier outside, perpendicular to the building and next to the door. It was acting like a retaining wall. We climbed over this and were now on a beach. There were some stairs to our right that led back into the school. It was all pretty vivid. He asked me what the time was, and checked his own cell phone. I looked at my watch, and the time was different! I didn't know how my watch had lost time, since I set it IRL to match my cell phone to almost the very second. Didn't suspect for a minute that it might be a dream.  :Mad: 

From up the beach, a group of people from a reality TV show jogged up. The host of the show was one of the former winners. It was Razor Ramon, (pro wrestler from a _loooong_ time ago). I don't know what the show was about, but the winners would be coming back as hosts. There were three, and I saw their names come up in front of me. They were written in white text on a red bar. The two losers were the same, but their bars were faded out. 

Then me and Kevin decided to follow them and watch the show. They went back the way they had come from. In an old fashioned cart, there was a huge guy. He had a bald head that I mistook for a hunchback at first. His name was Torrington, I think, and he was British. He was standing in the water off the shore a little ways, maybe 20 feet out or so, and the judges were sitting at a table on the beach. Someone was laughing at Torrington's accent.

Anyway, he had 2 tasks to do. In the first one, he had this platform, about 4 foot across, on top of his head. There was a hole in the middle, and he turned his face up into it and ate a watermelon that was wedged in the hole. Then his head came through the hole and the platform was on his shoulders. For his next task, he went a little deeper into the water, and some guys threw a monofilament fishing net over him and drew the ropes tight. He was supposed to escape without panicking and drowning.

I don't know what happened then. I _may_ have woke up and turned over again, only because this next part was so different. Anyway, the next thing I knew, I was at work (again. f***). It wasn't like my real office, but was more like the library at BW, my old college. There were cubicles with short walls in the middle of the place. I stood up and was walking around, when I heard GC, my old boss from where I worked at in Texas, talking. I followed the sound of his voice, and found him sitting at one of the library workstation booth things along the wall. Someone was there with him, Julia from the same place? Maybe? Anyway. I went up to him and said, "Hey! How are you? What are you doing here!" I was really surprised to see him, since I thought he was in Texas. He didn't seemed too surprised to see me though.

He was working on the computer on a job he had had in Texas. Apparently, he had screwed something up and got fired because the company had to pay damages to the client. Now he was here at the place I worked because the client had hired him privately to finish the job. I don't remember much else, except that he was using the computer trying to type something, but had capslock on.

----------


## Hiros

> LOL, you'll probably have a WILD where you fly to outer space, set the world on fire, then get it on with every hot babe who ever lived.  I get one where I say, "I'm dreaming," do an RC and wake up.  Maybe I need a nicotine patch to make my dreams longer.



yeah... exaggerating much?  :tongue2: 
Btw, Did you notice that I've failed at my fly to outer space task every bloody time? I've practically given up on it for now.





> I still didn't get lucid, even though my watch showed the wrong time. I didn't even _think_ to do an RC.



Ohh well, at least you didn't do an RC and then ignore the result because it somehow made sense in your warped dream. Thats the kind of stupidity only I can pull off! So don't beat yourself up, hehe  :smiley: 





> She asked, "Did he really do that?" I said yes, and she started crying!



lol! What an odd reaction  ::D: 





> Anyway, he had 2 tasks to do. In the first one, he had this platform, about 4 foot across, on top of his head. There was a hole in the middle, and he turned his face up into it and ate a watermelon that was wedged in the hole. Then his head came through the hole and the platform was on his shoulders. For his next task, he went a little deeper into the water, and some guys threw a monofilament fishing net over him and drew the ropes tight. He was supposed to escape without panicking and drowning.



Hmm, have you been watching one of these crazy Japanese game shows?  ::D:  Haha! Thats hilarious.

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, it's just that your lucids are so great and mine are always so sucky. A couple times I've done RC's and even though it was a dream they didn't work. Still, you're right, I haven't yet rationalized an RC that worked. 

And I had another dream with you in it last night. You just played a bit part in this one though. I was with my ex-gf, Holly.  :smiley: 

*4-3-08*Terrible recall last night before the WBTB. Then after, it was fair, and the last dream of the night was pretty good actually.

*Fragment at The House*I only remember that I was at The House. I saw the balcony with no stairway and no door except the bookshelves. I also saw some stairs in another part. I don't remember what I was doing there. When I get lucid I'm going to this place to have a _good_ look around.

*In my bedroom, trying to EILD*After my short WBTB, in which I just went to the bathroom, I decided to try the "retarded man's Novadreamer." Anyone who reads this will LOL, but I took my cell phone and my ear-warmer Nike headband. I set the cell phone on "silence all," (so only the LED and outside screen would light up), and set the countdown to go off after 30 minutes. Then I put my cell phone on my eye, and used the ear-warmer to hold it in place, then tried to go to sleep. It was hard, but eventually I did fall asleep. Then, unfortunately I woke up a few moments before it was supposed to go off. Probably 20 minutes is better in the future. 

Anyway, I had a dream in which I was laying in bed with my cell phone over my eye like a retard. My wife was sleeping beside me, and there was a guy in my room. I don't know why he was there. I think he was trying to tell me something, maybe about work, but I don't know. I felt like a dork for having the cell phone over my eye, but he didn't seem to notice. Eventually though, he did notice and asked what that was. My wife had also woken up, and I felt like a real idiot. I pulled the headband and the cell phone off and said, "Oh, it's just a thing." Then they ignored it and the guy went on talking about whatever he was talking about.

Then I woke up and thought I had taken off my phone. I touched my face, and nope, it was still there. I was like, "Crap." Then a few moments later, I noticed something bright in my vision. I was confused for a moment, then remembered. I reset it for another 30 minutes, but then couldn't fall asleep. 

*At work with Hiros/Driving RC car with Holly* Yep, another Hiros dream. I was at work, and Hiros was sitting in the cubicle across from me, where GE sits right now. He had moved over there from about the place where DV sits, in the mechanical engineer's area. 

I think I was reading his journal. (A favorite pastime while I'm at work, IRL). I said something to him like, "Hey man! This is awesome!" (He probably had another great lucid or something). I don't remember what he said back though. I wondered why I had never talked to him IRL about dreaming, when we worked together and were on the same forum.

Then I saw JS talking to someone in the hall between us. I also noticed at this point that I had no pants or underwear on!  ::o:  I thought, "Crap, now I won't be able to go to lunch." In the dream, as long as I sat in my chair, no one could see that I had no pants on. I thought of getting up and pulling my winter coat down to cover myself, but then I noticed that my pants were sitting on my desk! I felt much better. I pulled them on while still sitting, so no one would see that I wasn't wearing them to begin with.

I went back to the computer, and was looking at something on the internet. There were these spam popups for porn. I was now suddenly in my own living room and there was a female coworker there with me. I don't know who she was. She was sitting next to me, then she got up, and while she was up, I clicked on one of the porn popup links. The volume on my computer was on though! So she could hear the moaning and sounds and stuff. I was confused and wondered if the computer really was making sound, but then realized, "Well, I can hear it, so it must be." I had shut the window a long time before, but it was still making the sounds. The coworker went to turn on the radio, then decided there was nothing good on, and turned it off again. I shut the computer to make the sounds stop, then asked her, "So, is there anything good on?" She said, "You're not interested in that anyway," meaning, I was looking at porn, so I didn't care about the radio. I felt really embarassed.

I went back to my laptop then, and there was still a spam popup, for a video game. I was about to close it, but it had a playable demo. I was some kind of alien creature floating outside a door with a window, like a classroom door. I started playing. I shot the window out and floated into a corridor. I don't remember how the game played, but I got killed pretty quick. 

Then I reset, but instead of being at home playing a video game, I was at work, in the lunchroom. It was laid out more like the art room back at my old grade school, with a corridor running along one side of the room, that then continues down a dark hallway. I was there looking at something like a small air hockey table with a clear plastic dome on top. On it, there were all these remote controlled robots and cars. I picked up a remote and started driving one of the cars. It was like a really wide police car with big tires. 

Suddenly, I noticed Holly was there with me, as well as some other people from work. I made the car jump off the air hockey table and onto the floor. It was pretty impressive. Then Holly and I went for a walk around the lunch/art room. It looked like it had been abandoned for a while. There were trees growing out of the floor and furniture all over the place. I noticed the Ben Franklin library chair I made a few weeks ago sitting next to a tree. I was still driving the RC car, and made it go between Holly's feet and between the tree and the chair and all over through narrow places. I didn't hit anything at all; I was doing really good. I think she was impressed.  :smiley:  I made the car ride up this handrailing of some stairs and it did a really cool jump. She said, "We _have_ to do that again." She was so beautiful and looked just like I remembered her. 

We were then in the back of the room and the car was running out of battery, so we started to walk back to where we got it. I had somehow found out she was a member of Dreamviews too! I told her, "You know, I had dreams about you before." She asked, "Do I even want to know what you dreamed about?" I said, "Oh, we mostly just hung out and talked." (In the dream, I remembered having a sex dream with her, but didn't mention that one). I asked her, "So what is your name on the forum?" She said "Olydia." 

"Olivia?" I asked.

"No, Olydia." 

I couldn't make out the difference. If she was saying a V or a D. So I asked her, "With a V or a D?" She told me, but I couldn't make out what she said. I'm positive now though that it was "Olydia." She didn't ask me what my forum name was.  :Sad: 

We got back to where we got the RC car, and there was this really big and deep cabinet. Like the one at my church where they keep the stationery, but without shelves. I noticed that tucked way in the back were the pieces of scrap wood I had been using to test out my cabinet-cutting router bits IRL. I looked over everything in there, but could see no batteries. I came out and said to DJ, the HR lady from work, "So where are the batteries?" I looked and this car took at least 4 AA's, maybe 6. I think I found 2 fresh batteries, but couldn't find any more. 

DJ sounded annoyed with me and told me to just look on the list. She had an inventory of what was in the cabinet. She looked it over and couldn't find any batteries either. Then she looked in a cigar box that I had taken out, but there were no batteries in there either. 

Then I spontaneously woke up and was so mad I didn't get lucid in a dream about Dreamviews.  :Mad:  But being with Holly again was _so_ nice.

----------


## Hiros

> LOL, it's just that your lucids are so great and mine are always so sucky. A couple times I've done RC's and even though it was a dream they didn't work. Still, you're right, I haven't yet rationalized an RC that worked.



 ::embarrassed::  Thanks. I'd say its just due to experience that I stay in lucids longer without waking up. I've had LDs for years. My first one I was probably 12, and have had around 2 a year since then I would guess (Am now 23yo). Although I didn't know what it was or the possibilities until last year. I used to just "swim fly" around for a minute or so then wake up. So you'll have longer lucids soon too  :smiley: 

Aha! @ not rationalizing a successful RC. So I win! What do I win at? Being a dumbass I suppose  :tongue2: 





> After my short WBTB, in which I just went to the bathroom, I decided to try the "retarded man's Novadreamer." Anyone who reads this will LOL, but I took my cell phone and my ear-warmer Nike headband. I set the cell phone on "silence all," (so only the LED and outside screen would light up), and set the countdown to go off after 30 minutes. Then I put my cell phone on my eye, and used the ear-warmer to hold it in place, then tried to go to sleep.



Thats hilarious  ::D:  But ingenious. I wonder if it'll work.
The only probably I see is that it'll probably be too bright and wake you up.





> Yep, another Hiros dream. I was at work, and Hiros was sitting in the cubicle across from me, where GE sits right now. He had moved over there from about the place where DV sits, in the mechanical engineer's area. 
> 
> I think I was reading his journal. (A favorite pastime while I'm at work, IRL). I said something to him like, "Hey man! This is awesome!" (He probably had another great lucid or something). I don't remember what he said back though. I wondered why I had never talked to him IRL about dreaming, when we worked together and were on the same forum.



 ::D:  Another dream of me, haha. What did I look like?
I've had one dream with you, but I didn't see anything, only heard your voice and I don't remember what you sounded like.  :Sad:

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, I hope I can get some longer ones. Before I found out about this site, I hadn't had _any_ (that I remembered). So I guess I should count my blessings and be happy with my progress. There are people who don't get LD's even after a year of trying, and there are kids starving in Africa too.  :tongue2: 

The only problem with the retarded Novadreamer is that the corners of the phone hurt my face and keep me awake. So it might not be any good. I tried it again last night and I couldn't fall asleep with it on. I haven't noticed that the light is too bright, except from the screen. If you keep the LED over your eye and the screen up by your forehead, (this sounds so retarded), it's not so bad. I'm working on something else much better though using some LED's and the parallel port of my laptop. When I get it operational, I'll post a tutorial. 

I didn't get a good look at you in the dream. I guess you kinda looked like a caucasian version of the a-rab guy who sits across from me. I didn't have one with you in it tonight, but I did have one about Japanese game shows now that you said that in your last post.  :tongue2: 

*4-4-08*

*Zero* recall last night. Except for the final dream of the night, which I had between 6:39 and 6:49. And I had to really fight for that one. It was terrible. I had been autosuggesting out loud all day long that I would realize that I'm dreaming, and that I always know when I'm dreaming. (Not since I first started had I actually spoken when doing autosuggestion. So I really believed it would work last night). I apparently forgot to remind myself though that I need to _remember_ my dreams after I wake up. For all I knew, I could have been lucid all night long and done everything I wanted to do.  ::cry:: 

I read someone's post where he said to wake up after 6 hours of sleep, because that was the magical lucid window of opportunity time. I didn't quite get 6 hours, but I did set my watch an hour later than usual, at 5:45. Then I tried the retarded Novadreamer, but couldn't fall asleep. It went off after 20 minutes with me still awake. Then I took it off and tried to go to sleep. I had a hard time of it, but I eventually did at 6:39.

*Woodmaster meeting at work/Crazy Japanese game show*So the dream started with me at work.  ::rolleyes::  We were having a meeting about something. TB (A big shot) was there and was saying, "We only have a 1.8 horsepower router. Which is fine for small things, but for something like this, it doesn't work." Then he pointed to a joint on a door. It was huge and roughly barbell shaped, and looked like it had been routed with a single bit about 8 inches tall.  ::o:  I then spoke up and told TB that it would probably be good to use a Woodmaster on something like that. I explained to him how it worked, and he said he had heard of it. I told him a cutterhead that big would probably cost $300 though, and the Woodmaster itself was pretty expensive too.

Then the meeting was over, and we were watching a tv monitor mounted up high in the corner of the room. It was one of those foreign-language channels where the programming keeps changing from one language to another, depending on the time of day. We were first watching, I think, an Italian program. There was a really hot woman who said something short. There was a yellow subtitle on the bottom, but I couldn't make it out.

Then the programming changed, and we were watching a Japanese game show. I _think_ I thought to myself, "Hey, a Japanese game show! This is just like what I read in my dream journal!" (I may have thought that after I woke up. My mind was pretty cloudy). Anyway, there was a guy and he had a team of like 4 other people. He was standing on a round platform that slid very smoothly across the floor, almost like an air-hockey puck. His team was pulling him across the floor and the platform was rotating. He had a beanbag, and the first task was to toss the bean bag onto another stationary, rotating platform. He tossed it on there, and it landed on a green thing painted on there. I wondered if that was a good score or not. Up on the screen there was the icon of the green thing he had landed the bean bag on. It was a totally green, cartoonish old man, hunched over and walking with a black cane. I remember thinking it looked very Japanese. Not that the old cartoon man looked like he was Japanese, or even that it looked like it was an anime drawing. Just that the style was asian-influenced. I looked intently at it. Then when the icon went away, I found myself standing on the game show floor! It was like some convention was going on. The building was like the I-X Center (A big warehouse-like building near the airport where a lot of conventions and home shows and the indoor amusement park is held). 

Anyway, I think he may have done one or two other things, but the next task I remember was that he had to jump off the platform and onto three giant bowling pins lying on their sides. He had to roll the first one around, then jump off onto the second one, roll that one around, then onto the third one, then off onto the finish line. I guess it was difficult because he had to use his momentum to make the pins roll in the right direction. He did it perfectly, then jumped off onto the finish line, but no one cheered for him. It was like no one was paying attention. 

I walked away and there were booths set up as shops all over the place. My mom was there and was talking to someone. I walked around one shop on my own. Hanging from a bar over the entrance were a bunch of wizard and castle and dragon figurines. I heard someone ask my mom if she had a "Cas" (meaning a castle figurine). She said yes, she had a black and white one. I wasn't sure at first if she really did. Then I thought I remembered it. Then my wife's alarm woke me up. (Which was fortunate, because I hadn't reset my watch to go off at 6:45 like I usually do).

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-5-08*

Only one dream from before the WBTB. I may have had the first ones supressed from taking 100 mg B6 last night at 10:00. I don't remember waking up hardly at all during the night.

I woke at 6:45 and took 2 Galantamind, I stayed up for an hour writing my first dream and trying to learn something about C++ so I could program my LED's to run from the printer port. I went back to bed and tried to WILD. I didn't even feel strong vibrations, though I did feel the sinking feeling, but weakly. I did a RC after it was over, but I was awake. Then I kept trying to WILD, but couldn't get anywhere. I then tried to fall asleep at 9 am, but couldn't fall asleep at all. I was so irritated. I had autosuggested _all day_ yesterday. I need to try to keep it up though. I'm gonna see if just constant repetition will work. 

*At the diner with Danielle and JT from work*I was at a diner, sitting down at my own table near a window. I was turned in the chair with my back leaning against the window, and had my feet up on another chair. Across the aisle from me, Danielle was sitting at another table. She didn't look like herself at all, but I somehow knew it was her. She never said hello to me. She was sitting with her boyfriend, but was talking to someone sitting at the table to my left. They talked for quite a long time, and after a while, some other people came in who were members of her family. 

I eventually turned to the guy at my left, and it was Troy from highschool! I said, "Hey! Troy! Ra-ka-ka-ka baka baka-ka-ka!" (Nonsense noise we used to think was funny when we were in 9th grade). I didn't do it very well, but he laughed. He looked at me and said that I looked like I wasn't doing to well, and asked if I needed anything. He must have been being sarcastic, because I was wearing a dress shirt and a tie and really looked pretty good, I thought. I went along with the joke though and said, "Yeah, you know if you could spare $60 so I could get some new shoes..." He was like, "$60!?" Then I said something like, "Well, if that's too much, you know, $40 would be okay." (In the dream, these sounded like outrageous amounts to ask someone to give me). 

Then I don't remember where he went, but the next thing I remember is I was sitting at a table with JT from work and some fat, dumpy guy with curly hair and glasses. They were programmers. JT had on a softball shirt, just like my longcat one, but his had the name of a casino on the front. He stood up and was getting something from above, or maybe fixing the light above the table, I don't know, because I was looking at his shirt, and I noticed he had large breasts like a girl. (He's fat IRL, but not _that_ fat). Anyway, he was telling me about something they were working on together, and that it would be worth a million dollars. The dumpy guy began talking in all technical language about the program they were writing. It was something that would be used to run the menu on online games. It was a pointer like a cursor on windows, but was a hand with the index finger extended rather than an arrow. 

Then we were watching some shows on a TV monitor there in the diner. There were two that were on first, only for a short time, then one was a show from DIY, where they talk about new tools. I wasn't crazy about the show, because they always showed stupid, gimmicky tools (like battery operated crescent wrenches)  ::rolleyes::  but I was glad something familiar was on tv. I watched as they put a folding ruler against the front of their stage, which had a ruler stuck on the top of it. The measurement marks lined up exactly (like they should, but I noticed it in the dream). 

I _think_ this is where I woke up. I don't think there was any more.

----------


## Hiros

> I didn't have one with you in it tonight, but I did have one about Japanese game shows now that you said that in your last post.



Haha, Japanese game shows are hilarious  :smiley: 
I always thought Japanese game shows were a bit crazy, but dreamed Japanese game shows are even crazier.
I wonder if dreams are where they come up with the concepts for these shows in the first place?





> I apparently forgot to remind myself though that I need to _remember_ my dreams after I wake up. For all I knew, I could have been lucid all night long and done everything I wanted to do.



Wouldn't that be a kick to the head, lol. But now you will never know! And it will haunt you for the rest of your days. ...or perhaps not.





> I read someone's post where he said to wake up after 6 hours of sleep, because that was the magical lucid window of opportunity time.



I'd agree with that. Almost all my lucids were after the 6 hour mark. I've also heard 8 and 10 hours are even better. But I never go past 8, I just have too much trouble trying to fall asleep.

----------


## unseen wombat

These were just notes. I should have edited it, but I made a new post by accident. See next post.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-6-08*

Yeah, the funny thing is, I hardly ever watch Japanese game shows. I think I saw one once or twice on YouTube. 

My lucids almost always come after 6 hours too. I can't remember a time when I had one earlier. I H8 Reality had a technique in the "Attaining Lucidity" forum where you walk around your back yard and imagine yourself touching things. It did something for me last night, even though I didn't get lucid. I _think_ I made a breakthrough at controlling the vibrations, though I may have been dreaming already.

*At work with electrical and steam*This one was from before my WBTB. I was with Matt D from work who is about to quit in a few weeks. I'm hoping they'll let me take over his projects, because he does the construction administration stuff that I actually enjoy doing. I was underneath these big traffic lights. I was worried that they were going to fall on me. I was laying on the ground inspecting something in a factory where there was lots of electrical equipment and steam pipes all around. JS, my boss, left for lunch. I thought he was looking disapprovingly at me, even though I was working hard. I then went to lunch myself in the break room. JSFZ was in there with some other people, DJ was there too, I think. I talked to JSFZ for a while, though I don't remember about what, Then I whipped it out, as inconspicuously as possible, and took a pee under a bench underneath a counter. I didn't think this was strange in the dream, though I didn't want them to see me doing it.

*Fragment*In another dream I think before WBTB I only remember a fragment I was with Vince and people I used to know from skating. That's all I remember, and I'm not even sure about that, but I think it was a nice dream.

*Almost lucid of WILDing in bed*I woke up for my WBTB and took 2 Galantamind again. I didn't stay up though, and even though I went right back to bed, I had a hard time falling asleep. I was doing I H8 Reality's imaging technique where you walk around the back yard touching things. I was also imagining doing it inside my house. It really helped to keep my mind occupied and off of my physical body. Eventually I got the vibrations. They were fairly strong. Then, like usual, I felt the sinking feeling and was like, "Sh**." But then I thought about getting the vibrations back instead of just letting myself sink back into my body. Strangely enough, it worked! Two or three more times, I felt the sinking feeling and by just concentrating on the vibrations I was still feeling, or maybe just the memory of them, I was able to keep from sinking all the way. I also distinctly felt my heart beating harder than usual, which I thought was great because I never felt that before. I'm not sure though if I might have just been dreaming this. I don't know what happened next, but I was still in my bed, I think trying to fall asleep still. I'm sure this part was a dream, because my mom came in the room to wake me up. I was showing her my mp3 player, (I don't actually have one IRL. I use my palm pilot or my PSP), which was sort of like my silver minidisc player. I had my black headphones in there, then when I took them out, the music played over its internal speaker. It was playing strange songs I don't even listen too IRL. There was lots of Spanish music, N-sync, and Beyonce. The songs kept changing, and so did my headphone cord. Now I was holding a grey headphone cord instead of the black ones. I told her the music was to help me have nice dreams. (I wouldn't even bother trying to explain LD'ing to her). Then she left the room, and I got up and thought that I don't have an MP3 player, and about how the cord kept changing. I thought, "Crap, was that just a dream?" Then thought, "Hey wait, and is this a dream now?" Then I woke up for real. It was 8:20 am.

*Killer waterslide*Then I had an epic struggle to fall back asleep. I was at an amusement park (It wasn't The Amusement Park recurring dream location, though I bet I'll have one like that soon enough).with my mom and wife and Draba. I only remember a fragment of some guy on a waterslide. I don't remember much about him, but we were designing our own waterslides by drawing lines in Autocad I think. I designed a waterslide with an abrupt "T" in the pipe after a steep drop that would kill me and I knew it would. For some reason, this didn't seem so crazy. That's all I remember.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-7-08*

Two dreams last night; one from before and one from after WBTB. I took 100 mg B6 in the morning at 5:15, even though I set my alarm for 4:45. I didn't hear it for some reason, or I shut it off and don't even remember it. 

*Nursery school reunion/Fight in the halls*I was at school, even though I was much older than most of the students. I think I was there as some kind of student representative. Geordie H. (my friend from high school) apparently had an older brother (doesn't IRL) who was there too. We were standing in a teacher's office, then I went to get some food from the break room. I made myself a piece of toast with some butter on it. Some of the butter had bread crumbs in it when I spread it. There were also people I knew from kindergarten, Kevin B. was there, among others who I hardly remembered. They were planning, or I heard news of, a nursery school reunion. I thought this was kinda stupid in the dream, because I didn't think I would even remember these people.

I went back to the teacher's office, and bumped into a dark-skinned kid in the hallway. He looked maybe hispanic or something. He didn't move over for me, and I wasn't going to move over, so I purposely bumped his arm and didn't even move away as he walked past. 

When I got back to the teacher's office, there were a bunch of people in there. Some kid was telling him about a fight that had just happened. The kid had a twin brother who was hurt in the fight. I was upset that I missed watching it. The teacher said something about how he would have to watch them now, or keep a closer watch now. 

Then I left again because I had to find a "boilerplate." It was this round metal plate kinda like the decorative brass one I have with the ships and navigational instruments in relief on the front. The teacher had had three of these hanging in his office, but for some reason they were gone. There were two new ones that the school had bought, and I had to go find them, because they would help me become lucid!  There was an announcement over the loudspeakers that the school had just bought five solid gold batteries. In the dream, I knew these would last a long time, even though they were really expensive. Then the announcer said, "So we're going to find every whale in the ocean! That's a lot of oil." I somehow knew that whale oil was good for dreaming, that's why they wanted it. Yeah. I don't remember what happened after that. 

*Video game club/Hot babe on the couch fragment*I was again at school. Dr. B. from CSU was the faculty advisor for a video game club. I don't remember much about it. I think I was in the club. There was also a guy who put on a purple dinosaur costume (more like a pokemon than barney) and jumped into a video game screen and ate some dots like Pac Man. Then I was playing Pac Man. It was pretty easy, but I died on the next level, which was from a different game altogether. Then I restarted and a different game came up first. It was hard, but I beat the first level. Then for the second level, it was Pac Man again. I was like, "Good, even if it's super hard, at least I'm good at Pac Man." This Pac Man though was _unbelievably_ hard. There were like 20 or 30 ghosts and the board was huge. The maze wasn't always one Pac Man wide, so in places you could move around more freely instead of just forward and backwards. I remember seeing several green ghosts, some black ones, a cat, and a blonde girl. There was also a dot that moved around the screen that you had to catch, as well as fruit and sometimes a dark blue ghost showed up that you could eat for bonus points too.

Eventually I died I guess. I don't remember if I woke up, though I might have and this might be an entirely different dream, I'm not sure. I sure wish I remembered more of it, because it was _nice_. There was this hot babe, and we were sitting on the couch. It may have been in through the video game club that I knew her. I don't remember. She had blonde hair, I think, and bright red lipstick like Tara used to wear. Anyway, we were just friends, and there were other people around, but we were talking and flirting. We were sitting really close together, and she kissed my neck a couple times when I got close. We continued talking, and eventually our faces got so close that we kissed. It was really nice. Not just the kiss, but the sudden realization that we were now "together." I was going to get up and wash the lipstick off my neck and mouth, because I now noticed that her lips were a normal color. She had apparently kissed it all off on me. But, I figured I may as well stay and continue making out with her, so I did. The next thing I remember, I have my hand up her shirt and am feeling her breasts. I was surprised that she didn't have a bra on. She said something like, "Yep, I'm not wearing a bra." I noticed after a little while though, that she did have a bra, it was just pulled up high on her chest so her breasts were exposed. Then I noticed she didn't have any pants or panties on either! This was about to turn out really nice, I thought. 

Then I'm pretty sure I woke up.  ::cry::  I didn't remember this dream at all until I was in my car and half way to work. I thought I remembered something about a girl and the purple dinosaur guy, but no details at all. How crazy is that?

I'm glad though that I'm having more dreams lately about dreaming. That's how Hiros was going before he had those two epic lucids. I've been autosuggesting more than ever lately, and out loud besides. They say it can take up to 60 days before something becomes ingrained in your mind, so I think I'll keep it up and see if it's true.

----------


## Hiros

Yeah, I don't watch those game shows either. Seen a few, and the occasional video on youtube, but thats it.





> There were two new ones that the school had bought, and I had to go find them, because they would help me become lucid!



 ::D:  Lucidity has pierced your subconcious. Now you'll probably have a tonne of really irritating dreams about become lucid... without actually becoming lucid. hehehe.





> I remember seeing several green ghosts, some black ones, a cat, and a blonde girl. There was also a dot that moved around the screen that you had to catch, as well as fruit and sometimes a dark blue ghost showed up that you could eat for bonus points too.



lol! I love playing video games in dreams, they're always so random. Like that time I was playing tomb raider, but I was actually in the level and controlling Lara Croft by actually carrying her around and physically moving her arms as if she was a posable statue.

Wicked dream after that also. Too bad it didn't last longer, right as you were getting to the good bit  :Hi baby:

----------


## unseen wombat

> Lucidity has pierced your subconcious. Now you'll probably have a tonne of really irritating dreams about become lucid... without actually becoming lucid. hehehe.



That's okay. I'd like to be lucid all the time, but I know that having dreams about becoming lucid even if it doesn't actually happen will eventually lead to some epic lucids like you had. I can't wait.

*4-8-08*

Very poor recall last night. Not because I couldn't remember anything upon waking, but because I didn't get up to write it down. I know I had 2 looong dreams. One from before WBTB and one from after. I recorded my voice on my palm pilot though saying, "This is a dream, do a reality check," and set it to go off at 6:35. I wanted to be sure I was good and asleep when this came on, so I didn't do too much during the few brief awakenings I had. So, I didn't write either dream down. I've almost totally forgotten the first one; there was something about being at a clothing store. I don't know. And the second one is broken and fragmented.

Then after all that, I woke up on my own at 6:30 and when the alarm went off, I was already awake.  :Mad: 

*Fragment with the Democratic candidates*I hardly remember anything from this first dream, but I think I was in this long corridor with Barack Hussein and Hillary and a bunch of other political-looking people. She looked like herself, but he looked totally different, but still black. We were walking to go somewhere, I don't remember, but they got sidetracked by someone who wanted to talk to them. I was just standing around feeling uncomfortable and getting impatient. They were in his office and when they came out we went up some stairs that looked exactly like the stairs to my attic. And that's about it. There was also something about being at a clothing store with _I think_ Tina M. from high school and maybe Danielle too.

*Pelicans and storks/At the diner with Dave S.*I remember a _little_ more about this one. I was in my car with my mom and wife. We saw a pelican flying overhead (actually, it was a blue heron, but I called it a pelican in the dream). I said, "Look! It's a pelican!" Then we started seeing more and more pelicans. There were hundreds of them. It was crazy. We drove past these high-voltage electrical towers and they were all sitting up on the wires. On the ground, there was a swamp, and there were a bunch of other birds standing between it at the road. These were white and had a bald head, like a vulture, and a really long beak. I knew these were storks. I was kind of intimidated by them. They all had their heads tucked in with thier beaks pointing down and looked creepy.

Then I was at this diner. I was sitting near Dave S. (the crippled guy) from work. He had a chocolate something that we were sharing. It was all crumbled up in one of those paper cups for cupcakes, but shallower and wider. It had custard on the top and I was trying to get some pieces that had the custard. It was really good and this part was pretty vivid. I know I could really taste it in the dream. 

There were people talking about Christianity. Someone, who was obviously an atheist, was mocking christians, saying something like, "If you're a christian though, you don't believe those things." I overheard him and said, "What things?" He said, "Like that Jesus changed his name to Jegorvah." I said, "Jehova was the name of God in the old testament." He said, "No, Jegorvah from the Gnostic Gospels." And I was like, "Oh, yeah, we don't believe that."

I also remember, pretty unclearly, another part. It may have also been part of the conversation in the diner, about Paul, from the Bible, having been out hunting quail. I was then part of the story, I think. I was out with him, and it was winter, we were in the snow dragging something, a sled I guess, that made a wide trail behind us. We had bows and arrows, I think, and there were all these quail. They were sitting, one or two each, in some of the footprints we left in the snow. I think I remember shooting at one. I also remember, vaguely, falling down and hurting myself and the quail were all fluttering around making quail noises. 

Somehow I knew that Paul and I had taken 20 quail that day. Someone who was hearing the story, I guess, said, "Wow, so that's 10 quail for each person!" I guess he thought it was a miracle from God.

That's all I remember from last night.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-9-08*

Same as last night, I was too lazy to write anything down, so I've forgotten a lot. The dreams weren't very interesting though, so I'm not too upset about it. 

*Guy with injured foot fragment*This was a much longer dream, and when I woke up, I easily remembered it, but then I gradually started losing it. All I remember is that there was a guy I was talking to. He had a horrible injury to his foot. I didn't realize it at first, I just thought he had a limp. But then he showed it to me. A huge, square-shaped chunk was missing from his heel, and also a smaller piece from the front of his foot. I was somehow made to know that he got this from walking across a hill with this white powder spread on it. I think it was some kind of calcium compound. (I had been reading about calicium something for mixing in concrete yesterday). There was a ton more, but I don't remember it now.

*At work, again,  with Vince and kaeli*I was at work in this one. I was sitting in my stupid cubicle doing work. JS walked past a couple times, certainly to look over my shoulder and verify that I was working. I was trying to find something on rapidshare in between looking busy though. I got up and went to a different computer, over by where KD sits. I looked up what I was looking for, I don't remember what it was. I think maybe some software or something. When I downloaded it though, it was anime porn! I sat at the computer and looked at it for a minute, being careful that no one was behind me. Then I closed it and went back to my desk. 

I was filling out a form for something, but I kept going back to Dreamviews to read dream journals. This part is really pretty vague and unclear, but I do remember that I was reading Kaeraz's journal. She wrote she had had a dream where all her dogs who had died were with her. One was named angel, I think. She wrote about how she had been with the dog on a railroad track and heard a "click." Apparently, that sound meant a train was right behind her. I watched as the train hit her and knocked her away. Then her dog put it's head on the track because she thought she was dead, and got killed. Kaeli wasn't dead though I guess, but it was so sad that the dog got run over.  ::cry:: 

Then I stopped reading for a little bit, and just in time too, because TF came up behind me to take me somewhere. He didn't look like himself though, he looked more like Paul B. from grade school. He said "Come with me." I had been industriously filling out my form, so I knew I couldn't be in trouble, but I was still worried. As we walked he said, "You're not going out in the field or anything today, but they wanted me to bring you over here." He took me to a cubicle outside of JS's old office, which had real walls, though they were glass, and was almost like an office itself. Inside was Vince! He had dyed his hair totally black. I said, "Hey! What are you doing here?" (There's no way Vince would ever be able to get a job here. He never even finished high school). He didn't say anything, but suddenly, he grew a big bushy moustache! And just as the dream started getting weird, I woke up on my own at 6:35. My alarm then went off at 6:37, with me still completely awake.  ::angry::  I really need to set that thing earlier. It would almost be nice to have a lucid at work. I would go nuts in there.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-10-08*

Not so hot recall, but I did remember 2 dreams. One before and one after my WBTB. I didn't have to get to work til late because I was at the cancer factory chemical plant, so I slept in til 8:00 and _tried_ to WILD with 2 Galantamind and one extra choline, using H8's VILD technique. I had a hard time focusing. I only managed to get the strong vibrations and did revive them once after nearly losing them. Still didn't get lucid though. It makes me so mad that I can't seem to get out of my body when I WILD, but when I'm asleep and in a dream situation, I'm so retarded that I don't even _think_ about doing a reality check or questioning whether I'm dreaming. It's really annoying. I haven't been lucid for a long time now, and I have so many things I want to do.  :Sad: 

*At school with friends and enemies*In this dream, I was at grade school, I think. Matt P and David S (2 of my best friends from high school) were there with me. We were in this room, which was a lot like my 3rd grade classroom, with some other kids who didn't like us. They were yelling at us and we were yelling back. I think they may have been throwing potatoes at us. Then it was time to go home, Matt P turned around and mooned the other kids. 

Heather B, (Cindy's sister) was sitting at a desk, and I knew she really hated me. (She was actually pretty nice IRL). There was this website that had synopses of all the students. Heather read hers and there was a comment that was not very nice about her, though I don't remember what it was. She was really mad about it. I then wondered what they had written about me. I started to look, but before I could see, I think I woke up. (Either that, or I forgot what it said).

*Minotaur movie inspired dream*I had this one right before I had to get up, after I decided to quit the WILD and just try to sleep. Still no thought at all as to whether I was dreaming. So annoying.

This dream was almost certainly inspired by the movie "Minotaur," that we watched from our DVR last night right before bed. I was in this dungeon with JT from work and there was this Indian woman there too. We were sitting at some booths in a restaurant. There was a guy there who looked a lot like the troll from the movie 300. There were also soldiers around. 

I was eating some country fried steak, which was hard to cut, because the breading was crumbling all over the place, so I had to cut very carefully. It was really good though, and after I took a few bites, I ate my knife! I then had a different knife that I used a couple times, then I tried to eat it too, but couldn't bite through the blade. I looked and saw that it was much thicker than the other knife, so I gave up on trying to eat it.

The Indian woman was single and was talking to JT about wanting to find a younger man. I chimed in and said, "If you want to find a younger man, just go to the mall and sit around. One will approach you." She seemed to like this idea. The next thing I remember is that we were out in the labyrinth of the Minotaur. Two of the 300 trolls were raising this portcullis and a lot of people were walking through the gate. The Indian woman and JT were there. She was with a bunch of other women, and was wearing what I thought was a ton of makeup. Then I realized it was actually a mask.

I don't remember any more than that. I think I may have woke up then.

I came home from the cancer factory at about 2 and took a nap and tried to WILD. I drifted off and had a dream, but I couldn't remember _anything_ when I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-11-08*

Worse recall today than last night. I did wake up and remember my dreams. I was about to write them both down, but by the time I finished writing the first one, I had forgotten the second completely.

*Gargoyles inspired dream*I don't really remember much offhand, but I think I have some more written down at home. In this one, I was in this hallway. I might have been with Vince? We opened these double doors and Holly, (I think), was in there with some other girls. She told us to close the doors quick because these creatures were coming. I didn't want to leave them in there though, so we held the doors open. Right inside the room was a hallway to the right. We couldn't see around the corner, but the girls were directing their attention that way, so I knew that's where the creatures were coming from. They were slapping at them with brooms, or maybe shooting at them, I'm not sure. The creatures were running on the floor and at one point they came into the room. I may have kicked a few back in. I kept thinking, "Forget about the creatures, just GTFO of there so we can shut the doors so they don't get out." 

I don't remember what happened after that, but I know this dream was inspired by the Sci-fi Channel movie "Gargoyles" that we watched last night on the DVR. In it, the baby gargoyles had hatched and were flying out of the cave while all the people were shooting at them with machine guns. And I did think they should just GTFO of there because there were too many to shoot. Stupid movie characters.

----------


## Hiros

> I watched as the train hit her and knocked her away. Then her dog put it's head on the track because she thought she was dead, and got killed.



Holy crap! I hate dreams like that... where something super sad happens for no reason, or because of a misunderstanding.





> I haven't been lucid for a long time now, and I have so many things I want to do.



It'll probably come when you least expect it.  ::D:  Maybe if you stop trying so hard you'll be hit with one? Thats happened to me a few times.
I have so many things I want to do too  :Sad: 
Lucids can be so frustrating sometimes. You struggle so damn hard to get one, then when you do, you're completely brain dead in it and despite having fun, you don't get anything done that you planned. We really need some kind of lucidity machine that induces them with 100% success. I'd pay top dollar for that.





> It was really good though, and after I took a few bites, I ate my knife!



...wtf.
 :laugh:

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, I think tomorrow, I'm gonna just hope for a natural DILD. I'm getting nowhere with WILD. I don't know what's wrong with me lately. At least I still have fair recall. Even though I'm being lazy with it.

*4-12-08*

I didn't write anything down last night at all, even though I woke up after a couple dreams and remembered them. I figured I would focus all my effort on getting lucid, and I was able to focus pretty good on walking around my back yard and touching things. When I first started the WILD, I drifted off, I think, but after that, I couldn't fall back asleep. I did get some pretty vivid imagery of working in my back yard, and it may even have been a full-on dream, but once I started thinking to myself, "Okay, this is a dream, don't forget." I woke right up. It was really irritating.

I guess maybe I'll just try to do the VILD during my brief awakenings tomorrow morning. No WBTB.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-13-08*

Pretty fair recall last night. 3 dreams, but no lucids. I don't know WTF is wrong with me lately. I didn't even bother with the Galantamind today though. I just tried H8 Reality's VILD, to the letter, for about 2 hours. My mind kept jumping around though, and I couldn't focus on my back yard. 

*Treasure hunting with Mark Sommerfeld*So in this dream, I was at this pond. It looked just like the one I was at in my dream on February 15th. And both of them look quite similar to one I visit IRL during my lunch hour. (I'll try to post a picture later, maybe tomorrow). IRL, he sells router tables and router bits. We saw him at the woodworking show both times we went and bought his table. 

Anyway, in this dream, he was a treasure hunter. I had been looking under the water of this pond for a long time, for treasure. (I remember many dreams where I was looking for treasure, BTW. A lot of times they are rare coins I'm trying to find). In this dream though, it was gold and silver. I hadn't had any luck finding anything, then I told Mark and some other people that there was treasure under the water here. He dove down and came up really quickly and had found a big chunk of gold! He set it on the ledge of the pond and went down again. The next time he came up, he had a plastic lunch container with a big wad of silver string. There was a tag in there that said $25,000. That was how much silver was there. (Seems like a really small amount now to cost so much). There was also a dead octopus that was wearing an octopus-shaped metal diving suit. It was painted red, but I somehow knew it was made of gold. Mark wasn't the one who retrieved it though. I watched as a walrus with extendible teeth dove down and grabbed the octopus by its suit. There was also another pond across the parking lot. It was filled with hot water from a hot spring. Mark told me to go over there, I think with a strainer and sample the water. I did, then came back. I guess he decided there was no treasure to be found over there.

Anyway, he told me that you have to look close to the bank of the pond, because that's where people throw the treasures before they kill themselves, or to hide it from the police. I thought this made a lot of sense. 

After he came up for the last time, I was wondering how much of the money I would get to keep. The gold was worth $14,000, and I was somehow made to know that I would be keeping $36,000 for myself. The other people who were involved in finding the treasure would only keep $1000 each. I was _so_ happy. I said this money was just what I needed and I would put it toward building my house. 

Then I think I woke up.

*At school, chased down by nun/monk*This dream was interesting, because I think it was a separate dream, but it referenced the first one. I was at my grade school and was in a classroom with Mr. F, my high school health teacher. I was telling him about the treasure, and something else I don't remember. Then I left, and went into a different classroom. I guess I was going back to take classes there. I don't remember much about it, but I think a lot more happened. 

Then I was leaving, and started walking slowly, but then got faster and faster until I was about to run out the doors to the front parking lot. A monk, who then became a nun, chased me down and just before I left, asked me to come back in and talk to her. (I never went to catholic school). I gathered that I was in trouble for something. I think because I was leaving without listening to the church service. He/she never told me so though. We got back to a classroom and then the nun turned into an old lady from my church. She looked like a cross between Florence B. (our organist who died several years ago) and Joyce H., another old lady. 

As she was about to tell me what she wanted to talk to me about, I woke up.

*Cooked alive semi-nightmare*The last dream of the night was almost a nightmare. I was outside with this other guy, who was bald. We were being made to do work for these bad people, and we knew they were going to kill us, but we didn't know how. I had a power-washer and was cleaning the bricks on this building. The bald guy was washing a car I think. Then the bad guys showed up and decided it was time for us to die. They killed me in some quick way, but I forget how. The bald guy wasn't so lucky though. They knocked him out and he fell over on this frame. It was like the kind that you put plywood on so you can wheel it around your shop and then it tilts over so the plywood is horizontal and you can lay it on your table saw at just the right height. Anyway, he fell on this thing and then it tipped over so he was laying horizontal. (I was dead, but was still watching this from third person). Then they wheeled him over to this opening in the building. Inside, there was a furnace. They pushed him, face down, into this really small metal tube that was just large enough to fit him in. I was surprised in the dream that he even fit in there. Then the burners turned underneath so they pointed toward the tube and then fired up. I was then watching him inside the tube. He was still knocked out, but eventually the pain got so that he woke up. He was trying to thrash around, but couldn't move. I felt really bad for him. He got a cramp from trying to twist in the tube. I knew it must have hurt tremendously, as much as the heat, but I knew he would be dead soon and it would probably be a relief to him. I was watching this from third person, so was only detachedly disturbed by it. It still was not a nice dream. I didn't like it at all.

Then I think I woke up.

EDIT: I just attached the photos of the pond at the park I go to almost every weekday for lunch. It's almost just like the one where we were diving for treasure. Notice the high wall under the railing. There was no railing in the dream, but that's where Mark set the gold when he came up the first time.

----------


## Hiros

> Anyway, he told me that you have to look close to the bank of the pond, because that's where people throw the treasures before they kill themselves, or to hide it from the police. I thought this made a lot of sense.



I find this hilarious  ::D: 
I think because it reminds me so much of my own dream logic. And it does make a scary kind of sense.

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, yeah, it was pretty funny now that I think about it.

*4-14-08*

Pretty poor recall last night, though I actually did remember my second dream, I just didn't write it, and several hours later at work, I discovered I had totally forgotten it. Oh well. It was long, but wasn't really spectacular, which is all I remember.

*Creepy rider (again)*This wasn't actually a nightmare, because I wasn't scared. But there was a creepy rider again, like my last lucid nightmare. I was with this family. We were doing research or something. Then we were outside and were riding a stagecoach. Near some buildings to the right, there was another stagecoach with a creepy rider. He looked at us and had glowing red eyes. I was somehow made to know that because he looked at us, we would have scary dreams about him later.

That's all I remember. I think I need to start being more serious about my recall. I've been pretty lazy lately, but I think being conditioned to be awake enough to recall my dreams will help me be awake enough to become lucid in my dreams. From now on, recall is serious f***ing business.  :tongue2:

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-15-08*

Pretty nice recall today. 3 full dreams with quite a few details, and one was pretty nice, even though it wasn't lucid. This time I got up and wrote down everything I remembered. 

*Vampires semi-nightmare*I think this dream started off with me and some guy unearthing a vampire who had been buried in a big meat freezer under the basement of a house. There was a chain around it with a padlock, and a thick piece of copper wire holding the latch closed. We opened the freezer and saw the vampire inside. He was sort of green looking, and really dried out. As I watched, his cheeks sunk in a little farther. We were going to stake him, but didn't have a thick enough piece of wire to use as a stake (I guess in this dream, copper was used to stake vampires instead of wood). We went out to the kitchen of this house, and looked for something we could use as a stake. In the mean time, the vampire had come back to life. He got out of his freezer and I saw his hand hanging up the pay telephone that was in the basement. In the dream, this seemed really ominous. 

Then I saw several montages of the vampire, either alone, or with another vampire, stalking these women. The vampires had the ability to turn invisible and I saw women going about their daily tasks not knowing there was an invisible vampire like 2 feet away. 

The dream ended during one of these scenes where a guy in a victorian outfit was talking to a woman while the vampire waited in the shadows.

I call this a semi-nightmare, because I was really creeped out by the vampires, but wasn't all-out terrified like in a real nightmare. And besides, how often to I get to use sienna-colored text.  :smiley: 

*In Jill's basement, dancing with Holly*Okay, this was my _nice_ dream for the night. I always love dreaming about Holly. I haven't seen her in years, but I can't forget her. I don't mind though.

Anyway, we were at one of Jill's parties, (she was a friend of ours from skating) like the ones we used to go to every fall when we were teenagers IRL. We were in her basement, like usual, and were watching the TV. It was the new Jackie Chan and Jet Li kung fu movie. 

There was a little of the dream where we were just watching the movie. Jackie Chan was fighting a warlord, and he screamed, and this polar bear came running to help him fight. There was more dancing going on than kung fu though for the rest, which was pretty gay, but we didn't mind. Me and Holly then started dancing together down in the basement. She was really good too. I was sitting on the floor and she stood up behind me and told me to cross my arms and grab her hands above my head. Then she lifted me up and spun me as I was standing up. It was really pretty cool. We danced around doing spins and stuff. At one point we stopped to take some pictures together. (I think Jill may have been there to take them), then the movie actually got good and there was some serious kung fu going on. We sat down then and actually watched the movie. 

We got back up when it was over and I just hugged her for a while. (Maybe it was time to go, I don't know). It was just like we were back together again and I hugged her for a long time. She seemed sad and said, "I wish you would have made me something this week." (I was somehow made to know that we had been meeting once every week). I said, "I know, I'm sorry. I'll make you something next week though, okay?" Then she said "Next week is good-bye!" and seemed really sad. She said, "I'll be starting school at Tri-C (community college like 10 minutes away from where I live) next week and won't be able to see you." I said, "Tri-C isn't that far away. It's not like you're going to Florida, or... Afghanistan." (LOL, those were the first two far-away places that came to my mind).

Then I don't remember what happened, but the next thing I remember is I was outside of Holly's house, alone. I was wearing my leather jacket and brushed the snow away from her front walkway with my arm. I thought, "Oh crap. Did I get her phone number so I can call her next week?" Then I remembered her saying, "Here let me give you my cell phone number." Then I felt better.

I don't think anything else happened after that, and I woke up. I was so sleepy that I didn't write it down right away, but I don't think I lost anything important, even though I had another dream after it. I think I was probably more awake than I would have been if I hadn't written down the first dream of the night, so I was glad I did. I wouldn't want to have forgotten this one.

*Ace of Cakes, with Holly(?) in charge*In this one, I think Holly was there again. I'm not sure that it might not have just been a woman who resembled her. I'll just call her Holly for the purposes of writing it down.

I was working for the bakery from the Ace of Cakes show on food network (borderline stupid show that my wife likes) and quite a bit happened that I don't remember. (I was busy trying to remember the one before this, because I liked it better. So if I had written it down right away, I might have remembered more of this one. Whatever). I remember something about a fisherman who was catching salmon. We were contracting him to supply us with fish for the bakery, I guess,  :Confused:  and he was mad about something. I remember seeing Holly walk across the room and say something like, "Fishermen are all like that." 

Anyway, the next thing I remember is that we were creating this cake for this crazy guy who wanted to celebrate the anniversary of the first chicken landing on the moon. He had this doll, or maybe it was a stuffed animal, that was to be part of the cake, and he wanted it to be holding a replica of the ship that carried the chicken to the moon. The ship was shaped like a modern space shuttle, but it was shorter and had a curve on the bottom near the back. It sat on top of another ship that was like a booster for it, I guess, and was roughly delta-shaped.

Anyway, we had tried to get the doll to hold the ship, but the ship was too big so the doll couldn't wrap its arms around it. we told this to the guy and he said, "Oh no, just the actual shuttle." Then we realized that the ship could be separated from the booster. We were all like, OMG this is gonna be a lot of extra work, but Holly took charge and said it's not so bad, we can do it. She was then trying to attach another shuttle to the cake. It was made of styrofoam and she was trying to use this edible string to tie it around the cake. I thought, why don't we use some kind of edible glue instead.

I think this is where the dream ended.

So, pretty good recall. Tomorrow I hope I'll do better, then this weekend, I should have dreaming so driven into me, I'll be lucid for sure.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-16-08*

Pretty nice recall again. 3 more dreams and again I remembered quite a few details. I woke up and couldn't remember what I dreamed, but by concentrating, I pulled up a lot of it. It's hard to write it down fast enough when I'm half asleep.  :tongue2:  

*Empty Mall/Marc's with Vince/Danielle(?)*I think this dream started off with me and at Marc's (a discount grocery store here in Ohio). I saw this hot Puerto Rican girl working at the customer service counter and I knew Vince would really like her. Then I was at another Marc's store (there are several) with my best friend Vince. He worked there in this dream. I was walking with him around the store, and I _vividly_ remember walking past what used to be a garden center in the back, but now was abandoned and there were only some old broken wicker baskets in there. I think I said something like, "Look at this. There's no one here!" (I don't remember that as vividly though). Then I told him about the girl at the other Marc's. I think he agreed that he should try to talk to her, so we went over there. As we were about to go in, I was telling him that he needed to not be a pussy and talk to her right away, because otherwise she would think he was weak and a coward and wouldn't like him. 

Then, for some reason, the dream shifted, and I was with Danielle, or someone who looked a lot like her, at the food court of a mall. The food court was either closed, or abandoned, and there was what once was a Charley's Steakery right next to what used to be a Quizno's. (I've had a few dreams before about a particular mall, with confusing, winding corridors and an enormous parking lot, and I think this was it. It's another of my recurring dream locations. I should make a list of all these places). The Danielle girl apparently used to work there, and we were going to get something to eat. I think we wanted grilled cheese sandwiches, so we needed a grill. All of the cooking machinery though was being used by these other two women who were toasting Quizno's sandwiches one at a time, one per machine. We kept looking for an unused one, but couldn't find one. I knew we could switch it over to be a grill for our sandwiches, but I was really hungry and thought that would take a long time. 

Danielle went to one of the machines and took off the sandwich so we could use it. She started to wrap the sandwich, and a disembodied voice called out to her from above (maybe from a speaker)? to make sure she got it right (the wrapping I guess). She said not to worry, that she would do it right, then she told me that she had been suspended once for doing it wrong.

Then the dream shifted _again_, and I was out in my car with, I think, my mom. We had found a new way to get to church, down these side streets, that would make the trip faster. I barely remember this part, but there was a street called "Hastings," and I thought in my dream about how there was a guy at work who had the same last name.

*Another dream at the mall*I think this was a different mall, but I'm not certain. There were no obvious marks that identified it as The Mall. Anyway, I was in there, and the first thing I remember is 4 girls in bikinis were walking down the corridor. I thought about how Vince would like that. The next thing I knew, I was in my car, driving down the corridor. There were tons of people standing in the way, so I had to go slow. They all had signs and were apparently selling houses out in the middle of the mall. There was one woman with a bridal veil on among them. I finally got past them, and was then walking. We passed up these tables set up to sell clothes. Wally, a lady from church (Yes her name is Wally, it's German or something), was selling them. I said hello to her, and one of us said something like, "Warmth can control people." I think we meant that if you keep people warm, they'll be more likely to do what you ask them. Wally liked the cold though, so she agreed, assuming we meant that making people warm is a form of torture, so they'll do what you want to make the warmth stop.  :Confused:  (WTF is my subconscious thinking this crap for)?

Next thing I remember is I was out in my car with my mom and wife. We were outside at night, trying to find a place to eat. We were going to go to two places, but after we ate at the first one, (I think we had hamburgers), I wasn't hungry at all anymore. I really did feel full in the dream too.

Then the dream shifted again, and I only remember a fragment of me and Vince being at BW (my old college) looking for girls for him. (I know this part was much longer though. I remember walking all over the place, just no clear details).

*In trouble at work/unmentionable dream*In the last dream, I was at work (I h8 this sh**) I had my palm pilot with me, which for some reason, in the dream, was the company's palm pilot. I was using it to browse the internet, then for some reason, (maybe I did it deliberately, I don't remember), I had porn on there! I set it down, and went to do something else. I was now in a room sort of like my living room, with a couch there, and my wife was there too. She picked up the palm pilot and turned it on. She apparently didn't notice there was porn on there, or maybe a different screen turned on when she picked it up, I don't know.

Then I was back at work over by where KD sits, and I returned the palm pilot with the screen still on the porn! DM was the next person to use it, and I was behind a cubicle partition and heard him say, "Who used this last?" KD said my name, then she also mentioned Dave S. and some other people. I was really worried I was going to get in big trouble for that. (I was almost tempted to call this a nightmare, because I was so worried about it). But nothing came of it anyway. 

The next thing that happened was Karl came and sat by me and was talking to me about a seminar that he needed to go to. (Or maybe I needed to go)? 

I then went to a different part of the office to get a haircut. There were a lot of ladies there (pretty hot, all of them) but they were all busy with other people. I don't remember what happened, but then the dream shifted again, and it was so bad that I can't even mention what it was about. I'm embarrassed that my subconscious would come up with this crap. I'm usually pretty forthcoming about the crazy stuff I dream about, but this was bad.

Then I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-17-08*

Not so hot recall last night. I hadn't been autosuggesting during the day as much as I should have. I think that's probably the reason. I only recall fragments, and one short dream at the end, but they're all pretty vivid.

*George Bush fragment*In this one, I remember I had seen George W. Bush speaking at some event, and now we were in the car, going to see him again, this time at a church. We were driving in the parking lot, and we couldn't find any spots. Then I looked to the left, and there were a bunch of empty spots along a fence. It looked like part of the parking lot from The Colonial restaurant, or George's kitchen.

*At work with Karl fragment*I was at work in this one, so I'm just as happy with it being a fragment. I was talking with Karl, like I usually am in work dreams it seems, and we were getting ready to go out to the chemical plant the next day. I was supposed to look at some steel beams and determine their sizes. I was about to leave him, but he kept talking and I went back into his office. He had a sheet with a bunch of cross sections of different beams. 

*Talking about lucid dreaming fragment*Here's a real winner. Another one where I'm talking about lucid dreaming and don't become lucid. Yay. I know this was a really long dream, but I only remember being in this large airport terminal-like building. I walked underneath the escalators toward the exit, and Ken Z. from work was sitting there. He was a security guard I think. (IRL he's an electrical engineer). He started talking to me like he was conducting an interview. He had a sheet of paper and was reading, "So it says here you're interested in dreaming." I said yeah, but I wasn't going to elaborate for him. Then he mentioned something about lucid dreaming, then "That's where you know you're dreaming, right?" So I said, yeah, I knew about that. He said, "So what's the point of it?" I said "Well once you know it's a dream, and there are no physical constraints on you, you can do pretty much whatever the f*** you want!" 

That's all I remember of that one. I could've kicked myself, but dreams about dreaming are a step in the right direction.

*Criminals escaping from Sweeney Todd*In this one, I was watching these criminals in third person. They were in this alley, which had a door at the end, climbing down a ladder attached to one of the buildings. They were trying to get away from a guy named "Conneaut." The criminal who was closer to the top had a shoe phone, like Maxwell Smart. He got a call and started talking. I don't remember what he said, but the guy on the other end was Conneaut! Conneaut was on the moon, and I think he was just letting them know that he knew where they were and that he was alive. In the dream, the criminals had killed him twice, but he kept coming back to life and they couldn't figure out how. I was somehow made to know that he came back to life the same way that Sweeney Todd (retarded-looking movie with Johnny Depp that I've never seen) came back to life. (I know the movie isn't about him being immortal, but whatever, my subconscious is always getting things wrong). 

The criminal on the phone hung up and told his accomplice who it was. The accomplice was on the ground in the alley and said, "Conneaut called you _here_!?" Then suddenly, the door at the end of the alley burst open and there was Sweeney Todd, who looked just like he did in the movie previews I saw, holding a straight razor. The criminals were really scared of him. That's all I remember. I think I may have woke up at this point.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-18-08*

Crappy recall again. I only recall a few fragments, though I know they were from much longer dreams. 

*My new enormous house*In this one I remember we were redoing the plans for our new house. But we lived in there already. It was _enormous_ and it was really cool. I was really proud of it.

When I woke up, I wondered if I had dreamed about The House, but came to the conclusion that it wasn't. This was just a really big house. 

*Black nurse*I hardly even remember this one. There was a black nurse who was talking to this old guy. She was trying to convince him to retire. They were then talking about where the stores used to be in town. I only remember that there was a convenience store, which later became a Silverman's (Discount store, I think, that I never go in), then it became a convenience store again.

I then remember a disjointed fragment where I wanted a donut, but it was almost time for dinner, so my wife told me I should wait.

*Theatre with Fetz, Vex Kitten and Lydia*I just have a few disjointed fragments from this one. I know it was really long though. I was in downtown Cleveland, at Gund Arena, I think, and there was this show going on. I was with Lydia, my ex-girlfriend from my freshman year of college (She was half-Korean). She was in some kind of competition with these other people. One of them was Fetz, this guy who I knew from the Soul Calibur community (he was one of the best players in the country, but wasn't very friendly IRL), and there were 2 girls with him, and both were really hot. One I didn't know, the other one was Vex Kitten. She had long, sort of dark blonde, curly hair, and her face was really pretty. (How did Fetz manage to get with her? LOL). They were performing a musical in one of the corridors of the arena and me and Lydia were watching them. They were dancing and showing off. I didn't think they were very nice because I think they were purposely trying to show up Lydia, who was also a performer. She seemed pretty sad. 

I also remember a guy who was wearing a mask. It wasn't like Epic Fail Guy, but I somehow knew that he was going to become a meme on 4chan. He tried to take the mask off and only managed to tear off the nose. I could imagine the drawhores posting sketches of this guy with a mask with no nose the next day. He seemed like a really frumpy guy, He talked about something in a really dead, boring voice. Not charismatic at all. 

I also remember me and Lydia and some other girl were in a bedroom. Lydia was sitting on the bed and seemed sad again. I think her father was the one who was pushing her into performing in theatre. The other girl was talking to her and telling her something like she should do what she wants. Then I remember she said "Look at this. He did this too," and held up Lydia's ponytail. The entire length was completely covered with hair ties that had shiny plastic leaves on them

In another fragment of that same dream, I remember watching a commercial for this used car lot. They were opening a new showroom to the west of us. I guess near Toledo. I vividly remember seeing a map with a straight, glowing line between their existing lot and the new one. The camera followed the line to the west, then kept going. They were apparently building another showroom even further west. I tried to look for landmarks to identify roughly where they were, and saw a lake to the north. I read the name, and recognized it as one of the great lakes, but the name wasn't any of the five real great lakes. I don't remember what it was. 

I had another dream after this, and remembered fragments of it, but by the time I had dragged up the memory of this one, I forgot it completely.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-19-08*

Awesome night last night! I slept totally soundly from about 1 to 6, then woke up and had fair, though disjointed recall of the one dream I had just had. Then I got up and took 2 Galantamind and stayed up for about 35 minutes I went BTB and tried to WILD for over an hour and got _nowhere_. After the first 20 minutes, I felt the rush of energy while seeing some HI of a middle-eastern shop, then tried to start imagining my back yard and tactile sensations, but that made the feeling stop immediately. After trying for white a while longer, I gave up and figured I'd get a DILD if I just went to sleep, and I did!

*Confusing and disjointed dream*I remember I was first at Marc's getting a prescription. The medicine came in the form of a chocolate bar, about the size of a 3 musketeers bar, with a beige wrapper with brown lettering. The medicine bars came from this atm type machine. I saw some other people get their medicine and the wrapper had their last name on it. I wished mine did too, but the prescription my doctor gave me didn't have my name on the bar. The next thing I remember I was picking up a pair of slippers for Janet O. from work. I guess they were there for cleaning? I also stole another identical slipper that someone else left at the pharmacy. I brought them back to my house and gave her the slippers. The spare slipper was too small for her. She was about to toss it on the recreation side of the basement, but saw me watching her, so she didn't.

The next thing I remember is I was down in my basement, getting ready to go to an amusement park with Danielle. I had a butler who was standing over near the washer and dryer. I didn't know why no one was paying attention to the fact that I was about to leave. I told my butler to "get my gun." He picked up a shotgun from on top of the washer. Still no one noticed I was leaving.

Then I remember seeing a pornstar who was talking about her various encounters with men. Her first story was about her with a black guy. Two black guys who were listening gave each other a high five. Then she told a story of how she got pregnant. 

Up on the basement wall, there was a cardboard box. Inside was the engine of a model train, one section of the track for it, and some contact paper that I remembered we had used on a mirror.

I also remember being at the Woodline factory. I thought about hacking into their computer, but I didn't.

*At The Amusement Park DILD*I had been trying to WILD for a long time, but only managed to feel the rush of energy a couple times. Then I went to sleep and had this dream. I was at The Amusement Park. I remember seeing the roller coaster, and I may have rode on it too, but I don't remember for sure. 

At one point, I was at this stand that was selling ceramic Christmas figurines. There was one with some carolers in front of a church that was just like the one we have at home IRL. I thought this was kinda strange in the dream and started to question my state. Then I looked inside the church and saw a tiny blue LED that was shaped like a Christmas bulb. The LED changed from blue to green, and I remembered having seen this same bulb in another dream. I was now fully lucid! Finally I was going to have something worth writing in my dream journal! I was unable to move though, because I thought I would lose the dream. I looked around for something I could grab so I could feel some tactile sensations, but there was nothing close, and I couldn't move. Then the dream ended.  :Sad: 

I was bummed out, but it was still early in the morning yet, so I figured I had another chance.

*Flying into outer space lucid! WOOT!*I went back to sleep but kept waking up, or maybe having FA's. I'm not sure what was real and what wasn't. When I was trying to get to sleep, I kept repeating, "I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming..." At one point, I thought I woke up and was getting ready to go to breakfast with my mom and my wife. It was pouring rain, and I thought for all the world that it was real. I was out in the backyard and it was still dark outside. I thought this was funny and checked my watch. It read 23:06. I knew it wasn't 11 pm. I checked it again, and it read 22:36! I was lucid! This time I was able to move. I walked back to the garage to get out of the rain. I went inside and picked up a blue metal watering can from a hook on one of the rafters. I touched it and ran my hand over its surface. It was _so_ real! I could feel it perfectly. My fingers squeaked over the smooth surface, and then I felt the roughness of the rusty parts. I took off the nozzle from the spout and ran my fingers around the spout. It felt real too. Just like the can, I felt the smooth painted part, and the roughness of the rust. 

I finally decided I had enough of the tactile stimulation, and set the watering can in a cardboard box near the garage door. (I should have held on to it, since it was keeping the dream really realistic). I went outside. I had a whole list of things I wanted to do: Check out a card I had in my basement, face up on a heating duct (to see if the astral projection BS had any truth to it); look under my bed for the task of the month; fly into outer space, just to show up Hiros, because he keeps doing my goal of having sex in lucids all the time; go through a stargate up there, another of Hiros' goals; find Jessica Alba on the other side and get it on with her in the usual way; turn myself into a woman and her into a trap and get it on that way. The first thing I thought of was, "I'll show that Hiros. He has sex with movie stars, so I'll fly into outer space," since I was almost outside anyway. I walked back out into the rain, and I think my mom and wife were calling to me to come back in because it was raining. I was ignoring them though, because I was lucid. I looked up at the dark sky. There were high-voltage wires up there. I thought to take off like Neo, and leaped straight up, but didn't go anywhere. I just jumped. So I figured I might be able to float up and gain speed in the air. That worked better, and I floated toward the wires. I was worried that I might hit one, even though I knew it was a dream. I didn't want to get hurt, and it was so real. 

I was trying to imagine what I would see, like the Earth far beneath me, but the realism started to fade. I saw the moon, but didn't see the earth below. I stopped floating, and I guess I was out there in space, but couldn't really see anything good. I stayed up there for a while, but then the dream faded, and I woke up.

I tried to fall back asleep but only had like a half hour before I had to be up, and couldn't get back to sleep. I probably would have had better luck if I'd have laid on my side, but I tried to sleep on my back. Oh well. Still a _nice_ night. I've been due for it for a while now.

----------


## Hiros

> fly into outer space, just to show up Hiros, because he keeps doing my goal of having sex in lucids all the time; go through a stargate up there, another of Hiros' goals; find Jessica Alba on the other side and get it on with her in the usual way; turn myself into a woman and her into a trap and get it on that way. The first thing I thought of was, "I show that Hiros. He has sex with movie stars, so I'll fly into outer space,"



 :laugh: 
Congratulations!
Awesome dream man.

But I must ask, why is it that everyone can get into space but me? First Mark, and now you  :tongue2:  I shall be next!

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, it seems that the goals we want most are just totally out of our reach. Other goals are easy though. It's like our subconscious doesn't want us to  reach our goals and be happy.  :Sad: 

*4-20-08*

No real lucids tonight, except one short one that I was almost tempted to call semi-lucid, but I did know I was dreaming, though had zero control,  :Sad:  but I had pretty good recall.

*Mud flats national park*In this one, I was at this wide open area that was completely covered in mud. It was also alternately a cave, where people were allowed to spraypaint grafitti all over the walls. I somehow knew it was a national park There was this wooden ramp next to the mud flats that people were using wooden blocks to slide down. It went down to a landing, then curved to the right. I got a wood block, (rather small actually, only about 4" by 4", but I fit on it somehow), and slid down the ramp. I tried to make the turn around the landing, but slid off the edge. The posts that held up the platform though extended up above the wood decking, and I hooked my arm around one and spun so I wouldn't fly off into the mud. I then landed super-lightly on some concrete pavement. Jeff CZ from high school was there. He and everyone else were drinking these sports drinks from little bottles. I had got there late, after they had been passed out and Jeff gave the rest of his to me. It tasted like some nasty medicine that I used to have to mix from a powder when I was sick. Other people had different flavors I noticed, like fruit flavors. I remember there was either a sign, or it might have been grafitti that had an anagram which read "Popeye, Popeye, Popeye, Popeye..." I don't remember what the actual text was though, but I think it was a poem.

Down at the bottom, underneath the ramp, I only remember that Dave S. from work was at the Sears molding department (I don't even think they sell moldings). 

*Zombie refuge barely lucid*I didn't even write this one down, since I thought for sure I'd get a good lucid later, but since I didn't,  :Sad:  I remembered it and can write it down now. In this one, I lived in this building with a bunch of other people. It had a large cafeteria that took up the entire front of the building. The outside walls were all of glass and about 30 feet tall. The lunchroom had these looong picnic tables where we all ate. and underneath, where the longitudinal brace usually is on a real picnic table, there was a garbage trough that we were supposed to put our leftovers and garbage into. 

We lived in here because there was a zombie outbreak and this was like a refuge. Every morning, we all lined up in ranks in front of the side door with our weapons, getting ready to go out, and a group of zombies would come over and gather outside the glass doors. They never broke them though. I guess they were really strong glass. I remember one morning specifically, I got right up to the door and there were only a few zombies out there. I didn't see what the big deal was, but after a little while, a huge group of maybe 50 zombies showed up, milling around the doors. We all lined up like usual, then realized I didn't have a gun! I told everyone to wait so I could go back to my room and get it. I don't remember if I did or not. 

The next thing I remember is that I was outside of the building, walking in the really large, paved courtyard. There were a lot of people around, but no zombies. I wondered how these people stayed outside all the time and didn't get attacked by the zombies. I looked around for anyone who wasn't normal, then I spotted one! It was a black lady who had the typical yellow zombie eyes. I realized I didn't have a gun again! I tried to run away from her and she shambled after me. I couldn't get away from her because no matter how fast I ran, she was still gaining on me. I realized, "This is just like always happens in my dreams." The zombie was getting closer and closer, and even though I think I was lucid, I was stupid and didn't even think that I could spin or teleport away, so I willed myself awake.  :Sad: 

Then later, just before I got up, I went back to sleep and remember a fragment of something having to do with Mario, from the Nintendo games. I don't remember any details at all though.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-21-08*

Pretty good recall again. I just had to lay in bed and concentrate, but I was able to remember a lot of details. And in the final dream of the night I started dreaming about dreaming, so that's good.

*At work in the ocean*This was technically a work dream, but boy was it weird! My job was to float around in the ocean. There were these floating markers that were attached to the bottom, arranged in kind of a large grid, with maybe 500 feet between each of them. There were other people working out there, floating around. We were talking to one another, and some swimmers came through from time to time.

Then the dream shifted and I was on this ramp to go sledding. Janice S. from work was there, and she said, "You know about that." I was at the bottom of this short hill though, and there was a wall with a door at the top. I used thought to make my sled slide up the hill. I said "I'm going to keep sledding til I die or til someone comes to get me." Well, after a while, someone came through the door at the top to get me. That's all I remember.

*I'm a cop*In this dream, I was a cop, or a detective actually. I was out with my partner, and the first thing I remember is we were walking around, because we didn't want to be in our car. We were in a park. This guy was apparently following us and could only follow if we were in the car. My partner seemed mad and said, "We've been walking for 45 minutes. But we only have 1 hour of gas left in the car." We had somehow extended the time before the guy would be able to catch us by not wasting our gas. 

The next thing I remember is we were walking down this street and we saw the guy's car up ahead surrounded by black and white police cars. It was night, and as we were walking past, another cop pulled us into an alcove to talk to us. He was giving us another assignment to investigate this woman who worked in a Volkswagon factory. I remember in the alcove, there were the ends of these electrical wires sticking out and I was bending them, because I thought they had something to do with the case.

The next thing I remember is I was walking in this garden with no shoes on, so my feet were cold. There were these red plants that were branching over the path and were about ankle high. As I walked through them, my ankles would brush them and stir up these red wasps that were in them. In the dream, I emembered that when I was a kid, I was scared of these wasps and would run through the garden as fast as I could. But now I thought they wouldn't hurt me. I was wrong though, because they started to attack! I had a hat on and they were landing on my head. I ran through the garden to get away and started trying to get the few that were still on me off. They seemed to like to get in the space between the bottom of my hat and the top of my ear, nearer to the front of my ear. I ran my finger up there, and felt them being crushed as I wiped them forward off my head. It was so real and I was so grossed out having these bugs on me.

Then I was at this juvenile hall, as part of another case. I guess I had forgotten about the woman at the Volkswagon factory. There was some guy near the building who was burning a barn, and I was up on top of the juvenile hall to have a good vantage point to see what was happening. I still had no shoes on and I vividly remember that my feet were so cold. There was a kid up there who was bald and was wearing all white. He looked like a cancer patient. There were some other kids up there too and we were all sitting and talking and watching the glow of the burning barn. 

Now I hadn't realized it at first, but this building was _tall_. We were all sitting on the uppermost ledge of the roof and there was like a stairwell beneath us, with these platforms along the sides where you could stand. And there were _no_ safety railings. I knew if you were to slip up here, you would surely fall to your death. I mentioned this to the other kids. I said something like, "This is really dangerous, you could fall and die from up here!" They were sitting to my right. Then the kid with cancer, who was on my left, got up to walk away. He misstepped, and fell off the ledge! I motioned toward him and said, "Just like that!" I was like, "Great, now I'll have to call someone." I thought of calling 911, but I knew he was already dead. Then I think I woke up.

*Back under cover at juvenile hall almost lucid*In the last dream of the night, I was back at the same juvenile hall as in the last dream! I thought to myself, "I'm looking in on someone else's dream." And I felt I was a part of it. I somehow thought that I was with a group of dreamers IRL and we were all sharing our dreams. I wondered whose dream I was in. I thought it was a girl's, and I think I thought it was Christina R. from grade school. Anyway, I was in this building right next to the high-rise juvenile hall from the last dream, and I threw a rope over to it and somehow hooked onto it. I then pulled the entire building close to me. My mom was with me and we were going to install some PVC pipe as railing on the upper balconies to make them safer. We just had some elbows and tees, and were trying to put them together into railings. She was doing the gluing and I was trying to install them, but didn't know how. 

Then I _think_ I had a false awakening, or it might have been a real awakening at 6:32. But I didn't do a reality check and went back to sleep. The next thing I knew, It was 6:45 and my alarm on my watch was going off. It literally felt like no time had passed at all.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-22-08*

Not much to write today. I had crappy recall and only remember one fragment.

*FDR at the drive thru fragment*This was a much longer dream that I only remember the tail end of. I was at a McDonalds or some drive thru in my car with my mom. We were driving toward the back parking lot down the left side of the building, and there was a line of cars at the drive thru. I saw Franklin D. Roosevelt standing out there, next to the line of cars, going on about how George W. Bush was a horrible president and all kinds of B.S. (Some of which is true, even I have to agree, even though I like Bush. _North American Union?_ FTW)? Anyway. I was like, wait a second, FDR is dead! Then I looked and saw it was just a guy with a really good mask which went over his entire head. I said something negative about him and positive about Bush. Then my mom got mad and started talking about how Bush really was a bad president. (She doesn't like him as much as I do). We parked the car in a back parking lot of the McDonalds, then I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-23-08*

My recall was a little better last night, but I had to struggle, and still couldn't remember a lot of details, so it still wasn't as good as 2 nights ago.

*Working at Quizno's*In this one, I was making sandwiches at Quizno's for myself and for people from work too. I only know Ken Z. was there. (That guy is in a lot of my dreams. I need to start reality checking every time I see him). It was apparently also a store that sold sections of track for toy cars. The blonde guy from Dragonball Z was there. I hardly remember this dream since I was half asleep even as I wrote it down.

I then had another dream and as I was laying there trying to recall the details, I fell back asleep and lost it.

*Looking to marry Harrison Ford*In this dream, I was watching this woman. I was alternately experiencing the dream through her perspective, though I don't think I actually became her. She was an actress who played in the old Indiana Jones movies. And I think at one time she had a RL relationship with Harrison Ford. Anyway. She was a bridesmaid for one of her friends I think, and she felt bad that she wasn't married yet. So she decided she wanted to marry Harrison Ford, even though she hadn't seen him in years. 

She ordered her assistant to bring Ford to her, then the next thing I remember, he was there, right outside of her room. She talked to him, though I don't remember what she said. There was quite a long stretch of dream where the two were doing various activities together, but I don't remember what they were. In the end, I think he did actually propose to her. 

My recall on this one is crap, because I had it at 6:39, so I knew if I got up to write it down, I wouldn't have any time to fall back asleep, and I was being lazy. 

Serious business. I need to remember that.

----------


## Hiros

Wow, thats a weird dream. It's like you were dreaming of someone else's life  :smiley: 
This Is Your Life: Dream Edition. hehe.

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, it wasn't a very good one though. Kinda boring actually. If I have to have non-lucids, I wish I could have more with old girlfriends. I like those.

*4-24-08*

Poor recall again. I slept solidly until 4:45 when my WBTB alarm went off. I just got up to pee, then took a B6 to hopefully get lucid. I just had a normal dream though, but it was really long, and I didn't wake back up until 6:25.

*Picking up girls fragment*Before my alarm went off, I only remember that I was trying to pick up some girls. I think Vince might have been with me, and I'm unsure if we were trying to get someone for him, or for me, or both.

*The missing Wright Glider*In this one, I started off walking in the park along the bike path. There were woods, and just a little ways in, to the left was a crashed Wright brother's glider! I thought for sure it was a replica, but it had 1904 written on it, so I concluded it must be authentic! I was trying to take a picture of it with my camera phone, because I knew my friends would be really interested in seeing it. However, there were wild horses that lived right near the glider. They were pretty placid as long as I was just looking at the glider, but when I went to take a picture, they went crazy! I would try to take a photo and they would scream and make like they were gonna charge me. This happened a couple times. 

I looked inside the glider at one point and noticed there were plaques in there. One said "William Jr." (Which my subconscious must have thought was Wilbur's name), and the other one said "Orville Reddenbacher." (LOL, that's kinda funny)

Then somehow, I managed to take the glider away with me. It was now really small, like maybe a foot across. I had it in a clear plastic bag and showed it to people at school. Scott H. from grade school and my pre-calculus teacher from high school were there. We were in like a waiting room outside of a classroom, waiting to go in. There was also cake on the tables, and I wanted to eat some, but it was time to go in for class.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I touched it and ran my hand over its surface. It was _so_ real! I could feel it perfectly. My fingers squeaked over the smooth surface, and then I felt the roughness of the rusty parts. I took off the nozzle from the spout and ran my fingers around the spout. It felt real too. Just like the can, I felt the smooth painted part, and the roughness of the rust.






I Love when things are so real like that, so tangible. It's amazing to think that it is just a dream. Our mind can be so good at making up all that detail.







> I was trying to imagine what I would see, like the Earth far beneath me, but the realism started to fade. I saw the moon, but didn't see the earth below. I stopped floating, and I guess I was out there in space, but couldn't really see anything good



. I stayed up there for a while, but then the dream faded, and I woke up.



That's cool that you  made it to outerspace even though it didn't seem as realistic to you. That seems to be one of the harder tasks for people to accompish...so congrats!

I had the problem too with it not being as realistic as I wanted. It was more like waching it on a screen, than actually being there. I think it's somehting that will take practice. But it's a great first step to just do it. Now you know you can and can make it better next time.

----------


## unseen wombat

Thx TS. I'm going to keep something with me to touch next time I get lucid. It helps keep the dream so real. I have to remember if nothing is in reach and I can't walk, like in that first lucid, to just pull something out of my pocket. I think that will really help me stay in the dream. 

Tonight should be the night too. I haven't had any supplements all week, and tonight I have time for Galantamind and WBTB, which worked last week. I haven't been reality checking and autosuggesting as much as I should have, but still more than I used to.

It's gonna be rough getting it on with Jessica Alba while holding a watering can, LOL.  ::D: 

Anyway

*4-25-08*

Really good recall last night. One time I got up and thought I only remembered a fragment, then once I started writing it down, it all came back to me, and was huge! Then I had a dream and thought I forgot everything when I woke up, but when I got up, it came back to me too. I had a multivitamin last night after not having taken one for 2 days, so that probably helped.

*555 timer circuit*In this one, I was working on a circuit with a 555 timer. That's the one for making LED's blink that I'm using to try to make a lucid dreaming mask IRL. I don't remember what kind of circuit I was making, but I was testing it with some people. I hardly remember this part, but the vibrations were too strong.

Then I had a circuit for making video game weapons too. One was a longbow with swords sticking out of the ends, and the other was a pike, like the one from the Sci Fi Channel movie, Gryphon. (Which was really fake and cheesy, but it wasn't a bad story, I guess). Everyone who saw these weapons thought I was awesome for being able to make them.

*Changing pencil sharpener/quicksilver/battle at the witch's house*This was the epically long dream that I thought I only remembered a fragment of. It started when I was getting my pencil sharpener out of my drawer in my bedroom. (I have this pencil sharpener IRL that I got as a prize in 4th grade for something. It has a carved wooden rabbit on top standing on his hind legs, holding a turnip). Well, I took him out of the drawer, and the rabbit wasn't the same as he was before. He was kinda turned to his side and on all fours with the turnip next to him. I was like, this isn't my pencil sharpener, but then I turned him on his side, and it changed again! Now he was a black cat. I was like, "This pencil sharpener is even cooler than I thought!" I had somehow convinced myself that the sharpener changed, depending on what angle you looked at it. Then I turned the black cat upside down and it turned into a tiny bed, with a witch's hat draped point-up over the headboard. 

I was showing this to people. I think Jill (Holly's friend, whose house we used to go to for parties in the fall) from skating was there. The pencil sharpener had now become quicksilver, but it was okay to hold it because it had a protective covering that was like black and purple silk. It was about the size and shape of a hackey sack, but filled with mercury. The protective covering wasn't really silk, it was actually made of mercury too. I don't remember how it happened, but somehow my pencil sharpener/quicksilver ball fell into a shower. I think we were in Jill's basement. Water was pouring over my mercury which had disintegrated into a bunch of mercury puddles on the shower floor. I was like "Oh no! We have to keep it from going down the drain!" I turned the shower off, but the water was still trickling out of the head, quite a bit. I turned the shower head away and then I was able to gather up all the mercury from the floor. Jill helped me as we scooped it forward with our hands and then she poured her puddle of mercury into my hands. It dried out and the same purple and black coating came back. I was so happy that I hadn't lost it.

The next thing I remember is I think I had made it change into the witch's bed. Then I was in the witch's house! I was with someone else, my friend Ron, I think? I'm not sure, but we were with all these other people in there. They were under the power of the witch and were going to get us or something. I remember Ken Z. from work was there. He was carrying an old door, sideways, with another guy. All of them chased us, and we ran into this other room. The room had two doors, like hotels with adjoining rooms. Before we could close the first one, I had to fight off Ken Z., who had almost reached the doorway. I grabbed the doorjamb and lifted myself up and kicked him with both feet, right in the face! It didn't do anything, so I moved back a little and with a leaping start, did it again! I looked at one of the other guys out there. He rolled his eyes at Ken like he was disgusted with him. Then we closed both doors and were in the other room. Sometime during all this, I thought about lucid dreaming! I thought I was dreaming about lucid dreaming. It was really weird, and if I was in some way lucid, I was completely out of control, so I'm not counting it. 

I also remember a fragment during this dream where I was making a 8.5"x11" flyer for Christmas. I was sticking all these ceramic Christmas figurines to the paper. There was some writing at the top and I wrote the word "IN" up there on the back side of the paper, which was translucent. I had to write it backwards though, so it would read correctly from the top. There was one figurine that wouldn't attach to the flyer. I had to find a board with a peg to use with it, and I was looking for it. That's all I remember.

*I'm a cop, again*I woke up from this one and thought I didn't remember anything. Then I got up, and it all came back to me. I was with Glenn, my former boss, and we were cops. We were undercover in this criminal's house and we were talking to him, trying to gain his trust. I didn't really know well what was going on, but Glenn did, so I was just kind of following his lead. The criminal finally decided we were trustworthy, and went up this set of stairs to his room, I guess. Me and Glenn were in the living room about to follow him, when we saw a few handguns sitting on some bookshelves. I guess we didn't have our own guns, because he motioned for me to pick one up, and he took two. I picked it up and put it in my right back pocket. 

We went upstairs and I was kinda nervous. I was worried that the criminal would check me for weapons and would find the gun. We were all sitting at this table and the criminal got up for something. He looked at me and said, "Hey! Wait a minute!" Then he started frisking my pockets as I sat there. But he only checked my front and back pocket on my left side, so he didn't find the gun. I was worried, but tried to act like "WTF are you doing? Don't you trust me?" So he then walked away to do whatever he was doing. 

The next thing I remember is the criminal led us to the hideout of these other criminals. They were black guys and were drug dealers. We sat down with them, and I didn't know what I was supposed to do, so I waited for Glenn to do something. There was also this woman cop with us at this point. After talking to the drug dealers for a while, Glenn and the woman cop stood up and pulled their guns out on them, so I did the same. I noticed no one had a gun on the two main drug dealers sitting behind a table, so I pointed mine at them. The gun felt really real! 

Then Glenn told me that I should go get a bundle of the drug dealers' money so I could put it toward building my new house, (which we actually are going to build next year IRL). I knew this was wrong, but figured that it's just what cops do, and Glenn was in charge, so I figured it was okay. I went downstairs and rummaged through a drawer in a cabinet underneath their TV, but I couldn't find any money. I think I found a big brick of drugs at one point, and thought of taking that, but decided I didn't want to be bothered trying to sell it. I wanted their cash. I think I eventually found it. They were in bundles of $20,000 each. I picked up like 4 bundles, then went back to Glenn and the woman cop who were still pointing their guns at the drug dealers and the criminal. I told him I took 4 bundles so I would have enough. $20,000 wouldn't be enough to build my house, but $80,000 would make a good down payment. (Our house is f***ing huge). I think it was at this point I woke up.

*Visiting black people/play*I only remember a few fragments of this one. I was at this house with my mom and wife where there were these black and latino people. They were putting on a play for us which was pretty good, though I don't remember what it was about. Then they started doing the play in spanish, which was okay for me, but totally lost my mom and my wife. My mom said this play wasn't very good, and I said it was just because she couldn't understand it. 

So we went to a different room, which was, I think, someone's bedroom, and sat down in there for a while. Then we went out the front door and were in this neighborhood with some really nice houses. I commented on how pretty the houses were here. There was a black family coming out of one across the street. That's really all I remember.

----------


## Hiros

Far out, awesome recall!
I'm thinking about finally looking into this GalantaMind stuff. After reading Aquanina's latest dream... how could I not?
I kind of resist supplements and stuff, I don't even take panadol if I have a headache. But I WANT one of those dreams...





> It's gonna be rough getting it on with Jessica Alba while holding a watering can, LOL.



Hahaha, I'm sure you could think of something else to grab onto with JA so close by.  :wink2:

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, I'm sure I will.  ::D: 

*4-26-08*

Took the Galantamind, and even tried 100 mg 5HTP before bed, but still didn't get lucid. I had terrible recall too before the WBTB, and nearly forgot the one dream I had after when I drifted off trying to WILD. A pretty crappy night really.

*Annoyed at church*I only remember from this one that we were at church. It was like an evening service, which we never have IRL. The pastor, who is always taking longer than he's supposed to for his sermons IRL was doing the same thing in my dream. Me and my mom were annoyed at this. We were talking about it afterwards as we were walking in the store.

*Epic battle/Australian TV show*This one happened as I was laying in bed trying to WILD and drifted off from like 8 to 9. In the beginning, I only remember a fragment of someone telling me about this mythical item that warriors or generals or something were trying to get. I was like, "Is this happening now? Or did it happen sometime in history. I saw an image of a bunch of warriors running across a battlefield with swords and spears and sheilds. It looked very medieval, so I concluded that it happened a long time ago.

Then the dream shifted somehow, and I was in the same place, which was like an immense, dark room. The part I was in now though was a little more brightly lit. I was watching an Australian game show. There were these two teams that would have to fight each other. Then the winning team would choose a champion who would fight every member of the other team alone. The final battle was almost always against a kangaroo! This episode was special though. At this point, I think I was in the audience of the show, which was standing all around the fighters. Someone told me that this would be the first episode where the final battle would be between two humans. The champion from the one team fought off all the other guys. He was fighting the last guy and was kicking him lightly in the face. He kicked him a lot of times, not hard, but was really hurting him bad. 

The next thing I remember is the referee, who I think was a woman, stopped the fight so a bunch of visiting kindergarteners could walk across the arena. There were a lot of people standing around, so there wasn't hardly any room for the fighters. A line of kindergarteners, who were pressed really close together with some sweatshirts in between them, walked up and stopped in the middle of the arena. 

I don't remmber much else, but after I woke up, I felt the vibrations pretty strongly. I then had some strong HI of me being upside down with my feet on one of the beams on the ceiling. 

Overall, it was a pretty crappy night. I was so hoping for a lucid and I thought I did everything just right.  :Sad:

----------


## nina

Have you tried just looking at and examining your hands instead of having to grab something to look at? It always works for me, to examine my hands up close in detail, every little hair and wrinkle. Brings the lucid into extreme focus. =)

And hell yeah for the GalantaMind, worked again last night. I think I'm going to again tonight and make it 5 in a row if I can.

Strive for 5! ...as my volleyball team used to say, when we were going for our 5th straight state championship haha.

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey, I'll give it a try. I have looked at my hands in dreams, but not in precise detail. Once I looked at them and they scared me for some reason.

*4-27-08*

Crappy night and crappy recall. I did remember a couple dreams from after my WBTB. Now I only remember a part of it. I couldn't get lucid, but Hiros was there, so I must have been at least thinking of dreaming. 

*Physics club with Hiros*In this one, I was a part of a physics club at my old college. My physics professor was the faculty advisor. We were in one of my old classrooms and he was teaching us something. 

The next thing I remember is that we were talking about moving a turret from another one of the buildings at the school. It was a big project, of course, and there was some complicated engineering going on that I don't remember anything about. I was talking to this girl about it though and we were walking across the quad.

Then I remember that I was in a cafeteria, and the frame of the turret, or a replica of it was in there. It was made of threaded rods, with nuts at the level of the floor. I guess the floor attached to the nuts somehow. I remember Hiros was there, as well as some girl I didn't know. They were talking about the structure or something, I don't remember. I do remember Hiro's voice. He didn't sound at all Australian, just normal, like everyone else I know. He looked in this dream kinda like an older version of this kid I went to grade school with, Matt C. (Who is now an army ranger, from what I heard).

I don't remember anything else. I know I had another short dream, but I've forgotten it over the course of the day. It wasn't so hot anyway.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-28-08*

Good night for recall, but I really wanted to get lucid. Oh well. I tried the trick with the cell phone on vibrate in my hand from 4:45 to 6:45, but it just ended up waking me up.  :Sad: 

*Disjointed dream, including The House*This dream was all over the place, and I'm not sure how the events even go together. I woke up at like 3:10 am or so and barely remembered the tail end of this. I figured I should write it down though, because I really wanted to get lucid today. Then I found as I was writing and waking up a little more, I remembered more and more of it. I was glad too, because part of it was about The House. I thought when I remembered that, that I may have actually been lucid, but now I don't think I was. It was just an ordinary dream about The House.

It started off with me at this strip mall at Pearl Rd. and Brookpark. I was near the video game store and was telling someone about The House. I was trying to tell them just how huge it was. I said, "It's not even like if you were 0.5" tall that the house would be 80" long. It's more like 800" long! (The House is apparently very hueg)! I was then standing near Brookpark Rd. and was watching this lady carry out a bag from the Gamestop to her car. (The store isn't really a Gamestop IRL). I watched as she put it into her trunk and caught a glimpse of a PS3 box in the bag.

The next thing I remember is I was trying to build something. I had some boards that I had bought from Lowe's at Ridgepark Square. I was trying to bring them home by placing them under the rear windshield wiper of my car. (LOL) It wasn't working too well, and then I accidentally turned on the windshield wiper and the boards fell off!

I also remember near the end, a fragment of something about Spartacus. (We were going to watch High Noon yesterday IRL, but my wife didn't want to. I told her it was a classic, like Spartacus). I think I was watching a documentary about him on the History Channel. I only remember something about 923 BC. (Yeah, I know). Now that I think about it, it may have been about a different slave rebellion and they were just talking about Spartacus for reference and that's why the date is wrong.

*Hicks disassembling picnic table/Creepy guy wants to abduct my son!*In this one, I first remember there were these two hillbilly guys who I think I was watching on the DIY Channel. They were teaching people how to disassemble a picnic table which was half submerged in a swamp. This table was really cool though and I thought it was a shame they were ruining it. The slats that made up the tabletop were attached at the ends to another board with half-blind box joints. I thought this was really cool and unusual. I remember they were trying to use a Dremel to remove the edge of these slats which was glued on to the rest of the board. I guess they had to do this to separate the box joints. I also remember something about them drilling into the edges of the tabletop at various points. I don't remember or don't know what this was for.

In another part of this same dream, (I don't know how it transitioned), I was looking at a DVD box someone was carrying. It was a movie called "The Disappeared" and the letters "ared" were tilted down from the rest of the word and it was written in a blurry font, like "Disturbia" IRL. I think it was a movie about aliens abducting peoples' children.

The next thing I knew, I was a woman! I was in this deserted alley with my grown son (I have no kids IRL) and we were running from this guy. I knew he was an alien and wanted to kidnap my son. We ran around the corner to the back of the building and hid in the back door of an abandoned grey school bus. The guy then walked past, looking for us, but he didn't turn around as he passed the school bus. If he had, he would have seen us for sure, because the door wasn't shut. The guy was really creepy and was all blurry around the edges. I figured this was because he was an alien or ghost or spirit or something. 

He then went away and me and my son left the bus and went back out the way we came. I was now male again and was talking to him about who we thought the creepy guy was. He thought it was this author who wrote a book that took place in Chicago, where we apparently used to live. He had stolen my son's watch. 

We came to the street, which was Pearl road, I think. We were near the back of Coconuts (Actually an FYE music store now, but it used to be called Coconuts). It was winter and there was snow on the road. A police car drove by and from up the street a little compact car with a plow attached to the front was plowing the snow. LOL. 

Then me and my son started talking about sports. I think there was another guy with us now too. I don't remember all of what we said. I think at one point, he said something about "Ramirez really being a tragedy." I guess Manny Ramirez got killed? I don't know. Then he said, "But Michael Jordan is really the king." I think because we saw an abandoned basketball laying in the snow next to the sidewalk. He then said, "But it added 25 points to his game once he started 'polishing his engineer!'" I think he was talking about masturbation? Then I woke up.

*Chinese movie, story sticks and dimensional travel*This dream was longer than I thought upon waking up. Just like before, I woke up and thought I only remembered the tail end, but then after I woke up a little more, I recalled more and more details. I had my cell phone in my hand, set to go off after 30 minutes on vibrate, to hopefully induce lucidity that way. It didn't work. It just woke me up instead. It may have helped my recall though by making me sleep more lightly. I don't know.

The dream started with me either watching a movie, or a part of a movie. I was with this Chinese guy who was apparently my father. We lived on what I can now only describe as a giant stalagmite in an immense cavern. The stalagmite was the size of a mountain, and I only call it that because it was in the cavern. We were walking up this earthen ramp that spiraled around the stalagmite. In some places it had steps, and the Chinese guy said something philosophical about steps or something I don't remember.

I then remember another part of this dream where I was looking at these kids. I was also a kid and we had these long black shoelaces. They were folded over several times into a bundle about 6 laces thick and about 3 feet long. I somehow knew that these shoelaces were used to travel between dimensions. They worked by putting the one end of the shoelace into a loop tied at the other end. (IRL yesterday, I was bundling up some straw that I had been using to insulate my silver maple trees in their pots during the winter, and I tightened it with a loop at one end and putting the other end of the string through it. So that's where this comes from). I also had a bunch of these little pegs that the dream called "story sticks." They were about an inch long, some were a half inch, and made of either plastic, wood, or hematite. I had about 10 of them at home, but when I was with these kids, I guess we were in another dimension, because the sticks were rare. Me and my friend, (I don't remember who it was, if anyone in particular), had found two of them. We were so happy because even thought the shoelaces would work without the story stick, they worked _better_ with it. The other two kids who were with us just looked at us while we were celebrating having two story sticks. I then felt bad, because I knew they thought we should give them one of the sticks. I don't think we did though. 

I was then back in my kitchen at home. I guess I teleported back to this dimension or something. I had all my story sticks together and was going to put them neatly in this shoebox. Somehow, I dropped them in the shoebox and they got all jumbled up in there. I was horrified by this for some reason. I was trying to pick them all back out of the shoebox, and then I think I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-29-08*

Crappy recall last night. I have no idea why.

I started off with a fragment of me plugging a transistor into a breadboard. That must have come from the lucid dreaming mask I'm trying to make.

*Strange library*Then I had a dream about this library. I don't remember a whole lot, but I went in there for something and there was a lady who I think was indian. She had dark skin anyway, and was greeting people at the door. I walked in further and there was an indian man. He was standing with his arms in a strange position, sort of half-folded, and asked me if I needed help with anything. I said no politely and went to these shelves that were about 5 ft high in the middle of the library. I guess I was in the colonial America section, because there was a cookbook by, or about, Benjamin Franklin. It had an ink outline drawing of him on the front mixing some batter in a bowl. I somehow thought that Ben Franklin had been a baker. I then looked for the books I had come for. They were books by James Lincoln Collier (He wrote "My Brother Sam is Dead") and a co-author. I found the books and one was called "Meet the Hastings." It was apparently about some family that once lived in colonial America. That's about all I remember.

*Back at high school*I know this was a much longer dream, but I only remember fragments. I was back in high school and was at lunch in the cafeteria. I was with a couple of my old friends. I remember Geordie H. was there, but I don't specifically remember who else. We were talking and having a good time, but I missed my other friend, Chris B. (He was my best friend in high school IRL. He then joined the army and was a gunner on a hum-Vee in Iraq. When I saw him at the reunion, I got the impression he killed a lot of people, but he didn't talk about it). Anyway, I asked one of the other guys if he was in a different lunch period. They said he was. I don't remember what else happened, but I know there was a lot I don't remember.

----------


## unseen wombat

*4-30-08*

Horrible recall again. I did remember a slight bit more of my second dream, but was lazy and didn't write it down like I should have and now I forgot it. I'm so mad at myself, but I'm _so_ sleepy at night. It's hard to keep motivated when it's been so long since I had a lucid at all on a weekday.

*A couple fragments*These are from early in the night. I woke at about 3 and wrote down what I remembered. If I had stayed awake longer, I may have remembered more. 

There was this girl who was throwing boulders into outer space. She wasn't lifting them though, she was using telekenesis or something. I think they would glow blue when she did it too. Kinda like Kenshi's attack in Mortal Kombat. Anyway, she threw them into outer space, and they somehow caused a storm to form. Either she or I was hoping that it wouldn't bring on a storm, but when she did it, sure enough, dark grey clouds gathered around the spot where the boulder went up.

Later, I think it must have been in the same dream, I was walking down the street and there were all these people who were acting as the contractor and building their own house. There was a big mound of dirt all the length of the sidewalk, and I was walking on it. In front of one house, there was like a stack of clay drainage pipes. They were stacked end to end with some turned on their sides, and I guess were glued together. I walked by and stepped on top of them and they rocked a little bit. I thought this was dangerous to have in the path.

I really should have written down the second one. I tried to commit it to memory, but it got erased. I have brief moments now where I think I'm about to remember something about it, but I can't bring up any details.

----------


## unseen wombat

*5-1-08*

Worst recall ever last night. I even meant to get up and write down my dreams, but every time I woke up, I found I couldn't remember anything to write down. I was so mad. I didn't remember anything until I was halfway to work. Then I barely recalled this one fragment.

*Flooded causeway fragment*I don't even know if this was a longer dream or not. I think there may have been some more to it, but I only remember that I was out on a causeway that led to a pier. I can now pretty vividly remember the lake, which was pretty small and I could see the shore for a long way around, but I knew it was Lake Erie. The pier was wider than the causeway and looked a lot like the platform in the Metroparks in Berea that overlooks the gully. It had handrails around the edge.

I was with Kathleen M. from work. We were in a car and she was driving down the causeway. When I looked at the pier, it was dry, but at some point, the water covered it and the causeway. This didn't seem unusual or strange, but it did get kinda scary. We were driving and were trying to navigate past the waves. One time though, we hit a big wave dead on and it picked up the car and pushed us back up the causeway. Then she drove more carefully and waited til the trough of a wave came in and drove out there. 

I also remember something about these valves for, like, water pipes that were on a counter that ran around the pier. They were in little wooden compartments and I picked one up at one point and put it back in the wrong way. I took it out and put it back in right. 

And that's all I remember from last night. I sure hope I do better this weekend.

----------


## Hiros

Damn  :Sad:  My recalls been declining as well. I think due to stress and really late nights.
Last night I didn't recall anything until like an hour after I got up, a few fragments came to me.

----------


## unseen wombat

*5-2-08*

Slightly better recall last night. I woke after the first dream of the night and only remembered a fragment. Then I woke at 3:30 after another dream and couldn't remember anything. At 4:40 the same thing happened, but I had resolved to get up and take a choline, so when I did that, I started to remember a little more and eventually remembered most of the dream. After that though, I recalled nothing.

*Dreamviews fragment* This one wasn't so bad, because I at least dreamed about dreaming. I only remember that I was either on Dreamviews reading or posting, or maybe I was talking to someone about DV. I don't remember.

*Boring work dream*In this one, I was at work, like usual. Maybe if I start thinking of work as a dreamsign, it'll go away like all my other dreamsigns do. (I haven't dreamed about Holly for weeks now). 

Anyway, the first thing I remember is going to the bathroom. I was walking down the aisle between the cubicles and saw this guy talking. I don't know, or don't remember who it was. He stopped talking to the other person and literally ran to the bathroom. I figured it must be an emergency. When I walked in, I saw him frantically trying to unzip his pants as fast as he could in front of the urinal. I was like, whatever, and noticed that all the stalls were occupied. Almost immediately though, the door of one opened and the guy inside left. I went in and peed, and I pretty vividly remember that I moved away from the toilet, because I felt I was too close and didn't want anything to splash on my nice suede shoes. 

When I left the stall, I think, there was a cardboard box of stuff that people had left lying around. I guess it was like a lost and found box in the bathroom. I looked through it and realized to my horror, that my _favorite_ pen in the whole world was in there! (It's a black Papermate Epic with tiny sparkles in the black part, which they don't make any more). I was so glad that I had found it though.

Then I left, and was out in the rat maze of cubicles. I was sitting down near where SA sits IRL, which is really far from my real rat trap (cubicle). There were two guys sitting next to me. One was KK, (who I really respect, because he doesn't work any harder than he has to, and I often see him surfing the web instead of working). There was another guy talking to him, who I didn't recognize. Just like IRL, they were talking to one another and ignoring me, which was fine, I wasn't too interested in their conversation anyway, (just like RL usually). They were talking about class schedules at the college. Apparently, one of the classes wasn't being offered, or he had missed the enrollment date or something, and then the guy said to KK, "I don't care though, I'm single, I'm not in a hurry to graduate for anything." Then I chimed in and said, "You know though, it's better if you get done as soon as possible, because then you start making more money sooner. You'll make more over your lifetime." Then I held up my hands and spread them apart, like to signify the length of the timeline. Then he replied, "I don't care. What difference will it make if one day I don't go out with my friends, so I can say I made 'this much' versus 'this much?'" 

I don't remember if I replied or not, but the next thing I knew, there was someone who brought their kids to work. They were having like a parade of the mother with three kids walking down the middle aisle. One of the kids ran on ahead and then the mother came, then two of the kids were riding these little, like, Fisher-Price plastic scooters that played music when you moved forward. I thought in the dream that it was ice-cream-truck music, but it was actually "Sleigh Ride" by Amy Grant, (which I haven't heard since Christmas). I thought in the dream, "Hey, my wife has this same song as a ringtone on her cell phone!" The two guys who were sitting next to me had turned into girls somehow. One of them called out to the kids "Chica! Chicarra!" (I guess they must have been Puerto Rican)?

Then one of them asked the other if she wanted to split a hot dog with her. I guess there was a hot dog stand at work somewhere.

That's all I remember.

----------


## unseen wombat

*5-3-08 - Epic Night!*

tl;dr: Last night was _great!_ I went to sleep at about 12:45 and set my alarm for 5:45. I woke at 5:35, stayed up for an hour, then BTB. I had a whole string of lucids separated by false awakenings and at least one DEILD, starting at, I think, 8:40 until 9:30. All I had was my multivitamin last night and 2 Galantamind this morning.

*My return party at my old job*In the first dream, before my WBTB, I had just moved back to Texas, and I was back at my old job. The people there were throwing a party for my return. (I always liked that job better than the one I'm at now). Pastor Wood was there, and so was my old boss, Glenn. There was a blonde woman giving a presentation about the projects she was working on. After her presentation was over, I walked up to talk to her, and for some reason, she was now a little girl. I shook her hand and told her that I used to do construction management. I got the impression that they hired her to take over my projects after I left. I hoped they would still have the same kind of jobs for me to work on. Then, she was 3 little indian girls. There was a cake they had sitting on a table for my party. I understood the 3 indian girls brought it. I was walking around large room and the cake was on table. It was then in a box and I was carrying a big plastic kitchen bag, shaking it open. I think the indian girls wanted me to put the cake in my bag for them, but they didn't want to ask. My wife was looking at things on the tables. Food maybe? Then I decide to go to bathroom, which adjoined a room that I was living in and sharing with Dave S., my friend from high school (not the crippled guy from work). So I was standing at the urinal with it out, when I notice the door is open leading to my bedroom. I close it, but there's bubble wrap around jamb and door. It still caught, but through another door to right, a guy came in and saw me with it hanging out. I tried to hide it, but he still laughed at me.

Then I was watching a commercial for rust stain remover for bathtubs. It took 10 years for it to work. I saw an image of a tile bathtub on which someone wrote something about stains in red crayon or rust. I then saw a montage of photos over 10 years in which the writing and stains gradually disappeared. 

Then for some reason my thoughts went back to where we would live now that we're back in Houston. The name, "Brunswick, TX," came up. I saw a map and it was just west of the beltway on I 10. I thought it would be perfect and remember a fragment of driving out there.

*Epic lucids! False awakenings! Control/No control! Flying!*I woke up at 5:35 and took my Galantamind. I stayed up for one full hour, til 6:45. I looked at a couple pictures of Jessica alba for inspiration,  ::D:  but only for a few minutes near the end, because I thought too much excitement would ruin my chances for lucidity. Then I went BTB. I used my meditation engine on the best 12-21-07 preset and tried to WILD on my left side. At about 7:40 I gave that up and turned to my right side. Finally at 8:40, I think I gave up and just tried to sleep. I'm not sure, because that may have been an FA. Anyway, as I tried to fall back asleep, I kept repeating "This is a dream," in my head, and eventually I fell asleep.

There's quite a bit to the dream, I think, before I started remembering. The first thing I remember though is I had a false awakening and my wife had her arm around me. Then we got up and it was 8:30 or so and she was acting "frisky" if you know what I mean. We played around for a while. We were in this bed and breakfast called "APlaceToFeedYourPets.com." Then I went outside and there were all these people out there in some woods. I may have been lucid at this point, but I'm not sure. If I was, I had no control. The people were all standing around this stone tree well where they were measuring the heights of kids and marking it on the stone with a pencil. I had just arrived as they were finishing and some lady was reading from a paper. She said, "Okay, do we have anyone over 9 feet? 6 or 7? We have a 1 foot. Any others? I was waiting for her to call out over 5 feet, even though I didn't take part, but she didn't.

Then I had a false awakening,  and I knew it was an FA! I was laying in bed and there was a computer monitor in front of me. The screen was scrolling and it looked sort of like 4chan, but I don't think it was. At first I could only see it with my left eye, but then after a while of looking at it, my right eye turned on. I couldn't move at this point, because I was sure if I did, I would move my real body. So I just laid there and watched the monitor. Eventually the scrolling slowed down and stopped.

Then I'm pretty sure I woke up for real. I could feel the vibrations really strongly, then they slowed down in the familiar sinking feeling, but I kept them going by thinking about them. I didn't move and DEILDed right back into a dream! I was then in the woods where they were doing the height measuring. I was out there walking on top of a long line of big 55 gallon plastic trash cans with the dome lids turned upside down. (We use a can like this to store cat food in at home. Our cat likes to sleep in the hollow of the dome). I was walking and couldn't stop. In my hands, I had this little beige plastic box. It was some kind of electronic device that I didn't know what it was. It had six little wire leads sticking out of the bottom. I was compelled to keep walking, but I could turn the box over in my hands. I was glad to have it because I thought like the watering can in my last lucid, that it would keep the dream more realistic. Eventually, my steps slowed down, completely out of my control, and I jumped down from the can. I thought of Jessica Alba then and started to think of how I would summon her. 

Then I had another false awakening. I was in the woods again in a screened in patio, that was sort of like my old screenroom at the trailer, but more square. I was lucid from the very beginning. There was no lapse at all. This time I was in complete control. It was _awesome_. I stepped out the door and noticed I was barefoot on the wooden step. It was warm and humid outside though, like it had just rained. So it felt cool, but really nice. I thought of my goals again, and decided I would try a simple one first: flying. I spread my hands, palms up, and let myself float off the ground by visualizing a force pushing against the bottom of my feet. It felt great! I floated higher and higher through the trees. They were all black locust or honey locust trees. As I rose, I thought, "Crap, I don't have anything to touch to keep the realism," but then I thought, "I'll just reach out and touch the trees!" I did, and it felt _really_ real! It was so great. Then I noticed that there was a rainbow colored piece of fabric snagged up in the tree. It wasn't very big. Then as I rose higher, I saw more of them. These other ones were longer too. Finally, I reached the tops of the trees. They looked like they had been cut off at some point in the past, but now there were leaves and branches sprouting up around the cut part. 

I stopped rising and looked out across the trees. There was a street, and across the street was a beautiful, calm lake. I thought, "Okay, let's try to fly really fast!" I was going to swoop over the lake and fly close to the water. I tilted myself forward and again tried to visualize a force acting against the soles of my feet. I started moving forward, slowly, but started to gain speed. But before I could reach the lake, I woke up for real.

*Cleaning the garage*After these awesome lucids, I struggled to fall asleep. I eventually had a dream where I was cleaning out my garage. It wasn't mine though. It belonged to someone else. There were these boards in the garage which I cleared out while some contractor installed new hose on house. Then when I was done, some guy with blonde hair walked into the garage. I walked away, but he wanted me to take the boards out of left side of garage. He said he needed a clear space to cast out the evil spirits from the garage. I was like, whatever and I kept trying to walk away, but he kept calling me back. So I went back and took them out and he started chanting. 

Then I started washing the lawn mower with the garden hose, which was like 2" in diameter. The hose reel fed into the house and it came out the back. I think I said something like, "That's neat." Then I finished with the lawn mower and started mowing. I walked toward the front of the house and saw some dry dog food sitting on the lawn near corner of Steve's house. Someone said they left it out for a wolf. Then I saw the wolf coming. It was green and had a mohawk and chains. He was really scary looking. I gave it a lot of room. Then I was looking at comic book of guy named "Wolf" who looked just like him. I didn't want to, but felt compelled to read all of the comics. All I remember of them was he was sitting with other guys looking tough.

----------


## unseen wombat

WOOT! I got lucid again tonight too! It wasn't quite as realistic, but it was more interesting. 

*5-4-08*

*Motel fragment*This was from before my WBTB. Sadly, it's the only one I have from those 5 hours. All I remember of this one was that I was at this motel. It had outdoor corridors and stairways. I only vaguely remember doing something having to do with audio electronics stuff. I also remember walking around the parking lot, talking with someone. Then I pretty vividly remember that I was no longer staying in the room at the motel, but was standing at the bottom of the stairway. I watched as two _enormously_ fat black women walked into the room I had once stayed in. I was like, "Yuck. are they sitting on the same bed I once sat on?" I thought they must be, because I saw them turn the corner at the door and walk toward where the bed was. One of them had a movie from Redbox in her hand. I did too. That's all I remember.

*Part 1: Cat shelter on my land*I am so hyped. I filled up 3/4 of one of my notebook sheets with this one, and there was quite a bit more that I didn't remember. It happened again from 8:40 til about 9:40, after I had drifted off from WILDing, then gave it up. Again, I was on my right side and had taken 2 Galantamind and a choline. I fell asleep trying to tell myself, "The next thing I see will be a dream. I'm dreaming; I know this is a dream."

THe first thing I remember is we were out visiting the land where we're going to build our house next year. It wasn't really the land though, it was The Field near where I used to live. Somehow, somebody had been building things on the land. I didn't mind this, because I figured we would tear it all down when we were ready to build. There were a bunch of things, but the only ones I remember were a McDonald's and a little open shed that was used as a shelter for homeless cats. The first thing I noticed was the shelter for cats. I thought it was so cool, and decided that even when we built our house, we would keep this shed, but move it to our back yard. I said to my mom, "You know, we spend all this time building houses for birds, but we never thought about a place for cats!" There were about 10 or so cats sleeping in there. It was really real. Inside also, there was a breakfast table for people with four metal chairs next to a window. It looked really cozy and there were a couple cats sleeping on it in the sun. 

I was on a bicycle I think, and put my hand down to call a cat to me. Most were afraid, but two came. One was black, like my cat Draba, and one was orange and white, like my mom's cat Elvis, but this one had long hair. The black cat jumped up and almost landed on my hand, but I couldn't support him, so it was just like he gave me five with his four paws. 

I also went into the McDonald's afterwards, but don't remember much of what happened in there.

*Part 2: Sex and violence DILD*The next thing I remember is that me, my mom and my wife were going into this store. I don't know which one, but it was kinda like a drugstore, or Marc's. As soon as we walked in, I said, "I want some candy." My mom also wanted some candy, but a different kind, I guess, so she went off on her own. Me and my wife then went down the candy aisle. 

Then, get this, I was looking at a bag of Werther's Originals, and the picture of the candy on the bag looked like it spelled "LUCID!" But I didn't get lucid from this. I mentioned it to my wife though, and said "Hey, I want some Lucids," because, of course, I'm into that.  ::D:  I then remember looking at the other side of the aisle, and there was a bag full of chocolate donuts, the top one of which had a face painted on it. It made the whole thing look like a goofy-looking black football player. I literally LOL'ed at that. I was laughing so hard, and I fell onto the floor and was sitting there in the aisle looking at it. I checked my pocket for my palm pilot so I could take a picture of it because I wanted to post it on 4chan. I was disappointed that I didn't have it, so I asked my wife if she had her digital camera. She didn't. 
As I was sitting there, some people walked past and I had to pull my legs in so they could get by. I didn't care until two hot asian babes walked by. They were apparently friends with my wife. I was embarrassed that I was sitting on the floor in the middle of the store in front of them. 

The next thing I remember is I was walking around on my own for a while. I met up with this Russian guy, and I guess we were friends. Then we came across two undercover cops that were conducting a sting operation. They were dressed up as gay hookers. One had on a cop costume and spoke in a german accent. He had these blue metal tips that he was supposed to put on the front of his shoes. This was somehow a sexual thing, and he was trying to catch people soliciting him for sex. I walked up to him, because I wanted some of those blue foot tips to use next time I got it on with my wife. He thought I was soliciting him though, and was trying to arrest me. Then, for some reason, he was trying to arrest the Russian guy, who was standing behind me. I was keeping them apart though. Suddenly, for no reason at all, I became lucid. I was like, "This is a dream. You think you're gonna arrest my friend?" I then pushed him away from me and started to beat the crap out of him. All my strikes had the added power of my thoughts behind them and I think he was surprised that I was hitting him so hard. I backed him way down the aisle, to the side of an aisle that intersected at the end of the one we were in. He fell to the floor and I stepped on his head. I put all my weight on him, and then looked down. Some water was pooling around his head, and then turned kind of a blood red. Then I got off him, because for some reason I didn't want to kill him, even though I was lucid. I watched as he got up and some people helped him.

Then I walked away and decided I wanted to find Jessica Alba. The dream felt kinda unstable though, so I figured I would just go along with whatever the dream threw at me, but kept sex in my mind, because that's what I wanted to play out. I walked through the aisles, looking for Jessica Alba, but ended up finding my wife. She was in the clothing area, looking at some clothes on a table. I walked up to her and started taking her coat off. She had another coat on underneath. I took it off again, and kept finding coats. About this time, I looked to the right and there were two hot babes also shopping for clothes and looking with shock as I undressed my wife there in the store. I pointed at them and motioned with my hand for them to start taking their clothes off too. They looked at each other, smiled, then started to undress. This was gonna be great!  ::D:  Then I eventually got all the coats off my wife, and started taking off sweaters. One after another. She had about 6 of them on. Finally I came to the last one, and as I took it off, I tried to influence with my mind what kind of bra she would be wearing. I wanted a sexy pink one that exposed the nipples, but she ended up having none on at all. 

Her breasts were kinda small, so I placed my hands over them to make them bigger with my lucid powers. I accidentally touched her nipples and she jerked back. She said they were really sensitive. 

I looked to the left, and there were the two hot babes in nothing but their panties. The taller one was chasing the shorter one. Their panties had little poof balls around the waist, and I also saw that their skin was bunched up in little poof balls as well. I wasn't grossed out by that. I figured my subconscious thought that was sexy. I was holding my wife close to me and I looked at her face. She was really hot. Her lips were fuller than IRL and she had on some sexy red lipstick. She looked me in the eyes, and said she would be mad if I did something with those two babes, or maybe that I better not do something with them. I couldn't make out what the something was. She was talking, but not making sense. I just knew it had to do with the two girls. Just as things were about to get interesting, I woke up. I tried to DEILD, but only managed to see some HI of my wife, then I woke up for real.  ::cry::

----------

